# Bikepark Beerfelden



## Ope (23. August 2008)

Hallöle liebe Freunde der Bergabfahrfraktion 

Ich selber nutze den Bikepark Beerfelden (Link: www.bikepark-beerfelden.de)
gerne für das DH-Kraft/Ausdauertraining, denn so machts nebenbei auch noch Spaß. Auch so ist es ein kleiner aber feiner Bikepark in den viel Arbeit und Energie investiert wird. So düse ich denn öfters Sonntags auch mal schnell rüber.
Hier möchte ich allen die dort hinfahren wollen oder Fragen haben eine Plattform stellen um sich zu verabreden etc.

Grüße und immer eine handbreit Dreck unter den Stollen

          der Ope


----------



## Ope (23. August 2008)

Werd' auch gleich mal was reinschreiben .....
Ich bin morgen ab 10.00 Uhr dort um ein paar Kurven zu kratzen 

Gruß Ope


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (23. August 2008)

klick


----------



## Ope (23. August 2008)

@ drivingghost
und??? Alles wild verteilt und nicht im richtigen Forum bzw. Unterforum ....
Hier ist es im richtigen Unterforum und für jeden gut zu finden.

de Ope


----------



## sharky (24. August 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> Ich selber nutze den Bikepark Beerfelden (Link: www.bikepark-beerfelden.de)
> gerne für das DH-Kraft/Ausdauertraining, denn so machts nebenbei auch noch Spaß....
> 
> Werd' auch gleich mal was reinschreiben .....
> Ich bin morgen ab 10.00 Uhr dort um ein paar Kurven zu kratzen


----------



## Ope (24. August 2008)

sharky schrieb:


>



4 Kolegen gelesen , 4 waren heute auch da ..... ZWECK ERFÜLLT  
Ausser den vielen anderen die so oder so auch da waren .....

GEGENFRAGE; WEN sollte deine stumpfsinnige Aussage interessieren???
Von einem doch eigentlich Erwachsenen sollte man anderes erwarten .....

de Ope


----------



## LarsLipp (25. August 2008)

Hi,

ja verabreden iost doch gut! Und wem es nicht gefällt, der muss doch nicht antworten...

So manche versteh ich nicht.

Na vieleicht sieht man sich ja mal in Beerfelden, ich war zu meiner Schande noch nicht da.

Viele Grüße

LarsLipp


----------



## Puky Pitt (30. August 2008)

ich war auch schon lang nimmer am start...aber irgendwie bin ich die letzten mon. so ausgelaugt......kp was los ist. 

Gruß Puky


----------



## fab1ogia (30. August 2008)

schöner park auf jeden fall
klein aber fein


----------



## sharky (30. August 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> GEGENFRAGE; WEN sollte deine stumpfsinnige Aussage interessieren???
> Von einem doch eigentlich Erwachsenen sollte man anderes erwarten .....



naja von nem kiddy erwarte ich nicht dass er zwischen den zeilen lesen kann...
daher verzeih  ich dir deine frage


----------



## rgk7 (30. August 2008)

Vielleicht auch eher ibc DUMB racing team?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flow Girl (31. August 2008)

schaut mal hier fotos und videos von beerfelden
www.hd-freeride.de


----------



## Ope (31. August 2008)

sharky schrieb:


> naja von nem kiddy erwarte ich nicht dass er zwischen den zeilen lesen kann...
> daher verzeih  ich dir deine frage



Zwischen den Zeilen lesen ??? Is*' klar ..... vergiss' es einfach ...
Und, es muss heissen " das ES zwischen den Zeilen lesen kann ....."
In deinem Post gab es nichts "zwischen" den Zeilen.
Und wenn man mit knapp 40 noch Kiddy is .....
Erst denken dann posten .....

De Ope


----------



## Ope (31. August 2008)

Flow Girl schrieb:


> schaut mal hier fotos und videos von beerfelden
> www.hd-freeride.de



Nix zu finden ... weder Bilder noch Filme ....

Gruß Ope


----------



## Puky Pitt (15. September 2008)

bilder in meiner gallerie vom sonntag 15.09.2008





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## emerica (16. September 2008)

@ Puky Pitt

Hi wäre es möglich das du alle Bilder vom Sonntag in deine Gallerie stecken könntest oder wenn es möglich wäre die Bilder die von mir gemacht worden sind an mich zu schicken das wäre echt super. Ich hatte ein blaues alpinstars trikot und weisse Schienbeinschoner an das du mich auch findest.


Gruss


----------



## Puky Pitt (16. September 2008)

ich schaue mal nach bildern. habe noch nicht alle bilder hochgeladen.
kommen die Tage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emerica (16. September 2008)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> ich schaue mal nach bildern. habe noch nicht alle bilder hochgeladen.
> kommen die Tage.



ja super


----------



## Puky Pitt (18. September 2008)

hab wieder ein paar hochgeladen ;-) Ope von dir sind auch dabei.


----------



## GeEk (18. September 2008)

Gude,

weiß jemand wann der Park in Beerfelden dieses Jahr zu macht?? Ich möcht' dieses Jahr eigentlich nochmal hin...

Grüße,

der GeEk


----------



## Puky Pitt (18. September 2008)

ich denke mal er is noch gut über nen monat offen. 
oder halt einfach anfragen. www.bikepark-beerfelden.de


----------



## Ope (18. September 2008)

*Hey Puky Pitt !!!*

Mal "thanks" für die Pics ... solltest wieder mal öfter dabei sein (vor allem mit Kamera). 

Gruß Ope


----------



## Deleted 130247 (21. September 2008)

Ebenso Gude, da am  18/19.10.08 noch ein kleines Rennen im Park stattfindet,ist er mindestens so lange Offen. Gruß die Kroete, die Kroete,die Schildkroete .


----------



## Deleted 130247 (21. September 2008)

GeEk schrieb:


> Gude,
> 
> weiß jemand wann der Park in Beerfelden dieses Jahr zu macht?? Ich möcht' dieses Jahr eigentlich nochmal hin...
> 
> ...


 Also mindestens bis 18/19.10.08,an diesem We. findet das Bikeparkrennen statt.  Vielleicht bis dahin, Gruß die Kroete,die Kroete,die Schildkroete.


----------



## guru39 (21. September 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> Nix zu finden ... weder Bilder noch Filme ....
> 
> Gruß Ope



Stimmt, wurde noch nicht auf unserer Seite eingebaut 

hier der Film: http://www.pinkbike.com/video/17807/

Gruß Guru.


----------



## Ope (27. September 2008)

Wer kommt am Sonntag ???
Konnte leider aus beruflichen Gründen das IXS Rennen in Wildbad nicht mitfahren.
Jetzt muss am Sonntag der Frust raus!!!

Gruß Ope


----------



## one track mind (27. September 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> Wer kommt am Sonntag ???



ich. mit neuem bike. ich werde von darmstadt mit der bahn hinfahren und von hetzbach aus nach beerfelden hochkurbeln. falls sich jemand anschliessen will oder einen platz im auto freihaben sollte, bitte melden. bis denne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (27. September 2008)

Aber Hallo, die Kroete auch. Bringe zwei Jungs mit ihren Umpfs mit.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. September 2008)

Okay,Doka auf der A-bahn verreckt. Z-kopf Dichttung durchgefranzt,hat gekocht und gequalmt wie die Sau. Abschlepper über ADAC angerufen .Super Typen die vom ADAC Servicecenter,ebenso der Abschlepper(hat auch ein Trinkgeld bekommen).Hat den DOKA mit Bikes und uns drei vor die Hofeinfahrt von meinem Buddy Lothar gefahren. . Muß jetzt zusehen,daß ich die Karre repariert bekomme,wird richtig Asche kosten , aber das schlimmste, , wir können heute nicht nach B-felden ,ahhhhhhh...sche......,...verf........, .Ich hoffe auf das nächste WE. Habt Alle viel Spaß beim Biken, Gruß, die Kroete ,die Kroete ,die Schildkroete.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. September 2008)

one track mind schrieb:


> ich. mit neuem bike. ich werde von darmstadt mit der bahn hinfahren und von hetzbach aus nach beerfelden hochkurbeln. falls sich jemand anschliessen will oder einen platz im auto freihaben sollte, bitte melden. bis denne.


 He Snafu,wie fährt sich Dein neues Bike ?


----------



## ewoq (28. September 2008)

wie ist denn die strecke im vergleich todnau und winterberg einzuordnen? nur dh...


----------



## Ope (28. September 2008)

Kürzer und anders .....
Im Prinzip ein Local DH mit Shuttle Service. Spaß machen tut sie dennoch allemal. Vor allem wenn man nur 35 Minuten zum hinfahren braucht.
Winterberg kommt ihr vom Schwierigkeitsgrad nahe.

de Ope


----------



## ewoq (28. September 2008)

danke für die info! 

für mich sinds auch nur 80km, war aber trotzdem noch nie dort...


----------



## one track mind (29. September 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> Vor allem wenn man nur 35 Minuten zum hinfahren braucht.



wenn man aber wie gestern dann auch noch 30 min. auf das shuttle warten muss, weil es so übervoll ist, machts nur mässig spass...
gestern waren echt permanent 30-40 leute auf dem parkplatz gestanden, so dass man nur bei jeder 2.-3. runde mitfahren konnte. 
es wird echt zeit, dass der schlepplift wieder aufmacht. ich versteh den pächter dort echt nicht. der könnte mittlerweile im sommer ein besseres geschäft machen, als im winter.
vielleicht wirds ja nächste saison was. denn die strecke macht echt spass.

@schildkroete: doof das, mit deiner karre. meine neue karre geht ab wie sau. brauch nur noch ne etwas härtere feder für den dämpfer.


----------



## Ope (29. September 2008)

Ich wäre gerne angestanden anstatt mit Grippe flachzuliegen ......
Erst das versaute Rennen und jetzt konnte ich nicht einmal am Sonntag biken......

de Ope


----------



## Deleted 130247 (29. September 2008)

one track mind schrieb:


> wenn man aber wie gestern dann auch noch 30 min. auf das shuttle warten muss, weil es so übervoll ist, machts nur mässig spass...        Du hast ja Recht mit dem Anstehen,aber lieber Anstehen als im Bett zu Liegen ( Ope ist Krank ) oder wie in meinem Fall,die Karre unterwegs verreckt.Ihr konntet fahren!.  Ope und ich nicht. !     die Schildkroete.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaMooseman (1. Oktober 2008)

Weiß eigentlich schon jemand von euch, ob er zum Saisonabschluss am 18. bzw. 19. Oktober kommt und das interne "Rennen" mitmacht?


----------



## Ope (1. Oktober 2008)

KonaMooseman schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich schon jemand von euch, ob er zum Saisonabschluss am 18. bzw. 19. Oktober kommt und das interne "Rennen" mitmacht?



Jepp ....... ich weiss was 
Ich bin dabei, kann aber nur am Sonntag zum Training und Finallauf kommen hoffe das das ok ist.
Schau mal in meine Galerie, sind ein paar schöne Bilder dabei (stehen zur freien Verfügung)
(Komme am Samstag erst von der Arbeit zurück, so gegen 16.00 Uhr und fahre dann gleich rüber)

Gruß Ope


----------



## Ope (1. Oktober 2008)

Wo seid ihr Knechte denn schon wieder alle ???


----------



## Ope (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe mir übrigens erlaubt den Bikepark hier "fachgerecht" im Spotguide zu verlinken und zu beschreiben ....

de Ope


----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. Oktober 2008)

Mehr als OK,´bin auf jeden Fall froh Dich und hoffentlich auch andere lustige Buddys dort zu treffen. Mein Neffe Luke und der UmF-Raider haben auch gemeldet.Luke fährt das von mir gebrutzelte und aufgebaute GS-CYCLE.Er fährt zwar noch etwas verhalten,aber das wird schon.Wer noch nicht gemeldet hat,: 
"jetzt aber ´mal gemacht".


----------



## Ope (1. Oktober 2008)

@ kroete

*WIE???* von dir gebrutzelt??? Bild zeigen du musst !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaMooseman (1. Oktober 2008)

Samstag ist ja nur Training, und ich denke, die meisten die sich anmelden kennen die Strecke wohl eh auswendig.
Ist ja auch nicht gerade schwer


----------



## Ope (1. Oktober 2008)

wird die Strecke eng abgesteckt oder sehr weitläufig???
Nicht das da sonst abgekürzt werden kann wie blöd.... 

Gruß Ope


----------



## KonaMooseman (1. Oktober 2008)

Hab noch nichts genaues über die Strecke erfahren. Wird sich aber demnächst zeigen und werde, wenn ich mehr weiß, hier posten.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. Oktober 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> @ kroete
> 
> *WIE???* von dir gebrutzelt??? Bild zeigen du musst !!!


Mitbringen ich es werde am Sonntag.


----------



## Ope (1. Oktober 2008)

fein junger Jedi Schüler


----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. Oktober 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> @ kroete
> 
> *WIE???* von dir gebrutzelt??? Bild zeigen du musst !!!


 Du weißt doch,daß ich in : wie bediene ich PC und Handi (y ? )richtig,noch ein Grünschnabel bin. Keine Ahnung ,wie ich Bild vom Rad im Telefon auf den PC bekomme.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. Oktober 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> fein junger Jedi Schüler


 Na ja, vom Alter her bin ich wohl eher Joda,trotzdem Danke.


----------



## Ope (1. Oktober 2008)

so grün wird man erst wenn man seeeeehr alt is' ..........

LACH' !!!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. Oktober 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> so grün wird man erst wenn man seeeeehr alt is' ..........
> 
> LACH' !!!


 Ich ´hab schon Bauchweh vor lauter Lachen über den Schnack. Aber was anderes,bekommt man irgendwo heraus wer schon gemeldet hat ? Teilnehmerliste oder so ?


----------



## Ope (1. Oktober 2008)

Keine Ahnung ob es sowas gibt???
Du musst die Macht benutzen um es herauszufinden ...... GGG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one track mind (1. Oktober 2008)

wenn die macht mit mir ist und ich an dem wochenende net schaffen muss, bin ich dabei.
 ach ja: stimmt das, dass es eine kombiwertung aus beiden strecken gibt?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. Oktober 2008)

one track mind schrieb:


> wenn die macht mit mir ist und ich an dem wochenende net schaffen muss, bin ich dabei.
> ach ja: stimmt das, dass es eine kombiwertung aus beiden strecken gibt?


Jo ,stimmt so. Macht doch auch viel mehr Spaß. Ach ja ,ich frag mal Poseidon ob er was für Dich tun kann.


----------



## one track mind (1. Oktober 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> Ich habe mir übrigens erlaubt den Bikepark hier "fachgerecht" im Spotguide zu verlinken und zu beschreiben ....
> 
> de Ope



"fachgerecht"  du alter schwobeseggel: beerfelle liegt in hesse!!!


----------



## Flow Girl (2. Oktober 2008)

one track mind schrieb:


> wenn man aber wie gestern dann auch noch 30 min. auf das shuttle warten muss, weil es so übervoll ist, machts nur mässig spass...
> gestern waren echt permanent 30-40 leute auf dem parkplatz gestanden, so dass man nur bei jeder 2.-3. runde mitfahren konnte.
> es wird echt zeit, dass der schlepplift wieder aufmacht. ich versteh den pächter dort echt nicht. der könnte mittlerweile im sommer ein besseres geschäft machen, als im winter.
> vielleicht wirds ja nächste saison was. denn die strecke macht echt spass.
> ...


Wenn du nach Winterberg gehst wartest du unter Umständen länger


----------



## one track mind (2. Oktober 2008)

ich weiss. aber das ist kein trost für mich


----------



## Ope (2. Oktober 2008)

one track mind schrieb:


> "fachgerecht"  du alter schwobeseggel: beerfelle liegt in hesse!!!



Ich weiss, das Beerfelden in Hessen liegt und bin auch selber einer ... 
Habe das Feld anscheinend übersehen, und da ich BW wohne richtet sich's wohl erst mal automatisch danach. Ist aber schon korrigiert.

Gruß Ope


----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. Oktober 2008)

one track mind schrieb:


> ich weiss. aber das ist kein trost für mich


Komm´eben das nächste Mal früher nach B-felden,Du weißt doch :"der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm",oder :" wer eher da ist fährt länger", oder :"der Erste erhält den besten Platz",.......usw. Mache es doch wie ich ,Ankunft 09.00, Auspacken, Frühstücken,Umziehen,Bike aufladen,erster Shuttle 10.00. So long,see you later alligator , die Schildkroete.


----------



## one track mind (8. Oktober 2008)

so, hab mich gerade für das rennen am 19.10. angemeldet. wer noch?

p.s.: fahre herren 1969-78


----------



## Flow Girl (8. Oktober 2008)

Fahre in deiner Klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Oktober 2008)

Fahre in der Klasse nach Euch


----------



## Ope (8. Oktober 2008)

Fahre in der "Alte Knacker" Klasse 

Gruß Ope


----------



## Flow Girl (9. Oktober 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> Fahre in der "Alte Knacker" Klasse
> 
> Gruß Ope



Da wirste schaun wenn die schneller sind wie du
Gruss Flow Girl


----------



## Ope (9. Oktober 2008)

Flow Girl schrieb:


> Da wirste schaun wenn die schneller sind wie du
> Gruss Flow Girl



Wie bitte??? Wenn ich in dieser Klasse fahre gehöre ich wohl vom Alter her auch dazu ....
Erst denken dann posten .......
*UND* es muss heissen; ........ schneller als du ....
Und so schnell fährt mir da keiner um die Ohren 
Man nennt mich auch den "rasenden Rentner"


----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. Oktober 2008)

Hmm,also wenn Du in der "Alte Knacker" Klasse fährst,verdammt in welcher Klasse fahre ich dann?......neiiin sage es besser nicht!


----------



## Ope (9. Oktober 2008)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Hmm,also wenn Du in der "Alte Knacker" Klasse fährst,verdammt in welcher Klasse fahre ich dann?......neiiin sage es besser nicht!



In der Gammel-Klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. Oktober 2008)

Du hast es geschafft,ich mache mir jetzt wirklich Gedanken !


----------



## Ope (9. Oktober 2008)

@ schilkroete58

Nicht doch nicht doch .....
Schlimm ist's erst wenn du von der höher liegenden Artrose-Klasse in die
geriatrische Sabberklasse kommst 

Grüßle .......... lach'


----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. Oktober 2008)

Na da bin ich ja einigermaßen Beruhigt.Ich denke bis dahin habe ich noch einen großen Arsch voll Zeit.  Sag´ ´mal, die Sabberklasse hat aber doch wenigstens einen Freischein oder ?


----------



## Ope (9. Oktober 2008)

Klar ..... die dürften sogar mit Rollern da runter fahren wenn sie wollten (könnten)  
oder heissen die Dinger Rollatoren  

Grüßle .... grins


----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. Oktober 2008)

Hahahahaha,nicht schlecht.Werde gleich meine Seite etwas ändern,nicht schlecht,Rollator,haha.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt aber flott, wer noch nicht für Beerfelden gemeldet hat sollte sich beeilen. NUR noch 10 freie Plätze.  Junge,junge,das gibt ein Gemetzel beim Shuttle!


----------



## Puky Pitt (9. Oktober 2008)

ok überredet;-) wo anmelden? ´86er klasse?


----------



## Ope (9. Oktober 2008)

Lies es dir mal durch .... Jahrgang finden Klasse ablesen und anmelden einfach dem Link folgen 
*GEIL !!!*


----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. Oktober 2008)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> ok überredet;-) wo anmelden? ´86er klasse?


 Na super,schön daß Du mitmachst,hehehe P a r t y t i m e .  Die Kroete ist entzückt.


----------



## Ope (9. Oktober 2008)

*PAAAATYYYYY !!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puky Pitt (9. Oktober 2008)

also ich bin dabei! jetzt lass ma es krachen ich schau das ich des bussle bekomm für ein ordentliches teamlager!  
lass ma die tage telefonieren ope ok. 
bin jetzt pennen 
habe die ehre


----------



## Ope (9. Oktober 2008)

Biba Puky,

wird A****geil !!!

Gruß Ope


----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. Oktober 2008)

Wie wär´s mit ´ner Wagenburg ? Hmmpff,hahahahii.jeeeehaa .....!


----------



## Ope (9. Oktober 2008)

Genau das machen wir .... wer als erstes kommt sperrt mit Trassierband für drei Busse ab. Ok? @ schildkroete58

Gruß Ope


----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. Oktober 2008)

Jepp, 3 Busse ,´n Zelt und ´ne Brutzelecke ! Alles Rotscher.


----------



## Ope (9. Oktober 2008)

@ schildkroete58
Denke du wirst als erster da sein, oder?
Ich komme halt erst Samstag gegen 17.00/18.00 Uhr .... 

Gruß Ope


----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. Oktober 2008)

SA-früh um 0900 !


----------



## Ope (10. Oktober 2008)

schildkroete58 wird hiermit zum offiziellen Absperrer ernannt !!!!
Abspeerband bekommst im Baumarkt für n' Appel und n' Ei ....

Gruß Ope

P.S: Resonanz ist riesig im DDD


----------



## Deleted 130247 (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann sagen, hab´ ich zuhause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (10. Oktober 2008)

schildkroete

*DU* bist der Beste  Ich knutsch dich am Sonntag  ...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (10. Oktober 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> schildkroete
> 
> *DU* bist der Beste  Ich knutsch dich am Sonntag  ...


 OK,aber ohne Brustberührung,


----------



## Puky Pitt (10. Oktober 2008)

könnt ihr so intimietäten nicht per PN klären 
dann werd ich auch ma zusehn das ich blad möglichst anreise und 
vorallem den bus bekomme! 

Gruß Puky


----------



## Deleted 130247 (10. Oktober 2008)

Du hast ja Recht Puky,uns sind ´halt die Gäule durchgegangen.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (10. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt sind nur noch 5 !! Startplätze frei . Leute macht hin !


----------



## Puky Pitt (10. Oktober 2008)

wer is sonntag in beerfelden? also meine wenigkeit und ope werden kommen. schildkröte du auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (10. Oktober 2008)

Gerd is' leider nicht am Start  ....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (11. Oktober 2008)

Ja leider,  ,also werde ich bis nächstes WE noch ein bischen vor mich "Hingammeln"  . Grüße an alle und viel Spaß . Wie Ope immer so schön schreibt :" immer eine handbreit Dreck unter den Stollen".


----------



## Trickz (12. Oktober 2008)

bin auch am start mit nen paar leuten 
bis samstag


----------



## Levty (12. Oktober 2008)

Dabei...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. Oktober 2008)

Eh Levty wie war´s gestern in B-felden ? Spaß gehabt ?


----------



## Levty (13. Oktober 2008)

Gestern war ich in Frankfurt... Rennen ist erst nächstes WE


----------



## Ope (13. Oktober 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Gestern war ich in Frankfurt... Rennen ist erst nächstes WE



@ Levty,

fein, bin auch da. Du musst natürlich auch so ein IBC Racing Schildchen hochhalten  damit man dich erkennt.

Gruß Ope


----------



## Levty (13. Oktober 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> @ Levty,
> 
> fein, bin auch da. Du musst natürlich auch so ein IBC Racing Schildchen hochhalten  damit man dich erkennt.
> 
> Gruß Ope


Jow, habe gerade ein Problem, komme am SO nicht zum Rennen, also hab bis jetzt keine Mitfahrgelegenheit, nur für SA und n Auto hab ich auch nicht. Fährt hier jemand aus HD oder Umgebung hin? Das Bier sei euch sicher...

Werde mein Teamtrikot anziehen - und viele HT Fahrer wirds auch nicht geben 

Cheers.


----------



## Ope (13. Oktober 2008)

*ALSO LEUTE, WER KANN LEVTY MITNEHMEN ???*
Ich komme leider aus der entgegengesetzten Richtung ......

Gruß Ope


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. Oktober 2008)

Tut leid,Hole schon Einen aus der Rhön ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann mir der S-Bahn bis irgendwohin fahren... 

Danke für den tollen Service, Ope!


----------



## Ope (13. Oktober 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Ich kann mir der S-Bahn bis irgendwohin fahren...
> 
> Danke für den tollen Service, Ope!



Wenn du bis Eberbach fährst käönnte ich dich am Samstag *Abend* mitnehmen, vorher kann ich leider noch nicht.

Gruß Ope


----------



## Levty (13. Oktober 2008)

Wo soll ich dann schlafen 
Bist du am SA in Beerfelden? Eigentlich könnte ich ja dort Campen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. Oktober 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Wo soll ich dann schlafen
> Bist du am SA in Beerfelden? Eigentlich könnte ich ja dort Campen


 Es gibt kleine Häuser aus Stoff , man nennt sie auch  Z e l t e !


----------



## Ope (13. Oktober 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Wo soll ich dann schlafen
> Bist du am SA in Beerfelden? Eigentlich könnte ich ja dort Campen



*HALLO* ??? Wenn ich schreibe das ich dich am Samstag *ABEND* von Eberbach aus mitnehmen kann bin ich wohl gegen Samstag abend dort, oder ???

 de Ope


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. Oktober 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> *HALLO* ??? Wenn ich schreibe das ich dich am Samstag *ABEND* von Eberbach aus mitnehmen kann bin ich wohl gegen Samstag abend dort, oder ???
> 
> de Ope


 Ganz Ruhig Ope, nicht aufregen......,immer  vom Stuhl und locker vom Hocker.


----------



## Ope (13. Oktober 2008)

Bin soooooowas von entspannt ...........  

Gruß Ope

Peace !!!


----------



## Levty (13. Oktober 2008)

Ah geil! Dann komm ich am SA dahin mit meiner MFG und Zelte dann mit euch!
Sieht doch mal dolles aus.
Müsste Sonntag nur noch runter zum Bahnhof, der ca. 15km weiter unten liegt 

Jetzt noch n Zelt organiesieren, mein letztes ist bei Rock am Ring "kaputt" gegangen...

Cheers!


----------



## Ope (13. Oktober 2008)

Du kommst womit ???? (MFG)

 Ope


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _anna (13. Oktober 2008)

hm, MitFahrGelegenheit?


----------



## Ope (13. Oktober 2008)

Oh Gott ...............

de Ope


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. Oktober 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> Oh Gott ...............
> 
> de Ope


   der hilft Dir sicher nicht...... könnte ´mal Poseidon fragen ob er helfen kann......


----------



## Ope (13. Oktober 2008)

der kann mich eh ned leiden .....................

de Ope


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. Oktober 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> der kann mich eh ned leiden .....................
> 
> de Ope


 Aber Du weißt doch , ich habe einen guten Draht,.........immer wenn ich dort war hat es nicht geregnet,was meinst Du wohl warum !


----------



## Ope (13. Oktober 2008)

@ schildkroete58
Nix "Hau-Ring" ....... du bekommst nen Beiss-Ring von mir ... 
Als ich so ...... 2 Jahre war hatte ich auch sowas, is' voll geil 
Ich hoffe dein Telefon nach oben hält was es verspricht .....
Rennen haben immer Regenwetter .......

de Ope


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. Oktober 2008)

Du wirst schon sehen...und dann vor Erfurcht erschauern...... !


----------



## Ope (13. Oktober 2008)

Entweder ich in Ehrfurcht erschauern oder .......... 
wenn ich recht habe ............. wirst du ein Schlammbad nehmen.
Soll sowieso supergesund sein 

Gruß Ope

P.S: Holla, Puky is' auch online ............


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. Oktober 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> Entweder ich in Ehrfurcht erschauern oder ..........
> wenn ich recht habe ............. wirst du ein Schlammbad nehmen.
> Soll sowieso supergesund sein
> 
> ...


 Ich liebe Schlamm.....ist schön rutschiiig,jep.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. Oktober 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> Entweder ich in Ehrfurcht erschauern oder ..........
> wenn ich recht habe ............. wirst du ein Schlammbad nehmen.
> Soll sowieso supergesund sein
> 
> ...


 Schade,Puky ist schon wieder weg


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. Oktober 2008)

Achtung Leute,UmF-Raider ist hier. Hallo Phillip,alles Rotscher ?


----------



## Trickz (13. Oktober 2008)

ich glaub ich stell mal die email benachrichtigung für diesen thread wieder ab,
scheint ja nix mehr informatives hier rumzukommen...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. Oktober 2008)

Mach doch,mach doch.Aber auf Dauer verpaß Du was.


----------



## Levty (13. Oktober 2008)

Eine HT Klasse gibts nicht, oder? Schade...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. Oktober 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Eine HT Klasse gibts nicht, oder? Schade...


 Wenn Du schnell genug fährst,ist es egal was Du fährst.


----------



## Ope (13. Oktober 2008)

Eine Einrad-Klasse wäre auch toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. Oktober 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> Eine Einrad-Klasse wäre auch toll


 Ist wohl im kommen,Schneidi und ein paar andere fahren schon.


----------



## Levty (13. Oktober 2008)

Werd euch eh alle versemmeln...


----------



## Ope (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich bau mir eins ...........
mit 200mm Federweg und 200er Scheibe


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. Oktober 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> Ich bau mir eins ...........
> mit 200mm Federweg und 200er Scheibe


 Hey hast Du noch Deine alte Shiver, ?Dann bauen wir eins


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. Oktober 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Werd euch eh alle versemmeln...


 Mach doch,mach doch,wirst schon sehen.....


----------



## Ope (13. Oktober 2008)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Hey hast Du noch Deine alte Shiver, ?Dann bauen wir eins



Klar, das wäre ne hammergeile Idee ......   .... ein paar Bremsen habe ich auch über; Juicy 7, Gustl, Gatorbrake, Louise ..........

Huuaaahhh ....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. Oktober 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> Klar, das wäre ne hammergeile Idee ......  .... ein paar Bremsen habe ich auch über; Juicy 7, Gustl, Gatorbrake, Louise ..........
> 
> Huuaaahhh ....


 Okaaay,laß mal überlegen,was brauchen wir,also,Nabe mit Kurbel,speichen und Nippel...wem fällt nochwas ein...?


----------



## Levty (13. Oktober 2008)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Nabe mit Kurbel,speichen und Nippel...wem fällt nochwas ein...?


Eine Steckachsnabe und die Kurbel gut kontern, läuft dann!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. Oktober 2008)

Ach ja und den gabelschaft müßen wir auch noch verlängern.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (13. Oktober 2008)

soll doch kein Hochrad werden


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. Oktober 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> soll doch kein Hochrad werden


 Ne,ne,Keine Angst.Aber wir müßen doch ´ne joplin reinkriegen.Du weißt doch,Bergauf raus,Bergab rein.


----------



## Ope (13. Oktober 2008)




----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. Oktober 2008)

Und die Aufnahme für´n Sattel ist da auch dran,ist ja nicht unwichtig!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. Oktober 2008)

Hmm,die handbedienung für die Bremse wird etwas heikel,hast Du eine Idee ?


----------



## Levty (13. Oktober 2008)

Bremshebel unter den Sattel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. Oktober 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Bremshebel unter den Sattel


 Geht leider nicht,beim springen must Du den Sattel in die Vorhalte nehmen! Ist wirklich so.


----------



## Trickz (13. Oktober 2008)

darf ich euch kurz unterbrechen bei eurer kleinen diskussion?

war ja sicher letztes jahr jemand schon beim rennen anwesend.
wie läuft das denn wenn da gleichzeitig 100 leute fahren wollen?
haben die da mehr als die 2 shuttelbusse oder kommt man dann nur einmal die stunde zum fahren?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (14. Oktober 2008)

Trickz schrieb:


> darf ich euch kurz unterbrechen bei eurer kleinen diskussion?
> 
> war ja sicher letztes jahr jemand schon beim rennen anwesend.
> wie läuft das denn wenn da gleichzeitig 100 leute fahren wollen?
> haben die da mehr als die 2 shuttelbusse oder kommt man dann nur einmal die stunde zum fahren?


 Wäre ´mal eine Abwechslung,:...gemetzel am Shuttle...! Ne ne,deshalb sollte ja eine verbindliche Anmeldung abgegeben werden,damit sie Wissen was sie noch an Transportmöglichkeiten beritstellen müßen.


----------



## Trickz (14. Oktober 2008)

ich bin ja echt mal gespannt. 
wird ja auch auf der strecke sehr lustig selbst wenns 5 shuttle busse geben sollte


----------



## Deleted 130247 (14. Oktober 2008)

Trickz schrieb:


> ich bin ja echt mal gespannt.
> wird ja auch auf der strecke sehr lustig selbst wenns 5 shuttle busse geben sollte


 Ist doch Klasse,´ne menge Spaß und ´n biss´l Hektik,besser gehts nicht.Bin aber auch gespannt wie es dann so läuft!


----------



## Levty (14. Oktober 2008)

Megavalanche in klein: Massenstart von 100 Fahrern


----------



## Deleted 130247 (14. Oktober 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Megavalanche in klein: Massenstart von 100 Fahrern


 Suder Idee, aber dann als Le Mans Start.  Problem ist nur,wo kriegen wir 100 Leute her die die Räder halten ?


----------



## Puky Pitt (14. Oktober 2008)

arbeitsamt!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (14. Oktober 2008)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> arbeitsamt!


 Hallo Puky,das glaubst Du wohl selbst nicht.


----------



## Puky Pitt (14. Oktober 2008)

ich wollte was für die wirtschaft tun....
dann eben anderst ;-) wir bauen uns alle fahrradständer ans bike! so bleiben die räder stehn und wir tun wieder was für die wirtschaft
oh ja ich bin so kreativ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (14. Oktober 2008)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> ich wollte was für die wirtschaft tun....
> dann eben anderst ;-) wir bauen uns alle fahrradständer ans bike! so bleiben die räder stehn und wir tun wieder was für die wirtschaft
> oh ja ich bin so kreativ


 Mittel,- oder Seitenständer ??


----------



## Puky Pitt (14. Oktober 2008)

ich dachte da an sowas hier


----------



## Puky Pitt (14. Oktober 2008)

mhh hat da noch was
achtung bild is groß so wie ich


----------



## Deleted 130247 (14. Oktober 2008)

Das kommt richtig gut,wir fragen ´mal wer Interesse hat. Könnten dann eine Sammelbestellung machen,wegen Preisnachlaß


----------



## Puky Pitt (14. Oktober 2008)

Bilder vom Sonntag in meiner Gallerie!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (14. Oktober 2008)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> Bilder vom Sonntag in meiner Gallerie!


 Hehehe,wieder ´mal super Puky


----------



## _anna (15. Oktober 2008)

Puky, danke für die Fotos 
die sind prima geworden.

Leuts, ich freu mich schon
voll Knorke aufs Wochenende.


----------



## Puky Pitt (15. Oktober 2008)

bitte bitte
WE wird bestimmt lustig. hoffe ich bekomm unseren transporter;-)


----------



## Ope (15. Oktober 2008)

Im untersten Bild siehts aus als wollte er den Baum schubsen .........
Ich kenne nur "Kühe schubsen" 

Gruß Ope

P.S:* JAAAA das WE wird superdupermegafett*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. Oktober 2008)

Ope bekommt ein neues Rad,ist schon chic......aber ein sehr tiefer Einstieg,(Ladylike) yeeeeeeehaaa !!


----------



## _anna (16. Oktober 2008)

wer organisiert eigentlich den grill?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. Oktober 2008)

_anna schrieb:


> wer organisiert eigentlich den grill?


 Ope hat mich dazu verdonnert,habe aber auch die Gasbuddel dabei,falls es eng auf dem Grill wird.


----------



## _anna (16. Oktober 2008)

ok, super. dann wird morgen 
grillgut organisiert.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. Oktober 2008)

_anna schrieb:


> ok, super. dann wird morgen
> grillgut organisiert.


 Langsam,´Habe jede Menge ,breite ,dicke saftige,mit feinen Fettadern(wegen Geschmack und nicht austrocknen)durchzogene S T E A K S dabei!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. Oktober 2008)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Langsam,´Habe jede Menge ,breite ,dicke saftige,mit feinen Fettadern(wegen Geschmack und nicht austrocknen)durchzogene S T E A K S dabei!


 Ein Haken hat die Sache, 1 Euro für unsere Bande !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. Oktober 2008)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Ein Haken hat die Sache, 1 Euro für unsere Bande !


 Wenn OK dann


----------



## _anna (16. Oktober 2008)

scho recht, aber ich esse kein fleisch


----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. Oktober 2008)

_anna schrieb:


> scho recht, aber ich esse kein fleisch


 Was willst Du den dann auf deb Grill legen


----------



## Puky Pitt (16. Oktober 2008)

des is echt mal ne gute fragen...grillen wollen aber kein fleisch essen. ich werd dann bei dir gleich ma am samstag die S.T.E.A.K. Flatrate im voraus bezahlen  was ist mit zündgebühr?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. Oktober 2008)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> des is echt mal ne gute fragen...grillen wollen aber kein fleisch essen. ich werd dann bei dir gleich ma am samstag die S.T.E.A.K. Flatrate im voraus bezahlen  was ist mit zündgebühr?


 Ne,laß Stecken,die Zündgebühr übernehme ich.


----------



## Puky Pitt (16. Oktober 2008)

wann bist du dann da am SA ? 9°°Uhr sowas? ich würde dann auch so um die uhrzeit oder ich sag ma aller spätestens 11e aufkreuzen zwecks parkenhalt das du uns da bissle en plätzle frei hältst;-) das ma schönes großes Team lager stellen können;-)


----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. Oktober 2008)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> wann bist du dann da am SA ? 9°°Uhr sowas? ich würde dann auch so um die uhrzeit oder ich sag ma aller spätestens 11e aufkreuzen zwecks parkenhalt das du uns da bissle en plätzle frei hältst;-) das ma schönes großes Team lager stellen können;-)


 Ich Denke ´mal so um 0730 Puky


----------



## Puky Pitt (16. Oktober 2008)

oha des is ja wacker früh


----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. Oktober 2008)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> oha des is ja wacker früh


 Puky Du weißt,bis ich so in die Gänge komme das dauert. Außerdem möchte ich unsere mittlerweile angestammten Plätze reservieren


----------



## Puky Pitt (16. Oktober 2008)

alles klar mal sehn wann ich dann komm vllt komm ich auch twas früher net da du da ganz alleine bist ^^ also ich bin ma weg für heut bis die tage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _anna (17. Oktober 2008)

um euren horizont zu erweitern ...  
es gibt auch tofuwürstchen. und gegrilltes
gemüse ist auch sehr lecker. da schließt
das eine nicht das andere aus. 

wir sind wohl auch so gegen 9 da.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Oktober 2008)

_anna schrieb:


> um euren horizont zu erweitern ...
> es gibt auch tofuwürstchen. und gegrilltes
> gemüse ist auch sehr lecker. da schließt
> das eine nicht das andere aus.
> ...


 Tofu......


----------



## Ope (17. Oktober 2008)

Gegrilltes Gemüse ... lecker , aber *Tofu .... NIEMALS !!!*
Ich freue mich schon soooo .... 

Gruß Ope


----------



## Puky Pitt (17. Oktober 2008)

ich hab auch noch was ganz leckeres ausm schwarzwald besorgt;-) ope du weißt bescheid  ich werde jetzt ma nach meim rad schaun und packen. und ja ich hab die grüne ducati ähhh ducato kiste^^


----------



## Ope (17. Oktober 2008)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> ich hab auch noch was ganz leckeres ausm schwarzwald besorgt;-) ope du weißt bescheid  ich werde jetzt ma nach meim rad schaun und packen. und ja ich hab die grüne ducati ähhh ducato kiste^^



Spitze, hoffe es ist noch was da wenn ich morgen aufschlage 
Denke das ich gegen 17.00-17.30 Uhr da bin. S' Gerdche is' ja schon vor Ort.

Gruß Ope


----------



## Puky Pitt (17. Oktober 2008)

ich werd auch frühs kommen genaue uhrzeit wird sich aber erst nachm aufstehn morgen ergeben ^^ 
hab grad noch bissle rad geputzt auto eingeladen und jetzt fehlt nur noch mein schlafplatz^^


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Oktober 2008)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> ich werd auch frühs kommen genaue uhrzeit wird sich aber erst nachm aufstehn morgen ergeben ^^
> hab grad noch bissle rad geputzt auto eingeladen und jetzt fehlt nur noch mein schlafplatz^^


 Na dann bis Morgen,verschlafe bloß nicht.


----------



## Puky Pitt (18. Oktober 2008)

jetzt gehts los !!!!


----------



## Carnologe (19. Oktober 2008)

Wer von euch ist beim Rennen mitgefahren und hat Lust auf ein Foto von sich? Startnummer genügt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoyojas (19. Oktober 2008)

He supi wir waren zu dritt die 14, 28, 68 echt klasse danke


----------



## Carnologe (19. Oktober 2008)

14 und 28, bittesehr. Die 68 habe ich anscheinend nicht drauf.


----------



## Puky Pitt (19. Oktober 2008)

los los fotos fotos fotos ^^  
apropos fotos? soll ich die bilder vom abend ma hochladen oder lieber net?^^
@ope vergiss net des dach von deinem auto zu putzen bevors dein chef sieht;-)


----------



## butter.cb (19. Oktober 2008)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Wer von euch ist beim Rennen mitgefahren und hat Lust auf ein Foto von sich? Startnummer genügt



na wenn das so ist ... die 29 und 30 bitte .( junx, eure nummern weiss ich nicht mehr  ).
dankeschön.

greetz @ all. hat sauviel spass gemacht.


----------



## Carnologe (19. Oktober 2008)

butter.cb schrieb:


> na wenn das so ist ... die 29 und 30 bitte .( junx, eure nummern weiss ich nicht mehr  ).
> dankeschön.
> 
> greetz @ all. hat sauviel spass gemacht.



Hab ich beide nicht drauf. Hab auch Fotos auf denen man die Nummer nicht sieht.
Beschreib mir kurz euer Outfit/Bike, dann schau ich nochmal.


----------



## butter.cb (19. Oktober 2008)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Hab ich beide nicht drauf. Hab auch Fotos auf denen man die Nummer nicht sieht.
> Beschreib mir kurz euer Outfit/Bike, dann schau ich nochmal.



hm ok: wanted.... einmal dunkelblaues last. outfit: schwarzer kaputzenpully blaue bikehose und andermal weisses 2stage ebenfalls schwarzer kaputzenpully und giftgrüne bikehose.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (19. Oktober 2008)

jibbet leider nischt 

Ich hab aber wahrscheinlich einen von euch oben am Start gesehen, wenn die giftgrüne Hose von "Platzangst" war


----------



## butter.cb (19. Oktober 2008)

Carnologe schrieb:


> jibbet leider nischt
> 
> Ich hab aber wahrscheinlich einen von euch oben am Start gesehen, wenn die giftgrüne Hose von "Platzangst" war



nujo, net schlimm. danke fürs nachgucken


----------



## Puky Pitt (19. Oktober 2008)

so hab ich soeben von Carnologe bekommen noch ma fettes danke an dich!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (19. Oktober 2008)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Wer von euch ist beim Rennen mitgefahren und hat Lust auf ein Foto von sich? Startnummer genügt


 36,danke im vorraus.


----------



## Downhillracer (19. Oktober 2008)

wo sind denn die Ergebnisse???


----------



## Deleted 130247 (19. Oktober 2008)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> los los fotos fotos fotos ^^
> apropos fotos? soll ich die bilder vom abend ma hochladen oder lieber net?^^
> @ope vergiss net des dach von deinem auto zu putzen bevors dein chef sieht;-)


 Mach doch ,mach doch, lad´sie hoch !


----------



## Carnologe (19. Oktober 2008)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> 36,danke im vorraus.



Siehe Post #195


----------



## Puky Pitt (19. Oktober 2008)

ja man gerdi ich hab dich doch schon oben rein gestellt ^^ 
zu den anderen fotos ich mach se klein und hau se in meine gallerie ;-) 
wir sollten eigentl ma rausfinden mit wem wir da gefeiert haben, weil die haben auch noch fotos gemacht also beim lagerfeuer.


----------



## Ope (20. Oktober 2008)

War ein cooles Wochende, hat wirklich viel Spaß gemacht. Es gab natürlich auch wieder Dinge die nicht so toll waren, aber die Jungs von der Orga sind offen für Kritik hoffe ich.
-es kann nicht sein das manche wegen technischen Defekts 2-mal starten,
  oder weil sie ein bischen Theater am Start machen (es wurde niemand festgehalten)
-Training das nächste Mal frei und unabhängig von den Startnummern
-Fahrer erst nach oben rufen bzw. bringen wenn sie nicht länger als 15 Minuten warten müssen.

*Nichts desto trotz DANKE den Veranstaltern für das gelungene Wochenende !!!*
*MACHT WEITER SO !!!* 

Auf Fotos freue ich mich natürlich auch .
Ich hoffe das gut Wetter hält noch ein bischen an, so das das eine oder andere We noch gefahren werden kann. 
Ergebnisse gibts hier; www.bikepark-beerfelden.de

Grüßle Ope


----------



## Downhillracer (20. Oktober 2008)

Wo stehen denn die Ergebnisse??finde sie nicht.Rennen hat aber viel Spass gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puky Pitt (20. Oktober 2008)

wird in den nexten tagen folgen denke ich! will auch wissen wo is stand war zu faul mir des raus zu suchen
ja und noch zu den zwei mal startern, wer stürzt und weiter fahren kann fährt weiter, auch wenn er ne halbe min oder min sich erst ma sammelt. weil den fall gabs auch! sturz gleich am anfang durfte wieder hochschieben und noch ma. is zwar lieb und nett und auch schön für den farhrer und ja es war nur ein fun race aber gleiche chancen für jeden. weil ich war am steinfeldchen auch zu langsam^^
aber alles in einem ganz gut hin bekommen. danke daher noch ma ans orgateam für ein geiles WE!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (20. Oktober 2008)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> ja man gerdi ich hab dich doch schon oben rein gestellt ^^
> zu den anderen fotos ich mach se klein und hau se in meine gallerie ;-)
> wir sollten eigentl ma rausfinden mit wem wir da gefeiert haben, weil die haben auch noch fotos gemacht also beim lagerfeuer.


 Jo,habe es später dann auch gesehen,danke dafür Puky´le.Hast Recht,weiß noch nicht einmal die Namen.War schon sehr lustig.Hohoho,´s ging ab wie Schmidt´s Katze nach ´nem Einlauf.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (20. Oktober 2008)

Auch Danke von mir an die Veranstalter,liebe Grüße an die bekannten Leute und natürlich an die ,die ich kennenlernen durfte,( hallo Mädels ).  Glückwunsch Ope für den 3. Platz bei den " alten Säcken " .


----------



## Ope (20. Oktober 2008)

*Wer BILDER vom Rennen hat postet sie bitt hier !!! *

Gruß Ope


----------



## Carnologe (20. Oktober 2008)

Meine Fotos (73 Stück), kann man sich auf der www.hd-freeride.de Page anschauen 

http://www.hd-freeride.aim41.de/gallery/?level=album&id=29


----------



## Ope (20. Oktober 2008)

*TOPP!!!*  Schöne Bilder bei ....

Gruß Ope


----------



## butter.cb (20. Oktober 2008)

ope, du wolltest doch ein schönes foto ? 

bittesehr 



in meinem album sind die restlichen gruppenpics


----------



## Ope (20. Oktober 2008)

Lustiger Typ .....


----------



## _anna (20. Oktober 2008)

ich hab auch ein paar bilders in meinem albüm.

es war ein superlustig tolles wochenende. ich 
hatte wirklich viel spaß  danke an alle die
organisiert und gebacken und verkauft und
angefeuert und fotografiert und geholfen 
haben. und vor allem danke an die, die immer
gute laune hatten 

eure bilder vom abend sind der knaller, ich hab
mindestens 10 minuten gelacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (20. Oktober 2008)

Dann muß ich mich jetzt mindestens ne' halbe Stunde lang schämen .... 

Gruß Ope


----------



## Ope (20. Oktober 2008)

*ERGEBNISSE sind online* ..........
www.bikepark-beerfelden.de

Gruß Ope


----------



## Deleted 130247 (21. Oktober 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> *ERGEBNISSE sind online* ..........
> www.bikepark-beerfelden.de
> 
> Gruß Ope


Nächstes Jahr finde ich noch irgendwo 5 sec., ja ne is klar !


----------



## Ope (21. Oktober 2008)

Hab' auch noch -15 Sekunden gefunden .... in meiner Schrauberbude, hab' sie leider vergessen mitzunehmen 

Gruß Ope


----------



## guru39 (21. Oktober 2008)

Mahlzeit,
ich hab ein kleines Filmchen vom WE gebacken!

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/43957/

alla.


----------



## Ope (21. Oktober 2008)

@ guru39

Sehr sehr geil ..... macht Laune auf; *SOFORT FAHREN*  

Gruß vom Ope

und Danke für den Platz im Abspann ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (21. Oktober 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> ich hab ein kleines Filmchen vom WE gebacken!
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/43957/
> ...


 Very nice !


----------



## Puky Pitt (21. Oktober 2008)

cool! anna patrick und ich sind sogar drauf ^^


----------



## Ope (21. Oktober 2008)

*Ihr Medienschlampen!!!* 
Neee im Ernst, is' mal sehr fein 

de Ope


----------



## Puky Pitt (21. Oktober 2008)

ja aber fahrn tut von uns keiner auf dem vid^^
aber top! danke für den videolink!


----------



## guru39 (21. Oktober 2008)

Freut mich sehr das euch das Filmchen gefällt 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## dcg (21. Oktober 2008)

ich hab ein paar fotos vom rennen auf meiner HP : http://www.dirk-geiger.rattznasen.de in der galery , video kommt auch bald noch
mfg dirk


----------



## Ope (21. Oktober 2008)

Schöne Bilder ... vor allem schön ist, das es Bernd wieder gut geht 
Auf diesem Wege* " GUTE BESSERUNG!!! "*

Gruß Ope


----------



## Puky Pitt (21. Oktober 2008)

armer bernd! von mir auch noch ma gutes verheilen !!! 
und danke für die fotos dcg. Ihr fotographiert mit ner digicam oder? solltet ma nach ner DSLR ausschau halten denn die motivwahl ansich gefällt  leider halt unschärfe etc. trotz allem danke für alle die fotos gemacht haben! Mehr davon immer her mit 

Gruß Puky


----------



## yoyojas (22. Oktober 2008)

Noch mal vielen dank für die Bilder sind echt super 



Carnologe schrieb:


> 14 und 28, bittesehr. Die 68 habe ich anscheinend nicht drauf.


----------



## Ope (22. Oktober 2008)

Cool ... Mom und Sohnemann im Doppelpack 

de Ope


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoyojas (22. Oktober 2008)

Tja denken viele aber mein kleiner fängt erst nächstes Jahr an bekommt zu Weihnachten erst sein Kona und nächstes Jahr ist er mit in Beerfelden dabei ist ja erst sechs Jahre alt, das ist Matthias sein Sohnemann. Dann immer Weekend mit der Patchwork Family. Gehen ja nur noch schaffe für die Bikes uaaaa wird Zeit das wir im Lotto gewinnen.


----------



## Ope (22. Oktober 2008)

Ok .... aber stimmen tut's trotzdem ..... wenn auch in anderer Konstellation 

Gruß Ope


----------



## yoyojas (22. Oktober 2008)

Haste irgendwie recht


----------



## Puky Pitt (22. Oktober 2008)

wo sind die jungs vom lagerfeuer am abend davor?? und die bilder? ;-)

Gruß Puky


----------



## Levty (22. Oktober 2008)

yoyojas schrieb:


> fängt nächstes Jahr an bekommt zu Weihnachten erst sein Kona


Wieso tust du das deinem Sohn an?


----------



## yoyojas (22. Oktober 2008)

Tja was soll man machen der will es eben und was sich so kleine Jungs in den Kopf gesetzt haben das wollen sie auch hält bis ins späte alter an das liegt an den Männlichen Hormonen aber ich glaube du weißt schon was ich meine


----------



## Ope (22. Oktober 2008)

Ein "Hormon-Gespräch" ..... wie interessant  , bin dabei


----------



## Puky Pitt (22. Oktober 2008)

scheintschon vorbei zu sein ope. pech gehabt^^
wie schauts aus am sonntag? geh ma geh ma net ..??


----------



## Ope (22. Oktober 2008)

Wenn es mir besser geht fahn' ma, wenn ned dann ned ........ 
Hoffe geholfen zu haben.

Gruß Ope


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoyojas (22. Oktober 2008)

Siehst da sind die Männlichen Hormone wieder: gehen wir oder gehen wir nicht wir Frauen würden sagen jo wir fahren keine Schmerzen


----------



## Ope (22. Oktober 2008)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Siehst da sind die Männlichen Hormone wieder: gehen wir oder gehen wir nicht wir Frauen würden sagen jo wir fahren keine Schmerzen



Ja, ich gebs zu ich bin ein Weichei, mit Fieber fahre ich nicht ....... 

de Ope


----------



## mtomac204de (22. Oktober 2008)

also meine hormone sind in guten händen aber an dem kommenden wochenende sind wir nicht am start ( wir gehen nicht oder gehen wir doch ) wir machen pause aber am 1. und 2. sind wir in winterberg. nicht gehen fahren (familien ausflug)


----------



## mtomac204de (22. Oktober 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> Ja, ich gebs zu ich bin ein Weichei, mit Fieber fahre ich nicht .......
> 
> de Ope


gute besserung von uns


----------



## Puky Pitt (22. Oktober 2008)

dann schmeiß mal alles fieber und erkältungs lindernde zeuchs in dich rein und schau zu das du fit wirst!


----------



## Ope (22. Oktober 2008)

Lust auf shreddern habe ich immer, gar keine Frage  ....
Aber wenn es bis Freitag nicht besser ist wird nix drauss , was schade wäre denn ab dann is' ja zu bzw. Winterpause . Aber ich werde auf jedenfall nochmal nach Bad Wildbad fahren wenn das Wetter passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (22. Oktober 2008)

mtomac204de schrieb:


> gute besserung von uns



Danke, wird hoffentlich bald besser im Moment fühle ich mich wie ausgekotzt ....


----------



## mtomac204de (22. Oktober 2008)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> dann schmeiß mal alles fieber und erkältungs lindernde zeuchs in dich rein und schau zu das du fit wirst!


wir hätten da etwas für fieber und aua...


----------



## Ope (22. Oktober 2008)

mtomac204de schrieb:


> wir hätten da etwas für fieber und aua...



Boaahh so nen Kram trink ich nich' ...... buaaahhhh, schüttel .......
Mach' mir jetzt nen Tannenzäpfle warm ......


----------



## Puky Pitt (22. Oktober 2008)

mensch du kannst doch des gute tannenzäpfle net warm machen ! sin ma jetzt scho auf der insel!?! naja wenn du netkannst werd ich vllt trotzdem fahrn geschweige denn irgendwer kommt noch ....alleine is nämlich doofi


----------



## mtomac204de (22. Oktober 2008)

ach was es sind nur die ersten schlückchen schlimm und dann löfts und morgen gehts dir besser


----------



## Ope (22. Oktober 2008)

Könnt ja mal mit dem Zeugs gurgeln  hab beides da ..... Das hilft auf jedenfall schonmal gegen die Halsweh ....


----------



## Puky Pitt (22. Oktober 2008)

oder versuch ma en grog! schö zitrotee mit rum! bissle zucker nei und gut is !


----------



## Ope (22. Oktober 2008)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> oder versuch ma en crock! schö zitrotee mit rum! bissle zucker nei und gut is !



Das is ne Idee ein *GROG *!!! So einen bastel ich mir jetzt und dann poste ich ob er knallt (und hilft)


----------



## Osama (23. Oktober 2008)

Danke für die genesungswünsche (und das pic),
geht soweit schon wieder. Nur meine Fürze stinken abartig, muß an den Schmerzmitteln liegen.
Na ja, wenn's schee macht.....

Nächstes Jahr wieder mit etwas weniger ehrgeiz!


----------



## Osama (23. Oktober 2008)

Ach ja, hat evtl, jemand Bilder von der Nr. 45.
Vielleicht vom Training oder sogar die zwei pics direkt vom Sturz.
Da war ein netter Mann der mir zwei kurz vorm Köpper geschoßene bilder zeigte, hab dann aber verpeilt ihm meine e-mail adr. zu geben.

Vielen Dank im voraus der Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (23. Oktober 2008)

Osama schrieb:


> Ach ja, hat evtl, jemand Bilder von der Nr. 45.
> Vielleicht vom Training oder sogar die zwei pics direkt vom Sturz.
> Da war ein netter Mann der mir zwei kurz vorm Köpper geschoßene bilder zeigte, hab dann aber verpeilt ihm meine e-mail adr. zu geben.
> 
> Vielen Dank im voraus der Bernd



Wenn ich was lese höre oder sehe gebe ich bescheid,
beim Furzen halte ich locker mit (nehme Antibiotika) 

Gruß Ope


----------



## butter.cb (23. Oktober 2008)

lol ihr angeber *g*, ich sag euch des kommt vom scheiss fleischkonsum  mich hats auch voll erwischt inkl. antibiotika - und meine fürze sind vollkommen in ordnung 

ope: dein grog scheint dich so umgeballert zu haben, dass du nichtmal mehr ne nachricht schreiben konntest?


----------



## Ope (23. Oktober 2008)

GGG ... bin ohne Grog auf der Couch weggeratzt..... *ZACK* und weg, wie als hätte jemand einen Hebel umgelegt. War heute auch beim Doc, habe eine bakterielle Infektion der oberen Atemwege inkl. Nebenhöhlenentzündung.
Und jetzt eine kleine Chemiestunde; Fürze (oder heisst es Furze?) bestehen zum Großteil aus Schwefelwassertoff und Methan, diese Gase entstehen hauptsächlich bei der Zersetzung von pflanzlichem Material (siehe Biogasanlagen). Kohl gehört bei der Zersetzung zu den schlimmsten Rohstoffen ...... 
Fazit; Pati isst zu wenig ..... 

Grüßle Ope


----------



## Puky Pitt (23. Oktober 2008)

infektion der atemwege?? bin ich jetzt wieder schuld oder was ?


----------



## Ope (23. Oktober 2008)

Puky ...... dann wäre es eine Vergiftung !!!!


----------



## Osama (23. Oktober 2008)

Fürze, das plural von Furz sind Fürze.
Wie die entstehen ist eigentlich egal, Hauptsache einigermaßen laut
und stinken müßen die.
Abends im Bettchen dann mal schön mit der Decke wedeln,
da kommt freude auf


----------



## Ope (23. Oktober 2008)

oder den Bettpartner drunter schubsen, ... zum wegatmen


----------



## Puky Pitt (23. Oktober 2008)

@ope: damit kennste dich ja aus gelle^^

@bernd: hattst du mir ne email geschriebn die letzten 1-2 tage? ich habe heute ausversehn was gelöscht mit dem betreff bilder beerfelden...


----------



## Ope (23. Oktober 2008)

mit lustigen Gemeinheiten immer .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osama (23. Oktober 2008)

@Pit : Ich glaube nicht........bin am WE auf den Kopf gefallen.
Bis auf die 'vielenliebendankfürdiegenesungswünschemail'
hatte ich Dir glaub nix gechickt.


----------



## yoyojas (23. Oktober 2008)

Aua ist das nun das Pups Forum ja sagt mal ihr habt ja Themen drauf

Hi Bernd na wie gehts hoffe du mußt nicht unters Messer und es heilt so alles zu. Noch gute Besserung


----------



## Ope (23. Oktober 2008)

Cool .........

@ Puky Pitt; wir können dem Bernd jetzt immer was vom Pferd erzählen ....
                  er* muss *es glauben, er ist ja schliesslich auf den Kopf
                  gefallen .....


----------



## Puky Pitt (23. Oktober 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> mit lustigen Gemeinheiten immer .....




ich meinte fürze in engen räumen! ;-)

nee komm den bernd müss ma net unbedingt ärgern. aber meine 75 sollte er mir schon wieder geben

@yoyojas: Fürze sind was ganz natürliches. da kann man doch offen drüber sprechen 

@bernd: ok keine email von dir. ******* wer hat mir dann was geschickt??? womöglich auch noch coole race bilder von meiner wenigkeit und ich seggl lösch einfahc blind. oh man ich setzt mich jetzt auf die stumme treppe! 

hehe ein glück hab ich en notebook


----------



## Ope (23. Oktober 2008)

*AB AUF DIE TREPPE PETER !!!*
Da bleibst du so lange bis du die 75,-  vom Bernd zurück hast


----------



## yoyojas (23. Oktober 2008)

@yoyojas: Fürze sind was ganz natürliches. da kann man doch offen drüber sprechen 

Finds nur lustig gestern wie bekomme ich am schnellsten die Erkältung weg und heute wie enstehen Fürze, hat auf jeden fall was mit dem Essen zu tuen.Aber die lauten Fürze sind harmlos am schlimmsten sind die schleicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (23. Oktober 2008)

Bernd will meine Freundschaftsanfrage nicht mit ja clicken 
.... vielleicht kennt er mich gar nicht mehr, grübel ...... er hat uns alle vergessen, weiss gar nicht mehr was ein Bike ist oder gar ein Bikepark, hmmmmm ...... Fragen über Fragen ...


----------



## Puky Pitt (23. Oktober 2008)

darf ich mir was zu essen machen? biddööö?? 


man könnte meinen ihr geht es gar net um beerfelden und biken....


----------



## Ope (23. Oktober 2008)

Na gut Peterchen, warst ja die letzten Minuten lieb ...... .
Aber nicht alles auf einmal essen 

P.S: du meinst hier im Fred?


----------



## Puky Pitt (23. Oktober 2008)

jawoll hier im fred^^^höhö mau li findet fred sagen doof;-)


----------



## Ope (23. Oktober 2008)

Flow Girl schrieb:


> Da wirste schaun wenn die schneller sind wie du
> Gruss Flow Girl



Wo waren jetzt die schnellen??? 
Weiss eigentlich jemand wer flow girl ist, ich kann sie nicht einordnen?


----------



## Puky Pitt (23. Oktober 2008)

ich weiß nix ;-) ich ess jetzt! und zwar alles !






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Osama (23. Oktober 2008)

@Ope: 'nürlich will ich Dein Freund sein, aber ich blick so die eine oder andere feinheit im Forum noch nicht.
z.B.: das eben genannte.


----------



## Ope (23. Oktober 2008)

Osama schrieb:


> @Ope: 'nürlich will ich Dein Freund sein, aber ich blick so die eine oder andere feinheit im Forum noch nicht.
> z.B.: das eben genannte.



Du musst nur meine Anfrage (sie erscheint in den Privaten Nachrichten unter "willkommen osama"), beantworten 

@ Puky; kann es sein das du Hunger hast


----------



## Puky Pitt (23. Oktober 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> @ Puky; kann es sein das du Hunger hast



hatte ;-)


----------



## Ope (23. Oktober 2008)

Und ich habe ........... grummel ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osama (23. Oktober 2008)

Ah jetzt, ja.

Was lange währt, wird endlich gut.
Dank dem tollen GIRO Carbon Helm.
Muß jetzt TV glotzen.
bis die Tage, Tschüsle


----------



## Puky Pitt (23. Oktober 2008)

Osama schrieb:


> Muß jetzt TV glotzen.



"Muss" vorallem


----------



## Ope (23. Oktober 2008)

sonst gibbet mit'm Nudelholz ....


----------



## micc (23. Oktober 2008)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Wer von euch ist beim Rennen mitgefahren und hat Lust auf ein Foto von sich? Startnummer genügt



Hast Du was von Startnummer 23 und 90?

Danke
micc


----------



## _anna (25. Oktober 2008)

juhu, gesundheitswünsche an alle die sie brauchen  

mich hats auch erwischt, allerdings nicht so schlimm.
hab nur die letzten tage eine schlimme erkältung mit
rumhusten und nase zu gehabt. jetzt gehts wieder.

biken ist mal weniger angesagt, allen die es können,
viel spaß


----------



## Flow Girl (25. Oktober 2008)

hi hat jemand was von 8 und 72
Gruss Uwe


----------



## Ope (25. Oktober 2008)

Hmmm ... Flow *Girl* .... Gruß *Uwe* ........ ich bin verwirrt 

de Ope


----------



## dcg (25. Oktober 2008)

ich hab jetzt auch nen film vom rennen auf meiner HP www.dirk-geiger.rattznasen.de unter VIDEOS 
mfg dirk


----------



## Ope (25. Oktober 2008)

Schönes Video, macht wieder Lust aufs fahren 
Mal sehen wie es mir morgen geht ...... 
Leider sehr verpixelt, schade ....

Gruß Ope


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (25. Oktober 2008)

micc schrieb:


> Hast Du was von Startnummer 23 und 90?
> 
> Danke
> micc



Ja, von der 90 hab ich eins, wenn auch kein gutes


----------



## Prof.Dr.Dr.Fish (25. Oktober 2008)

kann mir einer sagen ob der bikepark beerfelden noch auf hat, oder ob er schon winterschlaf hält,..


----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. Oktober 2008)

Prof.Dr.Dr.Fish schrieb:


> kann mir einer sagen ob der bikepark beerfelden noch auf hat, oder ob er schon winterschlaf hält,..


 Morgen das letzte Mal für dieses Jahr.


----------



## Prof.Dr.Dr.Fish (25. Oktober 2008)

cool danke,...


----------



## Ope (25. Oktober 2008)

Denke wir (Puky und ich) kommen .........
Wenns mir morgen nicht schlechter geht ... oder nicht besser ......

Gruß Ope


----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. Oktober 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> Denke wir (Puky und ich) kommen .........
> Wenns mir morgen nicht schlechter geht ... oder nicht besser ......
> 
> Gruß Ope


 Noja,komm´ ich eben auch.Aber wehe ihr meckert wenn´s regnet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoyojas (25. Oktober 2008)

Wir kommen auch, habens uns überlegt es letzte mal da müssen wir da sein


----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. Oktober 2008)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Wir kommen auch, habens uns überlegt es letzte mal da müssen wir da sein


Na dann,


----------



## Deleted 130247 (26. Oktober 2008)

So,die Saison ist vorbei.Der Park hat für dieses Jahr die Pforten geschlossen.Was werden wir,die ihn oft genutzt haben,nun mit den Sonntagen anfangen?Gut,es gibt viele Möglichkeiten die Zeit zu verbringen.Ich für meinen Teil verspüre jetzt schon eine gewisse Sehnsucht auf das so von mir ersehnte Frühjahr 09.Ihr könnt ja einmal Posten was Ihr so mit der nun freien Zeit so alles anstellt.


----------



## Osama (26. Oktober 2008)

Na ja, das was ich seit dem letzten Wochenende (18./19.10.08) an jedem verdammten tag mache - zusammenwachsen.

Und dann, wenn alles wieder gut ist. Erstmal touren, wegen der Fitness.  

Geil viele Smileys. Voll fett mann


----------



## Ope (26. Oktober 2008)

Viel schlafen .... schrauben und natürlich *biken gehen*  , es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter .......

de Ope (und Puky Pitt .... sitzt gerade neben mir und futtert Calzone)


----------



## Deleted 130247 (27. Oktober 2008)

Am Rande ;für Alle die etwas erstaunt waren über die Zeit des Tagesbesten . Tipp:holt Euch eine Lizens und fahrt ein paar Jahre in der Eliteklasse,dann gewinnt Ihr auch das Buckel-Nunner Rennen !


----------



## Puky Pitt (27. Oktober 2008)

so paar bilder vom sonntag sind online in der gallerie von OPE


----------



## GeEk (28. Oktober 2008)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> so paar bilder vom sonntag sind online in der gallerie von OPE



Erst mal 'nen fettes Dankeschön für den "Foto-Service"!!!

Und jetzt wird erstmal wieder daheim im Wald gebuddelt und gefahren um bis April nicht wieder alles zu verlernen...

Also CU 2009 in Beerfelden,

der GeEk


----------



## Desperado78 (28. Oktober 2008)

Yepp, vielen Dank fürs Online-Stellen der Pics an Ope! 

War das erste mal im Bikepark und ich muss sagen Beerfelden war echt ein super Start für mich - auch wenns leider der Closing-Tag für 2008 war! 

Btw: Hat mich zufällig sonst noch jemand vor die Linse bekommen (http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/215182)? Vielleicht zufällig mit beiden Rädern in der Luft?  Muss ja alles mal für die Enkelkinderchen in spe archivieren! 

Schon mal danke!

Gruß Desperado


----------



## Puky Pitt (28. Oktober 2008)

hey die bilder sind von mir  mein laptop ist nur tod
muss mal auf der cam schaun ob noch was da ist glaube aber leider kaum... a
aber nextes jahr einfach wieder nach beerfelden kommen vorher mal hier im forum schaun 
wer sonst noch geht, denn camera hab ich immer dabei ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. Oktober 2008)

Vieeelen Dank Puky für Deine Bilder in Ope´s Album.   Wie bekomme ich es hin sie mir größer anzuschauen ?


----------



## Ope (28. Oktober 2008)

@ schildkroete

indem du sie anclickst ..... 

Gruß Ope


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. Oktober 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> @ schildkroete
> 
> indem du sie anclickst .....
> 
> Gruß Ope


Habe meine Maus fast zerdrückt,kriege sie nicht größer.!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. Oktober 2008)

Osama schrieb:


> Na ja, das was ich seit dem letzten Wochenende (18./19.10.08) an jedem verdammten tag mache - zusammenwachsen.
> 
> Und dann, wenn alles wieder gut ist. Erstmal touren, wegen der Fitness.
> 
> Geil viele Smileys. Voll fett mann


 Na,schon zusammen-gewachsen Bernd ?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. Oktober 2008)

Desperado78 schrieb:


> Yepp, vielen Dank fürs Online-Stellen der Pics an Ope!
> 
> War das erste mal im Bikepark und ich muss sagen Beerfelden war echt ein super Start für mich - auch wenns leider der Closing-Tag für 2008 war!
> 
> ...


Wiso,ist doch ein schöner Manual .


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. Oktober 2008)

Desperado78 schrieb:


> Yepp, vielen Dank fürs Online-Stellen der Pics an Ope!
> 
> War das erste mal im Bikepark und ich muss sagen Beerfelden war echt ein super Start für mich - auch wenns leider der Closing-Tag für 2008 war!
> 
> ...


Na dann bis auf jeden Fall nächstes Jahr in B-felden. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja vorher mal am Meli oder F-Stein.


----------



## Desperado78 (28. Oktober 2008)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Na dann bis auf jeden Fall nächstes Jahr in B-felden. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja vorher mal am Meli oder F-Stein.



Auf jeden Fall 2009 wieder B-felden, das steht schon mal fest! Meinen Kumpels hats auch super gut gefallen!

Klar, warum nicht! Werde auch mal nach nem "F-Stein/Meli-Rinnen-Thread" hier Ausschau halten!


----------



## Desperado78 (28. Oktober 2008)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Wiso,ist doch ein schöner Manual .



Danke! Jetzt wo du's sagst, gefällt mir das Bild immer besser!


----------



## Desperado78 (28. Oktober 2008)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> hey die bilder sind von mir  mein laptop ist nur tod
> muss mal auf der cam schaun ob noch was da ist glaube aber leider kaum... a
> aber nextes jahr einfach wieder nach beerfelden kommen vorher mal hier im forum schaun
> wer sonst noch geht, denn camera hab ich immer dabei ;-)



OK, dann natürlich vielen Dank an dich für die Pics und an Ope für die Hardware-Bereitstellung! 

Btw: Lag nicht noch jemand mit ner Spiegelreflex und folglich ohne Bike (Hobby/Amateur-Fotograf?) auf der Lauer? Weiß zufällig jemand, wer das war?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (28. Oktober 2008)

Desperado78 schrieb:


> OK, dann natürlich vielen Dank an dich für die Pics und an Ope für die Hardware-Bereitstellung!
> 
> Btw: Lag nicht noch jemand mit ner Spiegelreflex und folglich ohne Bike (Hobby/Amateur-Fotograf?) auf der Lauer? Weiß zufällig jemand, wer das war?



Du musst dich bei Puky Pitt bedanken, war seine Cam und er der Fotograf 

Gruß Ope


----------



## Desperado78 (28. Oktober 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> Du musst dich bei Puky Pitt bedanken, war seine Cam und er der Fotograf
> 
> Gruß Ope



Schon längst passiert...s.o.


----------



## Puky Pitt (28. Oktober 2008)

es war noch en anderer mit ner DSLR da aber erst gegen später muss dann wohl ich gewesen sein und zwar am double auf der neuen strecke bzw der rechten ;-) nur kam da 20min keiner dann bin ich rüber auf die linke ...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (29. Oktober 2008)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> es war noch en anderer mit ner DSLR da aber erst gegen später muss dann wohl ich gewesen sein und zwar am double auf der neuen strecke bzw der rechten ;-) nur kam da 20min keiner dann bin ich rüber auf die linke ...


 Eieiei,Bin ganz , links....rechts,....neue Strecke rechts,.....Double links ? Puky Du machst mich dorschenaner,Du bist ja wie catweazle.


----------



## Ope (29. Oktober 2008)

Das Puky (lat. : Mitraddurchwaldschleichimus) lebt im Wald unter Baumwurzeln und taucht immer unverhofft auf. Biologen vermuten eine enge Verwandschaft mit dem Wolpertinger (lat. Ohneraddurchwaldschleichimus) oder dem Yeti (Lat. : Aufmbergherumschleichimus).
Man erkennt recht leicht, es ist fast immer behelmtwenn es den Standort schnell wechselt, wenn es auf Lauer liegt ist sein Linsenauge auch mit blossen Augen gut erkennbar. Es ernährt sich in erster Linie von Toast mit Wurst und Käse (am liebsten überbacken), verschmäht jedoch auch alle andere gebotene Nahrung nicht (Achtung: nicht füttern, es frisst Unmengen ..... und neigt anschliessend zu heftiger Flatulation).
Über das Paarungsverhalten ist derzeit noch wenig bekannt, es wird jedoch vermutet das es, wenn es in der Brunft steht, sich mit allen Säugetieren paart wenn möglich.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (29. Oktober 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> Das Puky (lat. : Mitraddurchwaldschleichimus) lebt im Wald unter Baumwurzeln und taucht immer unverhofft auf. Biologen vermuten eine enge Verwandschaft mit dem Wolpertinger (lat. Ohneraddurchwaldschleichimus) oder dem Yeti (Lat. : Aufmbergherumschleichimus).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puky Pitt (29. Oktober 2008)

endlich weiß ich wo ich hingehöre aber hey! die säugetiere sollten schon weiblich sein


----------



## Ope (29. Oktober 2008)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> endlich weiß ich wo ich hingehöre aber hey! die säugetiere sollten schon weiblich sein



Ok .....
Wer auch immer dir die Geschichte vom Klapperstorch erzählt hat, er hat gelogen. Pukys replizieren sich quasi nach der Paarung selbst . änlich den Pantoffeltierchen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (30. Oktober 2008)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> endlich weiß ich wo ich hingehöre aber hey! die säugetiere sollten schon weiblich sein


 Hmm,"Säugetiere",jaja ........Puky Du Ferkel!


----------



## Puky Pitt (30. Oktober 2008)

ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher.... aber ich glaube du bist hier das kleine schweinchen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (30. Oktober 2008)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher.... aber ich glaube du bist hier das kleine schweinchen


"Ferkel"


----------



## Osama (30. Oktober 2008)

Ferkel sind in Deinem Falle Schildkrötchen (Wildsau) aber sogenannte Frischlinge!
Und das, so glaube ich, trifft auf Dich irgendwie gar nicht zu.
Weil Du eben ja nicht mehr so..............

wie soll ich sagen...........

...frisch bist?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (30. Oktober 2008)

Osama schrieb:


> Ferkel sind in Deinem Falle Schildkrötchen (Wildsau) aber sogenannte Frischlinge!
> Und das, so glaube ich, trifft auf Dich irgendwie gar nicht zu.
> Weil Du eben ja nicht mehr so..............
> 
> ...


Wart Er nur,wir uns Wiedersehen,aber dann.............................................


----------



## Ope (30. Oktober 2008)

Osama schrieb:


> Ferkel sind in Deinem Falle Schildkrötchen (Wildsau) aber sogenannte Frischlinge!
> Und das, so glaube ich, trifft auf Dich irgendwie gar nicht zu.
> Weil Du eben ja nicht mehr so..............
> 
> ...



 ....... auf dem Boden wälz' ........ huuuuhuhuhhhhhuuu Haaahhaaaaaa .... brüll


----------



## Deleted 130247 (30. Oktober 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> ....... auf dem Boden wälz' ........ huuuuhuhuhhhhhuuu Haaahhaaaaaa .... brüll


 So,habt Ihr jetzt davon,bin jetzt weg,gehe mich ärgern.


----------



## Osama (30. Oktober 2008)

'tschuldi, tut mir leid.
Muß jetze ooch weg, meine Schulter schmerzt vom Titten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (30. Oktober 2008)

Och Gerdche .... jetzt komm' schon ... . War doch ....... lieb gemeint, prust ...


----------



## Puky Pitt (30. Oktober 2008)

Osama schrieb:


> 'tschuldi, tut mir leid.
> Muß jetze ooch weg, meine Schulter schmerzt vom *Titten*.



was bitte machst du nebenbei wenn du hier im forum bist??


----------



## Ope (30. Oktober 2008)

Er schreibt doch mit Zahnlücke ..... also er meinte tippen


----------



## Puky Pitt (30. Oktober 2008)

ach gott stimmt! sorry bernd


----------



## Desperado78 (31. Oktober 2008)

Hey Leutz, wenn das so weiter geht, muss ich das Abo dieses Threads wieder ganz schnell beenden! Is ja schlimm, was ihr so in der Winterpause scheinbar aus Verzweiflung so "treibt"!!!


----------



## Puky Pitt (31. Oktober 2008)

na hoffetnlich war da ganz viel ironie dabei
viel gibts im mom netzu berichten da ja wie gesagt bis april leider geschlossen ist. vllt können ein paar bilder die ohnehin schon gute stimmung heben;-)


----------



## Deleted 130247 (31. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir hebt sich noch nichts !


----------



## yoyojas (31. Oktober 2008)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Bei mir hebt sich noch nichts !



Ei Gerd das kommt noch 

Und sonst alles ok bei euch wie man liest, irgendwie muß man ja den Winter rum kriegen


----------



## Puky Pitt (31. Oktober 2008)

ja und ich will fahrn ! en ganzen sommer über hat ich kein bock warum auch immer unerklärbar aber jetzt nach saisonende hälts mich nimmer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoyojas (31. Oktober 2008)

da fällt mir nix mehr ein


----------



## Deleted 130247 (31. Oktober 2008)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> ja und ich will fahrn ! en ganzen sommer über hat ich kein bock warum auch immer unerklärbar aber jetzt nach saisonende hälts mich nimmer.


Ja ja,der Puky ist halt ein später Spätzünder.Aber Hauptsache es hat überhaupt bei Ihm gezündet.
@ yoyojas,...das hoffe ich doch,Euer Wort in Poseidons Ohr


----------



## Ope (31. Oktober 2008)

wenn's Sonntag mild bleibt Külsheim????
Ich stell die Frage mal in die Runde .....

Oooder ...... in Winterberg schrubben???

de Ope


----------



## Puky Pitt (1. November 2008)

meine antwort wie im nachbar thread "Freeride und DH um TBB"


----------



## Ope (3. November 2008)

Aaalso ....
Beerfelden hat ja nun zu, aber die Lust am Fahren sitzt vielen von uns noch im Nacken, daher dei Anregung zu einem Beerfelden Revival Treffen zum Beispiel an der Burg (Rinne) in Darmstadt mit anschliessendem gemeinsamen Essen.
Was haltet Ihr davon, und wer wäre dabei?

Gruß Ope

Euch immer ne' handbreit Dreck unter den Stollen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. November 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> Aaalso ....
> Beerfelden hat ja nun zu, aber die Lust am Fahren sitzt vielen von uns noch im Nacken, daher dei Anregung zu einem Beerfelden Revival Treffen zum Beispiel an der Burg (Rinne) in Darmstadt mit anschliessendem gemeinsamen Essen.
> Was haltet Ihr davon, und wer wäre dabei?
> 
> ...


Wann soll das stattfinden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (3. November 2008)

Am besten so lange das Wetter noch nicht völlig grausig ist ...... 
Denke so innerhalb der nächsten 3 Wochen .....

de Ope


----------



## atomica (3. November 2008)

wäre auch dabei! allerdings kann ich das WE um den 15.11. nicht, da bin ich in stuggi...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. November 2008)

atomica schrieb:


> wäre auch dabei! allerdings kann ich das WE um den 15.11. nicht, da bin ich in stuggi...


Stuggi...,was ?


----------



## _anna (3. November 2008)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> ja und ich will fahrn ! en ganzen sommer über hat ich kein bock warum auch immer unerklärbar aber jetzt nach saisonende hälts mich nimmer.



 ha ha. mir gehts genauso ...


----------



## atomica (3. November 2008)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Stuggi...,was ?



stuttgart  bei den schwaben


----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. November 2008)

atomica schrieb:


> stuttgart  bei den schwaben


Ahh ja, ich kenne es halt nur unter Sturget


----------



## atomica (3. November 2008)

ok! soweit bin ich noch nicht eingeweiht, in den schwaben-slang


----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. November 2008)

atomica schrieb:


> ok! soweit bin ich noch nicht eingeweiht, in den schwaben-slang


Habe ich doch auch von einem Schwaben


----------



## Puky Pitt (3. November 2008)

i henn lieaba mauldasche 

also meine wichtigkeit wäre generell auch dabei. aber ich mache es mal dateumabhängig. ich denke doch ma das es ein sonntag werden wird oder?
also da hab ich halt meist nix zu tun;-) also bis jetzt sind vier sonntage in folge einplanbar ab dem 9.11. - 30.11.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. November 2008)

Bei mir leider erst ab 16.11,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoyojas (3. November 2008)

ha ha wir sind bestimmt auch dabei die rinne ist immer eine kleine spaß strecke mann muss sich nur über das datum einigen.....


----------



## atomica (3. November 2008)

wie wärs mit dem 23.11.?


----------



## Puky Pitt (3. November 2008)

woll wir mal die vier dates in augenschein nehmen und schaun an welcehm sonntag die meisten können? vllt kann man ja auch gunter und sein kleinen informieren...
und bernd kann bilder machen


----------



## yoyojas (3. November 2008)

winterberg hat nicht geklappt wir sind gestern auf der kalmit gefahren


----------



## yoyojas (3. November 2008)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> woll wir mal die vier dates in augenschein nehmen und schaun an welcehm sonntag die meisten können? vllt kann man ja auch gunter und sein kleinen informieren...
> und bernd kann bilder machen


----------



## Osama (3. November 2008)

Hier, Puky! Wenn Du streit suchst nä.........

Ja also Foto's könnt ich evtl. schon machen wenn ich nicht wieder selber fahn kann

Aber irgendwann zieh isch um nach HD, das dürfte dann so gegen ende Nov. sein.
Also wenn euch da langweilig sein sollte, einfach 'ne PN


----------



## Puky Pitt (3. November 2008)

Osama schrieb:


> Hier, Puky! Wenn Du streit suchst nä.......



siehe meine signatur gelle


----------



## Ope (3. November 2008)

Halten wir mal den 23.11.08 fest, sollte das Wetter dann übelst mistig sein gehen wir eben gleich essen. Wie wärs mit Chinesisch oder Thai, wer wär' dabei??? (Hui das reimt sich ja)
Müsste man dort nur was ausfindig machen ....

Gruß Ope


----------



## Puky Pitt (3. November 2008)

wie wär es denn hiermit ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (3. November 2008)

:kotz:  schaut lustig aber nicht appetitlich aus ..... . Macht aber bestimmt satt !!!


----------



## Puky Pitt (3. November 2008)

im magen kommt alles zam! man könnte schlußendlich noch alles in nen döner klatschen. dann wärs glaub ich perfekt. Ab zum perversem Dinner


----------



## yoyojas (3. November 2008)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> wie wär es denn hiermit ????



so etwas ähnliches haben wir in les gets gegessen.


----------



## Puky Pitt (3. November 2008)

geil hähnchen friti


----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. November 2008)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> wie wär es denn hiermit ????


Und das Reicht Dir Puky,ne oder?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. November 2008)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> geil hähnchen friti


Ha ha,nix Hendel,is a kleins Schweinderl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puky Pitt (3. November 2008)

beim genauem betrachten. es könnte auch ne ratte sein

ok aber mal zum termin! 23.11 hat ope vorgeschlagen.
was sagen die anderen?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. November 2008)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> beim genauem betrachten. es könnte auch ne ratte sein
> 
> ok aber mal zum termin! 23.11 hat ope vorgeschlagen.
> was sagen die anderen?


 Mein Finger ist oben


----------



## Osama (4. November 2008)

So. Nach dem crash in B-felden habe ich eben mal meine Gabel überprüft und mußte mit überaus großem bedauern feststellen das die Ausfallenden nicht mehr fluchten.
Hab die Steckachse kaum rausbekommen!
Die ganze Gabel ist verzogen, grad mal 3 oder 4 Monate alt

Ich könnt

und:kotz::kotz::kotz:

Na ja, schaunmer mal was die neue Saison an neuem bringt.
In stiller trauer 
                      der Bernd


----------



## Deleted 130247 (4. November 2008)

Osama schrieb:


> So. Nach dem crash in B-felden habe ich eben mal meine Gabel überprüft und mußte mit überaus großem bedauern feststellen das die Ausfallenden nicht mehr fluchten.
> Hab die Steckachse kaum rausbekommen!
> Die ganze Gabel ist verzogen, grad mal 3 oder 4 Monate alt
> 
> ...


Ei ei ei,hört sich nicht gut an Bernd.´Mal überlegt die Gabel einzuschicken,ob sie noch reparabel ist ?


----------



## Osama (4. November 2008)

Ja, doch das ist in meinen Augen ein 'Wirtschaftlicher-Totalschaden'
ich hab die Gabel zu 'nem super Preis geschoßen.
Deswegen.


----------



## Puky Pitt (4. November 2008)

bitter! aber lieber en totalschaden an der gabel als an dir !!!!!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (4. November 2008)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> wie wär es denn hiermit ????


Hallo Puky,also ich wollte ´mal Deine "Ofencreation" nachbacken.Vor den Hamburgern,sind das Frikadellen oder Kartoffeln? Ich kann es nicht Erkennen.


----------



## Puky Pitt (4. November 2008)

ich weiß es auch nicht da das bild hier aus der Foren Gallerie ist ;-) sind aber eher kartoffeln oder es könnten auch nuggents sein


----------



## Osama (4. November 2008)

Evtl. sind es aber auch kleine Chichen Wings.


----------



## Ope (4. November 2008)

Osama schrieb:


> So. Nach dem crash in B-felden habe ich eben mal meine Gabel überprüft und mußte mit überaus großem bedauern feststellen das die Ausfallenden nicht mehr fluchten.
> Hab die Steckachse kaum rausbekommen!
> Die ganze Gabel ist verzogen, grad mal 3 oder 4 Monate alt
> 
> ...



Lieber Bernd,
ich fühle und trauer mit dir. Hilfts dir wenn ich mitweine ?

In tiefer Trauer mein Beileid aussprechend,

der Ope


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osama (4. November 2008)

Danke Thorsten,
ich wollte ja zuerst 'nen fred mit einer Kondolenzliste starten. 
Habe mir dann aber gedacht dies wäre zuviel des guten.


----------



## Ope (6. November 2008)

Also, bis jetzt zum Revival Treffen (23.11.08) in DA an der Rinne haben sich angemeldet;
Puky, Schildkroete58, Atomika, meiner Wenigkeit, Osama (evtl. zum Pics machen und essen fassen   ) und Basscommander.
Wer ist noch dabei????

Gruß Ope


----------



## Deleted 130247 (6. November 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> Also, bis jetzt zum Revival Treffen (23.11.08) in DA an der Rinne haben sich angemeldet;
> Puky, Schildkroete58, Atomika, meiner Wenigkeit, Osama (evtl. zum Pics machen und essen fassen  ) und Basscommander.
> Wer ist noch dabei????
> 
> Gruß Ope


Aguirre,der Zorn wird Euer sein und hinabstoßen werdet Ihr mich.


----------



## Ope (6. November 2008)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Aguirre,der Zorn wird Euer sein und hinabstoßen werdet Ihr mich.



HIER NICHT !!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (6. November 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> HIER NICHT !!!!!!!!


 Is ja gut,ich dachte bloß,ob ich nicht ein bischen....


----------



## Ope (6. November 2008)

NEIN ....!!! Kein bischen !!!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (6. November 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> NEIN ....!!! Kein bischen !!!


 Pffft!


----------



## Ope (6. November 2008)

Für abnormale Kommunikation bitte KTWR benutzen, DANKE


----------



## Deleted 130247 (6. November 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> Für abnormale Kommunikation bitte KTWR benutzen, DANKE


Da tust Du Denen und mir als gelegentlichen "Mitspieler" aber sehr weh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puky Pitt (6. November 2008)

_was da denn los? _(Zitat: stefan Raab)


----------



## Basscommander (7. November 2008)

Äh... ich hab mich wofür angemeldet???
Wusste ich noch gar nichts von...


----------



## Ope (7. November 2008)

Zum fahren .... Rinne Darmstadt  .....
Erzähl jetzt nicht das es dich nicht juckt ... 

Gruß Ope


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. November 2008)

Basscommander schrieb:


> Äh... ich hab mich wofür angemeldet???
> Wusste ich noch gar nichts von...


Tue nicht so,ich habe es auch gehört daß Du kommst.


----------



## yoyojas (7. November 2008)

es juckt und juckt und juckt.....:daumen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. November 2008)

yoyojas schrieb:


> es juckt und juckt und juckt.....:daumen


 Ja was,es ist doch noch dunkel.Dann tut eben was dagegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoyojas (7. November 2008)

Ope schrieb:


> Zum fahren .... Rinne Darmstadt  .....
> Erzähl jetzt nicht das es dich nicht juckt ...
> 
> Gruß Ope



nein es juckt...
auf die burg


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. November 2008)

yoyojas schrieb:


> nein es juckt...
> auf die burg


Ja,ja,zweideutigkeit ist auch eindeutig.


----------



## Osama (7. November 2008)

Wenn's juckt kannte mein Opa da 'nen alten Trick........
waschen.


----------



## Ope (7. November 2008)

Fein, dann wären wir sicher;

Puky, Schildkroete58, atomica, yoyojas, Ope, mtomac204de

WER NOCH???

Gruß Ope


----------



## Osama (7. November 2008)

Halt, nein. Ich kann nicht, muß Koffer packen.


----------



## Ope (7. November 2008)

Grrrrrr... jetzt muss ich wieder ALLES  umschreiben .... 

Oder kurz; Osama ist raus ......

Demnach hats mit der Wohnung geklappt  ..... oder?

Gruß Ope


----------



## Osama (7. November 2008)

Bis jetze noch nischt zu 100%.
Aber bis zum 23. auf jeden.


----------



## yoyojas (8. November 2008)

was wie wer jetzt wo  kommt geht ja nein doch neeeee...
oder doch ja ???? 
ok jetzt habe ich`s danke


----------



## Ope (8. November 2008)

Was geht jetzt am Wochenende??? Ich überlege Külsheim oder Rinne oder Boppard ........

Weil ..... ich MUSS shreddern gehen ..... !!!

Gruß Ope


----------



## _benne_ (8. November 2008)

hi! würde ja gerne Thorsten ich kann aber leider nicht  meine Kurbel ist noch nicht fertig. aber nächstes wochenende wen das wetter mit spielt wird *geshreddert*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (8. November 2008)

_benne_ schrieb:


> hi! würde ja gerne Thorsten ich kann aber leider nicht  meine Kurbel ist noch nicht fertig. aber nächstes wochenende wen das wetter mit spielt wird *geshreddert*



Ich habe eine Ersatzkurbel inkl. passendem Innenlager da ........


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. November 2008)

Ich kann nicht,fühle mich etwas zusammengepreßt!


----------



## _benne_ (8. November 2008)

wie wäre es den mit kühlsheim morgen? könnte dan ohne große gefahr meine neuen klick pedalen ausprobieren.


----------



## Puky Pitt (8. November 2008)

baut mal jmd ne ubahn von niederstetten nach külsheim?????


----------



## Ope (8. November 2008)

Kühlsheim steht .... 

Gruß Ope


----------



## Ope (8. November 2008)

Also, Sonntag (09.11.08) um 11.00 Uhr an der Strecke Külsheim. Wer kann, bringt Holz und Werkzeug mit.
Siehe auch "Freeride und DH Locations rund um TBB" Fred im gleichen Unterforum. Bilder zur Location in meiner Galerie unter "Hometrack"

Happy Trails !!!

Gruß Ope


----------



## Ope (8. November 2008)

gelöscht weil falsch .....


----------



## yoyojas (11. November 2008)

guten morgen....aufstehen


----------



## Ope (11. November 2008)

Jasmin, kannst du nicht mal reinschauen wenn andere auch da sind ,
um diese Zeit schlafen normale Menschen 
Gruß auch an den Patchwork-Rest .... 

Ope


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoyojas (11. November 2008)

Ha ha ha und was ist jetzt gar keiner da und übrigens das war Matthias der ist der Frühaufsteher ich lag da noch schön in meinem Bett ist mir eh viel zu früh da liege ich noch in Coma.
Leider müssen wir am 23.11. die Rinne absagen habe da ein bisschen aua am Kreuz und werde am 20. OP mäßig unters Messer gelegt.
Aber der Winter ist ja noch lange und ich denke das ich ganz ganz schnell wieder fit bin 

Gruß Jasmin und Matthias


----------



## Puky Pitt (12. November 2008)

unters messer legen is ja nie so dolle ! da wünchen wir mal viel erfolg und schnelle genesung!

Jetzt mal, wer geht denn nun überhaupt mit in die Rinne????
gemeldet sind!
*- Ope
- Puky
- Anna
- Pattrick
- Benne *


----------



## Ope (12. November 2008)

Wenn wir kommendes We fahren sind Anna, Pattrick und Benne auch dabei ... 
Natürlich können wir auch beide Wochenenden hin 

de Ope


----------



## Knorze (12. November 2008)

hi, also ich wäre am 23.11 auch in da dabei. komme gerade frisch aus finale und bin deshalb werry hott. 
ps ich versuch den bernd doch noch zum fotos machen heimlich mitzunehmen (ihr müsst ihm ja nix davon erzählen)
gruss marco


----------



## Ope (12. November 2008)

Hey Marco 

so eine Sauerei ...... aus Finale ....... 
Du hasts halt schön 

Ja, wäre cool wenn du dabei bist und Bernd natürlich auch 
Wir wollen u.U auch schon dieses WE hin 
Schreiben es dann hier, oder im selben Unterforum im "Freeride Locations rund um TBB" Fred ... da verabreden wir uns ebenfalls.
die meisten kennst du ja 

Gruß Ope


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. November 2008)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> unters messer legen is ja nie so dolle ! da wünchen wir mal viel erfolg und schnelle genesung!
> 
> Jetzt mal, wer geht denn nun überhaupt mit in die Rinne????
> gemeldet sind!
> ...


 Schaut ab und an ´mal in den "Rinnen" Thread,ist Heute ´n Artikel drin.Eventuell Abriss,die "P....ei ist auch am rumfahren !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puky Pitt (13. November 2008)

die ppolizei? cool! so wie bei Pacific Blue für die die es noch kennen^^


----------



## Ope (13. November 2008)

So, wie jeder im entsprechenden Fred lesen konnte ist die "Rinne" als Location für das "Beerfelden Revival Treffen" nicht mehr geeignet. Baumfällarbeiten und verstärkte Polizeikontrollen .... 
Ich für meinen Teil werde wohl am kleinen Race in Osternohe (bei Nürnberg) teilnehmen gibts auch einen Fred auf der DDD Seite.
Was haltet ihr davon, und wer wäre dabei?

Gruß vom Ope


----------



## Puky Pitt (13. November 2008)

ich


----------



## Ope (13. November 2008)

Supi !!! 
Also schon zwei ......


----------



## yoyojas (23. November 2008)

Keiner mehr da  ???


----------



## Ope (23. November 2008)

Klar sind wir da Matthias, nur nicht um 6.00 Uhr morgens am Sonntag ...... 

Gruß Ope


----------



## Puky Pitt (23. November 2008)

allerdings. obwohl ich glaub um 6 war ich noch wach......ich geh jetzt erst ma glühwein schütten  ope ich morgen frei!!


----------



## yoyojas (24. November 2008)

ich stehe doch immer morgens in der früh um fünf uhr auf
da habe ich doch mehr vom tag tja im alter ist die zeit halt kostbar....


----------



## yoyojas (7. Dezember 2008)

Guten morgen !!!!!


----------



## Puky Pitt (7. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (7. Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Osama (8. Dezember 2008)

Guten Tag


----------



## Puky Pitt (8. Dezember 2008)

Guten Abend


----------



## Ope (8. Dezember 2008)

Selbaaaaa N'Abend


----------



## rgk7 (8. Dezember 2008)

da sag ich nur gute nacht!


----------



## ringle79 (15. Dezember 2008)

Wie sieht es eigentlich aktuell mit der Benutzung des Parks bzw. Streckenverhältnissen aus?


----------



## Ope (15. Dezember 2008)

Park ist geschlossen siehe Web-Site ....
Dort findest du auch alle wichtigen Infos (Anfahrt, Öffnungszeiten etc.)

Gruß Ope


----------



## Ope (19. Dezember 2008)

Für die Leute aus der Nähe; am Sonntag (21.12.08) wollen wir in Külsheim fahren. Wer mit will einfach per PN melden.

Gruß Ope


----------



## Puky Pitt (19. Dezember 2008)

bei mir darf man sich natürlich auch melden.
kann eventl auch welche mitnehmen. 
Niederstetten - Weikersheim - Bad Mergentheim - Lauda - TBB
kommt aber im großen und ganzen darauf welchen fahrbaren motorisierten untersatz ich bekommen^^ also ebenfalls wer bock hat mir PM. 

Gruß Puky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puky Pitt (24. Dezember 2008)

FROHE WEIHNACHTEN UND NEN GUTEN RUTSCH IN 2009
WIR SEHN UNS AUFM TRAIL oder bei Downhill Domination gell Ope^^​
GRUß PUKY​


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. Dezember 2008)

Ahhh,hier auch,jetzt werde ich blind!


----------



## yoyojas (28. Dezember 2008)

kann der winter nicht endlich vorbei sein
wir wollen den SOMMER


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. Dezember 2008)

yoyojas schrieb:


> kann der winter nicht endlich vorbei sein
> wir wollen den SOMMER


Wo war bei uns denn bzw. ist den Winter.Ich habe noch nichts bemerkt.


----------



## Khakiflame (29. Dezember 2008)

moin mädelz 

sagt mal , habt ihr auch schon gehört das nächstes jahr in b-felden der skilift für biker am start sein soll???  man hörte da was munkeln...

einen schönen scheiss kalten tag wünsche ich euch


----------



## KonaMooseman (29. Dezember 2008)

Khakiflame schrieb:


> moin mädelz
> 
> sagt mal , habt ihr auch schon gehört das nächstes jahr in b-felden der skilift für biker am start sein soll???  man hörte da was munkeln...
> 
> einen schönen scheiss kalten tag wünsche ich euch



Hast recht.
Ist sogar schon ziemlich sicher, dass nächste Saison der Lift in Betrieb sein wird.
Werd jetzt mal in Beerfelden hochkurbeln und paar mal runterfahren 

Wünsch euch auch nen schönen (kalten) Tag!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (29. Dezember 2008)

Das wäre natürlich sehr lässig wenn der Lift tatsächlich in Betrieb sein sollte.


----------



## Ope (29. Dezember 2008)

Lift geht klar ......


----------



## guru39 (29. Dezember 2008)

sicher?


----------



## Ope (29. Dezember 2008)

Ja, wenn ich Gunther richtig verstanden habe ......


----------



## Deleted 130247 (29. Dezember 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> sicher?


----------



## Ope (29. Dezember 2008)

Konamooseman wird schon wissen was er da sagt .....
Bei der Orga des Race war er ja auch beteiligt .....


----------



## KonaMooseman (29. Dezember 2008)

Hab heute mittag grad mit dem neuen Betreiber des Lifts gesprochen.
Ist nur noch zu klären was mit dem kurzen Stück zwischen Skilift-ende
und dem Anfang der Strecken passiert...


----------



## jatschek (29. Dezember 2008)

Wie hoch fährt denn der Lift dann? Ich kenn es bisher nur mit dem Busshuttle. Und das fährt einen ja direkt bis zum Start der verschiedenen Abfahrten. 

Muss man vom Ende des Lifts noch nen Stück Berghoch oder nur nen bissel in der Ebene in Wald rein fahren?


----------



## KonaMooseman (29. Dezember 2008)

Das Problem ist, man muss noch hoch fahren.
Werden so ca 200m sein, denke ich.

Steht aber noch nicht fest was mit dem kurzen Stück
dann noch passiert.


----------



## Puky Pitt (29. Dezember 2008)

ne rolltreppe^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich hoffe das der Viktor seinen Arbeitsplatz nicht verliert


----------



## Puky Pitt (31. Dezember 2008)

der wird liftmeister^^


----------



## yoyojas (31. Dezember 2008)

aber aufpassen in der kurve


----------



## Ope (1. Januar 2009)

Also Leutz, der 4.01.09 steht fest nur die Uhrzeit nicht ... Vorschläge?

Gruß Ope


----------



## Puky Pitt (1. Januar 2009)

schon ab 10ne? 
und abends noch gemeinsam wo essen gehn?


----------



## Ope (1. Januar 2009)

Das hört sich gut an ...  essen generell !!!!


----------



## yoyojas (1. Januar 2009)

hmmm essen


----------



## yoyojas (2. Januar 2009)

noch zwei mal schlafen


----------



## Ope (3. Januar 2009)

juhuuuu!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoyojas (3. Januar 2009)

noch 27 stunden


----------



## Ope (3. Januar 2009)

Ich freu' mich mehr als ihr alle  ......


----------



## yoyojas (3. Januar 2009)

nein ich freu mich mehr


----------



## _anna (3. Januar 2009)

und ich freu mich garnicht 

wir können morgen nicht, Patrick ist krank.
Euch aber super viel Spaß und rockt die 
Trails 

Puky, das Shirt gibts dann das nächste Mal.


----------



## Ope (3. Januar 2009)

@_anna;
Ihr armen .... Mein Mitleid und Mitgefühl ist euch gewiss, wirklich superduperschade ....


Gute Besserung !!!!!


----------



## Puky Pitt (3. Januar 2009)

du willst nur mein tshirt nicht mehr hergeben^^

nee spaß, em patrick ne gute besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _anna (3. Januar 2009)

es ist halt so schön Gelb 

Ich hoffe auf ein baldiges Wiederholen des Treffens.
Ich werd dann morgen mal die BMX-Bahn bei uns
unsicher machen gehen. 

Genesungswünsche sind ausgerichtet, er dankt 

Habt Spaß


----------



## Deleted 130247 (4. Januar 2009)

Ich komme dann auch , mit Roller,Die Sau ist schon zerlegt.´Mal sehen ob ich morgen wieder der erste bin.


----------



## Ope (4. Januar 2009)

wir sind 10 Uhr da (spätestens halb elf) 
@ Gerd


----------



## yoyojas (4. Januar 2009)

von uns auch gute besserrung
wir sind auch so um zehn uhr da


----------



## Deleted 130247 (4. Januar 2009)

War wieder einmal ein schöner Sonntag.Danke an alle Beteiligten,benne,ope,puky pitt,yoyojas !


----------



## yoyojas (4. Januar 2009)

wir können uns nur anschließen
haben es auch mal nötig gehabt,wahren ja schon total auf entzug
müßen es so schnell wie möglich wiederholen


----------



## Ope (4. Januar 2009)

War einfach unbeschreiblich ....
Entspannt, lustig, adrenalingeladen .... hat einfach alles gepasst

 (4 von 4 erreichbaren Daumen)

... wird jetzt nur noch Zeit das es wärmer wird  (gefälligst)

Einen dicken Gruß an alle die dabei waren und alle die leider nicht konnten!!!

de Ope


----------



## Puky Pitt (5. Januar 2009)

yes! gestern war wieder super!!!

hier mal n´paar bilder. weitere in meiner gallerie


----------



## Puky Pitt (5. Januar 2009)

yes! gestern war wieder super!!!

hier mal n´paar bilder. weitere in meiner gallerie


----------



## yoyojas (5. Januar 2009)

es ist gut kalt gewesen aber hat richtig spaß gemacht  daraufwir einen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (5. Januar 2009)

Danke an Alle für die schönen Bilder,vor allem an Jasmin,Sylvia und Puky !!War wieder einmal ein super Tag . Ich freue mich schon auf das restliche Jahr.


----------



## _benne_ (5. Januar 2009)

dem kann ich mich nur anschließen  war echt super auch wen es kalt war. gruß benne


----------



## Puky Pitt (5. Januar 2009)

warum zeigt es mir in meinem abonierten freds nicht an das es neue beiträge gibt. hat jmd mein account??? bin verwirrt. aber auf jeden fall müss ma wieder baldmöglichst fahrn gehn, egal wo. aber erst ma muss ich meine sachen waschen. die sind mittlerweile echt ne zumutung....


----------



## Ope (6. Januar 2009)

Also Leute, 
Dieses hier wird es ...
Änderungen; Syntace Teile werden vom Big Hit übernommen und die Gabel auf WC umgebaut, eventuell kommt hinten noch der DHX Air rein. Kurbeln werden auf XT getauscht und Chris King kommt ebenfalls rein.
Kefü wird die MRP G2 ....
Morgen mache ich es klar .... die getauschten Teile kommen dann ans Big Hit ...


----------



## yoyojas (7. Januar 2009)




----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Januar 2009)

@ Ope   -    Na dann viel Spaß beim bauen und später bei der ersten Probefahrt !


----------



## Ope (7. Januar 2009)

Hat sich seit gestern erstmal erübrigt .................. Bandscheibenvorfall L 3 S1 .....



Aufbauen ja, fahren nein ......


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Januar 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Hat sich seit gestern erstmal erübrigt .................. Bandscheibenvorfall L 3 S1 .....
> 
> 
> 
> Aufbauen ja, fahren nein ......


Willkommen im Club   Viele Grüße an Euch.


----------



## yoyojas (19. Januar 2009)

ich sage mal hallooooooooo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (19. Januar 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> ich sage mal hallooooooooo


 Ja dann, auch von mir hallooo !


----------



## Ope (19. Januar 2009)

Bin auch noch da ....   winkz ...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (23. Januar 2009)

Guten Morgen !


----------



## yoyojas (23. Januar 2009)

von uns auch einen guten morgen


----------



## Ope (23. Januar 2009)

Mahlzeit  !!!


----------



## Giuliano.B (23. Januar 2009)

Verkrüppelei gehört abgeschafft. Hab anscheind psychich bedinkte Muskelprobleme am Hals und dadurch chronische Halsschmerzen seit Oktober. Entzündet ist aber so gut wie nix. Ich fang jetzt wieder an zu traineren. Wenn ich mich ablenke wirds hoffentlich besser. Von 0 jetzt zum Frammersbachmarathon trainieren wird auch krass.

Wenn mein neues Switch fertig ist werde ich wohl auch mal in Beerfelden auftauchen. Ist ja auch bei mir in der Ecke. Bin sehr gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (23. Januar 2009)

Bis dahin gute Besserung und man sieht sich !


----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. Januar 2009)

Guten Morgen.


----------



## Ope (25. Januar 2009)

mhhh Frühstück???


----------



## yoyojas (25. Januar 2009)

kaffee...........


----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. Januar 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> kaffee...........


 warme Brötchen, 5min.30sec. Eier, gute Hiero Marmelade , Fuet ,und danach,als Abschluß sozusagen....noch etwas Allioli von gestern Abend !


----------



## Osama (25. Januar 2009)

'N guude - habe am Freitag - neue Gabel - und Steuersatz eingebaut - mein Rad - und ich - sind wieder - zu allen - Schandtaten - bereit !!!!!


----------



## Ope (25. Januar 2009)

Jawoll !!! So muss das sein .... ab nächster Woche bin ich auch einsatzbereit 
Hätte sogar ein Ersatzrad falls einer seinen Bock noch nicht fertig hat


----------



## Puky Pitt (25. Januar 2009)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Verkrüppelei gehört abgeschafft.



seh ich genauso! 6 wochen pause! bänderriss, alle ab...:kotz:


----------



## Brickowski (25. Januar 2009)

schönen guden tach, Wenn mal jemand durch Walldürn fährt und mich mitnehmen würde, wär ich auch mal am start...aber nich über mein bike lachen, is grad nix anderes drin, als armer Zivi :-D
Aber mit 110mm FW kommt man doch da bestimmt auch runter,oder? Sobald ich aus dem Staatsdiesnt entlassen bin, und ich wieder mehr Geld verdiene als ein halber Hartz4-Empfänger, wirds wohl ein neues Gefährt geben,bis dahin eben fahren was man hat


----------



## yoyojas (25. Januar 2009)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> seh ich genauso! 6 wochen pause! bänderriss, alle ab...:kotz:



wie bänderriss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puky Pitt (25. Januar 2009)

@Brickowski: ich denke des sollte kein problem sein dich mal mit zu nehmen;-)
ja mit dem federweg kann man da schon runter kommen musst vllt manchen
streckenteil umfahren. das meiste ist aber fahrbar. noch ne frage, hardtail oder fully?


@yoyojas: ja bänderriss, leider. gestern nacht passiert als ich den schlüssel für unsren club holen wollt. bin an der bordsteinkante abgeknackt....man könnte sagen dumm gelaufen;-) jetzt is halt ma leider nix mit biken


----------



## yoyojas (25. Januar 2009)

das ist echt dumm gelaufenund von uns auf jeden fall gute erholung
aber du weist ja dabei sein ist alles
gruß: von uns zwei


----------



## Brickowski (25. Januar 2009)

na das klingt doch super hier!
isn fully, ein stevens fluent,also aufjedenfall eher CC lastig, lenker und vorbau sind nichmehr original,der Rest schon (wills als Tourenbike behalten,sobald ich eins für nur-bergab habe)
Bisher hats eigentlich alles mitgemacht, wobei das nich allzuviel war; kleinere Sprünge,nix großes...naja wir werden sehen


----------



## Puky Pitt (25. Januar 2009)

danke


----------



## Ope (25. Januar 2009)

Ohhhhh shit !!!!!
Gute Besserung Puky .... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ope (25. Januar 2009)

@ Brickowski ;

*Willkommen im Club !!!*

Ich habe ein zweites Bike im Keller, so ab und an ausleihen sollte kein Problem sein wenn es nach Beerfelden geht 

Gruß Ope


----------



## Puky Pitt (25. Januar 2009)

ope, bietest du jetzt meine bikes an?
nee spaß wir hätten einige bikes zum anbieten. ich hätte sogar noch nen 
älters sante cruz bullit mit dhx 5, 178mm federweg. bilder in meiner gallerie.
ja des mim fuß is halt echt unpassend...naja was will ma machen?


----------



## Ope (25. Januar 2009)

nee Puky, das Biggi ......
Deine Bikes rühr ich nicht an ................ das heisst .......... kommt auf den Preis an, lach'


----------



## _anna (25. Januar 2009)

oh man, armer puky. auch von mir 
gute besserung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoyojas (26. Januar 2009)

1.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (26. Januar 2009)

2.


----------



## Ope (26. Januar 2009)

*HAPPY* *BIRTHDAY* *!!!!!!!!!**!!!!!!!!!!!!**!!!!!!!!!!!**!!!!!!!!!!!!*


*Lieber Gerd*


----------



## Puky Pitt (26. Januar 2009)

na von mir natürlich auch alles alles gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Osama (26. Januar 2009)

Mensch Gerd altes Haus,

auch von mir (und Nina auch) alles Guude zum 'burtstag

@ pukipit: 'ne guude besserung.
              hört sich irgendwie nach Sprunggelenk an, da kannsu doch in
              2 Wochen wieder mit 'ner Aircast fahn ne ?!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (26. Januar 2009)

Bin gerührt von so viel Anteilnahme anläßlich meines Geburtstages,, Danke Euch Allen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brickowski (26. Januar 2009)

auch erstmal von mir an den ,noch, unbekannten Herrn alles Gute :-D vielleicht lernt man sich ja mal kennen die nöchsten Wochen,Monate..!

Ja, echt feine Sache,danke Jungs...!! Würd halt erstmal mit meinem Hobel hobeln, bevor ich da was von euch ausleih, ich denk, dass ich mit meinem eigenen Material etwas entspannter bin...man will ja nix kaputt machen,oder dreckig ;-)
Also wie gesagt, sobald mal einer aufm Weg zum Heizen (wo auch immer,mir eigentlich wurschd) durch Walldürn fährt und noch nen Platz für mich und das Stevens hat, MELDEN!
Spritbeteiligung und so is natürlich Ehrensache, und ich bring auch n paar Biers mit,für danach


----------



## yoyojas (26. Januar 2009)

NUR FÜR DICH GERD
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=UeypOvsY91Q


----------



## underdog01 (26. Januar 2009)

Bin hier gerade zufällig rein gestolpert, alles Gute zum Geburtstag auch von mir, unbekannter Weise!

Ich bin auch aus der Nähe und wollte mir den Park mal ansehen. Auf der Webseite ist gerade von Winterpause die Rede, trotzdem war wohl vor kurzem ne kleinere Truppe dort am Start, wenn ich den Fred richtig überflogen habe. (Nein ich habe mir die 519 Beiträge nicht alle aufmerksam durchgelesen.)

Wird in der Winterpause gelegentlich doch geöffnet oder wart Ihr da ohne Öffnungszeiten am Start?  Ist der noch so ein Tag geplant?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (26. Januar 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> NUR FÜR DICH GERD
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=UeypOvsY91Q


Vielen Dank Euch beiden


----------



## Deleted 130247 (26. Januar 2009)

@ Brickowski , Underdog 01, werden uns sicher in B-felden sehen ! Ihr müßt nur nach dem Großvater ausschau halten,


----------



## yoyojas (26. Januar 2009)




----------



## Ope (26. Januar 2009)

N'Abend Leute,
bin in nächster Zeit wohl etwas seltener online,
mein Rechner hat das Zeitliche gesegnet ........
IMMER DANN WENN MAN ES AM WENIGSTEN GEBRAUCHEN KANN !!!!!!
So ein *MIST* !!!!


----------



## Brickowski (26. Januar 2009)

wir können ja tauschen, dein bike gegen meinen rechner :-D


----------



## Ope (26. Januar 2009)

langt ned ..........    :


----------



## Brickowski (26. Januar 2009)

macht nix,legst dein ersatzrad noch mit dazu,dann langts schon ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puky Pitt (26. Januar 2009)

@osama: laut arzt 6 wochen. dann erst wieder volle beanspruchbarkeit. aircast hab ich dran soll ich auch die nächsten 4 wochen tragen min 23 std am tag ;-) ein glück musst ich mir keine kaufen hat ja noch eine vom letzten mal (bänderzerrung) aber mal schaun was so geht mim radln^^

@underdog01: wir waren einfach so in beerfelden. und waren nicht die einzigsten. hier BILDER war super schön kalt und der boden war derbe hart. war echt super. nur das ganze essen der feiertage ging etwas gegen die kondition


----------



## underdog01 (27. Januar 2009)

@Puky Pitt:

Sehe ich es also richtig, dass man da auch außerhalb der Öffnungszeiten mal ne Runde drehen kann ohne dass es irgendwie Ärger gibt?


----------



## Ope (27. Januar 2009)

Ich denke es kommt darauf an wer dort fährt, wir gehören halt schon irgendwie zum Inventar. Als Neuling besser nicht.
Da würde ich mich eher einer ausfahrt anschliessen ....


----------



## Osama (27. Januar 2009)

Ciao Ope, 
waaan ist da mal wieder sone Ausfahrt in planung???

Wir (mein Rad unich) sind nämlich heiß

Und ich würde gerne wieder zum Inventar gehören


----------



## _benne_ (27. Januar 2009)

gerd du altes haus wünsch dir natürlich auch alles alles gute zum Geburtstag. bin zur zeit leider etwas im klausur stresse aber am donnerstag fertig  wie sieht es eigentlich aus mal wieder eine runde rocken? bei mir kribbelt es schon wieder na gerd wie wärs?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (27. Januar 2009)

Osama schrieb:


> Ciao Ope,
> waaan ist da mal wieder sone Ausfahrt in planung???
> 
> Wir (mein Rad unich) sind nämlich heiß
> ...


     Osama,Du wirst immer zum Inventar gehören


----------



## Deleted 130247 (27. Januar 2009)

_benne_ schrieb:


> gerd du altes haus wünsch dir natürlich auch alles alles gute zum Geburtstag. bin zur zeit leider etwas im klausur stresse aber am donnerstag fertig  wie sieht es eigentlich aus mal wieder eine runde rocken? bei mir kribbelt es schon wieder na gerd wie wärs?


 Hahaha, kribbeln ist gut. Ich denke wir können uns hier abstimmen.Warte `mal kurz, " hallo B-felden Meute, wie sieht es aus, wann steigt das nächste Treffen mit Bikes ?"  So benne , ich denke die Antwort der Meute wird nicht lange auf sich warten lassen. Danke für Deine Grüße und Dir wünsche ich viel "Wissen " für die Klausuren


----------



## Ope (27. Januar 2009)

Am liebsten sofort .....


----------



## Puky Pitt (27. Januar 2009)

ich wär wenns klappt auch dabei. dann halt zum fotos machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoyojas (27. Januar 2009)

wir auchwann wann wann wann ist es den endlich soweit ?????????????????????


----------



## Ope (28. Januar 2009)

Mal sehen wie das Wetter am Wochenende wird .................


----------



## yoyojas (28. Januar 2009)

an dem wochenende können wir nicht


----------



## Osama (28. Januar 2009)

Dieses WE ist bei mir auch schlecht.
Aber wie wärs den am 07./08. Feb???


----------



## Puky Pitt (28. Januar 2009)

am WE bin ich auch net da, 70. meines opas. wobei des net auschlaggebend sein muss ob ihr fahren geht oder net.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. Januar 2009)

Osama schrieb:


> Dieses WE ist bei mir auch schlecht.
> Aber wie wärs den am 07./08. Feb???


 Würde mir auch passen, zumal ich Dich schon ewig nicht mehr gesehen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. Januar 2009)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> am WE bin ich auch net da, 70. meines opas. wobei des net auschlaggebend sein muss ob ihr fahren geht oder net.


   Eh Puky, ohne Dich, das geht überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. Januar 2009)

Brickowski schrieb:


> macht nix,legst dein ersatzrad noch mit dazu,dann langts schon ;-)


   !


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. Januar 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> an dem wochenende können wir nicht


 Ich ebenfalls nicht, ich habe Notdienst über`s WE.


----------



## yoyojas (28. Januar 2009)

Also 8.Feb passt bei uns da wären wir dabei


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. Januar 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Also 8.Feb passt bei uns da wären wir dabei


      Jepp,   ,


----------



## Puky Pitt (28. Januar 2009)

da wär bei mir auch noch frei. 
ich mache jetzt hier mal den aufruf ok?

*Bikepark Beerfelden*​*wär ist am Wochenende des 7/8 Feb. dabei?​*Ich denke mal es wird Sonntags.

yoyojas
schildkröte
osama
ope
(ich)​


----------



## Ope (28. Januar 2009)

Mal sehen wie es passt, denkwe aber schon .......
Werde ich diese WE mal Külsheim checken .....


----------



## Puky Pitt (28. Januar 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Werde ich diese WE mal Külsheim checken .....



soll das ne frage sein? ^^ 

mal schaun bis wann ich wieder auto fahrn kann darf.


----------



## Puky Pitt (28. Januar 2009)

_benne_ schrieb:


> bei mir kribbelt es schon wieder na gerd wie wärs?




jetzt hats wohl ausgegribbelt oder? hast dir auch den fuß zerstört? gute besserung


----------



## Ope (28. Januar 2009)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> jetzt hats wohl ausgegribbelt oder? hast dir auch den fuß zerstört? gute besserung



Benni Ehrmann, Benni Ehrmann  ..... Puky ........ 
Ich hab' doch geschrieben "..... wieder "DER" Fuß .......

mann mann mann .....................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. Januar 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Benni Ehrmann, Benni Ehrmann ..... Puky ........
> Ich hab' doch geschrieben "..... wieder "DER" Fuß .......
> 
> mann mann mann .....................


   ??????????


----------



## Ope (28. Januar 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> ??????????



in einer PN an Puky Pitt ...........


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. Januar 2009)

Trotzdem......


----------



## _benne_ (28. Januar 2009)

@puky es kribbelt immer noch muß aber zur zeit ziemlich viel lernen. schreiben morgen aber zum glück die letzte klausur. 

denk mal das ich am 7 auch kann 

@ope wäre am wochenende dabei in kühlsheim wen das wetter past


----------



## Puky Pitt (28. Januar 2009)

was benhur spielt basketball??? kein wunder das er sich dabei verletzt....


----------



## Osama (29. Januar 2009)

Bitte, zurück zum Thema!

Also dann am 08.02.2009 in B-felden.
Ich tät mal sagen, da die Tage nun auch wieder etwas länger werden,
so zwischen 1200 bis 1300 vor Ort.



CU alle


bis dann ein mal


freue mich 


besonders auf...........euch alle


----------



## Deleted 130247 (29. Januar 2009)

Bei mir um 1000


----------



## yoyojas (29. Januar 2009)

Also bei uns auch 1000 jipieeeeee


----------



## Sird77 (29. Januar 2009)

Hallo Mädels....

ist´s fahrbar?..war lange nicht mehr oben...

denke ein paar leute aus dem Enduro-Fred...würden sich am WE auch für B. interessieren...

Wie schaut´s ? habt ihr sowas wie ein Shuttle an dem wir uns beteiligen können, oder fahrt ihr hoch^^

Evtll. können wir da was orgen, falls bei euch kein Platz/kein/shuttle ist...

greetz Sir D.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puky Pitt (29. Januar 2009)

also wir haben auch schon selber geshuttelt ansonsten wird hochgeschoben;-)
fahrbar? na klar;-)


----------



## Ope (29. Januar 2009)

1000 ..... da bin .............................
Wenn Finger wieder geht .... ähemmmm ....
Hab' mir heute den Ringfinger rechts, direkt neben dem Fingernagel auf 5cm längs augeschnitten (quasi gespalten). Schön am Knochen entlang mit einem Cuttermesser ....


----------



## mau_li (29. Januar 2009)

Also sollte mein Demo dieses we fertig werden würde ich auch mitfahrn

liebe grüße der Dreckfresser


----------



## Puky Pitt (29. Januar 2009)

ope warum machst du deinen finger kaputt. das ihr euch immer alle verletzen müsst...passt doch mal bissle besser auch euch auf


----------



## Ope (29. Januar 2009)

war Absicht .....
will doch *nur* mit *euch* fahren .........


----------



## Puky Pitt (29. Januar 2009)

und deswegen schneidest du dich mit nem cuttermesser? ich fühle mich geehrt und die anderen bestimmt auch;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (29. Januar 2009)

Ja, war nur aus'm Gruppengengedanken heraus .............


----------



## yoyojas (29. Januar 2009)

Oh Mann typisch,   mal sehen was noch so alles passiert, ist noch über ne Woche zeit zum B.felden treff, mal sehen wer sich noch halb Umbringt um mit zu fahren  na dann lass dich mal schön pflegen Ope und denke dran Messer, Gabel, Feuer, Licht ist für kleine M..... nichts


----------



## Ope (29. Januar 2009)

Memmen ???  ..... weil Downhiller wird mit *D* geschrieben ....
Werde wenns geht trotzdem am Sonntag fahren .....


----------



## yoyojas (29. Januar 2009)




----------



## yoyojas (29. Januar 2009)

Warum Downhillbikes besser sind als Frauen
-Downhillbikes's werden nicht schwanger.
-Du kannst dein Downhillbike den ganzen Monat fahren.
-Downhillbikes's haben keine Eltern.
-Downhillbikes's wimmern nicht, außer Du hast etwas wirklich Böses getan.
-Du kannst dein Downhillbike mit Freunden teilen.
-Downhillbikes's kümmert es nicht wieviele andere Downhillbikes's du vorher gefahren hast.
-Wenn du fährst kommst du und dein Downhillbike zur selben Zeit an.
-Downhillbikes's kümmert es nicht, wieviele Downhillbikes's du hast.
-Downhillbikes's kümmert es nicht, wenn du anderen Downhillbikes's nachschaust.
-Downhillbikes's kümmert es nicht, wenn du dir Downhillbikes-Magazine kaufst.
-Du wirst nie hören: "So was, du hast schon wieder ein Neues", außer du kaufst dir selber eins.
-Wenn dein Downhillbike platt ist, kannst du es aufpumpen.
-Wenn dir dein Downhillbike zu ausgeleiert ist, kannst du es wieder festziehen.
-Wenn dein Downhillbike anderer Meinung ist, muß du nicht mit ihm diskutieren.
-Du kannst ein schwarzes Downhillbike haben, und es zu deinen Eltern vorstellen.
-Du musst nicht auf den Typen eifersüchtig sein, der an deinem Downhillbike arbeitet.
-Sagst du etwas böses zu deinem Downhillbike, musst du dich nicht entschuldigen, bevor du es fahren darfst.
-Du kannst dein Downhillbike fahren so lange du willst, und es wird nicht wund.
-Du kannst aufhören zu fahren, sobald du willst, und es wird nicht enttäuscht sein.
-Deine Eltern bleiben nicht mit deinem alten Downhillbike in Kontakt, nachdem du es hast fallen lassen.
-Downhillbikes's bekommen keine Migräne.
-Downhillbikes's sind nicht beleidigt, wenn du ein schlechter Biker bist.
-Dein Downhillbike will abends nicht allein mit anderen Downhillbikes's zusammen sein.
-Downhillbikes's kümmert es nicht, wenn du zu spät kommst.
-Du musst nicht duschen, bevor Du mit deinem Downhillbike fährst.
-Wenn dein Downhillbike schlecht aussieht, kannst Du es lackieren lassen oder bessere Teile kaufen.
-Du musst nicht, bevor Du das erste Mal mit deinem Downhillbike fahren willst, es zum Essen ausführen, ins Kino gehen, und Ihre Mutter besuchen.
-Der einzige Schutz, den du tragen musst, wenn du mit deinem Downhillbike fährst, ist ein Helm.
-Wenn du in gemischten Abteilungen bist (M/W), kannst du erzählen, was für einen großartigen Ritt du beim letzten Mal hattest, ohne daß jemand sauer ist.


----------



## Ope (29. Januar 2009)

*Yeeeehaaaaaa ..... !!!!!*

P.S: ich kann mein Hobby mit mehreren Bikes teilen, keines wird Eifersüchtig ......
(im Moment ruhen 5 in meinem Keller  und kuscheln ....  )


----------



## Osama (30. Januar 2009)

Da ich ja jetze von HD komme mußich mal gucken ob ich so früh aus dem Bett falle.
Wenn ja, bin ich auch um 1000 vor Ort.


Ich glaube aber es wird eher 1100 werden.

Also dann, bis dahin.

Gehabt euch wohl.

P.S.: An alle Bewegungs-legasteniker,
guude Besserung


----------



## Puky Pitt (30. Januar 2009)

jop danke^^


----------



## Ope (31. Januar 2009)

Danke Bernd .....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (31. Januar 2009)

@ Bernd, Danke auch von mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (31. Januar 2009)

Nächstes WE sind bis jetzt dabei;
Bernd, Peter,Daniel, Gerd, Benne, Pattrick, Anna, Jasmin, Matthias und meine Wenigkeit wer noch ????


----------



## mau_li (1. Februar 2009)

OPE hättest auf Seite vorher gelesen hast du meinen Namen vergessen ODER


----------



## Ope (1. Februar 2009)

uuuups pardon ...... ich korrigiere es ....


----------



## yoyojas (1. Februar 2009)

von meiner seite bringe ich auch noch ein paar mit
und ich glaube das ich gleich einen hänger drann hängeweil es besser ist
guten morgen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. Februar 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> von meiner seite bringe ich auch noch ein paar mit
> und ich glaube das ich gleich einen hänger drann hängeweil es besser ist
> guten morgen


 , mit Anhänger ist die Meute gemeinsam oben.  Guten Morgen auch von mir


----------



## Brickowski (1. Februar 2009)

Wie gesagt, wäre auch dabei, falls jemand hier vorbei fährt und mich mitnimmt :-D


----------



## Ope (1. Februar 2009)

@ Brickowski ;

PN an mich ... zwecks mitnehmen ....


----------



## yoyojas (1. Februar 2009)

ich glaube ich muss den großen hänger mit bringen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. Februar 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> ich glaube ich muss den großen hänger mit bringen


        Ich denke auch , besser ist das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osama (3. Februar 2009)

hmm,
man sagt der Winter will wohl nochmal einzug halten.:kotz:
Somit muß ich sagen, ich werde das nochmals überdenken und dann.......
am Freitag bescheid wissen was wetter.com sagt.

Entsprechend der Info vom wetterdienst werde ich dann Zeitnah
zu einer Entscheidung bla bla bla jada jada jada.

Ihr wißt was isch mähn, bin halt 'ne Pussy

Bis dann 


der Bernd


----------



## yoyojas (3. Februar 2009)

ja es soll ja wieder schnee geben..... und wer ist jetzt noch dabei ?????????????
wir sind schon voll drauf eingestellt.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. Februar 2009)

Ja ne is klar, die,die immer noch dabei sind, hust,hust !


----------



## Ope (3. Februar 2009)

Wenn es nicht gerade total krass schneit .... und minus 15 Grad hat .........
Erst einmal abwarten und Tee trinken .....


----------



## yoyojas (3. Februar 2009)




----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. Februar 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht gerade total krass schneit .... und minus 15 Grad hat .........
> Erst einmal abwarten und Tee trinken .....


    Wat is....? , schnass kreit....grinus 15 mad ?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoyojas (3. Februar 2009)

nein nein das war nur ein witz
ab morgen
http://blog.radiobob.de/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/sonnenschein.jpg
und dann jeden tag ein wenig besser


----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. Februar 2009)

Was mir gerade einfällt, gibt es nicht ein Film vom letzten Ausritt ????


----------



## Ope (3. Februar 2009)

Genau Gerd ....
Schlammkreifen aufgezogen und gos lehts .....
Aber die mit der garten Hummimischung für gehr Mrip und besseren Hurvenkalt .......
Pilm gibts von Fuky Pitt ......
irgendwann ....


----------



## Puky Pitt (3. Februar 2009)

tuten gag. video war nur tedingt bauglich!
gulditschung. einzig verbertwar sind die figitaldotos
Pruß Guky


----------



## Ope (3. Februar 2009)

Immer diese klöden Bammeramänner .....
Fesoffen bilmen .....
Woffen hier das es nicht zu walt kird .......

Zer wum Teufel schraucht bon einen Dler 5HX .... ???


----------



## Puky Pitt (3. Februar 2009)

die von mir aemachten gufnahmen warn ja ko
weider laren die von...wenn mir jetzt der name einfallen würde...
Merds Gädel halt^^ das bing gisschen in hie dose.
ich werde aber am tonnsag nur gotofrafieren.


----------



## Puky Pitt (4. Februar 2009)

IDEE!!!!!

Hat schon ma jmd ich des Restaurant in Beerfelden am Park angeschaut?
Könnte ma net da reservieren und nach dem shreddern da essen gehn?

also mal so in die runde gefragt, wer wäre denn eventl dabei?

_______________________

noch was anderes

@ Yasmin: bringst du mit meine Objektivabdeckung mit ?;-)
@ Anna: und du mir mein gelbes T-Shirt ;-)


Gruß Puky


----------



## Ope (4. Februar 2009)

ich ned .... keine Zeit noch zum länger bleiben diesmal .....


----------



## Puky Pitt (4. Februar 2009)

wo musste denn so dringend hin?^^


----------



## Deleted 130247 (4. Februar 2009)

....., wo hing er drin..??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (4. Februar 2009)

@ Puky;
Heim zum Planen ...... Kiebitz ................................


----------



## Deleted 130247 (4. Februar 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> @ Puky;
> Heim zum Planen ...... Kiebitz ................................


wie ?,pleim zum hanen......biekitz ???..bin etwas fonkus und verstehe nur hohnbaf.


----------



## "Sebastian" (4. Februar 2009)

Nachdem wir letztes Jahr beim Buckel runter Rennen oder so  nur als Zuschauer da war wollten wir dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall auch mal zu Fahren kommen..

Wie ich jetzt sehe scheinen am Sonntag ja einige von euch oben zu sein, gibt es denn schon einen Treff- oder Zeitpunkt? 

Grüße aus Hemsbach!


----------



## Ope (4. Februar 2009)

<------ mal Gerd wieder in den "Normal-Modus" zurückschaltet .......

*UND* ....

Wetter checkt ...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (4. Februar 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> <------ mal Gerd wieder in den "Normal-Modus" zurückschaltet .......


Mornal Nodus , Mornal Nodus......, sch...,die töde Blastatur....!


----------



## Ope (4. Februar 2009)

*ruuuuuhich' Gerdchen ruuuuuhich' ....... wird alles wieder gut .....*
(mal den Spaten holt ... für den Schlag auf den Hinterkopf)


----------



## Deleted 130247 (4. Februar 2009)

So, habe die alte Tastatur zerkloppt........,`ne neue für 5 Ömme geholt. Die Buchstaben sind nun wieder am plichtigen Ratz.


----------



## Ope (4. Februar 2009)

Brav Gerdche ....... bist ein gaaaanz braver ...... so jetzt mach schön Platz 

Schalte mal die Leitung zu deinem Kumpel Poseidon und tute mal bescheid das er ja g'scheites Wetter für *den* Sonntag bringt sonst steig' ich mal hoch und mach' ihm nen Knoten in den Pillermann .....


----------



## Puky Pitt (5. Februar 2009)

genau. damit des ma auf hört mit dem regen zu den ungünstigsten zeiten! 
vllt könntest du gerd mit ihm was aushandeln, nen kompromis oder so;-)
hab mir übrigens heut neue Speicherkarten für meine Cam gekauft. könn
ma ordentlich bilders machen bis der akku schlapp macht;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mau_li (6. Februar 2009)

Muß am Sonntag leider absagen bin krank geworden und lieg im Bettchen
man sieht sich


----------



## Puky Pitt (6. Februar 2009)

Patrick und Anna haben sich bei mir vorhin auch abgemeldet wegen dem Wetter am So. Wie wird den das Wetter überhaupt Gerd?


----------



## yoyojas (6. Februar 2009)

Wetter besch........ leichter schneefall 80 % also hats Gerdche kein gutes Wort bei seinem Kumpel eingelegt  heul heul tja und wer fährt denn jetzt noch


----------



## Deleted 130247 (6. Februar 2009)

, wieso er uns so ein Wetter beschert !


----------



## Ope (6. Februar 2009)

Springt ihr Pfeifen jetzt alle ab, oder wie???
Krank sein zählt ja noch ....... aber sonst nix ......


----------



## Puky Pitt (7. Februar 2009)

selbst ich geh mit und ich kann net mal fahrn! also aufi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoyojas (7. Februar 2009)

wir kommen
wer noch ?????


----------



## Ope (7. Februar 2009)

Ich bin dabei  ..... Puky nehme ich an auch .......

Also sind's; Gerd, Puky, Benne, die Wormser Crew ... , meine Wenigkeit ....
Das Wetter wird gar nicht so übel ....
Laut wetter.de kein Niederschlag und sogar Sonne ab Mittag .... heute etwas Regen (wobei es hier nicht im mindesten nach Regen aussieht) ....


----------



## BenHur (7. Februar 2009)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> was benhur spielt basketball??? kein wunder das er sich dabei verletzt....



Insane like a runaway train i'm in your lane
Like it's only 3 seconds to score to win the game
Came to bring the ultimate pain upon the brain
Untamed, you won't like it when I change
And you are type strange
Make room, manaical monster in the game
And I got my eye on you
Deadshot aim, as free throws keep comin' down like rain
You feelin' me, I'm feelin' you
The Monstar again, i'm tellin' you
Pass me the rock, now i'm headed to the basket
Get up out my way is what you better do
My tactics is unsportsmanlike conduct
You better ask it
Don't get no better than this, you catch my drift?
You get stripped by ballhandlers ruled by Swackhammer
Danger, you're dealin' with offical hoop-bangers
With hang time like a coat hanger
Jump, with thunderous 360-degree type dunks
What up doc? The Monstar funk

result:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/277923


----------



## Ope (7. Februar 2009)

Kopf hoch Ben, das wird schon wieder ;9


----------



## yoyojas (7. Februar 2009)

Also ab wann ist jemand morgen am Start


----------



## Ope (7. Februar 2009)

Benne, Puky und ich tanzen gegen 11 Uhr an ...........
Wollen vorher noch genehm frühstücken


----------



## yoyojas (7. Februar 2009)

Gute Zeit, wir sind dann auch so ab 11 Uhr da Jipiiiiiiiiiiiiiiie  und was ist mit dir Gerdche ?


----------



## yoyojas (8. Februar 2009)

bei uns ist das wetter bis jetzt soweit in ordnung


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Februar 2009)

Ich war heute leider durch familiäre Gründe verhindert. Ich hoffe Ihr hattet einen schönen Tag !!!


----------



## Martin187 (8. Februar 2009)

War sehr geil Heute! Hat ein haufen Spaß gemacht! Bin mal auf die Bilder gespannt!

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (8. Februar 2009)

Ja, war eine lustige Truppe zusammen. War echt prima Laune .... 
Puky Pitt haut die Bilder rein sowie es passt, dauert halt ein bissele .......
Jetzt erstmal essen, bin ganz gut geplättet .....


----------



## Martin187 (8. Februar 2009)

Ich geh auch erst mal was spachteln! Das letzte mal hochschieben hat mir doch noch etwas zugesetzt!

Gruß Martin


----------



## yoyojas (8. Februar 2009)

Jep war ein super toller Tag heut müsste öfter sein  freuen uns schon aufs nächste mal  geile Truppe heute


----------



## Puky Pitt (8. Februar 2009)

toll toll toll......ope hats geschafft er hat als er sich seine bilder von der cam geladen hat danach die karte formatiert!alles weg!!!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Februar 2009)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> toll toll toll......ope hats geschafft er hat als er sich seine bilder von der cam geladen hat danach die karte formatiert!alles weg!!!


----------



## Ope (9. Februar 2009)

LOL ..... ihr glaubt auch alles 
Der Kerl ist nur zu faul alle heute raufzuziehen ..............
(die Speicherkarte ist vollkommen in Ordnung)

...... zu geil .... 

Edit; gut Ding will Weile haben, also Geduld !!!


----------



## yoyojas (9. Februar 2009)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> toll toll toll......ope hats geschafft er hat als er sich seine bilder von der cam geladen hat danach die karte formatiert!alles weg!!!



wir hätten heute morgen fast einen herzinfakt bekommen

aber wir lassen uns etwas schönes für dich einfallen

gruß gruß gruß.........................................


----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. Februar 2009)

Mann Puky, sei bloß froh daß Du so ein Lieber bist, wir hätten Dich sonst geteert und gefedert.


----------



## LarsLipp (9. Februar 2009)

Hi,


ja, war Gestern echt TOP. Danke auch fürs shutteln! 

Ist ja eigentlich schade, das die Bilder nicht gelöscht sind: da gäb es ja einen Grund das ganze zu wiederholen...

Na ich denke man sieht sich mal weder in Beerfelden.

Viele Grüße

LarsLipp (schwarzer Stinker)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (9. Februar 2009)

Ein paar Bilder sind ja schon in Pitts Album. Er war wohl nur zu faul alle zu drehen.

@Pitt Das gibt immer nackenschmerzen beim anschauen!

Gruß


----------



## Puky Pitt (9. Februar 2009)

so alle bilder hochgeladen! müssst aber weiter hin euren monitor drehn^^


----------



## yoyojas (9. Februar 2009)




----------



## Ope (9. Februar 2009)

So, hab' mal alle richtig gedreht ....  
Jetzt können alle ohne Genickstarre Bildas gucken


----------



## Martin187 (9. Februar 2009)

Echt geile Bilder! Freu mich schon drauf das nächste mal wieder mit euch fahren zu können! Ihr seit ja oft in Beerfelden!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Pulvertoastmann (9. Februar 2009)

Also echt sau geile Bilder und die Truppe war echt perfekt hat sau spaß gemacht. 

Echt hammer müssen wir mal öftersmachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe267 (9. Februar 2009)

Hi,
das war ein wirklich gelungener Sonntagmittag.Sollte man öfters machen.Bin beim nächsten mal sicher wieder dabei.
Grüsse an alle die Gestern in Beerfelden waren.
Vielen Dank an Matthias fürs Shutteln und Puky für die Bilder.
Dann bis zum nächsten mal.
Gruss
Achim


----------



## Ope (9. Februar 2009)

Prima hat er das gemacht mit den Fotos ................. der Schwiegersohn .... 
Und auch Dank an Matthias/Jasmin und den guten alten Feuerwehrbus 
Eine Wiederholung ist dringend erforderlich !!!


----------



## Puky Pitt (10. Februar 2009)

ja man^^ und dann macht jmd anderst bilder und ich lass es ma stehn ;-) 
aber erst ma bin ich noch dioe woche mit gelbem urlaubszettel von der arbeit gefreit^^ und dann folgt erst ma wiedereingliederungsverfahren...4std / 6std / vollzeit


----------



## Deleted 130247 (10. Februar 2009)

Stop laaangsam,.......Schwiegersohn ?....,wie jetzt?,....was habe ich den jetzt schon wieder verpaßt.  ------Erbitte Aufklärung !


----------



## yoyojas (10. Februar 2009)

Hi hi ja du hast was verpasst


----------



## Ope (10. Februar 2009)

Is aber geheim Gerdche ........


----------



## yoyojas (10. Februar 2009)

Grins


----------



## Deleted 130247 (10. Februar 2009)

Toll,toll,toll,........nur ich weiß wieder einmal nichts !!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (10. Februar 2009)

PN gelesen, alles klar.


----------



## yoyojas (10. Februar 2009)

ja pucky von uns auch noch mal danke für die geilen bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Februar 2009)

Servus,
hab gesehen, dass Ihr wohl letztens in Beerfelden gefahren seid.
Stört das niemanden wenn man fahren geht obwohl der Park eigentlich nicht offen hat? Wenn es mal wieder etwas trockener ist, würde ich mich gerne mal anschließen. Ach ja, kann man dort shutteln? Also über eine normale Straße ohne einen Jeep zu besitzen?

Danke schonmal für evtl. Infos.


----------



## yoyojas (13. Februar 2009)

?????????


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Februar 2009)

Falls es hier wegen meinem Post so ruhig geworden ist, tut es mir leid.
Hatte nicht gedacht, dass es so schwierig ist ne Info zu bekommen. 

@yoyojas

Beziehen sich Deine ??  auf meinen Post?


----------



## yoyojas (14. Februar 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Falls es hier wegen meinem Post so ruhig geworden ist, tut es mir leid.
> Hatte nicht gedacht, dass es so schwierig ist ne Info zu bekommen.
> 
> @yoyojas
> ...



nein die ??? beziehen sich nicht auf dich wir sind schon ganz locker aber das mit dem selber schutteln würde ich an deiner stelle lieber lassen.
da das mit uns eine andere bewandtnis hat. meine ??? haben sich auf das wochenende bezogen aber das hat sich erledigt wegen dem schnee


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Februar 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> nein die ??? beziehen sich nicht auf dich wir sind schon ganz locker aber das mit dem selber schutteln würde ich an deiner stelle lieber lassen.
> da das mit uns eine andere bewandtnis hat. meine ??? haben sich auf das wochenende bezogen aber das hat sich erledigt wegen dem schnee


Das wollte ich doch nur wissen. Danke für die Info. Dann werde ich mal warten bis  offen ist.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. Februar 2009)

Keiner da, ?  na dann gehe ich eben woanders hin.


----------



## yoyojas (16. Februar 2009)

Ja wo biste denn hin


----------



## Ope (16. Februar 2009)

ich bin gerade bei wkw ...... schmunzel ....


----------



## Puky Pitt (16. Februar 2009)

ich bin daheim^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Februar 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> ich bin gerade bei wkw ...... schmunzel ....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Februar 2009)

@ all ,  schaut `mal in den " rinne thread ".


----------



## Deleted 130247 (18. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen !


----------



## wawa68 (18. Februar 2009)

Moin :d


----------



## yoyojas (18. Februar 2009)

guten abend........was neues was man noch nicht weis ???.....


----------



## Puky Pitt (18. Februar 2009)

nö im moment nicht, zumindestens bei mir^^ 
ich mach hier auch noch ma dick werbung ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoyojas (19. Februar 2009)

wir denken wir kommen 
wer kommt noch ?


----------



## Martin187 (19. Februar 2009)

Ich bin auch mit dabei!


Was wird dort eigentlich "geboten"?
Sind dort nur die Interessen der biker vertreten oder ist dort auch der Forst und der Odenwaldclub?

Gruß Martin


----------



## 21+41 (19. Februar 2009)

@Steppenwolf:



Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Falls es hier wegen meinem Post so ruhig geworden ist, tut es mir leid.
> Hatte nicht gedacht, dass es so schwierig ist ne Info zu bekommen.
> 
> @yoyojas
> ...


 

Lass dir mal von den anderen nix einreden! War im Sommer desöfteren unter der Woche in Beerfelden (um den Bergrunterbremsern am sa und so zu entgehen) Des hat weder jemanden gejuckt noch hats Ärger gegeben! Und shutteln kann man bis zur Schranke (oder man weis den weg hintenrum).

Also, net an die große Glocke hängen und einfach machen!


----------



## Martin187 (19. Februar 2009)

21+41 schrieb:


> @Steppenwolf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und um es nicht an die große Glocke zu hängen schreib man es hier ins Forum! Super Idee!
Schreib doch sowas lieber per PN!


----------



## 21+41 (19. Februar 2009)

Martin187 schrieb:


> Und um es nicht an die große Glocke zu hängen schreib man es hier ins Forum! Super Idee!
> Schreib doch sowas lieber per PN!


 

Wer hat den jetzt an deinem Käfig gerüttelt?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (19. Februar 2009)

21+41 schrieb:


> Wer hat den jetzt an deinem Käfig gerüttelt?


 Ist gut, Du hast es eben nicht verstanden !


----------



## Osama (20. Februar 2009)

21+41 schrieb:


> @Steppenwolf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Große Glocken, was?

Ts,ts,ts na Du bist ja echt clever.


----------



## Puky Pitt (20. Februar 2009)

es schneit


----------



## Deleted 130247 (20. Februar 2009)

Wie jetzt, am Groß Glockner sches neit, ??   Ich glaube zu haben vermissen die Beikpark,........und ich muß mich jetzt unbedingt wieder einsammeln.    Geduld, erstmal eine , dann ein Glaserl , ach ja , Hunger habe ich auch  . Wenn es klappt auch noch ein bischen   .................eventuell bin ich dann wieder gesammelt, `mal schauen.        .......also , ......was jetzt zuerst................., villeicht................,ne lieber.........................,oder.....................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## joe267 (22. Februar 2009)

Hi,
wir kommen natürlich auch, müssen aber schon um 13.00 wieder gehen ,da Paul um 14.00 in Sinsheim ein Basketballspiel hat.
Gruss 
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puky Pitt (22. Februar 2009)

achso die bilder vom letztem ausritt in beerfelden schick ich noch rum. sorry das ichdas noch net gemacht habe. stell grad wieder um , hab mein altes laptop wieder und muss nun vom geliehenem die daten verschieben. außerdem bin ich faul und es ist fasching^^


----------



## Ope (27. Februar 2009)

Wir sehen uns Sonntag an der Rinne. Sind ab 11-12 Uhr da.

Gruß Ope


----------



## yoyojas (28. Februar 2009)




----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. Februar 2009)




----------



## yoyojas (7. März 2009)




----------



## Ope (7. März 2009)

*GENAU* alle dem Wetter mal die Zunge raus strecken


----------



## FordPrefect (7. März 2009)

hier schein so schön die sonne


----------



## yoyojas (13. März 2009)

guten abend


----------



## Ope (14. März 2009)

sind im Renovierungsstreß .........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demoride411 (14. März 2009)

ist heute jemand dort fahren???


----------



## Osama (14. März 2009)

Hab' gestern neues Auto bestellt (VW Touran)
Der Kangoo wird abgefackt
ca. 12 wochen Lieferzeit


----------



## joe267 (15. März 2009)

Nur noch 20 Tage !!!

Saisoneröffnung am 4./5. April 2009

Guckst Du : www.bikepark-beerfelden.de


----------



## Osama (15. März 2009)

Schaisndreck!
Und ich ohne Auto
Doch..............was lange währt wird bestimmt mal gut


----------



## Knorze (15. März 2009)

Osama schrieb:


> Schaisndreck!
> Und ich ohne Auto
> Doch..............was lange währt wird bestimmt mal gut




he bärnt du weisch doch jeder hat seinen preis.... ja auch ich bin käuflich


----------



## Khakiflame (15. März 2009)

juuuhuuu eeeeeeeeeendlich wieder beerfelden rocken, weis einer ob der lift nun am start ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osama (15. März 2009)

Knorze schrieb:


> he bärnt du weisch doch jeder hat seinen preis.... ja auch ich bin käuflich




Das sah vohin aba noch ganz anders aus
Warum verlierst Du jetzt auf einmal Deine scheu????
....jetze wo ich zu Hause bin?


----------



## Knorze (15. März 2009)

Khakiflame schrieb:


> juuuhuuu eeeeeeeeeendlich wieder beerfelden rocken, weis einer ob der lift nun am start ist?



ja lift ist am start

@osama: das mit meinem preis war auch auf einen mitfahrplatz und nicht auf meinen popo bezogen.


----------



## yoyojas (15. März 2009)

ja ja das sagen sie dann alle


----------



## Ope (15. März 2009)

Pukys Po gehört mir    ......


----------



## yoyojas (15. März 2009)

ich glaube wir sagen besser nix dazu.....
oder doch


----------



## Puky Pitt (15. März 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Pukys Po gehört mir    ......




Das seh ich aber ein wenig anderster!!!!!!!!!!!!^


----------



## yoyojas (15. März 2009)

Ach quatsch bleibt doch alles in der Familie ( Schwiegersohn )


----------



## Deleted 130247 (15. März 2009)

Habe ich wieder ´mal etwas verpaßt? Also noch ´mal nachgehakt, wem gehört jetzt Puky´s Po ???


----------



## Puky Pitt (15. März 2009)

niemandem!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (15. März 2009)

puky pitt schrieb:


> niemandem!


    :d:d:d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (16. März 2009)

Gibts dann im April ne opening Party in Beerfelden?


----------



## Osama (16. März 2009)

Ja Mann, da kann der Puky seine Po-Ritze mal an soner polierten stange rubbeln


----------



## Puky Pitt (16. März 2009)

wenn ihr so weiter macht werd ich euch was mit ner polierten stange aufm deckel geben;-)

uhha steilvorlage


----------



## FordPrefect (16. März 2009)

popo-puky-pitt


----------



## Ope (18. März 2009)

du hast eine polierte Stange????   

*Hey Leute !!! Popo Puky Pitt hat eine polierte Stange !!!*

soviel zum Thema Steilvorlage ....


----------



## yoyojas (18. März 2009)

Oh jeaaaa, man freuen wir uns auf das erste mal, wenn wir euch wieder sehen das giebt ne riesen gaudi


----------



## _anna (18. März 2009)

juhu, biken im bikepark 

freu mich auch schon riesig. und
der puky bekommt dann endlich 
sein gelbes tshirt wieder


----------



## Osama (19. März 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> du hast eine polierte Stange????
> 
> *Hey Leute !!! Popo Puky Pitt hat eine polierte Stange !!!*
> 
> soviel zum Thema Steilvorlage ....


 

Puky `der Stangen polierer´ Pit


----------



## Puky Pitt (19. März 2009)

Osama schrieb:


> Puky `der Stangen polierer´ Pitt



Pitt wenn dann!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FordPrefect (19. März 2009)

Ok Puky "der stangen poliert" pitt 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/307422




ach hätte ich ja fast vergessen  mein neues spielzeug


----------



## Puky Pitt (19. März 2009)

wie willste den damit fahren? da sind ja gar keine räder dran, pff hast dich wieder be********n lassen wie ? ;-)


----------



## Ope (19. März 2009)

Gunther ruft am WE zum Schaufeln auf ........................ 
Wer hilft????????????????????
Ich kann nur am Sonntag (wegen unsres Umbaus)

Gruß @ all, Ope


----------



## Martin187 (20. März 2009)

Ab wann soll den morgen geschaufelt werden?


----------



## yoyojas (20. März 2009)

wir kommen am sonntag....


----------



## Ope (21. März 2009)

*ACHTUNG !!!!!*Also am Sonntag (morgen) nur Fahren Arbeitseinsatz ist auf den 28-29.03.09 verschoben.

Gruß Ope


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (21. März 2009)

Wie kommen morgen zum fahren. Gruß


----------



## Ope (21. März 2009)

Bin auch dabei  ....

Wer noch ???


----------



## yoyojas (21. März 2009)

Ei dann bis morsche  ab wieviel Uhr?


----------



## Martin187 (21. März 2009)

Ich denke wir sind ab 12 oder 13Uhr da.

Brin morgen mal meine Cam mit Fish-eye Objektiv mit! Da kann man sicher ein paar schöne Bilder machen!

@yoyojas: machst du wieder Shuttel-servic?

Gruß Martin


----------



## yoyojas (21. März 2009)




----------



## Ope (22. März 2009)

Werden gegen 11.00 eintrudeln.

Gruß Ope


----------



## yoyojas (22. März 2009)

12 uhr


----------



## Martin187 (22. März 2009)

bis gleich


----------



## yoyojas (22. März 2009)

toller tag heute hat mal wieder viel spaß gemacht


----------



## KonaMooseman (22. März 2009)

Wie war eigentlich die Strecke heute?
Gestern wars leider relativ nass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Sebastian" (22. März 2009)

kann ich mich nur anschließen, war echt super spaßig heute! 

und danke nochmals fürs shutteln 

bis zum nächsten mal!


----------



## Ope (23. März 2009)

Tolle Leute-toller Tag, hat wie immer riesig Spaß gemacht 
Die Strecke war ein  Traum und dern neue Sprung sehr funny (herzlichen Dank Gunther!!!)
Hoffe ich kann recht bald wieder Zeit abzwacken ........
Dank auch an den guten alten Feuerwehrwagen 

P.S: Martin 187 .... wo bleiben die Pics ?


----------



## Martin187 (23. März 2009)

Guddeeeenn.
Ja war ein echt fetter Tag auch wenn ich mich net so toll auf Rad gefühlt habe. Es gibt halt Tag an denen es nicht so läuft.

Bilder sind in meinem Album. UND SORRY FÜR DIE ZU LANGE BELICHTUNGSZEIT!!! DAS NÄCHSTE MAL MACH ICH ES BESSER!

Oder ich drück Popo Pitt das FIsh-Eye in die Hand. Der hats besser drauf mim knipsen.

@Yoyojas: Sorry nochmal für den Platten. SOwas muss einem auch immer am fremdrad passieren.

Wie siehts den nächstes WE aus? Wer ist da alles am Start?

Gruß Martin


----------



## yoyojas (23. März 2009)

der platten ist egal habe eh immer alles dabei
hauptsache es hat spaß gemacht


----------



## Puky Pitt (24. März 2009)

und ich konnte net *heul*


----------



## Ope (25. März 2009)

Armer Po .... äääähm Puky Pitt ..... ich leide mit . Das nächste Mal bist du wieder dabei


----------



## yoyojas (25. März 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Armer Po .... äääähm Puky Pitt ..... ich leide mit . Das nächste Mal bist du wieder dabei



natürlich ist er das nächste mal wieder dabei
irgendwie fehlt was ohne puky


----------



## Martin187 (25. März 2009)

@yoyojas: was machst du um 5:07Uhr im IBC?? Da hat man doch normal was besseres zu tun. Pennen z.b.!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. März 2009)

Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm, Matthias ist immer so früh wach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoyojas (26. März 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm, Matthias ist immer so früh wach.




wenn mann früh aufsteht hat mann mehr vom tag


----------



## FordPrefect (26. März 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm, Matthias ist immer so früh wach.


 
Der frühe Vogel kann mich mal .

Wer ist am Eröffnungswochendende alles am Start? Vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit?

Machts gut und danke für den Fisch


----------



## "Sebastian" (26. März 2009)

Solange es nicht regnet oder schneit ist mit mir zu rechnen! 

alla donn


----------



## yoyojas (26. März 2009)

FordPrefect schrieb:


> Der frühe Vogel kann mich mal .
> 
> Wer ist am Eröffnungswochendende alles am Start? Vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit?
> 
> Machts gut und danke für den Fisch



wie ich kann dich mal...


----------



## FordPrefect (26. März 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> wie ich kann dich mal...


 
lach... es gibt ein Zitat:"Der frühe Vogel, kann mich mal"  das war selbstverständlich nicht auf dich bezogen....


----------



## yoyojas (26. März 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (26. März 2009)

Eure Bilder vom Wochenende sind ja klasse  

Der neue Drop sieht etwas Dünnbeinig aus  hält der denn auch


----------



## yoyojas (26. März 2009)

das wetter sagt das an der eröffnung in ordnung istnaja schauen wir mal....
aber wir sind dabeiauch bei schnee & regen


----------



## yoyojas (26. März 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Eure Bilder vom Wochenende sind ja klasse
> 
> Der neue Drop sieht etwas Dünnbeinig aus  hält der denn auch



ja er hält aber es ist nicht wirklich ein drop.....wenn du zu schnell bist haut es dich raus und du bekommst den anlieger nich mehr


----------



## Hopi (26. März 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> ja er hält aber es ist nicht wirklich ein drop.....wenn du zu schnell bist haut es dich raus und du bekommst den anlieger nich mehr



Ok ok ich wollte es nicht Gap nennen  aber langsam drüber! Das wird meine Frau freuen 

Wann geht es denn offiziell wieder los?


----------



## yoyojas (26. März 2009)

wir haben in unserem garten ein paar drops stehen da kann mann ein wenig üben und sich rantasten und wenn du dann den großen kannst ist winterberg ein witz
kannst du dir auf meine bilder ansehen


----------



## demoride411 (26. März 2009)

Sers...
Bin auch am Start


----------



## Hopi (26. März 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> wir haben in unserem garten ein paar drops stehen da kann mann ein wenig üben und sich rantasten und wenn du dann den großen kannst ist winterberg ein witz
> kannst du dir auf meine bilder ansehen



Habt ihr einen 4,5? dann wäre der schritt zum 5er in WB nicht mehr so groß 

Ich wollte eigentlich wissen wann es losgeht


----------



## yoyojas (26. März 2009)

der große ist 6.45m


----------



## Hopi (26. März 2009)

na dann  jetzt weiß ich aber immer nicht wann es los geht


----------



## Puky Pitt (26. März 2009)

In der Email vom 15.03 stand "Ab 4./5. April 2009 ist der Bikepark Beerfelden wieder geöffnet und JA,JA,JA es ist Wirklichkeit, ab dieser Saison erfolgt der Transport zum Start mit dem Skilift!" 


gestern kam die hier:


Bikepark Service Beerfelden schrieb:


> Hallo Biker,
> 
> der April naht und... wir müssen den Saisonstart auch in diesem Jahr wahrscheinlich verschieben ! SORRY!
> 
> ...




Datum noch unbekannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (26. März 2009)

Hauptsache uns bikern Steine in den Weg legen! Da kann man nicht mehr glauben das man in einem Freien Land wohnt. Ist denen aufgefallen das 200m weiter unten eine Schnellstraße ist auf der jeden Tag sicher 1500 Auto entlangballern.

Hoffen wir mal das beste das die Jungs das hinbekommen.
Lift in Beerfelden wäre echt Hammer!


----------



## joe267 (26. März 2009)

Der Bikepark eröffnet trotzdem am 4./5. April. Allerdings wird vorerst wieder geshuttelt. So stehts jedenfalls auf der Bikepark Homepage.
Ich selbst werde erst am Sonntag kommen können ,da der BMCC (Mtb-Verein meines Sohnes) am Samstag die Trainingstrecke wieder eröffnet und das ein Pflichttermin für uns ist.
Also dann, bis Sonntag
Achim


----------



## "Sebastian" (26. März 2009)

Meinst du das Trainingsgelände der BMCC in Mannheim??


----------



## joe267 (26. März 2009)

Genau das . Bist du da auch Mitglied ?


----------



## Hopi (26. März 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> der große ist 6.45m



wo steht der denn?


----------



## "Sebastian" (27. März 2009)

joe267 schrieb:


> Genau das . Bist du da auch Mitglied ?



Nein bin ich niht. Aber hatte mal den Andi angeschrieben wann das Gelände denn wieder aufmacht, da hatte er was von Anfang April gemeint. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja dort, will da auch unbedingt mal vorbei


----------



## yoyojas (27. März 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> wo steht der denn?



in worms


----------



## Hopi (27. März 2009)

Sieht sehr geil aus das Gelände


----------



## Khakiflame (27. März 2009)

hey junx, an welcher strecke (1,2,3)? steht den neue "drop"? und wo da ungefähr? auf den bildern sieht man das relativ schlecht bis gar nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin187 (27. März 2009)

Wenn du mit deinen Demo drüberfährt wirst du ihn auch nicht bemerken! Also Augen auf!

Er steht an der alten Strecke dierekt nach dem überqueren des Waldweges. Am Einstig in den Wald.
Lässt sich super lässig fahren das Teil.


----------



## yoyojas (27. März 2009)

habe gerade ein paar bilder vom mini drop hochgeladen


----------



## Hopi (27. März 2009)

Also nach dem Bild würde ich sagen, wäre er halb so lang wäre es ein tolles Gap


----------



## funbiker9 (27. März 2009)

Das ist sehr schade mit dem Lift...ich denke doch mal, daß der Lift einige Leute mehr anziehen würde. ( Da zähle ich mich mit dazu ) Fände es auch kein Problem, wenn die Tageskarte dadurch 2 Euro mehr kostet.


----------



## Martin187 (27. März 2009)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Das ist sehr schade mit dem Lift...ich denke doch mal, daß der Lift einige Leute mehr anziehen würde. ( Da zähle ich mich mit dazu ) Fände es auch kein Problem, wenn die Tageskarte dadurch 2 Euro mehr kostet.



Dito!


----------



## GeEk (28. März 2009)

Sach mal, was geht dann hier ab?? War eben auf der Beerfeldener Seite und hab' das mit der Genehmigung für den Lift gelesen. TOLL

Dannach bin ich dann auf die Seite vom Feuerberg (ist von mir etwa gleich weit weg) und was steht da: Die haben auch ne Klage vom Landesbund für Vogelschutz beim Verwaltungsgericht und wissen nicht ob und wann sie auf machen können.

Dann der Ärger an der Rinne...

Und im Vogelsberg ist die Diskussion um einen Park am Hohen Rodskopf auch schnell erstickt weil da am Ski-Hang irgenwelche Kräuter wachsen (die nach dem Winter und seit zwei Monaten durchgehenden Lift-Bertieb wahrscheinlich auch einiges auf den Deckel bekommen haben).

Irgendwie fehlt mir da stellenweise der Blick für die Verhältnissmäßigkeit (OK, ich bin vielleicht auch nicht ganz objektiv)

Aber wenn in Beerfelden am nächsten Samstag wieder der Bus fährt bin ich auf jeden Fall da!!

Also bis hoffentlich am Samstag,

der GeEK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (28. März 2009)

Khakiflame schrieb:


> hey junx, an welcher strecke (1,2,3)? steht den neue "drop"? und wo da ungefähr? auf den bildern sieht man das relativ schlecht bis gar nicht...



Das ist ein Mini-Gap an der Kompression nach dem Forstweg


----------



## FordPrefect (31. März 2009)

Wie ist das jetzt mit der Eröffnung? Falls kein Liftbetrieb ist, wird dann geshuttelt? Ope, Popo Puky.... Osaman? Wer weiß was?

Es sind 20° gemeldet... Hallo? Ich will biken.....


----------



## Ope (31. März 2009)

Mal an alle Bekannten;

Wir eröffnen den Kiebitz In Königshofen am 11.04.09  19.00 Uhr!!!
Wer Beine hat kommt ............ 
Die Plackerei seit 6 Wochen muß sich doch rentieren, ach ja  .....................

Es gibt Freibier ........   

Gruß Ope (der dann wieder Zeit zum biken hat) 

P.S: bei Fragen anrufen


----------



## Puky Pitt (31. März 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> ............
> Die Pla*g*erei seit 6 .......



hehe, es liest sich sonst so blöd^^


----------



## yoyojas (31. März 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Mal an alle Bekannten;
> 
> Wir eröffnen den Kiebitz In Königshofen am 11.04.09  19.00 Uhr!!!
> Wer Beine hat kommt ............
> ...


----------



## Martin187 (31. März 2009)

Was ist der Kiebtiz?


----------



## FordPrefect (31. März 2009)

@OPE toll, ich bin zur Zeit sehr Trinkfest .....

was ist jetzt mit der Eröffnung? Shuttle wie die Jahre davor oder nix?


----------



## KonaMooseman (31. März 2009)

Vorerst wird voraussichtlich mit nem 50 Mann Bus geshuttelt.

Soweit ich weiß ist die Eröffnung auch auf Karfreitag verschoben.

Am Freitag nachmittag weiß ich mehr...


----------



## FordPrefect (31. März 2009)

ooooh kackmist... 

Dann halt Plan B: Wildbad hat ja auf....  da gibt es schon keine Kräuter und Vögel mehr....

Sag am Freitag bitte bescheid, das man sich drauf einstellen kann. Danke


----------



## Ope (1. April 2009)

will auch ... schnüff' ...
Ich sags ja nur ungern *ABER* ich bin soooooo *GEIL* ...



aufs Kurvenkratzen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FordPrefect (1. April 2009)

Eröffnung ist laut Homepage jetzt das Osterwochenende 10./11./12./13. April....

@ope @puky @benne wie wäre es mit einem leichten Einstieg in die Saison in Bad Wildbad?


----------



## Martin187 (1. April 2009)

Was haltet ihr davon wenn wir alle zusammen den Hirschkopf rocken gehen?
Da finde ich es besser wie in Bad Wildbad.

Wer kennt den Hirschkopf? 
Also wer auf lange Doubles steht muss dort hin!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Ope (1. April 2009)

FordPrefect schrieb:


> Eröffnung ist laut Homepage jetzt das Osterwochenende 10./11./12./13. April....
> 
> @ope @puky @benne wie wäre es mit einem leichten Einstieg in die Saison in Bad Wildbad?



Am 11.04.09 eröffnen wir doch den Kiebitz (Kneipe) .....
An diesem WE kann ich definitiv nicht fahren.
Wie schon gesagt ab 19.30 Uhr Freibier solange der Vorrat reicht 

Gruß Ope


----------



## yoyojas (1. April 2009)

ich kann doch keine doubles springen


----------



## "Sebastian" (1. April 2009)

Martin187 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon wenn wir alle zusammen den Hirschkopf rocken gehen?
> Da finde ich es besser wie in Bad Wildbad.
> 
> Wer kennt den Hirschkopf?
> ...



Weinheim!!  Weißte denn wie es dort im moment aussieht?


----------



## Martin187 (1. April 2009)

Ich war schon lange nicht mehr am Hirschkopf aber ich denke viel wird sich nicht getan haben!

Also Sonntag Weinheim?

Gruß Martin


----------



## 21+41 (2. April 2009)

Martin187 schrieb:


> Ich war schon lange nicht mehr am Hirschkopf aber ich denke viel wird sich nicht getan haben!
> 
> Also Sonntag Weinheim?
> 
> Gruß Martin


 
****! da wollt ich auch hin! etz muss ich mir das doch nochmal überlegen!


----------



## mau_li (2. April 2009)

Wir fahren Sonntag nach Wildbad
falls es jemand intressiert.


----------



## FordPrefect (2. April 2009)

mau_li schrieb:


> Wir fahren Sonntag nach Wildbad
> falls es jemand intressiert.


 
bin auch am start...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (3. April 2009)

Ich würde erstmal mit einer einfacheren Strecke anfangen .........


----------



## Martin187 (3. April 2009)

Ope konnteste mal wieder nicht schlafen was?
Also ich werde wohl am Sonntag in Weinheim sein.

Gruß


----------



## "Sebastian" (3. April 2009)

ich bin am samstag jetzt definitiv in beerfelden. 

wird da schon geshuttled?


----------



## GeEk (3. April 2009)

[quote="Sebastian";5756364]ich bin am samstag jetzt definitiv in beerfelden. 

wird da schon geshuttled?[/quote]

Ich bin auch da, laut Homepage gehts mit dem "offiziellen" Betrieb aber erst am Oster-WE los.

Bis morgen,

der GeEk


----------



## Khakiflame (3. April 2009)

hey dann sieht man sich morgen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. April 2009)

Was ist los, ich fahre am Sonntag nach B-felden, basta.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. April 2009)

mau_li schrieb:


> Wir fahren Sonntag nach Wildbad
> falls es jemand intressiert.


   Na dann wünsche ich Dir Holterdipolter ! Vergesse bloß Deine Protektoren nicht, ist ein bischen heftiger wie in B-felden.  .   Viel Spaß


----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. April 2009)

Martin187 schrieb:


> Ope konnteste mal wieder nicht schlafen was?
> Also ich werde wohl am Sonntag in Weinheim sein.
> 
> Gruß


  Also ne, wieso fährst Du jetzt nach W-heim ?


----------



## KonaMooseman (3. April 2009)

Opening ist definitiv erst nächsten Freitag und dann wird mit nem Bus geshuttled.

Lift wird wohl noch etwas dauern, sieht aber ganz gut aus bis jetzt.

Werd wohl morgen auch mal draussen vorbeifahren, evtl Sonntag auch...

Bis dann!


----------



## Martin187 (3. April 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Also ne, wieso fährst Du jetzt nach W-heim ?



Ich habe noch keine Ahnung wo ich fahren gehen soll! Homerunde, Weinheim, Beerfelden. KA

Beerfelden ohne Shuttel is nicht so schön. Habe mich gestern gut hingepackt und die Wunden zekken noch schön beim laufen.

Auf Weinheim hätte ich bock aber wenn das fahr ich von Bensheim aus mim Bike rüber.

Hirschkopf lässt sich halt angenehm schieben.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Khakiflame (6. April 2009)

war extrem geil am samstag, gruss an alle die auch da waren


----------



## Puky Pitt (6. April 2009)

ich will auch wieder biken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (10. April 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen und bevor ich es vergesse, Allen hier ein frohes Osterfest. Wer von Euch fährt in Winterberg mit ??? Grüßle Kroete


----------



## Deleted 130247 (10. April 2009)

mau_li schrieb:


> Wir fahren Sonntag nach Wildbad
> falls es jemand intressiert.


   Wart Ihr dort ? Und vor allem - seid Ihr heil geblieben ?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (10. April 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> ich kann doch keine doubles springen


 , meinst Du vielleicht ich. Ich schaue mir die Dinger an und denke ookaay, brauche ich nicht! ( zuviel schiß  )


----------



## paddyd0815 (10. April 2009)

Bin am Samstag in Beerfelden wer noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (10. April 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> , meinst Du vielleicht ich. Ich schaue mir die Dinger an und denke ookaay, brauche ich nicht! ( zuviel schiß  )



double sind doch kein Problem  man sollte nur nie zu kurz kommen


----------



## Martin187 (10. April 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> double sind doch kein Problem  man sollte nur nie zu kurz kommen




Da gibts nur eins. "Sicherheit durch Geschwindigkeit!" lieber hinten ins Flat als vorne gegen die Landung!


----------



## Hopi (10. April 2009)

Das wurde mir aber auch schon zum Verhängnis


----------



## Ope (10. April 2009)

Am Sonntag kommen Peterchen und ich nach Beerfelden 
Aber jetzt feiern wir morgen erstmal .........
Hoffe ihr kommt


----------



## Deleted 130247 (10. April 2009)

Laßt mir die Tables ( von mir aus auch 20m lang  ) , der Rest ist für Euch und die Götter .


----------



## Deleted 130247 (11. April 2009)

Haalooo, ..... keiner da.


----------



## Puky Pitt (12. April 2009)

doch ich aber net mehr lang^^ auf gehtts nach beerfelden zum shreddern. bis gleich;-)


----------



## ratte (12. April 2009)

Wir machen uns auch gleich los...

...sollte ich den unfreiwillig zum Zuschauen verdammten Hopi endlich ins Auto bekommen.


----------



## yoyojas (12. April 2009)

wir hatten heute family day
sind morgen wieder in beerfelden
gruß: wir zwei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (12. April 2009)

@yoyoyas: das wollen wir ja schwer hoffen - der ganze Kühlschrank ist voll Steaks 

(und natürlich Würstel für die Minis)

Denkt ihr an die Kohle? Für den Grill natürlich.....


----------



## Hopi (12. April 2009)

Soooo, habe ein paar Bilder des Tages im Album hochgeladen.

Wer sich findet, darf sich behalten 


Und der Preis für die höchste Action geht an


----------



## 7 Zwerge (13. April 2009)

Mahlzeit, kennt jemand die Foto-Menschen (email oder web-Adresse) die am Ostersonntag (13.4.) unterwegs waren? 
Der eine junge Mann hatte so ne Arme-Hose an und (seltsam) gefärbte Haare.


----------



## ratte (13. April 2009)

Hopi hat seine in sein Album gestellt.

Hattest Du gestern das gleiche Trikot an wie in Deinem Profilbild, dann solltest Du dort auch fündig werden.


----------



## Basty (14. April 2009)

Am 11 April also Samstags hat doch auch jemand Bilder gemacht?? Wer wars? oder gibts die Bilder schon irgendwo zu sehen??
Gruß


----------



## Puky Pitt (14. April 2009)

so bilder sind on! ein paar mal hier, der rest in meiner gallerie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puky Pitt (17. April 2009)

und wieder werden unserem sport steine in den weg gelegt bzw dem bikepark beerfelden. diesmal is es der bus....

letzte email:


Bikepark Beerfelden schrieb:


> Hallo Biker,
> 
> leider müssen wir Euch mitteilen, dass auf Grund diverser Beschwerden bei der Stadtverwaltung der Bus nicht mehr bis zum Start der Strecken fahren darf, sondern nur noch bis zum Parkplatz auf der Sensbacher Höhe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (17. April 2009)

man fasst sich an den kopf. aber immer noch besser als gar kein shuttle.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. April 2009)

Also langsam reißt mir der Geduldsfaden. Was ist nur die letzten Monate in ´schland los. Was ich so alles mitbekommen habe, wo uns Bikern überall Steine in den Weg gelegt werden sprich Verbote über Strecken etc. Die Zeit ist überreif, wir müßen uns stärker machen, uns organisieren, auf uns aufmerksam machen und wenn nötig eben auch ´mal auf die "Straße gehen". Wir müßen uns in bestehende Vereine einbringen, Vereine gründen etc. Wenn wir diesem schleichenden Prozeß der Verbote gegen uns und unseren Sport nicht massiv begegnen werden wir bald nur noch auf Teerstraßen unterwegs sein dürfen.


----------



## Sird77 (17. April 2009)

/sign 
/push

Dem DIMB beitreten oder wie...wie mache ich das sinnvoll in meiner Region?
*Dummfrag*


----------



## Ope (17. April 2009)

So als Information;
Wenn mein Darm morgen wieder ok ist (was ich stark hoffe) werden wir bei weniger gutem Wetter in Beerfelden aufschlagen, bei gutem Wetter in Bad Wildbad.

Grüßle vom Ope


----------



## poo-cocktail (17. April 2009)

Hi,
am 12.4, hat wer paar fotos am wallride von uns gemacht so gegen kurz vor 5. Vielleicht kann derjenige die ja auch hier posten falls ers liest. Sollten auch irgendwo ins netz gestellt werden.... hab aber irgendwie verrafft danach zu fragen


----------



## Puky Pitt (18. April 2009)

War wahrscheinlich Hopi Einfach mal anfragen ob er noch mehr hat.
In meiner Gallerie sind auch noch ein paar Bilder (keine v Wallride)

Wenns Wetter so bleibt siehts schon ma stark nach Beerfelden aus was Ope?


----------



## Zenothaeus (18. April 2009)

Hallo an alle,

wollte morgen zum ersten Mal nach Beerfelden in den Bikepark. Das Wetter ist ja heute net so dolle  , deswegen wollte ich mal fragen, ob man dort auch gut fahern kann, wenns nass ist!!???


----------



## Ope (18. April 2009)

Ja, kann man .....


----------



## Hopi (18. April 2009)

Sorry, das sind alle Bilder die etwas geworden sind. Gerade an der Wall, hatte ich bis auf den 1 Racer nur Bilder gemacht (behalten), wenn jemand die Wall hoch ist.
Aber die nächsten Wochen werden wir bestimmt noch häufiger dort sein, da ich mit der kaputten Hand eh nicht fahren kann, mache ich noch öfters Bilder. Werde mich also mal im Sportfotos machen üben.   Sonst machen meine Motive immer das was ich will!  Das ist echt eine Umstellung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (18. April 2009)

Also es jetzt steht fest;

Morgen gehts nach Winterberg 

Grüßle vom Ope


----------



## Puky Pitt (18. April 2009)

hip hip hurra


----------



## funsport (20. April 2009)

Hallo Jungs bin neu hier, habe gerade gelesen dass ihr im Sommer mit Schlepplift fahren wollt.
Ich glaube wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, gibt es da ein paar richtige Probleme mit der Genehmigung etc.
Stimmt das?


----------



## Puky Pitt (20. April 2009)

funsport schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs bin neu hier, habe gerade gelesen dass ihr im Sommer mit Schlepplift fahren wollt.
> Ich glaube wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, gibt es da ein paar richtige Probleme mit der Genehmigung etc.
> Stimmt das?



Es ist alles in der mache. auf www.bikepark-beerfelden.de wird es bekannt gegeben. oder eben spätestens hier ;-) bis der Lift in Betrieb genommen werden kann fährt ein Shuttlebus (Linienbus) bis kurz vor den Startplatz. Der momentane Preis liegt da grad bei 13Euro für die Tageskarte. Wir sind alle recht häufig dort, also einen von uns kannst du fast immer antreffen ;-) Aber heute war erst ma Winterberg angesagt und wir sind wieder gut heim geflogen äh gefahrn;-)


----------



## Deleted 130247 (20. April 2009)

Linienbus darf leider ( wegen Beschwerde ) nur noch bis zum großen Parkplatz Sensbacher Höhe fahren, von da aus noch ca. 900 m mit dem rad, keuch. Mir wird es gut tun, da ich faul und träge geworden bin  . Ich bin froh daß wir überhaupt noch fahren dürfen ! Bis dann, Gruß Kroete


----------



## funsport (20. April 2009)

Bin am Mittwoch mit meiner neuen Scotschfor Downhill 3002 Carbon in Beerfelden zum Materialtest, mal schauen was rauskommt und wie sich die Strecken fahren lassen mit dem Prototyp


----------



## Puky Pitt (20. April 2009)

funsport schrieb:


> Bin am Mittwoch mit meiner neuen Scotschfor Downhill 3002 Carbon in Beerfelden zum Materialtest, mal schauen was rauskommt und wie sich die Strecken fahren lassen mit dem Prototyp


_"Geöffnet ist wieder Samstag, Sonntag und an Feiertagen von 10.00 Uhr bis 17.00 Uhr..........ist außerhalb der Öffnungszeiten verboten."_

mal was anderes, gibts Bilder zu dem Bike mit dem du da kommen willst? 
vllt schaffst du es auch am WE nach Beerfelden.


----------



## Ope (20. April 2009)

Wer fährt von Österreich nach Beerfelden zum testen wenn die Berge vor der Haustür liegen und vor allem warum??? ....

Trollalarm .....


----------



## Puky Pitt (20. April 2009)

wer weiß, könnt natürlich auch sein. wir wolln ma keine voreiligen schlüsse ziehn^^
egal wer nach beerfelden will, wir könnten ja am WE gehn. außer es zieht uns wieder wo anderst hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (20. April 2009)

funsport schrieb:


> Bin am Mittwoch mit meiner neuen Scotschfor Downhill 3002 Carbon in Beerfelden zum Materialtest, mal schauen was rauskommt und wie sich die Strecken fahren lassen mit dem Prototyp


Wage Dich bloß nicht vor Samstag auf der Strecke, in welcher sich der Wallride befindet, zu fahren. Diese Strecke wurde in mühevoller Arbeit am Sonntag instandgesetzt. Die frisch eingebrachte Erde braucht einige Tage um anzutrocknen !!  Ich werde ein Auge auf Dich werfen.


----------



## yoyojas (20. April 2009)

Juchhu wir sind jetzt endlich wieder am Netz  wie die Strecke ist neu gemacht worden sind wir mal ein Wochenende nicht da verpasst man ja einiges, na ja dann werden wir mal wieder die paar Meter zur strecke strampeln ich denke das wird uns allen gut tuen keuch keuch.
@ ope & @ pucky wie war Winterberg


----------



## Ope (21. April 2009)

Einfach nur schnell .......................... und geil :

Bilder kommen hoffentlich bald ........ Puky bekommts nicht gebacken, der arme muß soooooo viel arbeiten (vorsicht Ironie). Muß wohl am Alter liegen, so ab 20 kann man nicht mehr wirklich hart arbeiten ......


----------



## Puky Pitt (21. April 2009)

ja is echt hart geworden^^ ich muss soviel schaffen das ich net ma die zeit finde hier was rein zu schreiben...bilder kommen hoffentl heut abend in meine gallerie.

gruß vom vielbeschäftigtem puky


----------



## Puky Pitt (21. April 2009)

winterberg bilder sind online


----------



## Ope (21. April 2009)

coole Sache 

Großes Lob an Meike    mit wenig Erfahrung und einer nicht exorbitanten Ausrüstung so gute Fotos hinzubekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (22. April 2009)

So oder so: wollen wir doch langsam mal das Wochenende planen - also wir sind am Sonntag in Beerfelden......


----------



## funsport (22. April 2009)

Hallo 
ich war heute Morgen mal auf der Piste in Beerfelden,
war super Wetter
Strecken sind auch einiger maßen
der Wall Ride könnte noch etwas haerter sein

Nun hoffe ich dass mein Geschaeftsgesraech beim Reifenhersteller genauso gut verlaeuft.
Wenn ich wieder mal in der Naehe bin, schau ich mal wieder vorbei


"Nur wer besser faehrt als ich, ist gut!"


----------



## Ope (22. April 2009)

ich würde hier meine geschäftlichen Dinge auch unbedingt zum Besten geben ....


----------



## Puky Pitt (22. April 2009)

ich auch! ich fang auch gleich ma an: ICH HABE FEIERABEND!!! ;-)


----------



## Ope (22. April 2009)

Pfffff ..... noch so jung und hält nicht mal bis 19.00 Uhr durch zu arbeiten ..... :


Am kommenden Sonntag werde ich wohl in Beerfelden sein  ...
Wer noch???


----------



## yoyojas (23. April 2009)

wir auch


----------



## Deleted 130247 (23. April 2009)

s´Gerd´che, Phillip, Andre und Lucas ebenfalls .


----------



## yoyojas (23. April 2009)

Also wir bringen noch das Grill`chen mit, ist auch schon ganz heiß allso für die ganze Manschaf: bei euch Zuhause sind bestimmt ein paar Steack`chen und Würst`chen die umbedingt Beerfelden sehen wollen


----------



## Puky Pitt (23. April 2009)

ich will auch ich will auch.


----------



## schlurie (23. April 2009)

Was willst du?
Der Lift läuft e dieses Jahr nimmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (23. April 2009)

? Was hat das denn mit dem Lift zu tun?
Es fährt doch der Bus.....und man trifft nette Leute ..... und man kann fahren und grillen.....

Ich finde das langt!


----------



## Osama (23. April 2009)

schlurie schrieb:


> Was willst du?
> Der Lift läuft e dieses Jahr nimmer



 der läuft nicht, der fährt.


----------



## Ope (23. April 2009)

und ich fahre hin ......


----------



## schlurie (23. April 2009)

Grillen im Wald ist das nicht etwas gefährlich?


----------



## yoyojas (23. April 2009)

eben er fährt und wir haben morz spaß außerdem müssen wir den Bikpark Beerfelden unterstützen den die Situation für die Betreiber ist auch nicht klasse immerhin schmeißen die sich wahnsinnig ins Zeug und versuchen das möglichste das der Park läuft und das mit allen Mittel, wir freuen uns die ganze Bagasch wieder am Sonntag zu treffen Wetter soll klasse werden.


----------



## yoyojas (23. April 2009)

Jo klar wir sitzen dann mitten auf der Schwarzen Strecke und schmeißen den Grill an und jeder der vorbei fährt bekommt ein Steak in die Hand getrückt bis er unten ist hat er es vieleicht schon gepackt es zu essen


----------



## schlurie (23. April 2009)

Genauso stell ich mir des vor, in der linken die Worscht und der rechten das Bier, gelenkt werd mit de Füsse


----------



## joe267 (23. April 2009)

Paul und ich kommen auch


----------



## jatschek (23. April 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Jo klar wir sitzen dann mitten auf der Schwarzen Strecke und schmeißen den Grill an und jeder der vorbei fährt bekommt ein Steak in die Hand getrückt bis er unten ist hat er es vieleicht schon gepackt es zu essen



Na wenn das so ist, werd ich am Sonntag auch nach Beerfelden kommen. 

Wird nur kleines Problem mit Fullfacehelm zu essen. Hab noch ne CC Schale mit abnehmbaren Kinnbügel. Den könnte man evtl. aufsetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puky Pitt (23. April 2009)

ride in steakhouse oder wie ^^ ich wär doch dann eher fürn fett die strecke rocken und anschließend gemütlich grill´n´chill ;-)


----------



## tokay20 (23. April 2009)

word!

Wir müssen ein neues Bike einfahren!


----------



## yoyojas (23. April 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> word!
> 
> Wir müssen ein neues Bike einfahren!


----------



## tokay20 (23. April 2009)

so - mein erstes Bild ist oben 

@schildkröte: ist echt ganz einfach........


----------



## schlurie (23. April 2009)

Jetzt aber einmal ganz im Ernst muss des Eigentlich alles so sein?
Saufe , Fresse un so weiter
oder gehts eigentlich auch anders, 
ganz normal in die Kaneipe gehen die Wirte in Beerfelde unterstütze
Die Danke es euch auch für den Umsatz den die dann mit euch mache.
Die Natur bleibt sauber ohne Dreck und Lärm,
denn schließlich ist der Odenwald ja ein Naturerholungspark mit Geocharakter und wird nicht nur von Bikern benutzt, auch die Wanderer , Nordiv Walker etc. sind ganz froh wenn man ungestört durch den Wald sich bewegn kann ohne dass man von einem Biker in Deckung sich bringen muss.
Denkt mal daran.
Der Odenwald eine Oase der Stille und des Friedens.
Der Odenwald ein Erholungsgebiet
Der Odenwald eine Region mit geschichlicher Vergangenheit
Der Odenwald als Gesundheitsregion
Der Odenwald ein Geopark 
Der Odenwald ein Refugium für Fauna und Flora, ohne Zerstörung der Natur
Der Odenwald eine Mittelgebirgslandschaft mit Charme
Der Odenwald eine Landschaft mit einigermaßen gesunder Natur
Der Odenwald das legendäre Jagdrevier der Nibelungen

Erhaltet dieses Kelinod und zerstöret es nicht


----------



## schlurie (23. April 2009)

Der Odenwald ein Paradies der Erholung
Der Odenwald eine Oase des Friedens und der Stille
Der Odenwald ein Naturrefugium
Erhaltet den Odenwald und lasst die Natur in Frieden ,
zerstöret nicht die Ntur und lasst Fauna und Flora gedeihen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (23. April 2009)

Ich bin am samstag und sonntag mit der schildkröte und dem UmpFRaider da^^
Sonst noch jemand dieses Wochenende??


----------



## schlurie (23. April 2009)

Ja ,ich auch und werd alles einmal ganz genau beobachten ob alles mit rechten Dingen zu geht!


----------



## Ope (23. April 2009)

schick mal einer diesen Dichter ins Bett .......


----------



## schlurie (23. April 2009)

Wieso denn , bin noch hell wach
deshalb nehmt euch in acht
gute nacht
bis Samstag - Sonntag euch das schicksal lacht

Nehmts nicht sio ernst , denn das Leben ist schon schwer genug
 drum machts bis Samstag Sonntag gut


----------



## schlurie (23. April 2009)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Habt ihrs schon gelese. Mai geschlossen / 2. und 3. Mai geöffnet[/FONT]*
Hallo Biker,

die Resonanz der Biker am 1. Mai war in den vergangenen beiden Jahren ziemlich "dürftig", schließlich locken *seeeeehr* viele Mai-Feste!
Daher haben wir uns entschlossen, in diesem Jahr den *1. Mai geschlossen* zu lassen. Am Samstag,* 2. Mai* und Sonntag *3. Mai* ist aber wie gewohnt *geöffnet*.
Danke für Euer Verständnis!

Ich find des Gut dann hat die Natur vor de Biker wenigstens 1 Tag ruh und wir könne alle geruhsam spaziere gehen im Wald in Beerfelden oohne das uns ein Biker stört
Jetzt lass ich euch für heut in Ruh
Bis bald​


----------



## Deleted 130247 (23. April 2009)

schlurie schrieb:


> na klar!
> Ala hopp hopp die Rider,
> de Salat steckt noch in de Kleider
> Ich ess am liebschte alles haler roh mit Senf un Butter druff,
> ...


    Du alter schlurie Du,


----------



## Deleted 130247 (23. April 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> so - mein erstes Bild ist oben
> 
> @schildkröte: ist echt ganz einfach........


  Jaja is ja gut (), Du weißt doch ...................bei älteren Kröten dauert vieles länger . Wir sehen uns . s´Kroetche


----------



## Deleted 130247 (23. April 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> schick mal einer diesen Dichter ins Bett .......


  Ich finde es lustig und herzerfrischend


----------



## Deleted 130247 (23. April 2009)

schlurie schrieb:


> *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Habt ihrs schon gelese. Mai geschlossen / 2. und 3. Mai geöffnet[/FONT]*
> Hallo Biker,
> 
> die Resonanz der Biker am 1. Mai war in den vergangenen beiden Jahren ziemlich "dürftig", schließlich locken *seeeeehr* viele Mai-Feste!
> ...


    Gunter bist Du es ??????


----------



## Deleted 130247 (23. April 2009)

Kann es sein daß es am WE schweinevoll in B-felden wird ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (23. April 2009)

wenn am 1.sten Mai geschlossen ist fahre ich Amok  

Gunter ..... ein Dichter ??? Neee ....


----------



## Ope (23. April 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Kann es sein daß es am WE schweinevoll in B-felden wird ?



Gut ist wer das aktive Anstehen b-herscht  
und das Überholen

wärend die einen am Wochenende aufräumen gehen andere biken  ... denk' ....


----------



## tokay20 (23. April 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Jaja is ja gut (), Du weißt doch ...................bei älteren Kröten dauert vieles länger . Wir sehen uns . s´Kroetche


 
jo - wir sehen uns am Sonntag! Und ich bin froh das Schluri ein Auge auf uns hat - der wird bestimmt auch darauf achten, das sich alle immer schön hinten anstellen.......

SCNR


----------



## yoyojas (24. April 2009)

schlurie schrieb:


> und schnapsleichen ebenso
> 
> Mal Hand uffs Herz,
> was sind die Biker eigentlich für ein Volk?
> ...



wer bist du denn? oder hast du dich verlaufen.


----------



## schlurie (24. April 2009)

Ich bin  der ich bin


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. April 2009)

Schlurie,...........?,.......Werner ?


----------



## schlurie (24. April 2009)

Genau der bin ich, der ich bin und der ich net bin
Danke für das Kompliment


----------



## Konaschaf (24. April 2009)

Sind auch am Überlegen ob wir mit ein paar Leuten kommen...weiss nur nicht obs Sinn macht wenns so voll ist- obwohl ich Tokay und Family ja schon gerne mal wiedeer fahren sehen würde ;o)


----------



## tokay20 (24. April 2009)

JA !

Wäre klasse wenn ihr auch kommt!

Wie man auf dem Bild sieht, haben wir ein Bike für den Kleinen gefunden....wir sind alle gespannt wie ein Flizebogen, wie er damit runterkommt!

Und: so voll wird es doch gar 'net - die übliche Bagage - manche meinen eben bei 10 isses schon voll.......

(Glaube versetzt Berge - hoffhoff...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konaschaf (24. April 2009)

Ach kuck an , doch n Stinky 24... sehr schön!

Na mal sehen evtl trift man sich am Sonntag dann dort


----------



## tokay20 (24. April 2009)

jep - doch ein Stinky - er ist tatsächlich etwas gewachsen - letztes Jahr wr ihm das noch zu groß!

Dann sach ich einfach mal bis Sonntag!

so!


----------



## Ope (24. April 2009)

schlurie schrieb:


> Genau der bin ich, der ich bin und der ich net bin
> Danke für das Kompliment



im KTwR bist du besser aufgehoben denke ich .....

Verrückte gibts ....


----------



## mau_li (24. April 2009)

Hallo liebe Freunde

am Wochenende geht es wieder nach Wildbad jemand Lust?
wir sind zu dritt
gruß mauli


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. April 2009)

B-felden  und danach, , viel Spaß Euch in Wildbad.


----------



## tokay20 (24. April 2009)

sach ma schildkröte, davon:



war aber bisher keine Rede oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. April 2009)

Öhhm, ist mir so rausgerutscht, ich bin aber auch eine..............Kroete !


----------



## tokay20 (24. April 2009)

Dann ist ja gut! Nicht das Schluri nun wieder mit erhobenen Zeigefinger daher kommt!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. April 2009)

Glaube ich nicht, er tut nur so denke ich.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. April 2009)

Ah, da bist Du ja schlurie, na was gibst Du heute zum Besten ?  Alter schlurie Du.


----------



## Ope (24. April 2009)

Ich fahre erst in meinem Urlaub nach Bad Wildbad, dann aber ein paar Tage .
Jetzt bolze ich erst mal Kondition in Beerfelden, die kann man in Winterberg gut brauchen zum durchtreten ....


----------



## freeolly (24. April 2009)

Hallo an das Forum!
Läuft der Lift eigentlich,
oder fahren die alten Transporter noch?
Cheers
Olly


----------



## Ope (24. April 2009)

Es wird geshuttled, Lift läuft noch nicht


----------



## freeolly (24. April 2009)

Naja, hoffe dann auf etwas Disziplin beim Anstellen!
Freue mich aber endlich mal wieder dort zu sein.
Cu2morrow
Olly


----------



## schlurie (24. April 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Es wird geshuttled, Lift läuft noch nicht


  Na kleine Anmerkung zum Lift:
Sowie ich momentan die Sachlage beurteilen kann, ist bisher nch kein Gutachten in Auftrag gegeben worden und ob dies überhaupt geschieht hängt von den Parlarmentarier hier ab.
Es ist davon aus zugehen dass man für diese Maßnahme keine Mehrheit finden wird.
Denn es wird keiner bereit sein bei der derzeitigen Finanzlage der Stadt Beerfelden zu zustimme. Denn wenn alle Gutachten die benötigt werden durch geführten sollen dann sind schnell mal ein paar Tausend Euro weg, welche man in Beerfelden für wichtigere Dineg benötigt, wie zum Beispiel Strassenerneuerung etc.
Da es sich wie schon erwähnt um etliche Tausend Euro handeln dürfte glaube ich auch nicht dass die zuständigen Personen dies auseigener Tasche aufbringen können oder gar möchten.
Wir werden nun mal die nächsten Sitzungen abwarten, wie es weiter geht.
Bei der letzten Sitzung ist der Bürgermeister bei einer Anfrage in dieser Angelegenheit nicht gerade begeistert gewesen hier eine klare Antwort abzugeben.
Schau mer mal!


----------



## Ope (24. April 2009)

ich kann's fast nicht lesen ..... Augen reib' ...... wuaaahhh ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlurie (25. April 2009)

Hallo guten Morgen!
Bevor ich mich jetzt inden Wald aufmache, wollte ich meinen Bericht von Gestern noch etwas ergänzen:
aLs Bürger der Stadt Beerfelden interessiere ich mich nicht nur für die Todesanzeigen in der Tageszeitung, nein auch die politischen entscheidungen welche die von uns gewählten Poitiker im Stadtparlament beschließen und verabschieden.Ich hatte gestern noch vergessen zu erwähnen, dass sich nun auch die Vogelschutzwarte mit dem Fall Skilift und Bikepark aller wahrscheinlichkeit nach , mit einklinken wird.
Das Gebiet dort ist so wie ich erfahren habe auch noch als Vogelschutzgebiet ausgewiesen, somit ist zu erwarten dass nun weitere Gutachten angeforderten werden müssen.
Schau mer mal was raus kommt

Ich hoffe dass ich nun nicht wieder als Spammer gelte!


----------



## Osama (25. April 2009)

Nun ja ich denke mal der Park läuft und daran wird sich auch hoffentlich nicht so schnell was ändern,
d.h. ohne Lift müssen die Vögel dann wohl Feinstaub fressen.

Absoluter nonsense was die obrigkeit da veranstaltet,
da wird der "Teufel" mit dem "Belzebub" ausgetrieben, 
warum einfach wenn's auch umständlich geht.


----------



## optibiker (25. April 2009)

schlurie schrieb:


> Na kleine Anmerkung zum Lift:
> Sowie ich momentan die Sachlage beurteilen kann, ist bisher nch kein Gutachten in Auftrag gegeben worden und ob dies überhaupt geschieht hängt von den Parlarmentarier hier ab.
> Es ist davon aus zugehen dass man für diese Maßnahme keine Mehrheit finden wird.
> Denn es wird keiner bereit sein bei der derzeitigen Finanzlage der Stadt Beerfelden zu zustimme. Denn wenn alle Gutachten die benötigt werden durch geführten sollen dann sind schnell mal ein paar Tausend Euro weg, welche man in Beerfelden für wichtigere Dineg benötigt, wie zum Beispiel Strassenerneuerung etc.
> ...




Hallöle ich bin nun auch im Forum!

als 1. muss ich sagen das entgegen den Vermutungen und Äusserungen das Gutachten in Auftrag gegeben wurde. Die Begehung mit dem dafür zuständigen der Stadt und der Gutachterin fand am Donnerstag statt.!! Ich würde es begrüßen wenn nicht so spekulative Bemerkungen oder Vermutungen veröffentlicht würden da das unserer Sache Bikepark Beerfelden und Lift nicht weiterhilft. Wenn ihr fundiertes Wissen verbreiten wollt, meldet Euch bei Werner oder mir, ich denke wir sind am besten informiert.

2. Zum 1. Mai! Wie in der Mail geschrieben hat uns die Kostenseite mit dem Bus (den wir ja auch wegen Euch unterhalten = teuer) und die Resonanz der letzten Jahre am 1. Mai dazu bewogen nicht auf zu machen. Letztes Jahr waren ganze 3 Biker da und das Jahr zuvor 5, das rechnet sich für uns nicht, ich hoffe das könnt ihr verstehen.!


----------



## schlurie (25. April 2009)

Hallo Optibiker
Wer ist den die junge Gutachterin eigentlich?


----------



## Ope (25. April 2009)

Bitte schreibt hier ausschliesslich Fakten, ansonsten besser einfach nichts


----------



## down (25. April 2009)

@schlurie:

wie wäre es mit leben und leben lassen, kann irgendwie deine intention bei deinen postings nicht verstehen, wir leben in einem demokratischen gesellschaftssystem und du kannst in diesem system deine meinung äußern wo und wann du willst.

jedoch sehe ich bei dir eigentlich nur den hang zum destruktiven selbstdarstellen wobei du dich noch hinter fadenscheinigen rechtlichen und naturschützerischen behauptungen versteckst.

Dir gefällt aus welchen gründen auch immer der bikepark nicht, schreib doch einfach was dich wirklich bewegt? bist du der jagdpächter, oder wirst du irgenwie anders durch den bikepark persönlich eingeschränkt?

laß uns darüber reden oder akzeptiere doch einfach die bedüfnisse eines teils dieser demokratischen gesellschaft!!

Du kannst dich auch gerne vertrauensvoll ganz persönlich an mich per pm wenden.
ich werde versuchen dir im rahmen meiner möglichkeiten gerne zu helfen.

falls ich oder sonst dir nichts helfen kann, ja dann bleibt wohl nichts, dann wander aus.

oder glaubst du ernsthaft, daß das wohl eines einzelnen über das wohl vieler steht??


----------



## Ope (25. April 2009)

Dem Artikel vom User "down" schliesse ich mich voll und ganz an


----------



## freeolly (25. April 2009)

Also ich hatte heute einen geilen Tag!
Mit oder ohne Lift, egal! Die neue
 Regelung mit dem Anstellen klappt auch super.
Auf jeden Fall nehme ich nächstes Mal einen Hammer und Nägel
mit und repariere mal den alten kleinen Northshore.
Cheers!
Olly


----------



## Ope (25. April 2009)

So muss das sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osama (25. April 2009)

schlurie schrieb:


> Hallo Optibiker
> Wer ist den die junge Gutachterin eigentlich?



Na, gefällt sie Dir?


----------



## yoyojas (25. April 2009)

Hi Bernd bist du morgen auch am Start? Haben uns schon lang nicht mehr gesehen das letzte mal nach deinem Sturtz


----------



## Osama (25. April 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Hi Bernd bist du morgen auch am Start? Haben uns schon lang nicht mehr gesehen das letzte mal nach deinem Sturtz



Nein, leider nich.
Hab noch kein Auto und bin bis auf weiteres auf mitfahren angewiesen.
Aber spätestens ab mitte Juli is des wieder anders.

Viel Spaß moin und grüße an alle die mich kennen und trotzdem mögen.
Und dies hier nicht lesen tun.


----------



## yoyojas (25. April 2009)

Na ja vieleicht meldet sich noch jemand der dich mit nimmt da wären wir wieder bei dein P... gehört ????????????


----------



## schlurie (25. April 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Bitte schreibt hier ausschliesslich Fakten, ansonsten besser einfach nichts


 
Also ihrwolltet wissen warum ich so gegen den Bikepark bIn:
1: Hoffe das ich nicht wieder gleich eine Verwarnung bekomme
2. Ich benutze das Gebiet am Skilift ja schon außerhalb der Bikepark Öffnungszeiten um mich dort sportlich zu betätigen, wurde aber schon mehrfach von Bikern unschön , ja fast schon beleidigend angemacht weil ich gerade dort unterwegs war und diser Benutzer von oben herab geschossen kam.
Dies ist mir diese Woche gerade wieder passiert, heute war ich zum Beispiel in einem anderen Teil des odenwaldes unterwegs, auch dort wurde ich fasst von einem Biker überfahren.Ich vermisse eines von Seiten der Biker dass sie auch mehr Rücksicht auf andere Sportler nehmen möchten die sich in  der Natur  gerade bei der Sportausübung aufhalten .
3. Ich war war früher auch Leistungssportler , habe aber der Ausübung meines Sports stets darauf geachtet dass ich niemanden Gefährte, in Gefahr bringe, Belästige etc.
4. Ich habe und dies mache ich auch heut noch , stets Rücksicht auf die Natur genommen, diese weder beschädigt, verunreinigt, geschädigt und die dort vorkommende Tierwelt in Ruhe gelassen. Ich habe mich stets der Natur untergeordnet und geachtet. Dies verlange ich auch von Bikern die sich im Wald bewegn und ihren Sport dort ausüben.
Deshalb habe ich kein Verstädnis dafür dass man zur Ausübung dieser Sportart noch zusätzlich irgendwelche waghalsige  Hinternisse etc.aufbaut 
Es gibt doch im Odenwald so viele Abfahrten die auch das nötige Adrenalin steigen lassen.
5. Ich bin nicht neidig gegen die Bikeparkbetreiber, denn diese geben sich schon Mühe euch den richtigen Kick zu ermöglichen. Ich gehe jedoch davon aus dass hierbei auch der wirtschaftliche Faktor eine Rolle spielt, denn man muss ja schließlich für die Benutzung auch eine Gebühr zahlen
6. Auch muss ich bei meinen  Unternehmungen im Odenwald , egal wo dies jetzt ist feststellen dass immer mehr Unrat , Partyreste etc. einfach rücksichtslos liegen gelassen werden oder gar bewusst weggeworfen.

So nun könnt ihr mir das alles übelnehmen oder nicht, nun habt ihr meine Meinung hier gelesen.
Tschüss bis bald


----------



## Knorze (25. April 2009)

@schluri

wenn ich deine texte lese, kommt mir echt die galle hoch. du stellst das alles so hin als wären die benutzer des bikeparks beerfelden alles rücksichtslose, den wald zerstörende umweltsünder. du weisst das dort abfahrtsorientierte mountainbiker ihren sport ausüben und wunderst dich das du beinahe über den haufen gefahren wirst??????? da frag ich mich doch ob (sorry für die ausdrucksweise) bei dir noch alles klar ist?
wenn man mountainbikern die chance gibt sich auf extra für unsere sportart präparierten strecken sich "auszutoben" dann wird es ganz einfach weniger von diesen wanderern-mtb´lern konflikte geben.
deine argumente von wegen umwelt bzw flurschäden die durch mtb´ler entstehen sind einfach nur extrem lächerlich. fahr mal mit dem fahrrad von neckarsteinach nach hd auf den königsstuhl. da sind alle 2kilometer fette schneissen im wald durch forstarbeiter und die beseitigen nicht nur sturmschäden etc. dort wird durch die fällung von bäumen und der damit verbundenen zerstörung des betroffenen gebietes kapital geschlagen. ich glaube echt das du einfach, in deinem tiefsten inneren, so verbitterst bist das du nicht mit ansehen kannst das dort leute von 8jahren bis hoch zu 60+ gemeinsam spass an ihrem sport haben. ich hab im übrigen auch noch keinen gesehen der dort müll auf der streck hinterlässt.
mein vorschlag wäre ja mal ganz einfach du kommst mal samstags oder sonntags zum bikepark und wir reden mal persönlich mit einander. weil in irgendwelche foren rumstänkern kann jeder.
das soll kein angriff gegen deine person sein und ist beim besten willen nicht böse gemeint aber deine posts waren bisher leider mal zu 80% bullshi$.

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osama (25. April 2009)

Danke, das waren die Worte die mir fehlten.


----------



## Puky Pitt (25. April 2009)

*Also ihrwolltet wissen warum ich so gegen den Bikepark bIn:

2. ....wurde aber schon mehrfach von Bikern unschön , ja fast schon beleidigend angemacht weil ich gerade dort unterwegs war und dieser Benutzer von oben herab geschossen kam....
....auch dort wurde ich fasst von einem Biker überfahren.*

also solche erfahrungen kann ich dir nicht glauben das du in beerfelden im bikepark gemacht hast. und wenn standest du wohl auf der strecke im weg. ansonsten hatte ich bei all meinen besuchen (nicht wenige) nie ein rücksichtsloses verhalten unsererseites also der biker festgestellt.

*3. .... habe aber der Ausübung meines Sports stets darauf geachtet dass ich niemanden Gefährte, in Gefahr bringe, Belästige etc.*

und wieder kann ich deiner aussage nicht viel glauben schenken. derarteiges verhalten kann ich nicht unterschreiben. 

*4. Ich habe und dies mache ich auch heut noch , stets Rücksicht auf die Natur genommen......
*
und wir nehmen keine rücksicht? darf ich das so verstehn? keine ahnung was du genau macht aber mit jedem tritt in die wiese bist du nicht besser wie wir. außerdem is der park extra angelegt und akzeptiert!

*.....Deshalb habe ich kein Verstädnis dafür dass man zur Ausübung dieser Sportart noch zusätzlich irgendwelche waghalsige  Hinternisse etc.aufbaut 
*
ok und ohne diese hindernisse, wie solln wir dann unsren sport nennen und ausüben? und noch einmal: der park wurde dafür angelegt genauso wie zB ein fußballplatz etc.

*Auch muss ich bei meinen  Unternehmungen im Odenwald , egal wo dies jetzt ist feststellen dass immer mehr Unrat , Partyreste etc. einfach rücksichtslos liegen gelassen werden oder gar bewusst weggeworfen.
*
WIR haben bis jetzt immer für ordnung gesorgt. ich habe in den 3 jahren in denen ich dort fahre vllt 2 flaschen im wald gefunden und die kann man dann auch nicht einmal frei so den biker unterjubeln! Wir sind nicht die eizigsten nutzer dieses waldes, was du ja selber wissen müsstest.

Gruß Puky, bis sonntag


----------



## Osama (25. April 2009)

schlurie schrieb:


> Also ihrwolltet wissen warum ich so gegen den Bikepark bIn:
> .



Wissen wollte es glaub niemand, aber danke für die Info.
Dann wissen wir ja nun das Du offenbar nur ein Ignoranter, pseudo intellektueller Nörgler bist.

P.S.: Der Dichter der Dichter - kriegt gleich was auf die Lichter


----------



## freeolly (25. April 2009)

Hallo?
So was wie den Typen kann man doch nicht für voll nehmen.
Ist wohl besser die jungen Leute gehen in die Kneipe und saufen. So ein Scheiß...
Ich hab echt die Nase voll von solchen ignoranten, selbstbezogenen Besserwissern.
Grüße vom Grandpa.  LOL

PS: Prost!!!


----------



## Sird77 (25. April 2009)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde... 

An dieser Stelle würde ich mich auch gerne an der "Diskussion" beteiligen...

zunächst einmal würde ich darum bitten die Gemüter zu beruhigen...

Also ich schliesse mich meinen Vorrednern an, insofern als das wir in einer demokratischen Gesellschaft leben in der jeder das Recht hat sich frei auszuleben, solange er ander damit nicht belästigt...


Jeder hat das Recht auf freie Meinungsäusserung und darf seinem Unmut öffentlich kund tun...Gott sei dank...

So, nun hat ein Mitbürger seinen subjektivem Unmut geäußert...DAS AKZEPTIEREN WIR!!!

Was ich aber nicht akzeptieren kann sind haltlose Behauptungen á la "alle deutschen sind Nazis und alle Türken sind Verbrecher".

Hier äußert sich das in Form von Verallgemeinrung gegen Biker á la alle Biker sind Rücksichtslos und alle Biker machen Dreck und Zerstören die Umwelt"

Es mag ja sein das eben jene Mitbürger tatsächlich persönlich Betroffener ist...ob es nun sei das er tatsächlich mal von nem Biker angefahren wurde oder ob ihm beim Sonntags-Nachmittagsspaziergang ne Müllhalde übern Weg gelaufen ist...

Fakt ist dieser Mensch hat was gegen uns und unser tun...müssen wir wohl akzeptieren...ist seine Freiheit...
*
Viel mehr stellt sich mir die Frage, wie wir dem entgegnen...*
Denn Fakt ist auch, das solche Leute die Situation nicht einfacher machen und wenn er nur als aktiver Vogelschützer zum Bürgermeister geht gibts schon noch ein Fürsprecher mehr für die "Anti-Fraktion".

Ich bin mit Herz und Seelte Biker und liebe die Natur und deren Tiere...ich respektiere jeden Menschen...das erwarte ich ja schliesslich auch...
Heiraten müssen wir ja deswegen nicht!

Ich verfolge das Forum mittlerweile lange genug um zu wissen, das solche Leute wie OPE, Puky Pitt, Kröte Yoyo oder so, obwohl nicht persönlich bekannt viel Herz und Seele im biken und vor allem auch im Bikepark haben...
so wie viele andere auch, u.a. ich ...

Sie würden allesamt nichts tun, was dem Image von Bikern schadet und die Natur MUTWILLIG zerstören oder verdrecken.
Des Weiteren kann ich mich anschliessen...ich hab weder in Beerfelden noch sonst wo erlebt, das man als Biker herablassend oder gar unhöflich ggüber andern ist.

Im Gegenteil, gerade weil wir einen schweren Stand haben halten wir uns sehr an die Regeln.

Seit kurzem bin ich DIMB-Mitglied und werde auch privat mehr Zeit in Aufklärung und Verständniss investieren, weil ich meinem Hobby nachgehen möchte ohne ständig in irgend einer Art Steine in den Weg gelegt zu bekommen.

An dieser Stelle möchte ich abschliessen...

@Gemeinde
lasst euch nicht beirren, haltet zusammen und an den Regeln fest, tretet dem DIMB bei und organisiert euch für euer Hobby
Ride on ...

@Schluri
Deine Argumente sind mir allesamt zu schwammig...blosse Behauptungen, keine stichhaltigen Hinweise
Was du damit bezweckst ist die Fronten verschärfen statt wirklich zu reden.
Du fühlst dich gestört...OK DEIN RECHT...Frage ist...wie ändern wir das gemeinsam???
VOR ALLEM EINE FRAGE AN DEINEN VERSTAND: DU WUNDERST DICH DAS IN EINEM BIKEPARK RÄDER VON OBEN ANGESCHOSSEN KOMMEN????????????wtf

Greetz @all

Wers persönlicher mag...pn


----------



## Ope (25. April 2009)

So ein Spinner, was will der hier im Forum??? 
Provozieren ..... was anderes wohl nicht.
Dafür ist dieses Forum keine Plattform daher bin ich dafür ihn bei weiteren Provokationen zu sperren.

So, jetzt mal meine Sicht der Dinge:

Erstens: räumen alle die den Bikepark regelmäßig nutzen IMMER ihren Müll weg bzw. an den (leider zu kleinen) Mülleimer.

Zweitens: nehmen wir sehr wohl Rücksicht auf andere Waldnutzer, es sei denn .....
sie machen dies unmöglich; zum Beispiel durch herumstehen auf einer extra gekennzeichneten Strecke auf der Biker Vorfahrt haben und Umsicht zwingend ist. Weiterhin unterbinden feste Strecken "Streckenwildwuchs".

Drittens: Liegt uns die Natur genauso am Herzen, deshalb treiben wir unseren Sport ja da. Und eine MTB Strecke ist definitiv nicht schädlicher für den Boden als ein Wanderweg (dazu gibt es Gutachten). (Ich bin übrigens Mitglied im Naturschutzbund) ...

Und zuguter Letzt eine Geschichte (selbst erlebt in Königheim vor 5 Jahren):

Ich fuhr eines schönes Tages zur Blütezeit des Dipdam (eine seltene Frauenschuh-Art bzw. Orchidee) auf einem schönen Singletrail. Eine Gruppe Wanderer begnete mir, ich verlangsamte auf Schritt-Tempo und grüßte. Einer der munteren Gesellen stellte sich vor mir breitbeinig auf den Weg und verbot mir die Weiterfahrt mit den Worten: Was fällt Ihnen denn ein, dies ist Naturschutzgebiet !!! 
Ich entgegnete: genau deshalb fahre ich auf dem Weg .....
Er: Ich haue ihnen gleich eine runter ..... auch noch frech werden .....
Ich: na dann hau mal gegen den Helm, das tut weh ..... auf wiedersehen ......
Ich stieg ab und schob vorbei, anschliessend setzte ich meine Tour fort. 
Auf dem Rückweg (selber Trail) traf ich wieder auf diese Gruppe ....
Und was sahen meine entsetzten Äuglein; der vermeintliche Naturliebhaber mit der großen Klappe stand mit seinen Wanderschuhen (Marke Waldbrandaustreter) mitten in den geschützten Dipdam-Pflanzen .... einen Teil hatte er schon auf Bodenniveau gewalzt ... um Fotos der Blüten zu machen. Seine Gruppenmittglieder ebenso mitten in der Fauna schön verteilt im geschützten Areal.
Ich habe ihn sofort darauf freundlich angesprochen  .... mich dann aber entfernt um eine Eskalation zu verhindern denn er wollte nun doch nonverbal weiterkommunizieren.

Soviel zu den selbsternannten (und selbstherrlichen) Naturschützern .....

Grüße vom Ope 
(der sich wünscht den Herrn Schlurie gerne mal persönlich zu dem von ihm hier geschriebenen Nonsens interviewen zu können)


----------



## Sird77 (25. April 2009)

Schöne Geschichte Ope, Mitten aus dem Leben!!!

Und....
das es Spinner in der Naturschützerfraktion gibt sei hiermit entgültig bewiesen...

aber auch wir haben welche die eben meinen beim begegnen von Wanderern nicht wie du auf Schritttempo runterzugehn sonern voll vorbei zu moschen...

Aber das sind ebenso Einzelfälle...die hat´s in jeder Sparte des Lebens immer und überall.

Ich behaupte ja auch nicht das jeder Wanderer sich mir mit Absicht in meinen schönen Trail stellt 

alles in allem würd ich gern hören was Herr Schlurie zu unseren Argumenten zu sagen hat?

Eine Frage noch...was ist dann in Herrn S Augen Skifahren? --> Massenvernichtung???


----------



## schlurie (26. April 2009)

Danke
für die Komplimente
Noch einen schönen geruhsamen Sonntag


----------



## Ope (26. April 2009)

Den werde ich bei angenehmer Atmosphäre in Beerfelden unter Sportskollegen geniessen ....
Gegen 10.00 sind wir dann da


----------



## yoyojas (26. April 2009)

erster

guten morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puky Pitt (26. April 2009)

zweiter! gleich gehts los!


----------



## tokay20 (26. April 2009)

immerhin dritter!


----------



## schlurie (26. April 2009)

Hallo guten Morgen!
Nach dem ich Gestern ja so viele nette Komplimente bekommen habe, freue ich mich auf diesen herrlichen Sonntag.
es freut mich immer mehr feststellen zu können, daß sich diees Forum als wahre Fundgrube für Psychologe heraus kristalisiert.
Man kann hier sehr gutdie Charakterien der einzelnen Nutzern analysieren!
Es ist einfach wunderbar Psychologie zu betreiben!

Ich werd mich zu gegebener Zeit mal ieder ausführlich melden, wenn ich neue Details weiß!


----------



## Knorze (26. April 2009)

schlurie du bist leider so panne..... du tust mir ja fast schon leid.


----------



## Osama (26. April 2009)

Profundes Laienwissen was?
Siehe mein letzter post, der kann sich selber nicht leiden.


----------



## Sird77 (26. April 2009)

Nächste Meldung ist raus...

Ich bitte euch...haltet euch bedeckt...keine Schimpfworte oder Beleidigungen mehr, denn dann hat er was er will....

wütende Biker die aggro werden und die er entsprechend vorzeigen kann...

Bleibt cool und setzt ihn auf igno oder meldet ihn...

Greetz aus Breuberg


----------



## schlurie (26. April 2009)

Danke 
für die MELDUNG die abgegeben hast.
Es ist halt bei uns in Deutschland so wenn jemand kritik übt oder anderer Meinung ist als die Allgemeinheit dann muss man ihn mit allen Mitteln tot machen.
Das beste Beispiel dafür ist die Parteipolitik in Hessen.
Aber wie schon erwähnt ich kann damit leben!
Ich werde mich wie schon angekündigt bei gegebener Zeit wieder zu Wort melden.
Mal sehen wer dann zu diesem Zeitpunkt Recht behält!


----------



## Osama (26. April 2009)

Wir wünschen uns eben konstruktive Kritik.

So typen erinnern mich an die Nachbarn von Reinhard Mey. Die mit dem Garten.......


----------



## aradriel (26. April 2009)

Scheint so als ob das Odenwald Forum nun seinen exklusiven Forentroll hat, also dann...no fish for you


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlurie (26. April 2009)

Was hab ich erfahren der Bikepark ist geschlossen?


----------



## jatschek (26. April 2009)

Um die Zeit ja.


----------



## yoyojas (26. April 2009)

toller tag heute mit netten leuten und hat viel spaß gemacht
gruß an alle die heute so zahlreich erschienen sind...

einfach eine tolle truppe


----------



## justStoked (26. April 2009)

da kann ich nur zustimmen! war alles dabei was das herz begehrt! ihr wisst bescheid


----------



## tokay20 (26. April 2009)

Wunderbar wars! 

Und sogleich ein paar Bilder hochgeschubst....


----------



## guru39 (26. April 2009)

Mir hat es heute in Beerfelden auch sehr gut gefallen 






weitere Bilder werden die Tage folgen 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (26. April 2009)

War ein spitzen Tag mit super Leuten eine echt prima Gemeinschaft, ihr seid meine zweite Familie  .
Das mit Training verbinden zu können ist wunderbar. 
Übrigens ist die Bank am Start oben wirklich chillig  ....
Liebe Grüße an alle die heute da waren und ein dickes Lob und auch Dank an Guru und Knipse !!! Das erste Bild ist ja schon mal ein Knaller 

Im übrigen kann eine Familie nicht durch fremde Personen wie Herrn H.J. M aus E. aus der Ruhe gebracht werden, wir haben fast alle schon Kinder großgezogen 
Und Hobbypsychologen sind eh Lachplatten  wie schrieb Osama; .... profundes Laienwissen .... , sie taugen aber wahrlich zur Belustigung.

Grüßle @ all vom Ope


----------



## guru39 (26. April 2009)

Hi jungs,
zum Thema Schluri das ich heute so ganz nebenbei mitbekommen habe,
ignorieren


----------



## Ope (26. April 2009)

Ich habe ihn direkt per PN angschrieben und habe auch durchblicken lassen das WIR wissen wer er ist (auch namentlich). Eine PN ging ebenso postwendend an die zuständigen Mods.

Grüßle vom Ope (der ganz schön groggy ist ......     )


----------



## Deleted 130247 (26. April 2009)

@ guru, Hut ab vor beiden, dem Fahrer als auch dem Fotografen. Gefällt


----------



## runnerroller77 (26. April 2009)

Tach.Kann mich nur anschliessen,alles sehr coole Leute.War mal wieder super heute.Nur leider immer so kurz.Würde gern viel mehr und länger fahren.Fahre erst seit einem Jahr und lerne bei jeder Fahrt dazu,da kann ich nicht genug bekommen.Und jetzt noch ´ne ganze Woche warten..............pffrrrrzzlll

PS:justStoked nennst du dich also


----------



## Deleted 130247 (26. April 2009)

, mußt eben nächstes mal früher kommen. WE kommt doch bald, ist doch eh ne kurze Woche.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (26. April 2009)

So, gute Nacht......bin hundemüde.


----------



## Puky Pitt (27. April 2009)

schlurie schrieb:


> Danke
> für die MELDUNG die abgegeben hast.
> Es ist halt bei uns in Deutschland so wenn jemand kritik übt oder anderer Meinung ist als die Allgemeinheit dann muss man ihn mit allen Mitteln tot machen.
> Das beste Beispiel dafür ist die Parteipolitik in Hessen.
> ...




sorry aber ich muss das einfach nochmal zitieren. des wird aber auch das letzt sein was ich zu deiner person schreibe! zumal du jetzt auf meine ignor kommst und parallel eine meldung an die mods geht und vor allem weil ich auf so einen dünnbrei keine lust habe! Deine argumentation is absolut confuse

du schreibst du kannst mit der situation leben...??? anscheinend nicht. sonst würdest du hier nicht so einfach leute beschimpfen die dir nix getan haben usw...und was bitte hat der park und desen nutzer mit der hessischen politik zu tun? jap, rein gar nichts! und wenn jmd seine meinung sagen will kann er das gerne tun, so lange er dies in korrekter form verübt und nicht in so unüberlegten und inhaltslosen aussagen wie du sie hier von dir lässt. wir wollen niemanden mit allen mittel tot machen so wie du es schreibts. viel mehr kommt es ganau anderst herum rüber. so das wars von mir. dir noch viel spaß aber nicht hier im forum 

so zu den positiven ereignissen! war heute mal wieder ein richtig geiler tag. danke an alle die da waren und mit uns spaß hatten. gruß auch an die fleisigen helfer um optibiker und co! ihr seit die besten! bis nächsten sonntag!!!!!!!!!!!

so und jetzt tun mir die finger weh;-) deswegen eine gute nacht


----------



## MrFaker (27. April 2009)

kann das sein, dass schlurie beschränkt ist?

oder einfach nur saudumm? 

spare dir doch deine arbeit, es interessiert HIER niemand, stell dich vor deinen fettverschmierten spiegel und erzähl es dir selbst...

amüsant ist er aber, ich habe vorhin eine tüte voll kondomen gesehen, welcher böse mensch schmeißt so etwas in den wald?

lg chris


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (27. April 2009)

@Schlurie
Ich glaube du hast zu viel von diesem kraut was auf der Skipiste wächst geraucht! 
War ein geiles wochenende im Park
Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## justStoked (27. April 2009)

1.ich würde sagen es ist das beste einfach keine kommentare zu seinen posts mehr abzugeben!? spart euch doch die arbeit und ihm die bestätigung.
2. hatte mich gestern noch mit einem jungen mann über fahrradhalter unterhalten. das ding an meiner kiste nennt sich "logic 3" und ich habs bei Rameder bestellt. einfach mal unter www.kupplung.de schauen 

@ runnerroller77 ich weiß wo du wohnst!!! 

in diesem sinne, RIDE ON und bis zum wochenende!


----------



## Hardionline (27. April 2009)

Geiles Bild Guru! Grüße auch an Linda S.- sehr guter Schuß! Sie hat auch gestern meine Frau geknipst.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (27. April 2009)

justStoked schrieb:


> 1.ich würde sagen es ist das beste einfach keine kommentare zu seinen posts mehr abzugeben!? spart euch doch die arbeit und ihm die bestätigung.
> 
> 
> Ja hast schon recht ich denk mir halt mein teil
> Ride On


----------



## Puky Pitt (27. April 2009)

justStoked schrieb:


> ....hatte mich gestern noch mit einem jungen mann über fahrradhalter unterhalten. das ding an meiner kiste nennt sich "logic 3" und ich habs bei Rameder bestellt. einfach mal unter www.kupplung.de schauen
> 
> 
> > jap danke. das war ich ;-) super da werd ich gleich ma schaun ob ich was find. danke.
> ...


----------



## schlurie (27. April 2009)

Nun da ich ja angeblich gewisse Leute hier beleidigt haben soll, wollte ich nur mitteilen, dass ich dieses Forum weiter beobachte und mich zu gegebener Zeit wieder hier einklinken werde.
Ach hab ich eventuell schon wieder jemanden beleidigt?
Dann seid bitte so nett und meldet dies gleich weiter!


----------



## optibiker (27. April 2009)

Sehr geehrter Schlurie oder soll ich H. M....r  aus E....h zu ihnen sagen oder Siggi der Odenwälder Drache?  Da man Ihnen die Plattform bei Skilifte Beerfelden entzogen hat lassen sie sich jetzt bei uns aus! Wir werden ihre Äußerungen und Posts so behandeln wie dies die Institutionen die sie regelmäßig mit ihren Mails beglücken auch handhaben, sie ignorieren diese mittlerweile, da die Welt und die Arbeit der Institutionen nicht nur M....r heist. Wir haben ihnen sehr viel zu verdanken aber dadurch lassen wir nicht unterkriegen. Wir können aber leider nichts dafür wenn Sie ihren Lebensabend nicht geniesen können und anderen das Leben und den Spaß an der Ausübung ihres Sportes vermiesen müssen. Ich nehme an dass Sie ihren Sport alleine ausgeübt haben da ihr Verhalten und Äußerungen nicht für Team- und Vereinsfähigkeit sprechen. Dies ist die Letzte Stellungnahme zu der ich mich hinreisen lasse wir werden nicht mehr auf ihre Posts reagieren. Keiner der Community wird mehr auf Sie reagieren.  PN können sie sich auch sparen, da mir, um diese zu beantworten meine Zeit zu schade ist!!


----------



## Knorze (27. April 2009)

@optibiker




gruss


----------



## Puky Pitt (27. April 2009)

word!

so und jetzt was erfreuliches ;-) ich habe die heinzelmännchen im wald gesehn und auch gleich ein paar fotos ihrer arbeit gemacht.






danke an euch!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (27. April 2009)

( verbessert )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (27. April 2009)

'sach ma Kröte: du musst die großen Buchstaben nehmen! Nicht :d sondern : D =


----------



## Knorze (27. April 2009)

ahh krass sind das die zwei "bombenkrater" auf der neuen strecke (zwischen alter und neuer)?????
@optibiker
wenns noch arbeit gibt ich hab die ganze woche frei und würde mich sehr über eine ABM freuen.

gruss marco


----------



## Ric-O (27. April 2009)

Wer hat denn am Sonntag mit den 2 Blitzen hinter den Anliegern ganz oben gelegen?
Wo kann man die Fotos anschauen, bekommen?


----------



## Puky Pitt (27. April 2009)

das wsr die "knipse" aka kaena hier ausm forum hier.


----------



## optibiker (27. April 2009)

Knorze schrieb:


> ahh krass sind das die zwei "bombenkrater" auf der neuen strecke (zwischen alter und neuer)?????
> @optibiker
> wenns noch arbeit gibt ich hab die ganze woche frei und würde mich sehr über eine ABM freuen.
> 
> gruss marco



jo, am Mittwoch bin ich zwischen 14. u 14.30 am Spot. Raimund (Scott)
ist auch zum helfen da.

Gruss G   unter


----------



## Deleted 130247 (27. April 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> 'sach ma Kröte: du musst die großen Buchstaben nehmen! Nicht :d sondern : D =


  Du weißt doch Tokay´chen, ich bin manchmal etwas verstreut,....ne warte......ach ja, zerstreut muß es glaube ich heißen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (27. April 2009)

Der neue Track wird bestimmt geiööl...
@Kröte:
Gerdi was soll denn das für ein handgruß auf dem bild sein


----------



## Deleted 130247 (27. April 2009)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Der neue Track wird bestimmt geiööl...
> @Kröte:
> Gerdi was soll denn das für ein handgruß auf dem bild sein


Soll heißen, stop hier wird noch nicht gefahren !


----------



## visionthing (27. April 2009)

War ein toller Tag gestern und besonders an Schildkröte danke für die Anfänger Streckenführung. Ist ne tolle Strecke die ihr da habt. Werde auf jedenfall mal wieder kommen.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (27. April 2009)

visionthing schrieb:


> War ein toller Tag gestern und besonders an Schildkröte danke für die Anfänger Streckenführung. Ist ne tolle Strecke die ihr da habt. Werde auf jedenfall mal wieder kommen.


  Gern geschehen, hauptsache es hat Euch Spaß gemacht.      Und das Wiederkommen nicht vergessen.


----------



## Ope (27. April 2009)

so, ab heute Mitglied bei Woffm ......    so gehts auch in Beerfelden vorwärts


----------



## tokay20 (27. April 2009)

JUHU!


----------



## demoride411 (28. April 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> so, ab heute Mitglied bei Woffm ......    so gehts auch in Beerfelden vorwärts



simmer ma gespannt


----------



## fastmike (28. April 2009)

die kaena soll ma fotos zeigen


----------



## Ric-O (28. April 2009)

Im Album


----------



## guru39 (28. April 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (28. April 2009)

klasse  ....


----------



## guru39 (28. April 2009)

wenn wir das nächste mal in Beerfelden sind machen wir einen richtige Fotosession 

hier sind noch ein paar: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/11094

Gruß Guru.


----------



## Ope (28. April 2009)

kein Ding, bin dabei  .....
Das heisst ........... wir sind ja eh immer alle da .... lach'
Einmal die Woche Familientag halt 
Schade das ihr nicht zum grillen/chillen geblieben seid ....


----------



## tokay20 (28. April 2009)

buhuhuhu....bin gar net auf den Bildern.....es liegt doch an mir......

Nunja: wir man in meinem Album sieht, haben wir immerhin 3 Bilder von mir hinbekommen, bei denen ich

1. drauf bin
2. nicht verschommen bzw. verwackelt bin und 
3. der Kopf dabei ist

für den Anfang.....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. April 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> buhuhuhu....bin gar net auf den Bildern.....es liegt doch an mir......
> 
> Nunja: wir man in meinem Album sieht, haben wir immerhin 3 Bilder von mir hinbekommen, bei denen ich
> 
> ...


----------



## Ope (28. April 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> buhuhuhu....bin gar net auf den Bildern.....es liegt doch an mir......
> 
> Nunja: wir man in meinem Album sieht, haben wir immerhin 3 Bilder von mir hinbekommen, bei denen ich
> 
> ...



du solltest vielleicht mal *vor* dem Fotografen vorbeifahren ..... nicht dahinter   

Grüßle vom sexistischen Ope lach' ......


hach' ..... ich freu mich schon wie verrückt euch alle wiederzusehen und gemeinsam Spaß zu haben .......
(liest sich auch wieder irgendwie sexistisch ....... , in letzter Zeit ist das irgendwie komisch mit mir ....., ich glaub' ich werd' alt)


----------



## Knorze (28. April 2009)

nabend 
geht ihr am samstag oder eher am sonntach nach bärfelle?


----------



## tokay20 (28. April 2009)

*Vor* dem Fotografen? Häh?

Ich hatte überlegt, langsamer zu fahren damit die Bilder nicht immer so verschwommen sind - oder nicht mehr so hoch zu springen damit der Kopf nicht immer weg ist - aber *vor* dem Fotografen.... wo soll das denn sein??

Ich habe einen ganz anderen Plan: ich werde beim nächsten mal bewusst darauf achten, ja nicht fotografiert zu werden - dann schauen wir mal.....


----------



## Ope (28. April 2009)

Samstag Nachmittag zum schaufeln, Sonntag zum fahren .....

Grüßle Ope


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knorze (28. April 2009)

schaufeln morgen fahren sonntag

bis dann


----------



## Puky Pitt (28. April 2009)

sonntag jap. oh man und ich hab es geschafft auf keinen foto drauf zu sein .... ok bei denen von meike. nur die hab ich noch nicht hochgeladen -> kein speicherplatz mehr...


----------



## Ope (28. April 2009)

sind doch noch gar nicht alle online .....  hoffe ich ....


----------



## tokay20 (28. April 2009)

Ach - Puky wird getröstet ja?

Okäääyyyy.....


----------



## justStoked (28. April 2009)

sonntag sinn mer a wieder dobei! steht der grosse grill wieder? dann kann ich diesmal die kleine qualmschüssel zuhause lassen 

wenn ihr samstag noch hilfe beim bauen braucht lässt sich da vielleicht auch was machen, aber immer unter der bedingung das der grill steht


----------



## Puky Pitt (28. April 2009)

@ yoyojas: bringt ihr das grillchen wieder mit ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (28. April 2009)

Och mei Mädche ..... es wird auch bald super tolle Bilder von DIR MIT KOPF OHNE GEWACKEL geben .... isch schwör'


----------



## tokay20 (28. April 2009)

justStoked schrieb:


> dann kann ich diesmal die kleine qualmschüssel zuhause lassen


 
Meinst du das grüne Ding auf Beinen mit dem Alu Teil? Hat das gequalmt? Ich dachte das war gar nicht an.....

SCNR


----------



## tokay20 (28. April 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Och mei Mädche ..... es wird auch bald super tolle Bilder von DIR MIT KOPF OHNE GEWACKEL geben .... isch schwör'


 
Wir werden sehen .... 

Auf der anderen Seite sollte man (frau) sich evt. auch erstmal auf den Fahrstil konzentrieren.....dann kommen die Fotos von ganz alleine....


----------



## Ope (28. April 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Meinst du das grüne Ding auf Beinen mit dem Alu Teil? Hat das gequalmt? Ich dachte das war gar nicht an.....
> 
> SCNR



Ich dachte die wollten per Rauchzeichen den Pizzaboy rufen .......


----------



## yoyojas (29. April 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> du solltest vielleicht mal *vor* dem Fotografen vorbeifahren ..... nicht dahinter
> 
> Grüßle vom sexistischen Ope lach' ......
> 
> ...



ope du bist ALT


----------



## justStoked (29. April 2009)

ich geb ja zu, das mit dem alu war ne sche$%&§ idee


----------



## Deleted 130247 (29. April 2009)

....... , in letzter Zeit ist das irgendwie komisch mit mir ....., ich glaub' ich werd' alt)[/quote]
...........tja Ope´le so isses. Bei mir hat es ähnlich angefangen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (29. April 2009)

Wah....., eben noch nix los und jetzt lesen jede Menge hier . Hallo Leute


----------



## Deleted 130247 (29. April 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> wenn wir das nächste mal in Beerfelden sind machen wir einen richtige Fotosession
> 
> hier sind noch ein paar: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/11094
> 
> Gruß Guru.


     So mit allem drum und dran ? Das hört sich gut an.


----------



## yoyojas (29. April 2009)

Hallo Gerdche wie immer gut gelaunt  tja tja so ist es, wird immer schöner hier und wem haben wir das zu verdanken 
ihr wisst schon vielen dank 
@ puky pitt klaro nehmen wir den Grill mit und lassen den Abend wieder schön mit  ausklingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (29. April 2009)

Eieiei, bin leider erst wieder am 10.05 am Start, aber dann hechle ich wieder hinter Euch her .


----------



## yoyojas (29. April 2009)

Wie wie wie was sollen das, schwächelst du etwa


----------



## Deleted 130247 (29. April 2009)

Von mir ebenfalls vielen Dank !


----------



## Deleted 130247 (29. April 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Wie wie wie was sollen das, schwächelst du etwa


   Psst leise leise, ich bin in Winterberg heimlich trainieren, ´s Ope´le soll´s nicht wissen. Beim Rennen werde ich Ihn dann vor mir herhetzen


----------



## tokay20 (29. April 2009)

Naja - in dem Alter darf man ja wohl 'ma schwächeln.....schau dir das gut an Ope! Scheinst dem ja nachzueifern 

Aber: haste wenigestens gemerkt, Kröte, das du den 1000. Beitrag in diesem Thread geschrieben hast?

Das gibt beim nächsten Mal ein extra Bier!


----------



## yoyojas (29. April 2009)

Oh ja das schaffst du auf jeden fall  ich sag auch nix weiter bist du am Freitag auch schon da denn da sind wir auch in W-berg muß doch auch ein bissel Trainieren damit ich Matthias einhole


----------



## tokay20 (29. April 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Psst leise leise, ich bin in Winterberg heimlich trainieren, ´s Ope´le soll´s nicht wissen. Beim Rennen werde ich Ihn dann vor mir herhetzen


 
Ach .... Winterberg...... ja...weiss schon einer was mit uns ist ?


----------



## yoyojas (29. April 2009)

Jep wir fahren und ich freue mich wissen noch nicht ob Junior mitfährt aber Simon kommt auc jeden fall mit dafür sind wir am Sonntag in B-felden ein mal Kinderlos muß auch mal sein


----------



## yoyojas (29. April 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Naja - in dem Alter darf man ja wohl 'ma schwächeln.....schau dir das gut an Ope! Scheinst dem ja nachzueifern
> 
> Aber: haste wenigestens gemerkt, Kröte, das du den 1000. Beitrag in diesem Thread geschrieben hast?
> 
> Das gibt beim nächsten Mal ein extra Bier!



Ne Freibier für die ganze Bagasch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (29. April 2009)

Hast Recht - das gibt ein Freibier für alle (dann sollten wir aber ein ganz großes Bier nehmen... )

Ok - Supi! Wir fahren! War schon auf nicht fahren eingestellt....geht es ihm besser? Wünscht ihm auf jeden Fall gute Besserung!


----------



## yoyojas (29. April 2009)

Siehste kaum ist Freibier angesagt macht er sich aus dem Staub ja ja ja


----------



## Ope (29. April 2009)

*NAAAAAAABEEEEEND*!!!!!! 

Jo Gerdche dann trainier' mal wenn dein Tacho "unglaubliche Geschwindigkeit" anzeigt darfst aufhören ......... 
Winterberg Strecke ist voll lahm, hoffe sie stecken sie zum Rennen ordentlich um 

*Freibier*  wo wo wo .......

Ich freue mich auf Sontag lalalala ....... dumdidum .....


----------



## tokay20 (29. April 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Siehste kaum ist Freibier angesagt macht er sich aus dem Staub ja ja ja


 
Mysteriös - dabei haben wir ihm noch gar nicht gesagt das er das Bier ausgeben muss....


----------



## yoyojas (29. April 2009)

Ohhhhhhhhhh je, da hat es Gerdche aber voll zu tuen willst du ihm das wirklich zumuten  oder nimmst du ihn auch mal zur Brust so wie du es bei Pucky machst, na ja warum eigentlich nicht das hilft ihm bestimmt aber da wird er glaubich ganz schön wuschig und nervös.
Was ist mit dir am Freitag?


----------



## yoyojas (29. April 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Mysteriös - dabei haben wir ihm noch gar nicht gesagt das er das Bier ausgeben muss....



Ach was das ist beschlossene sache oder was meint ihr alle dazu? Immerhin der 1000 Eintrag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (29. April 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Ohhhhhhhhhh je, da hat es Gerdche aber voll zu tuen willst du ihm das wirklich zumuten  oder nimmst du ihn auch mal zur Brust so wie du es bei Pucky machst, na ja warum eigentlich nicht das hilft ihm bestimmt aber da wird er glaubich ganz schön wuschig und nervös.
> Was ist mit dir am Freitag?



Klar trainiere ich auch mit Gerdche wenn er möööch.
Freitag helfe ich im Kiebitz, wird bestimmt seeeehr voll 

*Und* Puky darf ned an meine Titten .....

Grüßle


----------



## Deleted 130247 (29. April 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Naja - in dem Alter darf man ja wohl 'ma schwächeln.....schau dir das gut an Ope! Scheinst dem ja nachzueifern
> 
> Aber: haste wenigestens gemerkt, Kröte, das du den 1000. Beitrag in diesem Thread geschrieben hast?
> 
> Das gibt beim nächsten Mal ein extra Bier!


    Tausend..........uff,  das kostet ja Freibier, ohje, und die Bagasch ist groß, was soll´s ich mache es gerne


----------



## Deleted 130247 (29. April 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Oh ja das schaffst du auf jeden fall  ich sag auch nix weiter bist du am Freitag auch schon da denn da sind wir auch in W-berg muß doch auch ein bissel Trainieren damit ich Matthias einhole


  Fahren erst sonntag gaaanz früh


----------



## Deleted 130247 (29. April 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Ach .... Winterberg...... ja...weiss schon einer was mit uns ist ?


    Wie ?, was ist mit Euch ???


----------



## Ope (29. April 2009)

Gerdche .... training gefällig????
Gemeinsam, nächstes Mal in Beerfelle???


----------



## Deleted 130247 (29. April 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Hast Recht - das gibt ein Freibier für alle (dann sollten wir aber ein ganz großes Bier nehmen... )
> 
> Ok - Supi! Wir fahren! War schon auf nicht fahren eingestellt....geht es ihm besser? Wünscht ihm auf jeden Fall gute Besserung!


  , nix verstehen.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (29. April 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Siehste kaum ist Freibier angesagt macht er sich aus dem Staub ja ja ja


Nix aus dem Staub, hatte einen Einsatz, alles gut ich konnte helfen  .


----------



## justStoked (29. April 2009)

bier un nen applekorn schalalalala, bier un nen applekorn schaaaalaaalaaaalaaalaalaaa.....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (29. April 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> *NAAAAAAABEEEEEND*!!!!!!
> 
> Jo Gerdche dann trainier' mal wenn dein Tacho "unglaubliche Geschwindigkeit" anzeigt darfst aufhören .......


----------



## Deleted 130247 (29. April 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> ohhhhhhhhhh je, da hat es gerdche aber voll zu tuen willst du ihm das wirklich zumuten  Oder nimmst du ihn auch mal zur brust so wie du es bei pucky machst, na ja warum eigentlich nicht das hilft ihm bestimmt aber da wird er glaubich ganz schön wuschig und nervös.
> Was ist mit dir am freitag?


    :d:d:d:d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (29. April 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Gerdche .... training gefällig????
> Gemeinsam, nächstes Mal in Beerfelle???


----------



## yoyojas (29. April 2009)

Bier, Appelkorn und ein Whisky am besten unser Liebling den Laphroaig Singel Malt von der Insel Islay Gerd du bist SUPER und wir haben dich ganz doll Lieb


----------



## Deleted 130247 (29. April 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Bier, Appelkorn und ein Whisky am besten unser Liebling den Laphroaig Singel Malt von der Insel Islay Gerd du bist SUPER und wir haben dich ganz doll Lieb


    Moooooment, von Appelkorn und Whiskey war nie die Rede, soll ja kein Saufgelage werden , ich Dachte eher an : ich laß´ ´mal ´ne Flasche Bier rumgehen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (29. April 2009)

@ Ope,   Du weißt doch, meine Geschwindigkeit ist unglaublich ( langsam )


----------



## G-ZERO FX (29. April 2009)

hi zusammen,

gibts denn Neuigkeiten bzgl dem Lift?

Gruß


----------



## tokay20 (29. April 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Wie ?, was ist mit Euch ???


 
Wir waren aweng im Ungewissen - aber nun ist alles klar! Am 1.5 gehts nach Winterberg! 

Das Stumpi tut mir zwar etwas leid - aber okäääyyy.....

Wollen doch net alleine das erste mal und  dann .... naja....du wisst schon.....

Also - mit dem Frei*wasauchimmer* - das bekommen wir hin! 
Beim vernichten sind wir immer an vorderster Front!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (29. April 2009)

G-ZERO FX schrieb:


> hi zusammen,
> 
> gibts denn Neuigkeiten bzgl dem Lift?
> 
> Gruß


    Noch nix


----------



## yoyojas (29. April 2009)

ein gutes tröpfchen ist nicht zum saufen sondern zum genießen


----------



## Osama (29. April 2009)

Ich will auch kommen,
nach B-felden.
Und zwar am Sonntag.
Und ich will nur das biken geniessen, weil ich clean und trocken bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoyojas (29. April 2009)

und wer ist alles am 1. mai in w´berg


----------



## yoyojas (29. April 2009)

Osama schrieb:


> Ich will auch kommen,
> nach B-felden.
> Und zwar am Sonntag.
> Und ich will nur das biken geniessen, weil ich clean und trocken bin.



super wir haben uns ja auch schon lange nicht mehr gesehen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (29. April 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> und wer ist alles am 1. mai in w´berg


3 Mai !


----------



## Osama (29. April 2009)

@yoyojas
Das is# wohl war.
Hab auch neue pfähne  
Wenn bei mir alles klar geht sieht man sich wohl Sonntag.
Bis dann.
Undu Gerdes kanns am 3. doch nich nach W-berg gehn.....Mann!


----------



## demoride411 (29. April 2009)

wir sind morgen in winterberg


----------



## Deleted 130247 (29. April 2009)

Osama schrieb:


> @yoyojas
> Das is# wohl war.
> Hab auch neue pfähne
> Wenn bei mir alles klar geht sieht man sich wohl Sonntag.
> ...


, agrnnntm, ich kann nichts ändern, ist leider schon länger ausgemacht. Aber ich bin mir sicher wir sehen uns noch oftoftoftoftoft in Beerfelden !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (29. April 2009)

demoride411 schrieb:


> wir sind morgen in winterberg


Toll, ich muß arbeiten , Euch viel Spaß


----------



## cookie77 (30. April 2009)

Will mit en paar Kumpels übers Wochende nach Beerfelde kommen,
gibts dort ne Müglichkeit zum Zelte mit em Grillplatz


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (30. April 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Eieiei, bin leider erst wieder am 10.05 am Start, aber dann hechle ich wieder hinter Euch her .



Sind Philippl und ich dabei??


----------



## Puky Pitt (30. April 2009)

cookie77 schrieb:


> Will mit en paar Kumpels übers Wochende nach Beerfelde kommen,
> gibts dort ne Müglichkeit zum Zelte mit em Grillplatz



mhh zelten... kann ich nicht genau sagen, vllt liest optibiker ja mit und kann was dazu sagen. ansonsten gemütlich im auto ratzen. ope is auch von SA übernacht im auto da;-) grillen geht auch. sonntag bringen yoyojas mit für sonntag zum chillige ausklang.

freu mich schon auf sonntag. 
in diesem sinne bis überübermorgen


----------



## optibiker (30. April 2009)

cookie77 schrieb:


> Will mit en paar Kumpels übers Wochende nach Beerfelde kommen,
> gibts dort ne Müglichkeit zum Zelte mit em Grillplatz



Hallo   ja wir haben in näherer Umgebung Hetzbach, Beerfelden, Gammelsbach Campingplätze. Es ist aber auch schon auf dem Parkplatz gezeltet worden oder am Skilift. Könnt ja am Samstag Werner (Pächter und Kioskbetreiber) noch mal Fragen ob das OK ist.  Gruß Optibiker


----------



## tokay20 (30. April 2009)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> mhh zelten... kann ich nicht genau sagen, vllt liest optibiker ja mit und kann was dazu sagen. ansonsten gemütlich im auto ratzen. ope is auch von SA übernacht im auto da;-) grillen geht auch. sonntag bringen yoyojas mit für sonntag zum chillige ausklang.
> 
> freu mich schon auf sonntag.
> in diesem sinne bis überübermorgen


 
Nur zur Sicherheit: sollte ich eventuell mein Stumpi  *auch* mitnehmen? Könnte es sein, das ich mit dem mal fahren will, weil das BigHit mit jemand anderen fährt?
Oder das Stumpi?


----------



## yoyojas (1. Mai 2009)

guten morgen


----------



## tokay20 (1. Mai 2009)

Moin!
Wer wollte sich eigentlich um das Wetter heute kümmern? Ich hoffe das wird was!


----------



## Osama (1. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Moin!
> Wer wollte sich eigentlich um das Wetter heute kümmern? Ich hoffe das wird was!


 
Moin,  ich kümmer mich.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Gerdche .... training gefällig????
> Gemeinsam, nächstes Mal in Beerfelle???


 , bin aber erst am 10.05 wieder vor Ort .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. Mai 2009)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Sind Philippl und ich dabei??


   Keine Ahnung ?   Seid Ihr dabei ??


----------



## Ope (1. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> , bin aber erst am 10.05 wieder vor Ort .



Jo, wir auch  ....
Da nehme ich dich mal ordentlich ran  ......


----------



## Knorze (1. Mai 2009)

wie ope..... bist am sonntag net da?????? was geht morgen mit schaufeln???

gruss


----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Jo, wir auch  ....
> Da nehme ich dich mal ordentlich ran  ......


  Jojo, aber nicht Hetzen, nicht über die Sprünge schubsen, nicht in den Wallride drücken und vor allem, schreie mich bitte nicht an...............................................


----------



## Ope (1. Mai 2009)

Ich weiss Gerd, du bist empfindlich ......


----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Ich weiss Gerd, du bist empfindlich ......


----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. Mai 2009)

Was hast Du den für ein neues Benutzerbild ?


----------



## Ope (1. Mai 2009)

Muß doch Flagge zeigen ..... 
Hab' meine Mitgliedschaft bei Wheels over Frankfurt unterschrieben .... hoffe das Volker am Sonntag da ist und sie entgegen nimmt.


----------



## tokay20 (1. Mai 2009)

Osama schrieb:


> Moin,  ich kümmer mich.


 
Saubere Arbeit! Danke!
Wetter hat gehalten - aber das nächste mal bitte etwas weniger Leute - war ja mordsmäßig voll!

Und sonst hat's einfach nur Spaß gemacht!

Ok - dann gehts Sontnag weiter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. Mai 2009)

Moin,moin, ( gähn ), viel Spaß am WE in Beerfelden. Gruß Kroete


----------



## tokay20 (2. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Moin,moin, ( gähn ), viel Spaß am WE in Beerfelden. Gruß Kroete


 
Viel Spaß in Winterberg! 

So ganz alleine.....all deine Freunde in Beerfelden......


----------



## Ope (2. Mai 2009)

Jeeeehaaaaa, morgen rocken wir das Haus 
Ich bin schon ganz geil ........


----------



## demoride411 (2. Mai 2009)

@ope
warst du am infotag (rinne) mit dem neue demo 8 am start?


----------



## tokay20 (2. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Jeeeehaaaaa, morgen rocken wir das Haus
> Ich bin schon ganz geil ........


 

Gewisse Äußerungen deinerseits nehmen bedenkliche Züge an - hatte gestern mit Jasmin darüber gesprochen.....wir werden das beobachten.....


----------



## Ope (2. Mai 2009)

demoride411 schrieb:


> @ope
> warst du am infotag (rinne) mit dem neue demo 8 am start?



Ja  ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (2. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Gewisse Äußerungen deinerseits nehmen bedenkliche Züge an - hatte gestern mit Jasmin darüber gesprochen.....wir werden das beobachten.....



nehme nicht den Zug ........ fahre selbst .......


----------



## tokay20 (2. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> nehme nicht den Zug ........ fahre selbst .......


 
dann ist doch gut das nur die Äußerungen die Züge nehmen!

Gehe nun Steaks holen - soll ich für jemanden mitbringen?


----------



## Ope (2. Mai 2009)

Ich mache mich auch gleich auf die Socken Essen holen, sonst muß ich morgen hungern. Nachher habe ich noch einen Geschäftstermin der warscheinlich länger dauert  ....
Nix mit schaufeln heute ......
Dafür bin ich morgen schon sehr früh da  und buddel was der Stiel hergibt ....


----------



## yoyojas (2. Mai 2009)

He Ope dein Benutzerbild macht ein ja ganz gaga denke schon die ganze Zeit he was quatschen die denn mit "Ope" an ist doch ein ganz anderer total blem blem und panne im Kop, bis ich mir dich mal richtig angeschaut hab das kommt von zu wenig schlaf  
Also wann ist wer morgen da? 
Matthias meinte ja nicht so früh aber ich muß doch endlich die sch..ß sprünge hinbekommen das regt mich ja voll auf alles nur wegen dem Rücken aber morgen nehme ich sie mir alle vor ehm vieleicht .
Grilli ist natürlich mit dabei


----------



## Ope (2. Mai 2009)

Ich bin schon früh um 7.00/8.00 Uhr zum buddeln da 

Hab eine Menge Fleisch eingekauft für viele verfressene Mäuler und drei Tannenzäpfle Sixpacks 

Wenn es kein Fleisch mehr auf dieser Welt gibt ............... dann ess' ich halt Vegetarier.
----Weil mein Gemüse wächst im Stall


----------



## yoyojas (2. Mai 2009)

Ok Ope um die Zeit kannst du mit Matthias rechnen aber nicht mit mir uaaaaaa da schlaf ich noch


----------



## Ope (2. Mai 2009)

bin mal gespannt ob Puky sich noch meldet ......
Die ham' sich doch die Gehirnzellen am Freitag weggeblasen .....


----------



## yoyojas (2. Mai 2009)

Ja ja ja so sindse die jungen Leut, aber das wäre ja eine Plamage für Pucky wenn er morgen SCHWÄCHELT


----------



## Ope (2. Mai 2009)

.... und was für eine Blamage .....


----------



## tokay20 (2. Mai 2009)

5 Dumme ein Gedanke
mein Menne hat einen Kasten Tannenzäpfle geholt
ich habe einen Kasten geholt
Und Ope nun auch noch Sixpacks....

und 10 kg Fleisch - wird jetzt handlich eingefroren....

Ach ja - gebikt wird moin ja auch noch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (2. Mai 2009)

es wird soooooo geilomat ......


----------



## optibiker (2. Mai 2009)

Hey thorsten kannst du ein paar helfer von den woffm organisieren wegen der neuen line amn den bombenkratern und dem folgenden streckenverlauf. bin morgen so ab 8.30 dort oder etwas später bring die schubkarre mit

gruß gunter


----------



## tokay20 (2. Mai 2009)

Ich hab'S gerade getan:

Umfrag zur Rinne

.....http://dimb.de/services/survey.php
http://dimb.de/services/survey.php


----------



## tokay20 (2. Mai 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Ok Ope um die Zeit kannst du mit Matthias rechnen aber nicht mit mir uaaaaaa da schlaf ich noch


 
Ich hoffe ihr kommt net zuuuu spät - ich wollte mir doch glatt gestern mal meine Gabel von innen anschauen - also dieses Vorspanndingsbums .....weil die mich ja so durchgerüttelt hat und - naja - ich weiss ja auch net......auseinander nehmen  ist immer viel einfach als zusammenbauen und da kann man sicherlich viel verkehrt machen .... und ....ach herjeeee....vielleicht paßt ja auch alles - aber bevor da net einer der sich auskennt drübergeschaut hat, will ich mit dem net runter!


----------



## joe267 (2. Mai 2009)

Hi ,
bin morgen auch dabei und habe noch einen Platz frei.Wer Interesse hat,einfach melden.Ich fahre von Leimen aus über Heidelberg.Abfahrt so gegen 10.30 Uhr.

Bis morgen


----------



## yoyojas (2. Mai 2009)

Mach dich locker Matthias ist morgen da der lacht sich ein Ast weist du was er zu mir gesagt hat: alles schön geordnet nach einander hinlegen und dann wieder zusammen bauen


----------



## tokay20 (2. Mai 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Mach dich locker Matthias ist morgen da der lacht sich ein Ast weist du was er zu mir gesagt hat: alles schön geordnet nach einander hinlegen und dann wieder zusammen bauen


 
Nene, so weit dann auch wieder net.....also Kappe ab - dabei natürlich schön abgeschrabelt - aber den lass ich mir pink lackieren! höhö.....und als die Kappe ab war habe ich gedacht ich drück mal auf den Lenker ....dann war da plötzlich eine feder......ach lassen wir das!



Peinlicher war es als ich mal meinen Sattel auseinandergenommen hatte und falschherum wieder zusammen und dann war der so nach oben....


@joe: grillt ihr mit moin?


----------



## freeolly (2. Mai 2009)

Hiho,
hab den alten Northshore heute wieder fitt gemacht.
30 Nägel und 8 neue Latten, geht jetzt wieder gut.
Cheers
Olly


----------



## yoyojas (2. Mai 2009)

Wir sitzen da und lachen uns kaputt.....
mach dich nicht verrückt es ist nur eine 302 und da kann mann nicht viel falsch machen...oder doch
ich schaue morgen früh mal drüber hi hi wird schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knorze (2. Mai 2009)

freeolly schrieb:


> Hiho,
> hab den alten Northshore heute wieder fitt gemacht.
> 30 Nägel und 8 neue Latten, geht jetzt wieder gut.
> Cheers
> Olly


----------



## Ope (3. Mai 2009)

@ optibiker;

schon etwas spät, aber tokay20 hat's ja schon in die Hand genommmen 
Bin nachher so gegen 800 da ...
*UHRENVERGLEICH;   3,   2,   1   JETZT 2400*

Grüßle vom Ope


----------



## tokay20 (3. Mai 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Wir sitzen da und lachen uns kaputt.....
> mach dich nicht verrückt es ist nur eine 302 und da kann mann nicht viel falsch machen...oder doch
> ich schaue morgen früh mal drüber hi hi wird schon


 
Ihr habt keine Ahnung was ich alles klein bekomme...

Aber: NB is fertisch - quick time player auch schon drauf - für den Fall das du deine Brille mitbringen willst....... würde mich ja auch mal interessieren......


----------



## tokay20 (3. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> @ optibiker;
> 
> schon etwas spät, aber tokay20 hat's ja schon in die Hand genommmen
> Bin nachher so gegen 800 da ...
> ...


 
Hajo - war ja eh gerade dabei....

3,2,1 JETZT 100


----------



## yoyojas (3. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> @ optibiker;
> 
> schon etwas spät, aber tokay20 hat's ja schon in die Hand genommmen
> Bin nachher so gegen 800 da ...
> ...



guten morgen alter soldat


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (3. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ?   Seid Ihr dabei ??



Auf jeden fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## splatternick (3. Mai 2009)

War schön heute, und danke für die geborgte Hitze vom Grill ;-)


----------



## floehsens (3. Mai 2009)

wie läuft das im moment in beerfelden? 

lift? shuttle? schieben?

cheers


----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. Mai 2009)

Zwei Tage, ich war nur zwei Tage weg und hier ist die Hölle los. rolleyes   Nur noch Party, Freß,-und Saufgelage, ganz zu schweigen von den anderen Gelagen.   Ich werde ab sofort andere Saiten aufziehen, nicht auszudenken wie das enden könnte. .............................zwei Tage war ich nur weg,........auweia.


----------



## Ope (4. Mai 2009)

War wieder alle erste Sahne heute ;9

@ knorze; morgen respektive heute wirds nix mit schaufeln, ich muß mich im Kiebitz (Kneipe) um die Aussenbeleuchtung kümmern (Frauchen meint das wäre wichtiger   )
Aber wir werden das auf jeden Fall nicht aus dem Auge verlieren.

@ schildkröte58: erzähl, wie war's???

Grüßle an alle vom Ope


----------



## Deleted 130247 (4. Mai 2009)

Was soll ich sagen, runter komme ich, mehr schlecht wie recht. Oberer Teil und Steinfeld geht, danach na ja. Dann ziemlich ruppig und der der untere Teil, ohje. Schikane und das " feuchte Loch ", nur schlecht und langsamer fährt dort niemand !  Ich weiß nicht ob................. ´Mal sehen was wird. Gruß Kroete


----------



## tokay20 (4. Mai 2009)

So - meine Menne war schwer beeindruckt, weiviele Körperteile man bei nur einem Sturz an unterschiedlichen Stellen mit blauen Flecken versehen kann!
Der Daumen ist so dick als wolle er platzen und der Nacken macht mir immer noch schwer zu schaffen - mal schauen ob ich jemanden frage der sich damit auskennt - hat da jemand eine Empfehlung?


@Kröte: das neueste weisst du noch gar net: ich habe nun Mädchenschuhe!


----------



## Hopi (4. Mai 2009)

Nacken ist normal, der wird Dir auch noch etwas länger weh tun. Als ich mir meinen Finger vor 6 Jahren Luxiert hatte, war ich auf der Hanauer bei Dr. Hahold  (info´s) wäre er nicht soweit von mir weg wäre ich wieder da. Oder halt FFM  Höchst, meine neue Stammklinik  Die Handabteilung der BGU soll wohl ganz gut sein, schlecht ist nur die Notaufnahme.


----------



## tokay20 (4. Mai 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Nacken ist normal, der wird Dir auch noch etwas länger weh tun. Als ich mir meinen Finger vor 6 Jahren Luxiert hatte, war ich auf der Hanauer bei Dr. Hahold (info´s) wäre er nicht soweit von mir weg wäre ich wieder da. Oder halt FFM Höchst, meine neue Stammklinik  Die Handabteilung der BGU soll wohl ganz gut sein, schlecht ist nur die Notaufnahme.


 
Bzgl. Nacken: das zieht schön runter in den ganzen Rücken und hoch zum Köpfle - evt. schafft so eine Nackstütze ja Erleichterung - sitze leider den ganzen Tag am Schreibtisch - und zum Thema Rückentraining: ich habe zumindesens schon einmal einen Swopper - der Lendenwirbelbereich sollte einigermaßen trainiert sein (hatte Anfangs Muskelkater auf dem Stuhl)

So: bezüglich Dr.Hahold - leider spreche ich keine der dort angegebenen Sprachen - Englisch ein bissl....



> Aktuelles folgende Sprachen werden gesprochen: Englisch, Spanisch, Türkisch, Ungarisch


 


BG: nimmt einen doch nur im Akutfall oder bei OP Entscheidung, oder?

So eine Stammklinik oder Stammsportarzt hat schon seine Vorteile - man muss net lange rumsuchen....


----------



## Hopi (4. Mai 2009)

Ich war damals bis zum Abschluss der Behandlung bei ihm. Habt Ihr keine Orthopäden zu dem Ihr geht? Ich weiß auch nicht wie das mit den Überweisungen ist, da ich Privat bin kenne ich mich damit nicht so aus.


----------



## tokay20 (4. Mai 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich war damals bis zum Abschluss der Behandlung bei ihm. Habt Ihr keine Orthopäden zu dem Ihr geht? Ich weiß auch nicht wie das mit den Überweisungen ist, da ich Privat bin kenne ich mich damit nicht so aus.


 
Ne - hab noch keinen Orthopäden zu dem ich gehe.....einige bisher ausprobiert aber keiner dabei wo ich sage der isses - und dann sind die ja auch teilweise wieder spezialisiert....und: ich bin (leider?) auch privat - bekommt man zwar immer und überall einen Termin aber wird leider auch oft überbehandelt - Röntgen, MRT......was halt geht.....

Na ich werde berichten - habe nun noch eine Empfehlung in Sachsenhausen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (4. Mai 2009)

Wr ist denn das in Sachsenhausen?


----------



## tokay20 (4. Mai 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wr ist denn das in Sachsenhausen?


 
Dr. Oboth - schon von gehört?


----------



## Hopi (4. Mai 2009)

nein von dem noch nicht, aber Du kannst ja mal sagen wie er ist. Das mit der Überbehandlung habe ich so noch nicht fest gestellt, OK ich habe eine CT bekommen, die war bei der Handaber auch nötig. Da man die Gelenkschädigung bei einer normale Röntgenaufnahme nicht sehen konnte.


----------



## THEYO (4. Mai 2009)

ich kann noch dr. baron (http://www.drbaron.de/) in der goethestr. empfehlen, vor allem bei rückensachen. soweit ich weis aber leider nur privatversicherte.....


----------



## tokay20 (4. Mai 2009)

THEYO schrieb:


> ich kann noch dr. baron (http://www.drbaron.de/) in der goethestr. empfehlen, vor allem bei rückensachen. soweit ich weis aber leider nur privatversicherte.....


 
Ok - vorgemerkt für's nächste mal das ja zum Glück nie eintreten wird! 
Aber die Terminvergabe online finde ich schon gut!


----------



## ChristianFranke (4. Mai 2009)

moin, wie schauts denn da mittlerweile mit dem shuttle aus? muss man wie auf der website des bikeparks beschrieben 600m schieben oder ist das kürzer. wie lange is man da unterwegs mit der schieberei.
gracias.


----------



## Ric-O (4. Mai 2009)

Wenn du gleich von Unten hochschiebst bist du genau so schnell wie der Bus und es kostet nix


----------



## Knorze (4. Mai 2009)

der bus fährt bis ganz oben auf den parkplatz, von da ab sind es dann noch max. 8oom+ca. 20hm die man locker auf teer fahren kann, da muss nix geschoben werden. ist zwar zum ende des tages etwas anstrengend aber das ist schon voll vertretbar. in bad wildbad muss man ja auch von der bergbahn zum dh1 start fahren und das ist wesentlich stressiger.

@Ric-O
Wenn du gleich von Unten hochschiebst bist du genau so schnell wie der Bus und es kostet nix 

das will ich sehen wie du acht-zehn mal am tag hochschiebst und dabei immer noch so schnell bist wie der bus.

gruss maggo


----------



## Ric-O (4. Mai 2009)

@Knorze: Aber mit Sicherheit bin ich genauso schnell.  Letztesmal bin ich 9 mal runtergeballert und war villeicht bei den letzten 2 mal 1-2 Minute länger unterwegs. Wenn ich schon Geld ausgebe dann möchte ich auch gleich vom Lift/ Shuttle auf die "Piste" fallen können, ohne gros noch rumzukraxeln.

Und meine Kondition ist echt nicht die eines Ironman Teilnehmers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (4. Mai 2009)

@ tokay......      Was den für Mädchenschuhe ? ........,...... was, Du fährst mit Highheels ?  Dann paß´ aber bloß auf die Absätze auf


----------



## Hopi (4. Mai 2009)

So, die paar Bilder von gestern, sind nicht so prall, aber sie haben Erinnerungswert 

Mit einer Hand arbeiten, plus Mücken und schlechtem Licht, da hatte ich dann auch keine richtige Lust 










der Rest ist im Album. (besser gesagt wird gerade hochgeladen)


----------



## ratte (4. Mai 2009)

War ein spaßiger Tag gestern mit nettem Ausklang. 

Vielen Dank auch nochmal für den Platz auf dem Grill. 

@tokay
Gute Besserung an Daumen, Rücken, Wade etc..
Bei mir hat es glücklicherweise nur zu einem ordentlichen blauen Fleck gelangt.


----------



## tokay20 (4. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> @ tokay...... Was den für Mädchenschuhe ? ........,...... was, Du fährst mit Highheels ? Dann paß´ aber bloß auf die Absätze auf


 
Quatsch - das wären ja dann Frauenschuhe!
Mädchenschuhe sinddoch rosa und bequem! 



> Gute Besserung an Daumen, Rücken, Wade etc..


 
Merci!
Komme gerade zurück vom Doc  - alle Knochen sind heile! 
Bzgl. HWS bin ich da schon froh das ich habe schauen lassen!
Daumen ist durch die Schwellung im Moment nahezu unbeweglich aber den braucht  man eh net so oft! Weiss halt nun noch nicht was ich am WE mach - aber bis dahin ist es ja noch ein wenig!

Ärtzin fand ich klasse, ist eine Gemeinschaftspraxis, beides Frauen, ich war heute bei Dr. Strahtmann!

Mal eine andere Frage: warum ist yoyojas so ruhig? Testen die ihre Brille?



Und bei dem hübschen Bild von uns dreien fällt mir ein, das wir ja noch ein Bild am Grill machen wollten........mist.....


----------



## ratte (4. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Merci!
> Komme gerade zurück vom Doc  - alle Knochen sind heile!


Schön zu hören.


> Mal eine andere Frage: warum ist yoyojas so ruhig? Testen die ihre Brille?


 Und nicht vergessen, dass die Brille nach 10 Sekunden ohne Bewegung abschaltet.


----------



## tokay20 (4. Mai 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Und nicht vergessen, dass die Brille nach 10 Sekunden ohne Bewegung abschaltet.


 
Hajo - oder andersrum: der die Arbeit macht sollte die Brille tragen.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (4. Mai 2009)

hattest Du schon mal ein Skidaumen  was bin ich froh das ich nicht der einzige Invalide in der Runde bin. Du kannst Mir beim nächsten mal das Licht tragen


----------



## tokay20 (4. Mai 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> hattest Du schon mal ein Skidaumen  was bin ich froh das ich nicht der einzige Invalide in der Runde bin. Du kannst Mir beim nächsten mal das Licht tragen


 
Na ich habe im März das erste mal Ski fahren ausprobiert - soooo schnell bekomme ich das dann auch net mit den Verletzungen hin....

Aber das wird ja wohl nun keine längere Sache bei mir .....  hoffe ich....voll das Dream Team - der mit dem Gips trägt die Kamera, die mit dem Verband das Licht.....zum Glück können wir noch alleine laufen


----------



## Hopi (4. Mai 2009)

Also 3- 4 Wochen tat meiner richtig weh und ca. 6 Monate habe ich ihn gespürt. Aber man kann Sport treiben  gewöhn dich schon mal an einen Grundschmerzpegel  bleibt in dem Sport nicht aus


----------



## Deleted 130247 (4. Mai 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Also 3- 4 Wochen tat meiner richtig weh und ca. 6 Monate habe ich ihn gespürt. Aber man kann Sport treiben  gewöhn dich schon mal an einen Grundschmerzpegel  bleibt in dem Sport nicht aus


Sei froh, lieber Schmerzen als gar kein Gefühl.


----------



## Ope (4. Mai 2009)

Feierabend !!!!


----------



## Ope (4. Mai 2009)

Hey Leuts,

ich suche ne Kettenführung die eine Innenlageraufnahme hat, hat jemand von euch noch Antiquariat herumfliegen?
Und evtl noch einen billigen Laufradsatz 26 Zoll evtl. mit Single Track Felgen ......


----------



## yoyojas (4. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> So - meine Menne war schwer beeindruckt, weiviele Körperteile man bei nur einem Sturz an unterschiedlichen Stellen mit blauen Flecken versehen kann!
> Der Daumen ist so dick als wolle er platzen und der Nacken macht mir immer noch schwer zu schaffen - mal schauen ob ich jemanden frage der sich damit auskennt - hat da jemand eine Empfehlung?
> 
> 
> @Kröte: das neueste weisst du noch gar net: ich habe nun Mädchenschuhe!



Oh je oh je da hat es dich ja wirklich gut zerlegt du Arme
na dann freut es mich das der Arzt soweit nix schlimmes bei dir fest gestellt hat  na dann hoffe ich das du bis zum 14. wieder fit bist ansonsten verlegen wir den Termin ist kein problem.

@ Ratte 
Dir auch gute Besserung und es hat echt spaß mit euch gemacht, freue mich auf den 14. hoffentlich ist tokay20 bis dahin wieder voll genesen ach sie muß einfach ist ja ein starkes Mädchen

@ Hopi
Verdammt gute Bilder    das Angebot von tokay20 finde ich klasse ihr zwei zusammen beim Bilder machen im Wald einer Gipsarm und die andere von Kopf bis zu den Mädchenschuhe lediert 

aber bei mir ist es auch noch nicht so ganz ok, fühle mich immer noch total matsch im Kop glaube ich habe mir da was eingefangen


----------



## Ope (4. Mai 2009)

Ich glaube die Schweinegrippe greift um sich ...... 

Gute Besserung dem Clan der Lädierten


----------



## tokay20 (4. Mai 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> @ Hopi
> Verdammt gute Bilder    das Angebot von tokay20 finde ich klasse ihr zwei zusammen beim Bilder machen im Wald einer Gipsarm und die andere von Kopf bis zu den Mädchenschuhe lediert
> 
> aber bei mir ist es auch noch nicht so ganz ok, fühle mich immer noch total matsch im Kop glaube ich habe mir da was eingefangen


 
Soooo schlimm wäre es tatsächlich gar nicht, mal nur zuzuschauen - fand es spannend am Sonntag zu schauen wie die anderen fahren! Auch wenn ich es mir sonst immer mal vornehme mehr zuzuschauen, fahre ich immer lieber selbst .....

BTW: nun habe ich doch eine Funktionsbeeinträchtigung gefunden - ich dachte schon der linken Daumen ist nutzlos: die kleinen Gummibärchentüten gehen ohne den net auf - hat aber auch Vorteile.....!

Ein Rundumschlag "Gute Besserung" an alle Unpässlichen und der 14.05 sollte ja wohl auf jeden gehen!


----------



## Puky Pitt (4. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Hey Leuts,
> 
> ich suche ne Kettenführung die eine Innenlageraufnahme hat, hat jemand von euch noch Antiquariat herumfliegen?
> Und evtl noch einen billigen Laufradsatz 26 Zoll evtl. mit Single Track Felgen ......



hey opi ruf doch einfach ma bei mir durch;-) also laufräder hab ich singletrack ausm bullit und in dem is auch noch en tokken steuersatz (schwarz) eingepresst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puky Pitt (4. Mai 2009)

aso, danke noch ma an tokay20 für den ausritt mit den 265 pferden;-) geile kutsche ^^


----------



## tokay20 (4. Mai 2009)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> aso, danke noch ma an tokay20 für den ausritt mit den 265 pferden;-) geile kutsche ^^


 
yo - nullproblemo - das nächste mal im Sportgang - geht noch mehr ab 
Aber ob ich dir damit einen Gefallen getan habe? Das verdammte Ding macht süchtig - man ist versaut für's Leben - was soll danach kommen??


----------



## Puky Pitt (4. Mai 2009)

es war glücklicherweise nicht ganz so schlimm wieder ins eigene auto einzusteigen. hab mich halt in der kurzen zeit noch net an den 6zylinder gewöhnt. ja was kommt danach.. M3 vllt^^


----------



## tokay20 (5. Mai 2009)

So Leute - Kröte hat eine Interessengemeinschaft für den Bikepark Beerfelden aufgemacht - wie man da einlädt weiss ich nicht - aber ich glaube Kröte auch net 

Einfach mal bei mir im Profil schauen, beitreten und das Ding mit Leben füllen!




@Ratte: wollte mich die ganze Zeit noch bedanken, das du so schnell reagiert hast! Und das Bike von mir genommen hattest! Die Reaktion hat mich schwer beeindruckt


----------



## Deleted 130247 (5. Mai 2009)

Für die Mitglieder der IG Bikepark Beerfelden und die es werden möchten am Sonntag um 1300 Treffpunkt " grüne Doka " , Gruß Kroete


----------



## Ope (5. Mai 2009)

Bin vorher schon da 
Treffpunkt besser zu Feierabend am Grill  ....

Bin zwar gemeldet in der Gemeinschaft, aber wozu das doppelgemoppel??????????


----------



## Deleted 130247 (5. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Bin vorher schon da
> Treffpunkt besser zu Feierabend am Grill  ....
> 
> Bin zwar gemeldet in der Gemeinschaft, aber wozu das doppelgemoppel??????????


Ich bin auch schon früh da, hallo, einige kommen aber später. Was meinst Du mit Doppelgemoppppel ?


----------



## Ope (5. Mai 2009)

Na wozu die Interessengemeinschaft? Jetzt muss man überall reinschauen .... grummel ...
 Wir haben doch hier alles ....


----------



## tokay20 (5. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Na wozu die Interessengemeinschaft? Jetzt muss man überall reinschauen .... grummel ...
> Wir haben doch hier alles ....


 

Ja eben - hier haben wir *alles* - inklusive S...Phobie!
Ich denke das wird sich einpendeln - das Öffentliche soll ja nicht aussterben !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (5. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Na wozu die Interessengemeinschaft? Jetzt muss man überall reinschauen .... grummel ...
> Wir haben doch hier alles ....


Ist nur für geladene, hier kann jeder mitlesen. Jetzt höre schon auf zu grummeln


----------



## Ope (5. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Ist nur für geladene, hier kann jeder mitlesen. Jetzt höre schon auf zu grummeln



Da kann sich doch jeder selbst laden .......  super Idee 
(mit Ironie Smiley )
Macht ihr euch jetzt wegen dem Kasperle verrückt???


----------



## Deleted 130247 (5. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Da kann sich doch jeder selbst laden .......  super Idee
> (mit Ironie Smiley )
> Macht ihr euch jetzt wegen dem Kasperle verrückt???


  Kann sich nicht jeder einladen. Ich habe Euch vorher freigeschaltet!!!


----------



## Ope (5. Mai 2009)

Okay .....


----------



## justStoked (6. Mai 2009)

hi hallo und grüß gott, sagt mal, wie ist denn eigentlich samstags der andrang im bikepark? ist da weniger los als sonntags? werden es dieses wochenende sonntag nicht schaffen, fahren zum world cup nach la bresse und wollten deswegen samstag auf die piste...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (6. Mai 2009)

justStoked schrieb:


> hi hallo und grüß gott, sagt mal, wie ist denn eigentlich samstags der andrang im bikepark? ist da weniger los als sonntags? werden es dieses wochenende sonntag nicht schaffen, fahren zum world cup nach la bresse und wollten deswegen samstag auf die piste...


In der letzten Zeit ist der Andrang das ganze WE gleichbleibend groß.   Es ist eben sehr schön hier, die Leute sind durch die Bank weg alle in Ordnung.  Jeder kann seinen Spaß haben ob groß oder klein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Sebastian" (6. Mai 2009)

Und ist immer einen Besuch wert, wenn alles klar läuft bin ich am Samstag dann endlich mal wieder dort. Nach 4 Wochen Abstinenz, aber das Ende der Prüfungen muss wieder in vollen Zügen genossen werden


----------



## Deleted 130247 (6. Mai 2009)

[quote="Sebastian";5876034]Und ist immer einen Besuch wert, wenn alles klar läuft bin ich am Samstag dann endlich mal wieder dort. Nach 4 Wochen Abstinenz, aber das Ende der Prüfungen muss wieder in vollen Zügen genossen werden [/quote]   Darf man schon Gratulieren ?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (6. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Bin vorher schon da
> Treffpunkt besser zu Feierabend am Grill  ....
> 
> Bin zwar gemeldet in der Gemeinschaft, aber wozu das doppelgemoppel??????????


   Treffpunkt Sonntag 1700 am " großen Grill " , geht das in Ordnung Yoyojas ?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (6. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> yo - nullproblemo - das nächste mal im Sportgang - geht noch mehr ab
> Aber ob ich dir damit einen Gefallen getan habe? Das verdammte Ding macht süchtig - man ist versaut für's Leben - was soll danach kommen??


   Na was wohl, ´n richtig fetter SUV !


----------



## Ope (6. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> yo - nullproblemo - das nächste mal im Sportgang - geht noch mehr ab
> Aber ob ich dir damit einen Gefallen getan habe? Das verdammte Ding macht süchtig - man ist versaut für's Leben - was soll danach kommen??



Alles mit viel Laderaum ......
Kleinwagen bleibt Kleinwagen ......  und wenn man noch soviel Pferde unters Blech packt 

@ kroete: WORD


----------



## yoyojas (7. Mai 2009)

Leider könnern wir am Sonntag nicht is Family angesagt Oma uns so weiter


----------



## Ope (7. Mai 2009)

*Mannoooo* ...... doof doof doof .......


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Mai 2009)

Schade, na denn, dann bringe ich den ( nicht ganz so großen ) Grill mit . Viel Spaß mit Family und Oma .


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> *Mannoooo* ...... doof doof doof .......


Nana, Ope´le, sie gehen uns doch nicht verloren . Sie kommen doch wieder, oder Yoyojas ?


----------



## tokay20 (7. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Na was wohl, ´n richtig fetter SUV !


 
So ein Touareg find ich schnicke - aber ob der so einen guten Zug hat?

Nunja...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (7. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Nana, Ope´le, sie gehen uns doch nicht verloren . Sie kommen doch wieder, oder Yoyojas ?


 
Aber Doof Doof Doof ist es trotzdem!


----------



## Ope (7. Mai 2009)

@ tokay20;
Ein H 1 ist erste Wahl (mit Gasbetrieb versteht sich) oder ein Actionmobil (checkt mal die Internetseite   )

P.S: Matthias ist verwirrt, er weiss noch nix davon ....... schreibe gerade SMS mit ihm


----------



## Hopi (7. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> So ein Touareg find ich schnicke - aber ob der so einen guten Zug hat?
> 
> Nunja...



Touareg W12 "R-Line" 6,0 l 331 kW (450 PS) 


Alles nur eine Frage des Preises


----------



## Puky Pitt (7. Mai 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Leider könnern wir am Sonntag nicht is Family angesagt Oma uns so weiter



bringt die oma doch mit^^


----------



## tokay20 (7. Mai 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Touareg W12 "R-Line" 6,0 l 331 kW (450 PS)
> 
> 
> Alles nur eine Frage des Preises


 
Stimmt - aber man braucht ja auch noch Träume die man sich erfüllt wenn man groß ist


----------



## tokay20 (7. Mai 2009)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> bringt die oma doch mit^^


 
Klasse Idee!
Die kann dann Hopi's Stuhl tragen und ihm beim fotografieren helfen!

Sonntag sind ja offenbar nicht so viele da.....


----------



## Hopi (7. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Stimmt - aber man braucht ja auch noch Träume die man sich erfüllt wenn man groß ist



Ich dachte das wären Double


----------



## tokay20 (7. Mai 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich dachte das wären Double


 
Herrjeh - stimmt....nun ja: die optimale Lebensplanung sieht kurzfristige, mittelfritstige und langfristige Träume und Ziele  vor !

Double würde ich jetzt mal als kurz- bis mittelfristiges Ziel ansehen! Hoffe ich.......schaun wir mal!


----------



## Ope (7. Mai 2009)

Kurzfristig: Essen
Mittelfristig: Rad fürs Wochenende checken
Langfristig: Sonntag Spaß haben
Den Rest der Woche arbeite ich genug .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (7. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Kurzfristig: Essen
> Mittelfristig: Rad fürs Wochenende checken
> Langfristig: Sonntag Spaß haben
> Den Rest der Woche arbeite ich genug .....


 
Klingt fast wie die Lebensplanung einer Eintagsfliege....


----------



## Ope (7. Mai 2009)

Haus, hab ich schon ... , Auto ... auch.  Hab' die Welt gesehen ... was will ich sonst noch .... .
Gesund bleiben ist mir viiiiiel wichtiger und ich will biken bis ich uralt bin


----------



## yoyojas (7. Mai 2009)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> bringt die oma doch mit^^



Hör auf die bekommt noch ein schreck und liegt mir die ganze Zeit in den Ohren pass auf Kind und warum fängt Simon auch noch damit an  ist doch viel zu gefährlich ne ne ne das ist zu streßig für mich


----------



## yoyojas (7. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> @ tokay20;
> Ein H 1 ist erste Wahl (mit Gasbetrieb versteht sich) oder ein Actionmobil (checkt mal die Internetseite   )
> 
> P.S: Matthias ist verwirrt, er weiss noch nix davon ....... schreibe gerade SMS mit ihm



Ehm ich weiß auch von nix, könnt ihr mich mal aufklären


----------



## tokay20 (7. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Haus, hab ich schon ... , Auto ... auch. Hab' die Welt gesehen ... was will ich sonst noch .... .
> Gesund bleiben ist mir viiiiiel wichtiger und ich will biken bis ich uralt bin


 

*Sohn* zeugen, Baum pflanzen - Haus bauen!

Aber Recht haste!


----------



## Ope (7. Mai 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Ehm ich weiß auch von nix, könnt ihr mich mal aufklären



Matthias wusste nix davon das ihr am Sonntag nicht kommen könnt. Er fragte per SMS an ob Sonntag Beerfelden .......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (7. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> *Sohn* zeugen, Baum pflanzen - Haus bauen!
> 
> Aber Recht haste!



Gilt Tochter gezeugt auch???


----------



## yoyojas (7. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Matthias wusste nix davon das ihr am Sonntag nicht kommen könnt. Er fragte per SMS an ob Sonntag Beerfelden .......



Ok dann werde ich es ihm dann mal schonent beibrinngen uaaaaaaaaa davon weiß er ja noch gar nix böse Überraschung


----------



## Ope (7. Mai 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Ok dann werde ich es ihm dann mal schonent beibrinngen uaaaaaaaaa davon weiß er ja noch gar nix böse Überraschung



Zu spät  .......
Er weiss schon von seinem Schicksal ...... zumindest ahnt er es schon ....

dumdidumdidum .....


----------



## tokay20 (7. Mai 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Ok dann werde ich es ihm dann mal schonent beibrinngen uaaaaaaaaa davon weiß er ja noch gar nix böse Überraschung


 
Würde es dir was ausmachen, die Brille dabei zu tragen ? 
Dann haben wir alle was davon


----------



## tokay20 (7. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Gilt Tochter gezeugt auch???


 
Weiss nicht....


----------



## Ope (7. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Würde es dir was ausmachen, die Brille dabei zu tragen ?
> Dann haben wir alle was davon



muuuuaaahaaaaaahaaaa ..... wie geil ist denn die Idee


----------



## Ope (7. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Weiss nicht....



wehe wenn ned ......
Dann müsste ich nochmal ...... will ich abba ned .....


----------



## Ope (7. Mai 2009)

@ yoyojas;

*BRILLE  BRILLE BRILLE BRILLE ..........*


----------



## yoyojas (7. Mai 2009)

mit brille darf nur ich..hi hi hi...
und sonntg habe ich eben gesagt bekommen..naja ist halt so heul heul heul..............
aber puky ich habe deine griffe...................................


----------



## Ope (7. Mai 2009)

@ yoyojas; ihr verwirrt einen aber auch recht schnell .........  
Jasmin .... Matthias .... wer nu denn wann wie wo was  .......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (7. Mai 2009)

@ yoyojas;
Sach mal Matthias kannst du Puky nicht mal nen kleines 38er Kettenblatt für wenig Kröten ... äääääähhhh Mäuse besorgen welches auf seine XT Kurbel passt?
Er tut mir immer so leid ......

@ Puky;
Wann bauen wir mal den Rahmen zur Anprobe auf?


----------



## tokay20 (7. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> @ yoyojas; ihr verwirrt einen aber auch recht schnell .........
> Jasmin .... Matthias .... wer nu denn wann wie wo was .......


 
Ich glaube das ist ganz einfach:

yoyojas mit Smileys = Jasmin
yoyojas ohne Smileys = Matthias

Wir werden das mal beobachten 

@Matthias: ist ok wenn du die Bille trägst - dann sehen wir zwar das Gesicht nicht das du beim Überbringen der Nachricht machst, hören aber den Ton - wir sind auch mit wenig zufrieden.....für den Anfang....


----------



## Ope (7. Mai 2009)

Die Brille aber bitte nicht mit zum ka**en nehmen ......


----------



## yoyojas (7. Mai 2009)

He das ist doch ganz einfach wer was schreibt bin mal gespannt wer es als erstes rausfindet


----------



## Ope (7. Mai 2009)

das war Matthias .....


----------



## yoyojas (7. Mai 2009)

Wer hat noch was zu sagen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Mai 2009)

Das war Jasmin !


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Mai 2009)

Na ???


----------



## yoyojas (7. Mai 2009)

?:d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoyojas (7. Mai 2009)

ich schreibe nur klein


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Mai 2009)

, also los wer war´s.


----------



## yoyojas (7. Mai 2009)

Und ich schreibe richtig.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Mai 2009)

Wer ???


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Mai 2009)

Biiidööö !


----------



## yoyojas (7. Mai 2009)

Ok tokay20 fehlt noch ich glaube sie schläft schon na dann lest doch mal vorher da war Matthias noch nicht da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Mai 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> He das ist doch ganz einfach wer was schreibt bin mal gespannt wer es als erstes rausfindet


   Jasmin


----------



## tokay20 (7. Mai 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Ok tokay20 fehlt noch ich glaube sie schläft schon na dann lest doch mal vorher da war Matthias noch nicht da.


 

Ne - nix schlafen....bissl arbeiten nebenbei 

Aber: du hattest wieder eine Smiley also: richtig und Smiley = Jasmin
Faul und ohne Smiley = Matthias....


----------



## Ope (7. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Ne - nix schlafen....bissl arbeiten nebenbei
> 
> Aber: du hattest wieder eine Smiley also: richtig und Smiley = Jasmin
> Faul und ohne Smiley = Matthias....



Pfffff .... nu is gut mit arbeiten .....
Hatte einen Schei$$tag ....


----------



## yoyojas (7. Mai 2009)

Gerdche ist jetzt unser Sherlock Holmes und wer ist Dr. Watson???


----------



## Ope (7. Mai 2009)

Puky fehlt noch .....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Mai 2009)

Sherlock Kroete


----------



## Ope (7. Mai 2009)

ich will endlich Urlaub ........
noch eineinhalb Wochen ...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Mai 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Gerdche ist jetzt unser Sherlock Holmes und wer ist Dr. Watson???


    Wieder Jasmin


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> ich will endlich Urlaub ........
> noch eineinhalb Wochen ...


    Ich gebe Dir 3 Wochen, dafür nimmst Du mich aber mit.


----------



## yoyojas (7. Mai 2009)

So Rätsel gelöst wir gehen mal gemütlich eine Rauchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Mai 2009)

, ich gehe mit, wartet .


----------



## Ope (7. Mai 2009)

Ok ich habe da eine Idee ........

@ yoyojas; wer hat den Yeti 4-Gelenkhinterbau erfunden?


----------



## Ope (7. Mai 2009)

raucht auch mit ....


----------



## yoyojas (7. Mai 2009)

Ach ja Urlaub, tokay20 wir haben Urlaub, ist genehmigt jipieeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## yoyojas (7. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Ok ich habe da eine Idee ........
> 
> @ yoyojas; wer hat den Yeti 4-Gelenkhinterbau erfunden?



Doug Bradbury


----------



## Ope (7. Mai 2009)

wars nicht Mert Lawwill ..... egal, das war Matthias


----------



## tokay20 (7. Mai 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Ach ja Urlaub, tokay20 wir haben Urlaub, ist genehmigt jipieeeeeeeeeeee


 
Patsch - mal so zwischen Tür und Angel! 

Sacht mal! Wie geil ist das denn??


----------



## Ope (7. Mai 2009)

Brauche jemand der sich mit Rohren auskennt ....... mal so in den Raum stell' ......
Die Wohnung ......
Biete nette Leute und lecker Schmackofatz ......


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Brauche jemand der sich mit Rohren auskennt ....... mal so in den Raum stell' ......
> Die Wohnung ......


  Na wer wohl, , Kroete hat´s gelernt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoyojas (7. Mai 2009)

Doug Bradbury,Mert Lawwill und John Tomac waren die nicht zusammen.


----------



## Ope (7. Mai 2009)

ggg .... habe auch an dich gedacht .... bzw. apelliert 
Hab' da ein Problem(chen?)...


----------



## yoyojas (7. Mai 2009)

Schmackofatz das kenne ich


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Mai 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Ach ja Urlaub, tokay20 wir haben Urlaub, ist genehmigt jipieeeeeeeeeeee


  Mein Chef hat mir alle Tage, also jeweils Freitag vor den Rennen und Montag nach den Rennen Urlaub genehmigt , und ich habe vor viiiiele Rennen zu fahren. Er meinte nur ich solle mir nicht weh tun .


----------



## Ope (7. Mai 2009)

ich meine Mert hat den 4-Gelenker für Yeti gemacht, Dough den Eingelenk-Hinterbau fürs Tomac 204 ....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Mai 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Doug Bradbury,Mert Lawwill und John Tomac waren die nicht zusammen.


   Und Gary Fisher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (7. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Mein Chef hat mir alle Tage, also jeweils Freitag vor den Rennen und Montag nach den Rennen Urlaub genehmigt , und ich habe vor viiiiele Rennen zu fahren. Er meinte nur ich solle mir nicht weh tun .



Ich werde dich pflegen und hegen .......


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> ich meine Mert hat den 4-Gelenker für Yeti gemacht, Dough den Eingelenk-Hinterbau fürs Tomac 204 ....


 Der Hinterbau ist eigentlich von Lawwil


----------



## Ope (7. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Und Gary Fisher



sieht crazy aus und baut beknackte Räder ......


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Ich werde dich pflegen und hegen .......


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> sieht crazy aus und baut beknackte Räder ......


Also hat er viel mit mir gemein


----------



## yoyojas (7. Mai 2009)

Gary Fisher ist erfinder des moutain bikes


----------



## Ope (7. Mai 2009)

Nee, mal im Ernst.
Gerdche hättst du ned mal Zeit und Lust mal vorbeizuschauen und ein Rohr zu verlegen 
Zur Belohnung gibts Essen a la Carte und lecker Weinchen .....
Brauch nen Abzweig durch eine Wand für Waschmaschine (Frisch-und Abwasser), in die Küche .....


----------



## yoyojas (7. Mai 2009)

das 204 ist kein eingelenker


----------



## Ope (7. Mai 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Gary Fisher ist erfinder des moutain bikes



Einer davon, der Gründer von Speci (Mike Sinyard)war auch dabei und der Typ von Schwinn ....


cool wir sind das foren-Lexikon  .... lach'


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Nee, mal im Ernst.
> Gerdche hättst du ned mal Zeit und Lust mal vorbeizuschauen und ein Rohr zu verlegen
> Zur Belohnung gibts Essen a la Carte und lecker Weinchen .....
> Brauch nen Abzweig durch eine Wand für Waschmaschine (Frisch-und Abwasser), in die Küche .....


  Muß es morgen sein oder können wir das sonntag beschnacken ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (7. Mai 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> das 204 ist kein eingelenker



Oh doch .... ein abgestützter ..... ab Baujahr .....grübel ..... moment ...


----------



## Ope (7. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Muß es morgen sein oder können wir das sonntag beschnacken ?



Klar können wir das beim Steak beschnattern


----------



## tokay20 (7. Mai 2009)

Was'n hier los....is man mal kurz wech...Schlagabtausch nach Schlagabtausch.... puh


----------



## yoyojas (7. Mai 2009)

so wir machen jetzt die augen zuum 5 uhr fängt der tag für mich an


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Mai 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> so wir machen jetzt die augen zuum 5 uhr fängt der tag für mich an


   Ah Matthias .


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Was'n hier los....is man mal kurz wech...Schlagabtausch nach Schlagabtausch.... puh


 Irgendwo müßen die Alten ja auch schnell sein


----------



## yoyojas (7. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Oh doch .... ein abgestützter ..... ab Baujahr .....grübel ..... moment ...



falsches baujahr das ist der nachfolger


----------



## Ope (7. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Was'n hier los....is man mal kurz wech...Schlagabtausch nach Schlagabtausch.... puh



Kein Schlagabtausch ..... Schwelgen in alter Biketechnik und Fachsimpelei


----------



## yoyojas (7. Mai 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (7. Mai 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> falsches baujahr das ist der nachfolger



Ist ein 204 Magnum mit Dough Bradbury Hinterbau ... steht drauf 
Das Modell vorher hatte den Lawwill ..... am schönsten finde ich jedoch das neue


----------



## yoyojas (7. Mai 2009)

gute nacht


----------



## Ope (7. Mai 2009)

Gute Nacht ihr zwei plus kids


----------



## tokay20 (7. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Ah Matthias .


 
Dabei hat er sich soviel Mühe gegeben und Smiley reingepackt!
Paßt auf - irgendwann schreibt er noch ordentlich!


----------



## tokay20 (7. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Kein Schlagabtausch ..... Schwelgen in alter Biketechnik und Fachsimpelei


 
Ja - aber dazwischen noch Rohre, Wein, Wohnung, Steak


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Ist ein 204 Magnum mit Dough Bradbury Hinterbau ... steht drauf
> Das Modell vorher hatte den Lawwill ..... am schönsten finde ich jedoch das neue


   Mit dem Lawwill hat es besser gefunzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Ja - aber dazwischen noch Rohre, Wein, Wohnung, Steak


  Gehört alles irgendwie zusammen


----------



## Ope (7. Mai 2009)

Sah auch geiler aus, erst jetzt mit dem Primer ist's wieder geil 

Hab' da noch was schickes;


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Sah auch geiler aus, erst jetzt mit dem Primer ist's wieder geil


Word


----------



## Ope (7. Mai 2009)

Und Achtung !!! Jetzt kommt das Hammerbike (ein echter Traum für mich)
Die Bilder auf der Seite ..... Wahnsinn .... www.ancillotti.com


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Und Achtung !!! Jetzt kommt das Hammerbike (ein echter Traum für mich)
> Die Bilder auf der Seite ..... Wahnsinn .... www.ancillotti.com


Sieht aber nicht viel anders aus als......ich glaube... 2002 ?


----------



## Ope (7. Mai 2009)

Die Veränderungen stecken im Detail (eigener Dämpfer, neue Anlenkung)
Schau mal was du so an heissen Geräten findest ...


----------



## Ope (7. Mai 2009)

So, ihr lieben 

Gut's Nächtle und träumt was schönes


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Mai 2009)

Ich auch, gäääääähn, schlaft gut.


----------



## yoyojas (8. Mai 2009)

hi hi


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Mai 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> hi hi


  Morgen Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (8. Mai 2009)

Moin ihr beiden


----------



## tokay20 (8. Mai 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> hi hi


 
Achte auf die Leerzeichen....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Mai 2009)

Hallooo und guten Morgen tokay´chen .


----------



## tokay20 (8. Mai 2009)

Moinmoin


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Mai 2009)

Also die grünen Smiley´s gefallen mir am Besten, die sind richtig fett.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Mai 2009)

Ich muß los, Tschüß!


----------



## tokay20 (8. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Also die grünen Smiley´s gefallen mir am Besten, die sind richtig fett.


 

Und meine Signatur?


----------



## yoyojas (8. Mai 2009)

euch auch einen schönen guten morgen


----------



## yoyojas (8. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Und meine Signatur?



Perfekt so habern wir unser Sherlok und unser Dr. Watson gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (8. Mai 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Perfekt so habern wir unser Sherlok und unser Dr. Watson gefunden


 
Moin Jasmin!

Muss los...


----------



## yoyojas (8. Mai 2009)

Ich auch, was ist jetzt eigentlich mit Donnerstag???


----------



## tokay20 (8. Mai 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Ich auch, was ist jetzt eigentlich mit Donnerstag???


 
Denke das geht klar - genaueres weiss ich heute mittag


----------



## Knorze (8. Mai 2009)

mann, mann, mann was isn hier los fast drei seiten seit gestern abend.
naja wenigstens ist das yoyojas rätsel gelöst
so ich muss los meine täglichen 800-1000hm warten auf meine reifen..... puhh das ist ein leben sag ich euch, seit froh das ihr arbeiten dürft, weil fast jeden tag mindestns ne 3-4stunden tour is wahrlich kein zuckerschlecken.

und tschüss


----------



## Knorze (8. Mai 2009)

so bin wieder zurück, waren letztendlich doch ca 1300hm naja hab ich eben nen paar überstunden gemacht des wetter war ja so schön.
morgen gehts dann aufm bernd seine hochzeit, oje der arme....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Mai 2009)

Sage bitte osama und seiner holden liebe Grüße !  Kroete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puky Pitt (8. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Sage bitte osama und seiner holden liebe Grüße !  Kroete



genau, von mir auch. 

was macht ihr so früh schon online?? soviel zeit hab ich nie zwischen aufstehn und auf arbeit fahrn^^


----------



## Knorze (8. Mai 2009)

sorry, habs verrafft


----------



## Knorze (8. Mai 2009)

was macht ihr so früh schon online?? soviel zeit hab ich nie zwischen aufstehn und auf arbeit fahrn^^[/QUOTE]


das dachte ich mir heute morgen auch als ich die uhrzeiten gelesen habe


----------



## tokay20 (8. Mai 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Ich auch, was ist jetzt eigentlich mit Donnerstag???


 

Wie geil ist das denn? Bei mir siehts ganz gut aus - habe sicherheitshalber aber nicht nachgefragt wann ich wieder und so.....

Aber: Felix hat seine Finger in Gips - vermutlich ein Bruch oder Haarriss oder irgendwas - beim Schulsport!

Und ich sach noch: Junge, mach Downhill, der Schulsport ist viel zu gefährlich! 

Naja, soll er sich mal eineng Babysitter organisieren wenn wir biken gehen (Späßle)  - hoffentlich kann der Gips nächste Woche wieder weg, sonst ist Essig mit Guidos Shape Camp....



(


----------



## optibiker (8. Mai 2009)

Hallo ich hätte da auch noch ein exotisches Bike schaut mal auf http://www.2stagebikes.com  
sind auch geile Filmchen auf youtube mein absolutes Traumbike

Gruß Opti....


----------



## tokay20 (8. Mai 2009)

optibiker schrieb:


> Hallo ich hätte da auch noch ein exotisches Bike schaut mal auf http://www.2stagebikes.com
> sind auch geile Filmchen auf youtube mein absolutes Traumbike
> 
> Gruß Opti....


 
Das fährt docch Hulax...oder?...der war auch schon mal mit uns in Beerfelden....


----------



## ratte (8. Mai 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Ich auch, was ist jetzt eigentlich mit Donnerstag???


Geht (noch) klar.


----------



## yoyojas (8. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Wie geil ist das denn? Bei mir siehts ganz gut aus - habe sicherheitshalber aber nicht nachgefragt wann ich wieder und so.....
> 
> Aber: Felix hat seine Finger in Gips - vermutlich ein Bruch oder Haarriss oder irgendwas - beim Schulsport!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ope (8. Mai 2009)

optibiker schrieb:


> Hallo ich hätte da auch noch ein exotisches Bike schaut mal auf http://www.2stagebikes.com
> sind auch geile Filmchen auf youtube mein absolutes Traumbike
> 
> Gruß Opti....



Pati hier aus dem Forum  fährt den Downhiller von 2 Stage, Hulax den Freerider. Beide waren damit auch schon in Beerfelden 
Sind wirklich geile Bikes 

Grüßle vom Ope


----------



## tokay20 (8. Mai 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Hach herje ich sag ja Schulsport oder Fußball ist nicht so das wahre  aber ich werde alleine kommen ohne Simon sonst kann ich wieder nix für mich tuen und auserdem ist nächsten Tag Schule da bin ich nicht so gebunden wenn der Zwerg nicht früh genug im Bett ist dann ist nächsten Tag alles am Ars.. also ich habe ein Babysitter


 
Ja - ich werde auch was organisieren  ... also tatsächlich ein Mädelstreff!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (8. Mai 2009)

Am Donnerstag ??? Hehe ......


----------



## tokay20 (8. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Am Donnerstag ??? Hehe ......


 
hehe ......und wo?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> hehe ......und wo?


  Soll ich es herausfinden ??


----------



## tokay20 (8. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Soll ich es herausfinden ??


 
verdammt - ich vergaß Sherlock.....

Ok - mach.....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Mai 2009)

Knorze schrieb:


> was macht ihr so früh schon online?? soviel zeit hab ich nie zwischen aufstehn und auf arbeit fahrn^^




das dachte ich mir heute morgen auch als ich die uhrzeiten gelesen habe[/quote]   Wir teilen uns die Zeit eben gut ein und für den einen oder anderen post reicht es allemal


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> verdammt - ich vergaß Sherlock.....
> 
> Ok - mach.....


  .....laß´ mich erst ein wenig kombinieren


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Und meine Signatur?


  Sehr gute Signatur, paßt


----------



## yoyojas (8. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> hehe ......und wo?



HI HI HI das wird lustig


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Die Veränderungen stecken im Detail (eigener Dämpfer, neue Anlenkung)
> Schau mal was du so an heissen Geräten findest ...


  Finde ich nicht, muß es bauen, also: Hauptrahmen Devil Viper mit pullshock Dämpfer- Lawwill Hinterbau- fette Hanebrink Gabel- g-box I- Brembo Bremsen, der rest.....muß noch überlegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Mai 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> HI HI HI das wird lustig


   Hallo Jasmin


----------



## Ope (8. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht, muß es bauen, also: Hauptrahmen Devil Frog mit pullshock Dämpfer- Lawwill Hinterbau- fette Hanebrink Gabel- g-box I- Brembo Bremsen, der rest.....muß noch überlegen



Lass mal Devil und Hanebrink weg ..... das ist übelster (Edel)schrott .....
Dann könnts langsam werden ... 

aber nicht das es dann wie das Head Hulk aussieht ...... da bekomm' ich Würgereiz


----------



## Ope (8. Mai 2009)

Ich liebe es wenn ein Plan funktioniert ......


----------



## tokay20 (8. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Ich liebe es wenn ein Plan funktioniert ......


 

?


----------



## Ope (8. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> ?



Ich freue mich das anna am Sonntag kommt


----------



## yoyojas (8. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Ich freue mich das anna am Sonntag kommt



Mensch und wir sind nicht da 
@ Sherlock hast wie immer recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (8. Mai 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Mensch und wir sind nicht da


 
Warum kommt die Oma denn net Morgen? 
Felix hat sich angeboten, Bilder zu machen 

Fahren ist ja nicht....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Ich liebe es wenn ein Plan funktioniert ......


  Was für ein plan


----------



## tokay20 (8. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Was für ein plan


 
Oh Kröte, das könnte dich deine Signatur kosten.....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Mai 2009)

Wiege wonn enso zerr onnen !


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Oh Kröte, das könnte dich deine Signatur kosten.....


Wie kommen wir da wieder raus Dr. Watson ??


----------



## tokay20 (8. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Wie kommen wir da wieder raus Dr. Watson ??


 
Wir wechseln das Thema.....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Wir wechseln das Thema.....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Mai 2009)

@ Ope   -    hmmm, keine Hanebrink, okay dann ´ne 200 er Parafork


----------



## Ope (8. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> @ Ope   -    hmmm, keine Hanebrink, okay dann ´ne 200 er Parafork



Boahhh ich brauche ganz schnell ne'n Eimer ..... :kotz:


----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Boahhh ich brauche ganz schnell ne'n Eimer ..... :kotz:


  ...... ( alles umwerf ..)  das isses aber jetzt, Harry´s " Gott " mit fetter Sumo Gabel !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. Mai 2009)

@ Tokay, Yoyojas( Jasmin ), Ratte,.........nach meinen Recherchen soll das Geheimtreffen in .o.ms stattfinden ( lt. meinem Informanten "......-..." )


----------



## tokay20 (9. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> @ Tokay, Yoyojas( Jasmin ), Ratte,.........nach meinen Recherchen soll das Geheimtreffen in .o.ms stattfinden ( lt. meinem Informanten "......-..." )


 
Nein


----------



## ratte (9. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> @ Tokay, Yoyojas( Jasmin ), Ratte,.........nach meinen Recherchen soll das Geheimtreffen in .o.ms stattfinden ( lt. meinem Informanten "......-..." )


Wo ist denn das?
Selbst wenn ich irgendwelche Kombinationen aus den Anfangsbuchstaben der mir bekannten Bezeichnung für den Ort unseres "Geheimtreffens" irgendwie arrangiere, kommt das nicht hin.


----------



## Ope (9. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> ...... ( alles umwerf ..)  das isses aber jetzt, Harry´s " Gott " mit fetter Sumo Gabel !



schickt ihn über die Planke ..........


----------



## yoyojas (9. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> @ Tokay, Yoyojas( Jasmin ), Ratte,.........nach meinen Recherchen soll das Geheimtreffen in .o.ms stattfinden ( lt. meinem Informanten "......-..." )



He was isen das .o.ms ????
Kenn ich auch nicht  Schlechte Recherchen oder schlechte kontakt Informationen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. Mai 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> He was isen das .o.ms ????
> Kenn ich auch nicht  Schlechte Recherchen oder schlechte kontakt Informationen


   Soll nicht jeder wissen wo es ist


----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> schickt ihn über die Planke ..........


  Kielholen ist besser, unter einem uralten Clipper und ewig schon nicht mehr den Rumpf gerreinigt also mit ordentlich Bewuchs. Danach siehst man schlimmer aus als mit Rasierklingen malträtiert.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. Mai 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> He was isen das .o.ms ????
> Kenn ich auch nicht  Schlechte Recherchen oder schlechte kontakt Informationen


    W o r m s !!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. Mai 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das?
> Selbst wenn ich irgendwelche Kombinationen aus den Anfangsbuchstaben der mir bekannten Bezeichnung für den Ort unseres "Geheimtreffens" irgendwie arrangiere, kommt das nicht hin.


    Warte,warte,warte.........ich bekomm´s raus,.....muß nochmal den......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (9. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Warte,warte,warte.........ich bekomm´s raus,.....muß nochmal den......


Komm, so schwer ist das doch nicht.


----------



## Knorze (9. Mai 2009)

so komme gerade vom bernd seiner, wirklich gelungenen feier, und nun muss ich die kugel(die heut morgen noch mein bauch war) ins bettchen rollen.
morgen früh gehts um 6.30 schon wieder raus, nach la bresse uf de wörlt kab

so long


----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. Mai 2009)

Knorze schrieb:


> so komme gerade vom bernd seiner, wirklich gelungenen feier, und nun muss ich die kugel(die heut morgen noch mein bauch war) ins bettchen rollen.
> morgen früh gehts um 6.30 schon wieder raus, nach la bresse uf de wörlt kab
> 
> so long


Viel Spaß wünsche ich und wenig Verkehr auf der Autobahn .


----------



## Ope (10. Mai 2009)

So, Büsle ist geladen  um 8.30 gehts los  ...... freu freu ....


----------



## tokay20 (10. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> So, Büsle ist geladen  um 8.30 gehts los ...... freu freu ....


 
um 8:30h  

Nene, heute bin ich der Bestimmer (Muttertag).....eile mit Weile.....

Bis später!


----------



## yoyojas (10. Mai 2009)

ich wünsche erst einmal allen müttern einen wunderschönen muttertag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoyojas (10. Mai 2009)

und dem rest einen schönen guten morgen wo immer ihr heute auch seid.
ich glaube von meiner seite kommt ein wenig neid auf
naja werde es überleben eine woche nicht auf dem rad zu fahren


----------



## demoride411 (10. Mai 2009)

servus yoyojas 
erstma gude lang net gesehen
tröste dich bin ab morgen ne woche im absoluten flachland


----------



## yoyojas (10. Mai 2009)

demoride411 schrieb:


> servus yoyojas
> erstma gude lang net gesehen
> tröste dich bin ab morgen ne woche im absoluten flachland



wir werden es überstehen es sind noch 10 tag für uns dann ein paar tage urlaub. ab nach lac blanc


----------



## demoride411 (10. Mai 2009)

O auch nicht schlecht da wünsche ich mal viel spass
Ich werde leider keine berge sehen,centerpark nl


----------



## Deleted 130247 (10. Mai 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> ich wünsche erst einmal allen müttern einen wunderschönen muttertag


 , danke Matthias.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (10. Mai 2009)

demoride411 schrieb:


> O auch nicht schlecht da wünsche ich mal viel spass
> Ich werde leider keine berge sehen,centerpark nl


   Cool, schön relaxen ist auch schön.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (10. Mai 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> wir werden es überstehen es sind noch 10 tag für uns dann ein paar tage urlaub. ab nach lac blanc


  Sehen wir uns vorher noch einmal ?


----------



## Ope (10. Mai 2009)

@ yoyojas;

Dachte ihr unterstützt uns in Winterberg ..... 

@ all;  Pety gewinnt in La Bresse vor Sam Hill und ..... ach' schauts euch auf www.freecaster.tv selber an ...... seeeeehr geil


----------



## Deleted 130247 (10. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> @ yoyojas;
> 
> Dachte ihr unterstützt uns in Winterberg .....
> 
> @ all;  Pety gewinnt in La Bresse vor Sam Hill und ..... ach' schauts euch auf www.freecaster.tv selber an ...... seeeeehr geil


   Jaaa, ich hatte es so gehofft!!!


----------



## ratte (10. Mai 2009)

Tot, aber glücklich. 
Schöner Tag mit angenehmen Ausklang. 

Bis demnächst an selber Stelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (10. Mai 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Tot, aber glücklich.
> Schöner Tag mit angenehmen Ausklang.
> 
> Bis demnächst an selber Stelle.


   Du liest Dich aber sehr lebendig.  Ja, war wieder super und Danke in die Runde für das schöne Beisammensein.


----------



## tokay20 (10. Mai 2009)

JA - schöner Tag, kurz aber schön!

Obwohl die Leute mit dem Fliwatüt gefehlt haben


----------



## Ope (10. Mai 2009)

Sind auch alle sauber angekommen und ziemlich platt. 
Haben die Fliwatüts auch vermisst, wehe die fehlen nochmal ..... tz tz tz .....
Nur der linke Schuh passet mir nicht mehr so recht .... , ist nochmal dicker geworden sitze jetzt mit Eisbeutel am PC


----------



## Deleted 130247 (10. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> JA - schöner Tag, kurz aber schön!
> 
> Obwohl die Leute mit dem Fliwatüt gefehlt haben


  Fliwatüt ?......ahh Du meinst " Ludwig " das Feuerauto und seine Insassen,......Moment ´mal......das sind...., ja Yoyojas !


----------



## Deleted 130247 (10. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Sind auch alle sauber angekommen und ziemlich platt.
> Nur der linke Schuh passet mir nicht mehr so recht .... , ist nochmal dicker geworden sitze jetzt mit Eisbeutel am PC


  Hätteste mich ´mal amputieren lassen.


----------



## Ope (10. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Hätteste mich ´mal amputieren lassen.



Dann wäre etwas anderes stark angeschwollen ......... erst mein Hals und dann eines deiner frechen Äuglein 

*Wie???* er kennt das Fliwatüt nicht ........


----------



## Deleted 130247 (10. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Dann wäre etwas anderes stark angeschwollen ......... erst mein Hals und dann eines deiner frechen Äuglein
> 
> *Wie???* er kennt das Fliwatüt nicht ........


----------



## Deleted 130247 (10. Mai 2009)

Tschüß, .


----------



## Ope (10. Mai 2009)

nix da, du bleibst noch .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (10. Mai 2009)

Fahrtechnikseminar in Beerfelden:

 Details sind bitte in der Interessengemeinschaft Beerfelden nachzulesen.

Grüßle euer Opele


----------



## Deleted 130247 (11. Mai 2009)

Also, wer das nächste mal fehlt gibt ´ne Runde aus!!


----------



## tokay20 (11. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Also, wer das nächste mal fehlt gibt ´ne Runde aus!!


 
Was denn ausgeben? 
Krombacher 11?


----------



## yoyojas (11. Mai 2009)

Uaaa dann sind wir ja auf jeden fall da und ich werde mich dann mal bei meinem Fahrtechnik Trainer hier offiziell anmelden


----------



## Deleted 130247 (11. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Was denn ausgeben?
> Krombacher 11?


   Ha, ich werde mich hüten zu fehlen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (11. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Was denn ausgeben?
> Krombacher 11?


   Die bringe ich solange bis Ihr sie getrunken habt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (11. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Die bringe ich solange bis Ihr sie getrunken habt.


 
Eben!


----------



## yoyojas (11. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Die bringe ich solange bis Ihr sie getrunken habt.



Wie wie    hast du denn immer noch  übrig ja dann freuen wir uns doppelt Mr. Sherlock


----------



## tokay20 (11. Mai 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Wie wie    hast du denn immer noch  übrig ja dann freuen wir uns doppelt Mr. Sherlock


 
Ja aber wer trinkt denn Krombacher? Natürlich hat er den noch.....den wird er auch noch länger haben......oder ihr etwa?


----------



## yoyojas (11. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Ja aber wer trinkt denn Krombacher? Natürlich hat er den noch.....den wird er auch noch länger haben......oder ihr etwa?



Schmeckt den Krombacher so schlecht  habe da keine Ahnung bin eigentlich nur Mädchen Bier trinker. He tokay20 wie siehts aus machst du mit Fahrtechnik Training bei Ope oder hast du gestern schon eins gehabt


----------



## Ope (11. Mai 2009)

Auch da  ... Guten Abend zusammen!!!


----------



## yoyojas (11. Mai 2009)

Ja wir sind auch da und wie wars gestern? Muttertag war total langweilig nächstes Jahr mache ich das nicht mehr gehe dann lieber Biken


----------



## tokay20 (11. Mai 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Schmeckt den Krombacher so schlecht  habe da keine Ahnung bin eigentlich nur Mädchen Bier trinker. He tokay20 wie siehts aus machst du mit Fahrtechnik Training bei Ope oder hast du gestern schon eins gehabt


 
Keine Ahnung wie Krombacher schmeckt......weiß das jemand?


----------



## Puky Pitt (11. Mai 2009)

nö.


----------



## Ope (11. Mai 2009)

Geil wars ..... 
Und ....... Krombacher schmeckt wie ...................................................... Bier ...
Spätestens am Jahresabschlußrennen ist's leer


----------



## tokay20 (11. Mai 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Schmeckt den Krombacher so schlecht  habe da keine Ahnung bin eigentlich nur Mädchen Bier trinker. He tokay20 wie siehts aus machst du mit Fahrtechnik Training bei Ope oder hast du gestern schon eins gehabt


 
Ach so: ja und ja - hatte Sonntag Privatstunden bei Hopi 

Das mit langweilig hätte ich auch vorher sagen kkönnen!

Und es waren genau richtig Leute da: nicht zuviel und nicht zuwenig!


Tja......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (11. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie Krombacher schmeckt......weiß das jemand?


   Schmeckt einfach .ei. !


----------



## tokay20 (11. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Geil wars .....
> Und ....... Krombacher schmeckt wie ...................................................... Bier ...
> Spätestens am Jahresabschlußrennen ist's leer


 
Ach....ok....wie Bier also.....na - wir können das nächste mal ja probieren......


----------



## Deleted 130247 (11. Mai 2009)

@ Ope,  Supra D pro gewogen...567g.


----------



## Ope (11. Mai 2009)

@Puky;
Butter bei die Fische ..... wann kommst du vorbei damit wir Matzes Rahmen für Meike probeaufbauen können?


----------



## tokay20 (11. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Schmeckt einfach .ei. !


 
? .ei. ?

Hm.....


----------



## Ope (11. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> @ Ope,  Supra D pro gewogen...567g.



Sach ich doch ....... schön leicht


----------



## Deleted 130247 (11. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Ach....ok....wie Bier also.....na - wir können das nächste mal ja probieren......


   Pro"bier"en?, einen Trichter habe ich das nächste Mal dabei.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (11. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> ? .ei. ?
> 
> Hm.....


   Geil !


----------



## Ope (11. Mai 2009)

nanana Gerd .... schäm' dich. So etwas schreibt man nicht .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (11. Mai 2009)

@ all;

Habt ihr schon den neuen Falt-Downhiller von Trek gesehen ???
Video World Cup La Bresse ...... irgendwo im DDD Boxxer 2010 Fred .....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (11. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> nanana Gerd .... schäm' dich. So etwas schreibt man nicht .....


----------



## tokay20 (11. Mai 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Ja wir sind auch da und wie wars gestern? Muttertag war total langweilig nächstes Jahr mache ich das nicht mehr gehe dann lieber Biken


 
Ach: und dieser Erdbeerkuchen den es gestern oben gab.....


----------



## Ope (11. Mai 2009)

Die Steaks waren auch seeeehr lecker .... 

P.S: MATTHIAS und JASMIN, ich muß mit euch schimpfen ......... wegen Winterberg .....


----------



## tokay20 (11. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Die Steaks waren auch seeeehr lecker ....


 
Sowiso - aber den Erbeerkuchen gab es doch speziell nur zum Muttertag!


----------



## Ope (11. Mai 2009)

Bin mal für ne Stunde in meiner Schrauberbude .......
Pukys Last knarzt .......

Bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (11. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Bin mal für ne Stunde in meiner Schrauberbude .......
> Pukys Last knarzt .......
> 
> Bis später


  Ich denke mir jetzt mein Teil


----------



## optibiker (11. Mai 2009)

@schildkröte58
sag mal Gerd du hattest neulich etwas von Mittwoch in Winterberg gesagt!
Auf welchem Campingplatz bist Du denn? Wir könnten ja eine Zeltburg bauen! haha  Evtl haben ja noch einige Lust sich mit uns zu treffen und meine Jungs anzufeuern oder ihnen ein paar Tipps zu geben!

Opti....


----------



## tokay20 (11. Mai 2009)

optibiker schrieb:


> @schildkröte58
> sag mal Gerd du hattest neulich etwas von Mittwoch in Winterberg gesagt!
> Auf welchem Campingplatz bist Du denn? Wir könnten ja eine Zeltburg bauen! haha Evtl haben ja noch einige Lust sich mit uns zu treffen und meine Jungs anzufeuern oder ihnen ein paar Tipps zu geben!
> 
> Opti....


 

 Jawoll! bin ab Do da - werde anständig anfeuern!


----------



## Ope (11. Mai 2009)

zurück


----------



## Ope (11. Mai 2009)

Ich kann leider erst Freitag anrücken ......   oder Donnerstag in der Nacht ......
Wagenburg ist Topp ..... Absperrband nicht vergessen Platz für mal 3 Büsle einplanen ....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (11. Mai 2009)

optibiker schrieb:


> @schildkröte58
> sag mal Gerd du hattest neulich etwas von Mittwoch in Winterberg gesagt!
> Auf welchem Campingplatz bist Du denn? Wir könnten ja eine Zeltburg bauen! haha  Evtl haben ja noch einige Lust sich mit uns zu treffen und meine Jungs anzufeuern oder ihnen ein paar Tipps zu geben!
> 
> Opti....


  Wir sind alle am " ruhigen " Platz.   Wagenburg, machen wir. Muß ´eh absperren für die am Freitag Anreisenden. Wir halten Sonntag noch ä schwätzle. Und anfeuern geht klar


----------



## Ope (11. Mai 2009)

Jo, genaueres beschwätzen wir am Sonntag


----------



## Deleted 130247 (11. Mai 2009)

Gääääähn !


----------



## tokay20 (11. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Gääääähn !


 
...noch 53 Minuten.....


----------



## Ope (11. Mai 2009)

Dann hat wer Geburtstag ........???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (11. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Dann hat wer Geburtstag ........???


 
Nene.....bis dahin muss die UStVa beim FA sein....wieder mal alles auf den letzten Drücker...verdammt!


----------



## Ope (11. Mai 2009)

Tja ...... frei nach dem Motto "der frühe Vogel ................. kann mich mal"


----------



## Eggbuster (12. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Nene.....bis dahin muss die UStVa beim FA sein....wieder mal alles auf den letzten Drücker...verdammt!



Da seid ihr aber schon en Tag zu spät...muss doch immer bis zum 10. da sein


----------



## tokay20 (12. Mai 2009)

Eggbuster schrieb:


> Da seid ihr aber schon en Tag zu spät...muss doch immer bis zum 10. da sein


 
No - wenn der 10. ein Samstag, Sonntag oder Feiertag ist bis zum nächsten Werktag....also der 11.5. 24h


----------



## Eggbuster (12. Mai 2009)

sau gut, man lernt nie aus 

macht ihr alles komplett selber?


----------



## tokay20 (12. Mai 2009)

yo...


----------



## Helllsing (12. Mai 2009)

Hey Leute,
ich bin der Kerl der in letzter Zeit manchmal in Beerfelden Fotos macht....
falls ihr denkt ich hab euch erwischt, schaut doch einfach mal auf meiner Seite ;P

http://julix.dyndns.org/


----------



## _anna (12. Mai 2009)

oh, mich haste erwischt. gefällt mir gut das
bild, danke


----------



## Helllsing (12. Mai 2009)

_anna schrieb:


> oh, mich haste erwischt. gefällt mir gut das
> bild, danke



Klar, kein Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (12. Mai 2009)

@ hellsing;

Prima das du Bilder machst, aber du solltest öfter kommen  ...... 
Übung macht den Meister.
Nee, mal im Ernst supernett das du Bilder machst aber du solltest wirklich noch öfter kommen um zu üben (kaum eines ist scharf    )
Sportfotos sind wirklich schwierig ......

Grüßle Ope


----------



## THEYO (12. Mai 2009)

Auch hier noch einmal für alle interessierten:




WICHTIG: Da wir die Räumlichkeiten Weststadtcafes nutzen dürfen haben wir auch eine wunderbare Möglichkeit bei schlechtem Wetter zu schwätzen und bei belieben zu Grillen. Klar sollte dabei aber sein, dass keine Getränke selbst mit zu bringen sind, von irgendwas müssen die Leute vom Weststadt ja auch leben! Ich würde mich auf jeden Fall freuen viele von euch am Sonntag zu treffen!!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (12. Mai 2009)

Aufgepaßt, Psycho schlurie ließt mit.


----------



## Ope (12. Mai 2009)

Pfffff ..... na und ..... 
So eine Pfeife tangiert mich peripher ......


----------



## Deleted 130247 (12. Mai 2009)

Deswegen die geschloßene IG!


----------



## tokay20 (12. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Deswegen die geschloßene IG!


 
Häh? Aber zum Grillen müssen doch ganz viele kommen - da macht es doch kein Sinn das 'einzuschließen'....oder wie oder was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (12. Mai 2009)

@ Gerdche; des Kasperle kann hier lesen was er will ......
Der lebt sowieso in seiner eigenen Welt weit weit weg ........ und vor allem sehr allein ...


----------



## THEYO (12. Mai 2009)

Der Schlurie ist auch gerne eingeladen 
Wir brauchen ja bischen heiße Luft um den Grill anzufeuern!!!!


----------



## Helllsing (12. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> @ hellsing;
> 
> Prima das du Bilder machst, aber du solltest öfter kommen  ......
> Übung macht den Meister.
> ...



Tja, man tut was man kann.... ich versuch´mein bestes^^
und .... es kann nurnoch besser werden ;P

Aber.... was meinst du mit unscharf? den Hintergrund oder die Person selbst?


----------



## Ope (12. Mai 2009)

@ Tokaychen;
Bleib' locker ... es haben dich alle lieb 
Wie schauts am Sonntag aus mit kollektivem, meditativem Bäume umarmen?
Mein Karma schwächelt ....


----------



## down (12. Mai 2009)

Helllsing schrieb:


> Tja, man tut was man kann.... ich versuch´mein bestes^^
> und .... es kann nurnoch besser werden ;P
> 
> Aber.... was meinst du mit unscharf? den Hintergrund oder die Person selbst?



Max, die Bilder sind schön !!!


----------



## Ope (12. Mai 2009)

Helllsing schrieb:


> Tja, man tut was man kann.... ich versuch´mein bestes^^
> und .... es kann nurnoch besser werden ;P
> 
> Aber.... was meinst du mit unscharf? den Hintergrund oder die Person selbst?



Hintergrund zumeist verschwommen, Ziel selbst unscharf.
Geh doch mal mit Puky (Puky Pitt) und/oder Meike Fotos machen .....


----------



## tokay20 (12. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> @ Tokaychen;
> Bleib' locker ... es haben dich alle lieb
> Wie schauts am Sonntag aus mit kollektivem, meditativem Bäume umarmen?
> Mein Karma schwächelt ....


 
Finde nun beides reizvoll und wichtig - wobei wir ja auch in WB dahin können...

Lassen wir das Wetter entscheiden: bei Regen sind wir in DA am Sonntag, sonst BF...oder??

Aber das Kama ? ....hm....kapier heute gar nix mehr.....


----------



## down (12. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Hintergrund zumeist verschwommen, Ziel selbst unscharf.
> Geh doch mal mit Puky (Puky Pitt) und/oder Meike Fotos machen .....



...ja, ja die totgeblitzten fotos von der stange, alles schön scharf

@max wenn du vorbilder suchst schaumal bei grinsekater und fabdh vorbei
beide von den bruchpiloten und einer von beiden semiprofi mit der kamera und designer

by the way beides auch echt gute DHler


----------



## Ope (12. Mai 2009)

Seht ihr ...... es ist ihm schnell zu blöd geworden ....


----------



## Helllsing (12. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Hintergrund zumeist verschwommen, Ziel selbst unscharf.
> Geh doch mal mit Puky (Puky Pitt) und/oder Meike Fotos machen .....



Gut, das mit dem Hintergrund, da kann ich nix machen, wenn ich hinterherzieh.... sorry...
ziel selbst, da dran bin ich ja schließlich noch am üben^^
aber ich denk die Ftos sind schonmal besser als nix, oder?

...Wenn du mir jetz noch sagst, wer Puky und/oder Meike sind, und wie ich sie erreichen kann, könnte ich das mal tun... ich kann bestimmt noch was dazulernen ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (12. Mai 2009)

THEYO schrieb:


> Der Schlurie ist auch gerne eingeladen
> Wir brauchen ja bischen heiße Luft um den Grill am laufen anzufeuern!!!!


 , der war richtig gut.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (12. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Häh? Aber zum Grillen müssen doch ganz viele kommen - da macht es doch kein Sinn das 'einzuschließen'....oder wie oder was?


  Nur freigeschaltete und eingeladene, hat was mit Herrn s..l..ie zu tun .


----------



## Ope (12. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> , der war richtig gut.



Allerdings .....  
Top Theyo


----------



## THEYO (13. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Allerdings .....
> Top Theyo



wobei man die späte stunde der threaderstellung doch deutlich herauslesen kann... omg


----------



## Hopi (13. Mai 2009)

Macht doch den armen Jungen wegen den Bildern nicht so nieder   In dem Wald ist es verdammt schwer gescheite Bilder zu machen (dunkel). Und ohne mitziehen geht es bei solchen Geschwindigkeiten überhaupt nicht.

Ich bekomme ja auch noch keine tollen Ergebnisse hin und das obwohl ich Fotograf bin. Sportfotografie ist ein ganz eigenes Thema, da stellt man sich nicht eben so hin und macht tolle Bilder, selbst wenn man es in der Theorie kann.


----------



## Ope (13. Mai 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Macht doch den armen Jungen wegen den Bildern nicht so nieder   In dem Wald ist es verdammt schwer gescheite Bilder zu machen (dunkel). Und ohne mitziehen geht es bei solchen Geschwindigkeiten überhaupt nicht.
> 
> Ich bekomme ja auch noch keine tollen Ergebnisse hin und das obwohl ich Fotograf bin. Sportfotografie ist ein ganz eigenes Thema, da stellt man sich nicht eben so hin und macht tolle Bilder, selbst wenn man es in der Theorie kann.



Hey hey .... ich habe ihn motiviert weiter zu machen und zu üben, nicht niedergemacht. 
Das war ernst gemeinte gesunde Kritik im positiven Sinne.

Grüßle Ope


----------



## down (13. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Hey hey .... ich habe ihn motiviert weiter zu machen und zu üben, nicht niedergemacht.
> Das war ernst gemeinte gesunde Kritik im positiven Sinne.
> 
> Grüßle Ope



sorry ope hatte aber das gleiche gefühl


----------



## Ope (13. Mai 2009)

down schrieb:


> sorry ope hatte aber das gleiche gefühl



Hellsing hat's richtig verstanden .
Aber um Mißverständnisse auszuräumen habe ich es ja noch einmal darauf hingewiesen 

Grüßle Ope

P.S: ich weiss das gute Fotos sehr schwer zu machen sind, erst recht in unserem Sport (ich kanns gar nicht gescheit)


----------



## Vulgarius (13. Mai 2009)

die bilder sind doch gut!
nichts totgeblitztes!
und ich finde die sind auch teilweise besser als alle bilder bei ope im album von beerfelden!!!
http://julix.dyndns.org/DSC_0422.JPG
http://julix.dyndns.org/DSC_0423.JPG 
diese beiden zum beispiel!
da kommt richtig action rüber!
und wenn er auf beerfelden die bilder auch noch tot blitzt dann ist da ja null action drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (13. Mai 2009)

Vulgarius schrieb:


> die bilder sind doch gut!
> nichts totgeblitztes!
> und ich finde die sind auch teilweise besser als alle bilder bei ope im album von beerfelden!!!
> http://julix.dyndns.org/DSC_0422.JPG
> ...



Also das sehe ich anders, bei Bild eins ist der Kopf verdeckt und unscharf. Bild zwei ist die Perspektive auch nicht ideal aber schon ganz gut.
Auf anderen Bildern hält er die Kamera schräg ..... dadurch siehts aus als würden die Fahrer aufrecht durch die Anlieger fahren ....
Aber egal, du darfst ihn ruhig Verteidigen 

Nochmal zum mitschreiben; ich übe Kritik, ich maule nicht ....


----------



## Vulgarius (13. Mai 2009)

das der kopf auf bild 1 verdeckt ist ist ja nicht seine schuld!
und schlimm ist das ja auch nicht oder brauchst du bilder um dich bei anderen zu beweisen und sagen zu können guck mal wie toll da das bin ich?
und die perspektive finde ich auch sehr schön!
ich finde es halt nicht schön wenn sich jemand anbietet bilder zu machen ihn dann gleich zu kritisieren anstatt man sich freut das überhaupt wer fotos macht!
er könnte ja auch selber einfach rad fahren dann hätte man gar keine bilder!


----------



## Hopi (13. Mai 2009)

Vulgarius schrieb:


> und schlimm ist das ja auch nicht oder brauchst du bilder um dich bei anderen zu beweisen und sagen zu können guck mal wie toll da das bin ich?



Klar brauch er die Bilder dafür  wer nicht in diesem Forum, der Bilder von sich im Profil hat.

Fotos und Filme sollen immer die persönliche Eitelkeit befriedigen. 

Und jetzt könnten wir bitte aufhören uns hier wie Kinder zu benehmen, das Vorrecht in diesem Forum zu provozieren, liegt ausschließlich bei mir.


----------



## down (13. Mai 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Klar brauch er die Bilder dafür  wer nicht in diesem Forum, der Bilder von sich im Profil hat.
> 
> Fotos und Filme sollen immer die persönliche Eitelkeit befriedigen.
> 
> Und jetzt könnten wir bitte aufhören uns hier wie Kinder zu benehmen, das Vorrecht in diesem Forum zu provozieren, liegt ausschließlich bei mir.



d'accord


----------



## Puky Pitt (13. Mai 2009)

ich will aber auch noch mal^^ 
bilder sind einige ganz pasabel und andere finde ich net so dolle.
so wirklich viel besser bin ich dann auch net. gell ope^^
die perspektiven sind es teilweise, zB die cam schräg halten in den anliegern. hab ich 
anfangs auch immer wieder so gemacht bis ich merke das das dann total K**** aussieht. und wie ich ihm schon per pm geschrieben hab. üben üben üben und sich mit leuten austauschen die erfahrung haben;-) also hier der aufruf: WEITERMACHEN ;-) wir sind jeden sonntag da;-)


----------



## Ope (13. Mai 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Klar brauch er die Bilder dafür  wer nicht in diesem Forum, der Bilder von sich im Profil hat.
> 
> Fotos und Filme sollen immer die persönliche Eitelkeit befriedigen.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (13. Mai 2009)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> also hier der aufruf: WEITERMACHEN ;-) wir sind jeden sonntag da;-)


 
JA - bitte! 
Von mir gibt es noch gar keins in deiner Sammlung - obwohl ich mit meiner Geschwindigkeit doch ein leichtes Opfer sein müßte.....

(bin beim letzten Sprung außen rum gefahren und hab dich dabei beinahe über den Haufen ... ähh....ja...  )


----------



## Helllsing (13. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> JA - bitte!
> Von mir gibt es noch gar keins in deiner Sammlung - obwohl ich mit meiner Geschwindigkeit doch ein leichtes Opfer sein müßte.....
> 
> (bin beim letzten Sprung außen rum gefahren und hab dich dabei beinahe über den Haufen ... ähh....ja...  )



Ja sorry, wenn du mich des nächste mal siehst, sag mir grad bescheid, und ich mach dir n ganzen Berg voller Bilder ;D


----------



## tokay20 (13. Mai 2009)

Helllsing schrieb:


> Ja sorry, wenn du mich des nächste mal siehst, sag mir grad bescheid, und ich mach dir n ganzen Berg voller Bilder ;D


 

Jep!
Und ich fahr dich auch nicht mehr um! Versprochen


----------



## Helllsing (13. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Jep!
> Und ich fahr dich auch nicht mehr um! Versprochen


Quatsch umfahren.... das solltest du besser nich machen, weil wer mich erwischt, fällt auf die schnauze^^ frag den sebastian menges, der is in mich reingefahrn.... jetz hatter ne gebrochene Schulter ;P


----------



## Hardionline (13. Mai 2009)

@hellsig

Kannst ja wieder auf einen Baum klettern, helf dir auch wieder runter Hellsig. Aber weiter so - tolle Fotos!


----------



## Hardionline (13. Mai 2009)

sorry HellsiNg!


----------



## ratte (13. Mai 2009)

Sagt mal Mädels,
hat noch irgendwer ein paar Schwimmflügel, die sie mir morgen leihen kann.


----------



## tokay20 (13. Mai 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Sagt mal Mädels,
> hat noch irgendwer ein paar Schwimmflügel, die sie mir morgen leihen kann.


 
Morgen wird alles gut!

Unser geheimes Mädelstreffen zur geheimen Mädelszeit am geheimen Mädelsort....


Würde vorschlagen, wir vereinbaren einen Telefontermin zu dem wir morgen die Entscheidung fällen - oder wollt ihr heute schon absagen?


----------



## ratte (13. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Würde vorschlagen, wir vereinbaren einen Telefontermin zu dem wir morgen die Entscheidung fällen - oder wollt ihr heute schon absagen?


Telefon ist gut, da ich mir morgen die Füße auf der Achema platt laufe und da nicht mal eben ins Forum gucken kann. 

Die Örtlichkeit ist normalerweise relativ unempfindlich gegen Regenschauer. Bei dem Regen der letzten Tage darf da allerdings nicht mehr allzu viel dazu kommen. Heute konnte es ja zumindest halbwegs abtrocknen.

17 Uhr? Oder ist das zu spät?


----------



## Ope (13. Mai 2009)

Ich glaube die machen Wasser-walken oder so ein blödes neumodisches Zeugs, ... Schwimmflügel ......... tz tz tz .......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. Mai 2009)

Ich hasse es wenn Mädels Geheimnisse haben,.......aagrrrrr


----------



## Ope (13. Mai 2009)

bin morgen in Beerfelden ......  .... pfeif ....
Beruflich ... natürlich, nehme aber wohl mal das Rädle mit ..... dumdidum ....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. Mai 2009)

Ja sage ´mal, tststs, weiß Dein Chef das ?


----------



## yoyojas (13. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Ich glaube die machen Wasser-walken oder so ein blödes neumodisches Zeugs, ... Schwimmflügel ......... tz tz tz .......



Hm Wasser-Walken hört sich auch gut an  schauen wir mal oder was meint ihr Mädels dazu?


----------



## Ope (13. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Ja sage ´mal, tststs, weiß Dein Chef das ?



Was ich nach Feierabend mache geht ihn nix an ...... 
Ausserdem findet er's prima ....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Was ich nach Feierabend mache geht ihn nix an ......
> Ausserdem findet er's prima ....


 Das Du Feierabend machst oder daß es Ihn nichts angeht ?


----------



## tokay20 (13. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> bin morgen in Beerfelden ......  .... pfeif ....
> Beruflich ... natürlich, nehme aber wohl mal das Rädle mit ..... dumdidum ....


 

Ok - mal ein Tipp: wir sind nicht Beerfelden, aber die Räder nehmen wir mit.....


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Mai 2009)

Servus,
wollte mal fragen ob es Sinn macht nach dem Wetter der letzten Tage und dem was noch kommen soll, am Samstag nach Beerfelden zu fahren? 

Wird es ehr schmierig oder ist der Waldboden griffig?

Danke


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. Mai 2009)

Griffig, .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helllsing (13. Mai 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Servus,
> wollte mal fragen ob es Sinn macht nach dem Wetter der letzten Tage und dem was noch kommen soll, am Samstag nach Beerfelden zu fahren?
> 
> Wird es ehr schmierig oder ist der Waldboden griffig?
> ...



Hält auf jeden Fall, am anfang sind ein paar pfützrn, aber die fahren sich raus.


----------



## yoyojas (13. Mai 2009)

@ tokay20 & @ratte 
habe mal morgen das Wetter angeschaut leichter Regen denke das geht oder


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. Mai 2009)

, geht schon, geht schon. Ich hasse Heimlichkeiten.


----------



## tokay20 (13. Mai 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> @ tokay20 & @ratte
> habe mal morgen das Wetter angeschaut leichter Regen denke das geht oder


 

Ich denke das sollte gehen....im schlimmsten Fall sehen wir eben aus wie die S.....aber wir sind ja net aus Zucker 

Auf jeden Fall genug Wechselkleidung einpacken!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Griffig, .


@Helllsing 
Danke für die Info 
Dann werde ich mal die Weltreise auf mich nehmen. Sind nur 100km aber gefühlte 200  da man ab Autobahn meist nur 60-70 fahren darf.


----------



## ratte (13. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Ich denke das sollte gehen....im schlimmsten Fall sehen wir eben aus wie die S.....aber wir sind ja net aus Zucker
> 
> Auf jeden Fall genug Wechselkleidung einpacken!


Wir legen ja auch mindestens so viel Weg zu Fuß zurück wie mit dem Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (14. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> , geht schon, geht schon. Ich hasse Heimlichkeiten.



Ischhhhh wessss woooo seeeee  sinnnnd 

Bin aber auch nicht dabei, habe dann noch Arbeit und ich will mir nicht das Gejammer geben, warum man dieses und jenes jetzt nicht springen kann


----------



## ratte (14. Mai 2009)

Hey Mädels,
ich hoffe, ich habe nicht irgendeinen Platzregen heute verpasst, während ich durch fensterlose Hallen geschlendert bin.
Ich war heute morgen vor Ort. Der Boden war nass und dementsprechend weich, aber es stand nur die übliche Pfütze an einem der Table. Also nix wie hin.


----------



## tokay20 (14. Mai 2009)

Juhu!
Los gehts!


----------



## optibiker (14. Mai 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Servus,
> wollte mal fragen ob es Sinn macht nach dem Wetter der letzten Tage und dem was noch kommen soll, am Samstag nach Beerfelden zu fahren?
> 
> Wird es ehr schmierig oder ist der Waldboden griffig?
> ...



Hallo Steppenwolf,  diese Woche hat es nur am Montag geregnet, ich denke das der Boden es gut weggesteckt hat und es daher nur feucht ist. Pfützen lassen sich nicht ganz vermeiden, zeigen den andern zuhause aber das du gefahren bist (Sommersprossen  haha)


----------



## Deleted 130247 (14. Mai 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ischhhhh wessss woooo seeeee  sinnnnd
> 
> Bin aber auch nicht dabei, habe dann noch Arbeit und ich will mir nicht das Gejammer geben, warum man dieses und jenes jetzt nicht springen kann


Ich net, hast Recht, gejammer braucht keiner.


----------



## Flexer (14. Mai 2009)

Ich, mei Fraindin un zwae Kumpels werden auch am start sein, am Samstag.

Gruss Flo


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Mai 2009)

optibiker schrieb:


> Hallo Steppenwolf,  diese Woche hat es nur am Montag geregnet, ich denke das der Boden es gut weggesteckt hat und es daher nur feucht ist. Pfützen lassen sich nicht ganz vermeiden, zeigen den andern zuhause aber das du gefahren bist (Sommersprossen  haha)



Meinst Du ca. so 







Hier in Wiesbaden hat es dann wohl etwas heftiger geregnet.

Der Boden hier ist bei regen einfach nur schmierig da wohl lehmig. Gegen Sommersprossen hab ich garnix 

Evtl. sieht man sich ja Samstag. Hab nen Demo von 2006 mit weißer 888.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (14. Mai 2009)

, Schlurie ist wieder hier.    Ich gehe dann ´mal in´s Wohnzimmer.


----------



## ratte (14. Mai 2009)

Scheeee war's.


----------



## tokay20 (14. Mai 2009)

So - wir sind zurück aus Mörfelden!
Schöööööön wars!

Schade das keiner der Jungs dabei war - ich sichte jetzt mal das Videomaterial und sach Bescheid wenn es online ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (14. Mai 2009)

Bei mir sind's nur Schattenspiele geworden. War schon zu dunkel.


----------



## yoyojas (14. Mai 2009)

War wirklich super klasse heute und ich will wieder hin aller gut die Jungs dürfen auch mit  danke nochmal Ratte super haste des gemacht  he tokay20 wo sind die Videos bin ganz gespannt


----------



## tokay20 (14. Mai 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> War wirklich super klasse heute und ich will wieder hin aller gut die Jungs dürfen auch mit  danke nochmal Ratte super haste des gemacht  he tokay20 wo sind die Videos bin ganz gespannt


 

Bist du geflogen?
Von dir ist schon eins oben - leider auch sehr dunkel!

Ratte lädt gerade....


----------



## ratte (14. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Ratte lädt gerade....


Oh nö, lass mal.


----------



## tokay20 (14. Mai 2009)

doch doch ...die Box....
ist da.......


----------



## yoyojas (14. Mai 2009)

Klasse


----------



## tokay20 (14. Mai 2009)

und was sagt dein Menne? Leider die besten Sprünge zum Schluß wo es schon dunkel war.... aber es kommt noch was...


----------



## ratte (14. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> und was sagt dein Menne?


Dass ich nur den kurzen Transfer gesprungen bin...


----------



## yoyojas (14. Mai 2009)

ER will mit mir am Sonntag üben den Drop zu springen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (14. Mai 2009)

Männer......


Glaube da sind ein paar zickig - die reden gar nimmer mit uns....kann das sein?


----------



## Hopi (14. Mai 2009)

welcher Drop?


----------



## Hardionline (14. Mai 2009)

wer ist zickig?


----------



## tokay20 (14. Mai 2009)

was is'n nun Ratte - hab da noch ein paar nette von dir....


----------



## tokay20 (14. Mai 2009)

Hardionline schrieb:


> wer ist zickig?


----------



## ratte (14. Mai 2009)

Danke, das eine langt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (14. Mai 2009)

also eins müsst ihr noch lernen kinners, man filmt nicht ewig vor dem Sprung und schaltet dann beim Landen ab


----------



## tokay20 (14. Mai 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> also eins müsst ihr noch lernen kinners, man filmt nicht ewig vor dem Sprung und schaltet dann beim Landen ab


 
Öfters mal was neues!

Nene, wenn ich's Springen gelernt hab, werde ich mich darum kümmern.....


----------



## Ope (14. Mai 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> welcher Drop?



Die Steilkante mit anschliessendem Kicker in Beerfelden auf der langen Abfahrt .... einen anderen Drop gibts nicht ...
Ist ja auch ideal fürn Anfang zum Üben ......


----------



## Ope (14. Mai 2009)

Ach ja, endlich Feierabend .... das Bike blieb im Auto


----------



## yoyojas (14. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Die Steilkante mit anschliessendem Kicker in Beerfelden auf der langen Abfahrt .... einen anderen Drop gibts nicht ...
> Ist ja auch ideal fürn Anfang zum Üben ......



Ja ja ja ich weiß bekomme es fast jeden Tag zu hören schauen wir mal am Sonntag grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Deleted 130247 (15. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Männer......
> 
> 
> Glaube da sind ein paar zickig - die reden gar nimmer mit uns....kann das sein?


   Zickig ?, pff... im leben net !


----------



## schlurie (15. Mai 2009)

Wie wars im Wohnzimmer


----------



## Puky Pitt (15. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Die Steilkante mit anschliessendem Kicker in Beerfelden auf der langen Abfahrt .... einen anderen Drop gibts nicht ...
> Ist ja auch ideal fürn Anfang zum Üben ......



ich denke da eher an den einstieg der rechten strecke oder an den baumstamm sprung auf der rechten. stimmts?^^^


----------



## Deleted 130247 (15. Mai 2009)

Der " Troll " ist wieder anwesend    und wieder weg


----------



## Deleted 130247 (15. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> So - wir sind zurück aus Mörfelden!
> Schöööööön wars!
> 
> Schade das keiner der Jungs dabei war - ich sichte jetzt mal das Videomaterial und sach Bescheid wenn es online ist....


  So so, ihr wart an der " Wernertanne " ? ( Mist, auf die Wernertanne bin ich nicht gekommen )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (15. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> So so, ihr wart an der " Wernertanne " ?



Jep....kommt ihr das nächst mal mit?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (15. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Jep....kommt ihr das nächst mal mit?


  Ja klar, aber Ihr habt ja ein heimliches Brimborium daraus gemacht . Also nächstes Mal tacheles reden


----------



## tokay20 (15. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Ja klar, aber Ihr habt ja ein heimliches Brimborium daraus gemacht . Also nächstes Mal tacheles reden



Ja - darüber hatten wir es auch gestern: anfangs haben wir gar kein Geheimnis daraus gemacht - irgendeiner von euch hat damit angefangen ... na dann haben wir eben mitgemacht..... 

Kannste Jo fragen - was ist mit dem überhaupt? Ist auch noch net in der IG....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (15. Mai 2009)

Jo ??? Wer is dat denn


----------



## tokay20 (15. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Jo ??? Wer is dat denn



Jo267 ? Papas Paul!

Äh, Pauls Papa....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (15. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Jo267 ? Papas Paul!
> 
> Äh, Pauls Papa....


  Ah jetzt ja, ne hat sich noch nicht gemeldet. Ich helfe Ihm auf die Sprünge. " Freischalt "


----------



## Ric-O (15. Mai 2009)

ist der neue Track eigentlich schon fertig?


----------



## schlurie (15. Mai 2009)

Ich wünsch allen ein schönes sportliches Wochenende


----------



## down (15. Mai 2009)

schlurie schrieb:


> Ich wünsch allen ein schönes sportliches Wochenende



mensch schlurie du hier und nicht auf hawaii!!

schön mal wieder von dir zu lesen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## optibiker (15. Mai 2009)

Nein noch nicht ist noch in Arbeit. Haben am Sonntag noch einmal Streckenbegehung wegen zukünftiger Baumaßnahmen und Lines.

Gruß Opti....


----------



## Knorze (15. Mai 2009)

war heut ja schon gnaz schön was los auf den strecken, bis auf die üblichen matschlöcher aber subba zum fahren.
bis spätestens sunndach


----------



## Ric-O (15. Mai 2009)

cool hoffentlich mit vieeelen Sprüngen und Northshoremadness 






optibiker schrieb:


> Nein noch nicht ist noch in Arbeit. Haben am Sonntag noch einmal Streckenbegehung wegen zukünftiger Baumaßnahmen und Lines.
> 
> Gruß Opti....


----------



## yoyojas (16. Mai 2009)

Halli hallo 

Müssen für Sonntag absagen  haben noch verdammt viel zu machen und der Mittwoch rückt immer näher Matthias muß noch einiges umbauen an seinem Rad und muß nächste Woche Arbeiten wünschen euch viel Spaß am Wochenende


----------



## macc2 (16. Mai 2009)

Servus,

weiß denn schon jemand wie die Strecken jetzt aussehen?
Gestern hat es ja (zumindest hier in Frankfurt) ziemlich heftig geregnet.
Hatte eigentlich vor morgen vorbeizuschauen.

thx


----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. Mai 2009)

macc2 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> weiß denn schon jemand wie die Strecken jetzt aussehen?
> Gestern hat es ja (zumindest hier in Frankfurt) ziemlich heftig geregnet.
> ...


 Feucht aber gut fahrbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macc2 (16. Mai 2009)

top danke


----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. Mai 2009)

macc2 schrieb:


> top danke


  Gerne


----------



## "Sebastian" (16. Mai 2009)

Wer kommt denn jetzt alles morgen? Hat denn jemand ein Grill vorbei oder sollte ich mich besser ochmal um einen Einweg-Grill kümmern?!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. Mai 2009)

[quote="Sebastian";5915334]Wer kommt denn jetzt alles morgen? Hat denn jemand ein Grill vorbei oder sollte ich mich besser ochmal um einen Einweg-Grill kümmern?![/quote]
Ich komme auf jeden Fall. . Wir sehen uns Basti


----------



## Knorze (16. Mai 2009)

die rechte strecke war zwar stellenweise noch etwas feucht, sollte aber bis morgen gut fahrbar sein. die linke ist trocken nur 1-2 feuchte stellen, die stinken aber wie verrückt 

also bis morgen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. Mai 2009)

Knorze schrieb:


> die rechte strecke war zwar stellenweise noch etwas feucht, sollte aber bis morgen gut fahrbar sein. die linke ist trocken nur 1-2 feuchte stellen, die stinken aber wie verrückt
> 
> also bis morgen


   Stinken ?,.....wer hat da....., Ferkel !


----------



## "Sebastian" (16. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Ich komme auf jeden Fall. . Wir sehen uns Basti



Ich freu mich auch schon wie verrückt..


----------



## _anna (16. Mai 2009)

werd morgen auch vorbeischauen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. Mai 2009)

_anna schrieb:


> werd morgen auch vorbeischauen


Naa, da kommt ja Licht ins Dunkel


----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. Mai 2009)

, anna, Du hattest gerade den 1500sten Post.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _anna (16. Mai 2009)




----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. Mai 2009)




----------



## Helllsing (16. Mai 2009)

Ich komm auch^^ wieder n paar Bilder machen..... übung macht ja den Meister ;P


----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. Mai 2009)




----------



## ratte (16. Mai 2009)

Hmm, ich überlege ja noch, wann und wie ich morgen hin komme. 
Also, eigentlich ist es eher die Überlegung, wie ich wieder weg komme, falls ich eine zu heftige Bodenprobe nehmen sollte bzw. wer mich am Steuer wieder weckt. 

Mir wurde ja schon eine Mitfahrgelegenheit angeboten. Aber die Abfahrzeit verletzt ja schon fast die Genfer Konvention.


----------



## Ope (16. Mai 2009)

Bin natürlich auch am Start


----------



## Knorze (16. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Bin natürlich auch am Start




och nee.... auf den typ hab ich ja mal gar kein bock, der is immer so unchillig
na dann bleib ich lieber zuhause (ironie mod off)


----------



## Ope (16. Mai 2009)

Och menno ........
Keiner hat mich lieb .....


Ich glaub ich spring' ..............


----------



## Ope (16. Mai 2009)

......... morgen mal fett durch das Gehölz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoyojas (16. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Och menno ........
> Keiner hat mich lieb .....
> 
> 
> Ich glaub ich spring' ..............



wir haben dich ganz doll lieb


----------



## Ope (16. Mai 2009)

So, Gerdche is' auf'm Weg hierher ..... wird ein Spaßabend


----------



## "Sebastian" (16. Mai 2009)

Dann euch noch einen schönen Abend und man sieht sich dann morgen um zehn in aller Frische


----------



## Ope (16. Mai 2009)

Topfit natürlich ........... wie immer


----------



## yoyojas (17. Mai 2009)

auch rad fahren will


----------



## yoyojas (17. Mai 2009)

so sind mit allem fertig geworden 
wie war es bei euch und der besprechung für winterberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (17. Mai 2009)

War ein klasse Biketag. 

Danke an Ope für's über die Strecke scheuchen.

Nur die Dusche zum Grillen kam etwas zu früh.


----------



## "Sebastian" (17. Mai 2009)

Fand ich auch, und das mit dem Wetter hat doch eigentlich auch gepasst..

Und Danke nochmal an Ope..


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Mai 2009)

, schlagskaputt und müde !


----------



## Ope (17. Mai 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> so sind mit allem fertig geworden
> wie war es bei euch und der besprechung für winterberg



Freut mich 
Gerd hat jetzt auch einen Startplatz ....

@ all; schöne Neuigkeiten, die neuen Strecken sind genehmigt  !!!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Freut mich
> Gerd hat jetzt auch einen Startplatz ....
> 
> @ all; schöne Neuigkeiten, die neuen Strecken sind genehmigt  !!!


  und schon gefahren !


----------



## Ope (17. Mai 2009)

Freut mich wenn's euch gefallen hat. Ich hoffe der eine oder andere gute Tipp war dabei und es hat euch etwas gebracht.
Ich denke flache Kurven sollten jetzt aus dem FF klappen


----------



## Ope (17. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> und schon gefahren !



Mit Freude gefahren


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Mai 2009)

Guter Lehrer Ope ist.


----------



## Ope (17. Mai 2009)

Leider war es durch die doch sehr unterschiedlichen Fahrkönnens-Stufen der heute Anwesenden etwas schwierig allen zu helfen .......


----------



## Knorze (17. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Mit Freude gefahren




mit sehr viiieeeeel sogar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Mai 2009)

@ Ope.......Danke noch für das warme Bettchen und den Rest.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Leider war es durch die doch sehr unterschiedlichen Fahrkönnens-Stufen der heute Anwesenden etwas schwierig allen zu helfen .......


 Wer fährt hier schlecht ?


----------



## yoyojas (17. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Freut mich
> Gerd hat jetzt auch einen Startplatz ....
> 
> @ all; schöne Neuigkeiten, die neuen Strecken sind genehmigt  !!!



in winterberg ???


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Mai 2009)

Rookies Platz von Sanja, fahre also bei den Mädels mit. ( Hoffentlich merkt es keiner )


----------



## Ope (17. Mai 2009)

Wer teilgenommen hat fährt nicht mehr "schlecht" ....... 

Nein, mal ernsthaft;
Ratte und Anna fahren schon recht flott, die anderen liegen dicht beisammen.
Für absolute Neulinge wirds nochmal einen Extra-Kurs geben, bzw. wir werden das ganze in 3 Level einteilen -> Beginner, Fahrer mit Grundlagenkenntnis und versierte Fahrer.
Ausserdem werden wir das nächste mal besser mit zwei Instruktoren arbeiten.
Einer davon filmt alles (am besten jemand der besser mit technischem Spielzeug umgehen kann    )
*Nochmal zur Erinnerung übt einzelne Sektionen bzw. Bewegungsabläufe bis sie sitzen und nehmt euch dann neue vor.*


----------



## Ope (17. Mai 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> in winterberg ???



Nein die Strecken links der Skipiste ..... 
Vermutlich 3 neue ....


----------



## Ope (17. Mai 2009)

Wo bleiben Bilder ???


----------



## tokay20 (17. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Wo bleiben Bilder ???


 
meinst du mich?


----------



## tokay20 (17. Mai 2009)

Ist denn mal ein "Wie falle ich richtig!" Kurs geplant?
Hätte großes Interesse!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (17. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Ist denn mal ein "Wie falle ich richtig!" Kurs geplant?
> Hätte großes Interesse!!



Kein Problem , auch das kann man lernen (und auch üben) .....
Eine Matratze wird dafür gebraucht ...... 
Aber damit fangen wir nicht an .... wegen eines zufälligen Sturzes ........


----------



## Ope (17. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> meinst du mich?



Nein, die vielen Fotografen ....


----------



## _anna (17. Mai 2009)

super wars heute  hat mal wieder mächtig viel
spaß gemacht. 

vielen dank an alle die mir heute geholfen haben,
also radwechseln, kurvenfahren, springen, neue 
strecke zeigen, usw.


----------



## tokay20 (17. Mai 2009)

_anna schrieb:


> super wars heute  hat mal wieder mächtig viel
> spaß gemacht.
> 
> vielen dank an alle die mir heute geholfen haben,
> ...


 
Ich schließe mich da einfach mal an - auch wenn es die Kette war....

aber die Strecke 



Ope schrieb:


> Kein Problem , auch das kann man lernen (und auch üben) .....
> Eine Matratze wird dafür gebraucht ......
> Aber damit fangen wir nicht an .... wegen eines zufälligen Sturzes ........


 
Dachte nur es wäre gut, vorbereitet zu sein - falls einem so was vielleicht mal öfters passiert.....aber ok....


----------



## Helllsing (18. Mai 2009)

Hey Leuts,
meine Bilder brauchen leider noch ein Bisschen.... weil mein Server-Admin auf Urlaub is und erst nächsten Dienstag zurückkommt 

Ma was anderes.... wie stehts denn mit diesem Wochenende??? Hat der Bikepark Christi Himmelfahrt auf, bzw. kommt da überhaupt jemand, damit sich das lohnt?? Würd´nämlich gern ma planen, wann ich wieder bilder machen kann/soll....


----------



## tokay20 (18. Mai 2009)

Helllsing schrieb:


> Hey Leuts,
> meine Bilder brauchen leider noch ein Bisschen.... weil mein Server-Admin auf Urlaub is und erst nächsten Dienstag zurückkommt
> 
> Ma was anderes.... wie stehts denn mit diesem Wochenende??? Hat der Bikepark Christi Himmelfahrt auf, bzw. kommt da überhaupt jemand, damit sich das lohnt?? Würd´nämlich gern ma planen, wann ich wieder bilder machen kann/soll....


 
Alternativ könntest du ja ein paar ins IBC laden? 

Und dann: ab am Donnerstag nach Winterberg ... ....was meinst du was du da bis Sonntag für tolle Fotos machen kannst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoyojas (18. Mai 2009)

Und auserdem sind eh ein haufen Leute von Beerfelden da  und das wird ein super langes Wochenende ach ja @tokay20 vergesse bloß nicht dein Bike sonst gibts was auf die Mütze klaro


----------



## tokay20 (18. Mai 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Und auserdem sind eh ein haufen Leute von Beerfelden da  und das wird ein super langes Wochenende ach ja @tokay20 vergesse bloß nicht dein Bike sonst gibts was auf die Mütze klaro


 

Klaro! Ayay Captain....aber....hm.....*wann* geht es denn nach Willingen? Wie ist der Plan? Ihr wisst schon: *der* Plan!?

In WB werde ich kaum fahren können !?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (18. Mai 2009)

Und dann: ab am Donnerstag nach Winterberg ... ....was meinst du was du da bis Sonntag für tolle Fotos machen kannst! [/quote]         Ha, nix da, Mittwoch nachmittag gehts los.


----------



## tokay20 (18. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Ha, nix da, Mittwoch nachmittag gehts los.


 
Jaja....ich erwarte mich ja auch schon Mittwoch in WB.....


----------



## yoyojas (18. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Klaro! Ayay Captain....aber....hm.....*wann* geht es denn nach Willingen? Wie ist der Plan? Ihr wisst schon: *der* Plan!?
> 
> In WB werde ich kaum fahren können !?



Also Donnerstag Freitag oder Samstag ab nach Willingen natürlich sind wir in WB wenn unsere Jungs und Mädels fahren,müssen die doch laut Hals unterstützen an den Tagen sind wir da


----------



## Deleted 130247 (18. Mai 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Also Donnerstag Freitag oder Samstag ab nach Willingen natürlich sind wir in WB wenn unsere Jungs und Mädels fahren,müssen die doch laut Hals unterstützen an den Tagen sind wir da


   Halloooo, Donnerstag früh unbedingt um 0700 an der Orga zwecks Startberechtigung für unseren großen Jung´.


----------



## tokay20 (18. Mai 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Also Donnerstag Freitag oder Samstag ab nach Willingen natürlich sind wir in WB wenn unsere Jungs und Mädels fahren,müssen die doch laut Hals unterstützen an den Tagen sind wir da


 
Hö ma: wir haben doch auch ein paar beim Rookies zum anfeuern!
Z.B. die Kröte....wenn das alles rund läuft am Do.....

Und wegen dem Kind muss ich Do erst mal schauen ob das hinhaut....also max. Fr und Sa.....will Mat. denn nicht in WB trainieren am Sa?

Ja....aber er wäre ja schon mal nett sich das anzuschauen in Willingen.....und seitdem ich die Superman Kette habe und mir nix mehr passieren kann.....

Ajo - mitnehmen schadet ja net........


----------



## yoyojas (18. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Hö ma: wir haben doch auch ein paar beim Rookies zum anfeuern!
> Z.B. die Kröte....wenn das alles rund läuft am Do.....
> 
> Und wegen dem Kind muss ich Do erst mal schauen ob das hinhaut....also max. Fr und Sa.....will Mat. denn nicht in WB trainieren am Sa?
> ...



Heeeeeeee Superman Kette was ist denn des? Also finden tuen wir ein Tag oder 2 mal sehn


----------



## tokay20 (18. Mai 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Heeeeeeee Superman Kette was ist denn des? Also finden tuen wir ein Tag oder 2 mal sehn


 
.

...verrate ich net


----------



## Ope (18. Mai 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Also Donnerstag Freitag oder Samstag ab nach Willingen natürlich sind wir in WB wenn unsere Jungs und Mädels fahren,müssen die doch laut Hals unterstützen an den Tagen sind wir da



Ich prophezeie euch das ihr in Willingen nicht weit kommt ......
Das ist stärkster Tobak dort. Das gibt nur aua .......
Fahrt lieber in Winterberg, Conti-Track und Freecross sind ja auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (18. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Ich prophezeie euch das ihr in Willingen nicht weit kommt ......
> Das ist stärkster Tobak dort. Das gibt nur aua .......


 



Trotz Superman Kette?

Anschauen geht immer - man muss ja nicht gleich alles runterbrettern....


----------



## Ope (18. Mai 2009)

Ich sags euch ....
Ihr fahrt hin guckt und fahrt wieder heim .......
War vorletztes Jahr beim Wheels of Speed dort und hab mir beim Seeding fast in die Hose gemacht ......

P.S: Supermann Ketten funktionieren NUR wenn sie aus Kymasit sind ...............


----------



## tokay20 (18. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Ich sags euch ....
> Ihr fahrt hin guckt und fahrt wieder heim .......
> War vorletztes Jahr beim Wheels of Speed dort und hab mir beim Seeding fast in die Hose gemacht ......
> 
> P.S: Supermann Ketten funktionieren NUR wenn sie aus Kymasit sind ...............


 

Ok - alles klar! Ich ziehe sicherheitshalber einen Rock an....





Nein: Entscheidung gefallen: ich bereite mich auf alles vor und wenn das Bike dumm rum steht tut es ihm auch net weh!


----------



## tokay20 (18. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> P.S: Supermann Ketten funktionieren NUR wenn sie aus Kymasit sind ...............


 
Was'n das schon wieder?


----------



## Ope (18. Mai 2009)

Tjaaaaaa ..... ist sowas von geheim .....
Sprich' mich mal in Winterberg darauf an ...... oder frag' mal Puky


----------



## Deleted 130247 (18. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> .
> 
> ...verrate ich net


----------



## demoride411 (19. Mai 2009)

Willingen..bis auf paar sprünge kann mann sich auf der dh rantasten
und die Freeride ist einfach nur fett spassig
viel spass


----------



## tokay20 (19. Mai 2009)

demoride411 schrieb:


> Willingen..bis auf paar sprünge kann mann sich auf der dh rantasten
> und die Freeride ist einfach nur fett spassig
> viel spass


 
Yep - danke! 

Bist du auch in WB?


----------



## demoride411 (19. Mai 2009)

Jap fahr am freitag morgen hoch...donnerstag gehts erstma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (19. Mai 2009)

demoride411 schrieb:


> Jap fahr am freitag morgen hoch...donnerstag gehts erstma


 
Jo....dann sieht man sich Freitag beim  und


----------



## down (19. Mai 2009)

..muss ope mal recht geben   willingen ist nicht ohne.

@ope: gibt es das gap direkt nach dem start wieder??

wird sicher lustig, macht mal bilder 

@all, nur so zur info:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=168887


----------



## Speedbullit (19. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Ich sags euch ....
> Ihr fahrt hin guckt und fahrt wieder heim .......
> War vorletztes Jahr beim Wheels of Speed dort und hab mir beim Seeding fast in die Hose gemacht ......
> 
> P.S: Supermann Ketten funktionieren NUR wenn sie aus Kymasit sind ...............



es gibt doch immernoch den freeride, dieser ist für jedermann/frau befahrbar


----------



## Ope (19. Mai 2009)

Die Freeridestrecke ist prima, das stimmt.
Aber wegen der einen Strecke ......
Da ist der Conti-Track abwechslungsreicher.


----------



## Hopi (19. Mai 2009)

Ich gebe Ope recht, üb lieber etwas auf dem Conti  Willingen wegen einer Strecke ist doch sehr Sinnfrei.
Den ganzen stress aus WB raus zu kommen und dann wieder rein?


----------



## tokay20 (19. Mai 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich gebe Ope recht, üb lieber etwas auf dem Conti  Willingen wegen einer Strecke ist doch sehr Sinnfrei.
> Den ganzen stress aus WB raus zu kommen und dann wieder rein?


 
ich bin doch eh draußen!
Stelle es mir aber auch net lustig vor, wenn da soviel los ist, in WB zu fahren!

Wir lassen das einfach mal auf uns zukommen!

Zumindest bin ich in WB - was man von euch beiden (Ratte, Hopi) im Moment noch nicht behaupten kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (19. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> ich bin doch eh draußen!
> Stelle es mir aber auch net lustig vor, wenn da soviel los ist, in WB zu fahren!
> 
> Wir lassen das einfach mal auf uns zukommen!
> ...



Sabine muss Freitag arbeiten. Und wenn ich ehrlich bin, habe ich Volksfeste noch nie sonderlich gemocht.


----------



## tokay20 (19. Mai 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Sabine muss Freitag arbeiten. Und wenn ich ehrlich bin, habe ich Volksfeste noch nie sonderlich gemocht.


 
Dann sei lieber nicht ehrlich und kommmt Freitag oder Samsatg nach!
Evt. könnt ihr ja mit hardi fahren - der kommt auch erst Samstag nachmittag!


----------



## Hopi (19. Mai 2009)

Wir müssen Samstag ein nicht ganz unwichtige Besorgung machen  die ist viel wichtiger als WB


----------



## tokay20 (19. Mai 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wir müssen Samstag ein nicht ganz unwichtige Besorgung machen  die ist viel wichtiger als WB


 

Na, er fährt frühestens um 14/14:h los - das sollte langen!


----------



## down (19. Mai 2009)

@speedbullit: Hi Alter, back in town!? wir sind am Donnerstag bei euch in der nähe


----------



## schlurie (19. Mai 2009)

Ich wollte nur mitteilen das ich n Board bin


----------



## Helllsing (19. Mai 2009)

Hey leute, gibts vllt ne Möglichkeit, da später hinzufahren als mittwoch bzw. donnerstag und vllt sogar früher zurückkommen??? wenn ja wo/wie kann man denn da pennen und kann mich vllt jemand mitnehmen??... wenn jemand später fährt.... ich nehm auch nich viel platz weg ;P  will vllt zum fotos machen mitkommen..... wenn des geht.... wenn nich geh ich halt wieder nach Beerfelden ^^ weil ich glub für biken in winterberg bin ich noch net unbedingt gut genug ;D


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (19. Mai 2009)

Juhuu morgen gehts nach winterberg... bis sonntag..
Das wird spaßig Gerd^^


----------



## "Sebastian" (19. Mai 2009)

Helllsing schrieb:


> Hey leute, gibts vllt ne Möglichkeit, da später hinzufahren als mittwoch bzw. donnerstag und vllt sogar früher zurückkommen??? wenn ja wo/wie kann man denn da pennen und kann mich vllt jemand mitnehmen??... wenn jemand später fährt.... ich nehm auch nich viel platz weg ;P  will vllt zum fotos machen mitkommen..... wenn des geht.... wenn nich geh ich halt wieder nach Beerfelden ^^ weil ich glub für biken in winterberg bin ich noch net unbedingt gut genug ;D



Da ich so kurzfristig auch keine Mitfahrgelegenheit gefunden habe werde ich am Donnerstag auch wieder in Beerfelden sein.


----------



## Ope (19. Mai 2009)

schlurie schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur mitteilen das ich n Board bin



Du bist kein Board ..... du hast eins ......
*DIREKT VOR DEINER STIRN* .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (19. Mai 2009)

Da die ersten ja schon morgen Richtung Winterberg aufbrechen:

Allen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg, gutes Wetter und viel Spaß. 

Den Zuschauern natürlich die letzteren beidern Dinge ebenfalls.


----------



## Ope (19. Mai 2009)

Wir werden euch sehr vermissen ..... 
Aber *DANKE* natürlich ....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (19. Mai 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Da die ersten ja schon morgen Richtung Winterberg aufbrechen:
> 
> Allen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg, gutes Wetter und viel Spaß.
> 
> Den Zuschauern natürlich die letzteren beidern Dinge ebenfalls.


Danke


----------



## Ope (20. Mai 2009)

Das Patent für Kymasit liegt im übrigen beim User *BenHur* ......
Für alle die Interesse an diesem Wundermaterial hegen .....


----------



## yoyojas (20. Mai 2009)

tritratrallalla heute gehts nach winterberg 
und wünsche allen einen schönen guten morgen


----------



## Ope (20. Mai 2009)

Ha Ha .... ich folge euch morgen früh


----------



## "Sebastian" (20. Mai 2009)

Bei uns gab es gestern abend noch einen Startplatz in der Hobby Masters Klasse zur freien Verfügung. Wenn jemand Interesse hat kann ich versuchen zu vermitteln.


----------



## schlurie (20. Mai 2009)

Mister Ope,
ich weiß schondass es Ihnen  nicht gefällt wenn ich mich hier im Forum aufhalte.
Für mich ist es sehr interessant, deshalb müssen Sie damit vorlieb nehmen.
Das gleiche gilt auch wenn ich mich in der IG (Wohnzimmer) aufhalte.

Von meiner Seite aus wünsche ich einen vergnüglichen und feuchtfröhlichen Anufenthalt im Norden.

Nachdem ich letztes Wochenden mir Todtnau angeschaut habe werde ich dieses verlängerte Wochenende nutzen und mich in Leogang umschauen.

Auch wenn ich kein Biker bin, hat  mir die gesamte Anlage in Todtnau sehr gefallen


----------



## Ope (20. Mai 2009)

@ schlurie:
Is klar .... der wehrte Herr Schlurie ist Mitglied unserer IG ...... hahaha
Da sind nur Personen anwesend die uns persönlich bekannt sind.
Erzähl' doch mal etwas aus dem Nähkästchen ........

*Und bitte:   Lerne richtig schreiben ........ eine Schule hilft gern dabei *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demoride411 (20. Mai 2009)

ups


----------



## schlurie (20. Mai 2009)

Ich habe gesagt in der IG (Wohnzimmer) aufhalte, ich habe aber nicht gesagt in welcher , denn es gibt noch ander IG s die sich mit Bikeoarks unter anderem acuh mit Beefelden beschäftigen ,in dieser IG ist auch ein Nutzer mit dem Namen Ope vertreten, ich denke nicht dass Sie es sind.


----------



## Ope (20. Mai 2009)

Is klar ..... Schwätzer ....
Nein Dummschwätzer sagt man zu solchen Leuten ...


----------



## yoyojas (20. Mai 2009)

der mann ist nicht wichtig ope


----------



## Ope (20. Mai 2009)

Ok, ich mache mich doch nur lustig über ihn ......
Merkt er das denn überhaupt???


----------



## tokay20 (20. Mai 2009)

Don't feed the Troll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoyojas (20. Mai 2009)




----------



## Sird77 (20. Mai 2009)

/push

Don´t feed the troll


----------



## Ope (20. Mai 2009)

Ich kenne es .....


----------



## "Sebastian" (23. Mai 2009)

Wer ist denn morgen alles da??


----------



## Ope (24. Mai 2009)

So, zurück aus Winterberg vom IXS Dirtmasters Festival bzw. vom IXS Downhill Cup Nr. 1 ....

Resumé

 Ein manchmal leicht chaotisches aber sehr schönes Wochenende mit vielen Freunden. Der Platz war sehr gut ausgewählt (Danke Gerd ).
Insgesamt hatten wir dann ja auch Glück mit dem Wetter.
Ich möchte mich auch nochmal bei allen für die tolle Unterstützung an der Strecke bedanken, ihr wart super  !!!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. Mai 2009)

Jaja Ope, GDC hatte Glück mit dem Wetter, aber wir beim RDC hatten das reinste :" .... Text mußte entfernt werden..."   . Danke auch von mir an alle Anwesenden.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. Mai 2009)

Wer es noch nicht weiß, wir haben einen Klassensieger , ein dreifach Hoch auf Hendrik, Sieger in der Kids II Klasse beim RDC. Auch die anderen Fahrer die sich dem Park Beerfelden verbunden fühlen haben sehr gute Plätze erreicht,  an Maximillian, Pati, Ope, Puky, Phillip, Andre`, Patrick. Ich hoffe das ich niemanden vergessen habe. Schade für Anna daß sie sich verletzt hat und leider nicht starten konnte, ebenso der Matthias. Kopf hoch, es gibt noch viele Rennen an denen Ihr starten könnt  .  Gruß Kroete


----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. Mai 2009)

Viele Grüße an die Woffm Anwesenden die mit uns vor Ort waren , wir sehen uns hier in Beerfelden. Gruß Kroete


----------



## tokay20 (25. Mai 2009)

Ich gratuliere hier nun auch nochmal allen !! 

War ein sehr aufregendes Wochenende  und mein erstes Rennen als Zuschauer.....


Dummerweise wollte ich Winterberg etwas zu zügig verlassen - aber da waren 2 nette Herren die mich darauf hingewiesen haben, das das so nicht geht - schauen wir mal, was da noch kommt.....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. Mai 2009)

Ohje, hoffentlich wird es nicht zu teuer .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (25. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Ohje, hoffentlich wird es nicht zu teuer .


 



vermutlich 80 plus Gebühr....wie gesagt: mal abwarten.... 

Ich habe es nicht so mitbekommen, das man nach dem Tunnel noch in einer Ortschaft ist! 
Aber: der nette Herr hat sich ohne Kelle oder sonstiges einfach auf die Straße gestellt und wild rumgefuchtelt....wusste erst gar nicht was der wollte! 

Mutig, mutig!


----------



## demoride411 (25. Mai 2009)

ja da hatten se sich en hübsches eckche gesucht...
wat e glück hat ich es schaaf vor mir und der wiederum en wohnwagen...
sonst wäre es teuer geworden


----------



## Ope (25. Mai 2009)

wir hatten auch Glück .... wurden aber auch schon vorgewarnt .....


----------



## ratte (25. Mai 2009)

Hört sich nach einem amüsanten Wochenende an.

Gute Besserung allen Verletzen.

@tokay
Bleifuß oder zu viel PS?


----------



## tokay20 (25. Mai 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Hört sich nach einem amüsanten Wochenende an.
> 
> Gute Besserung allen Verletzen.
> 
> ...


 


Ne - war irgend wie mit meiner Navitante am zackern - die kommt doch aus dem Norden und kennt sich hier halt gar net aus! War mir net sicher ob sie mich wieder mal sonst wohin führt und da dachte ich eben: durch den Tunnel = aus Winterberg.....


----------



## Ope (25. Mai 2009)

.... jaja .....
Morgen kommt Svens Rahmen


----------



## tokay20 (25. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> .... jaja .....


----------



## Hopi (25. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> .... jaja .....
> Morgen kommt Svens Rahmen



was denn für einen Rahmen?


----------



## tokay20 (25. Mai 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> was denn für einen Rahmen?


 
ein Bilderrahmen natürlich - für ein Bild von seinem Traumbike..... 

na - ich sag nix - das soll er schon selbst.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Sebastian" (25. Mai 2009)

Darf man den Rahmen am Sonntag dann schon bewundern?


----------



## Hopi (25. Mai 2009)

welcher kurs?


----------



## tokay20 (25. Mai 2009)

Sebastian";5946448]Darf man den Rahmen am Sonntag dann schon bewundern? :lol:[/quote]
 
Vermutlich......aber ob's schon fahren kann....
 
[quote="Hopi schrieb:


> welcher kurs?


 
??


----------



## Ope (25. Mai 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> welcher kurs?



 Wie??? Was??? Kurs???
In Winterberg?


----------



## Hardionline (25. Mai 2009)

@ope:


----------



## Ope (25. Mai 2009)

Hello Sven,
wie hätte es denn gern der Herr?
Boxxer WC von 08 für 899,- bei Hibike ....
Wir müssen unbedingt mal zusammenstellen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardionline (25. Mai 2009)

Hi Ope,
Boxxer WC white KURZE ? Krone 2009 -  899.- abzgl. 6% DIMB-Prozente. Autsch, aber OK
Bremsen wie besprochen.
Laufräder?


----------



## Think_Pink (25. Mai 2009)

Aloha!

Sodale, ich hab mich auch mal angemeldet. Jetzt wo ich ja Triko und Bike habe....  

Nu denn, ein "HUHUUUU" an alle 

Grüßle,

Meike
(das Anhängsel von Puky )


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (25. Mai 2009)

Servus,
ich war am WE vor Winterberg (Rennen) in Beerfelden.
Ich suche ein paar Jungs mit Heidelberger Kennzeichen (HD). Einer hatte ein Moorewood und einer ein Canfield Brothers Jedi. Mich würde Interessieren wer das mit dem Jedi war. Ich brauche Infos zum Jedi 

Kennt jemand den oder die "gesuchten"?

Danke


----------



## tokay20 (25. Mai 2009)

Think_Pink schrieb:


> Jetzt wo ich ja Triko und Bike habe....


 

Zeigen.....los....hopphopp....

Und: Aloha!


----------



## Ope (25. Mai 2009)

Wir machen gleich mal ein Bild vom Bike  ........ von Think Pink's Bike


----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. Mai 2009)

Think_Pink schrieb:


> Aloha!
> 
> Sodale, ich hab mich auch mal angemeldet. Jetzt wo ich ja Triko und Bike habe....
> 
> ...


   Und ich dachte Puky hängt an Dir


----------



## Ope (25. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Und ich dachte Puky hängt an Dir



macht er gerade ....  die zwei stellen Bildas vom Wochenende online


----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> macht er gerade ....  die zwei stellen Bildas vom Wochenende online


Toll , wieder keines von mir dabei.


----------



## Think_Pink (25. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Toll , wieder keines von mir dabei.




Warte Gerd, gleich schon 





Ach, Bike und Trikot-Bilder sind auch schon online


----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. Mai 2009)

Ach, ich meinte doch Bilder vom Rennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Think_Pink (25. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Ach, ich meinte doch Bilder vom Rennen.




Ich weiß doch... Aber besser wie keins


----------



## tokay20 (25. Mai 2009)

Think_Pink schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/366911
> 
> Ach, Bike und Trikot-Bilder sind auch schon online


 

Think_Pink: Das sieht guuuuuuuuuuuuut aus! 

Wann geht's los? Sonntag ?


----------



## Ope (26. Mai 2009)

so Gerdche hier noch'n paar Bilder 
P.S: ich habe dich angefeuert ..... und wie !!!


----------



## tokay20 (26. Mai 2009)

Guggst du:



 

Nach den abgeschnittenen Köpfen habe ich es aufgegeben....


----------



## yoyojas (26. Mai 2009)

So haben nun auch alles wieder an Ort und Stelle Matthias hat sich gestern den ganzen Vormittag an den Schlössern zu schaffen gemacht, haben jetzt alle auser das von tokay20 ich glaube das bleibt nun für immer im Bus  
Ach ja am Montag ist ja Feiertag haben vor 2 Tage in Beerfelden zu bleiben wer ist dabei? 
Muß sagen es war ein schönes Wochenende im Winterberg mit super klasse Leute und glückwunsch für die die gefahren sind aber auch die die das Rennen dann leider als Zuschauer anschauen mußten ( gute Besserung )


----------



## tokay20 (26. Mai 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> haben jetzt alle auser das von tokay20 ich glaube das bleibt nun für immer im Bus


 




...und mit wem willst dann fahren? Häh? 




ich hoffe es kommt geputzt aus dem Bus 



(nene, war Spaß)


----------



## yoyojas (26. Mai 2009)

...und mit wem willst dann fahren? Häh? 




ich hoffe es kommt geputzt aus dem Bus 



(nene, war Spaß)[/QUOTE]

Na ja das habe ich mir ja auch schon Überlegt denn die sehen ganz schön zu gesaut aus und ich habe ja ZEIT ist schon klasse werde mal über die Bikes schauen habe ja ein Lehrgang bei einen Zweiradmechaniker gemacht


----------



## Deleted 130247 (26. Mai 2009)

@ tokay und Ope, danke für die Bilder.    in dem mit der Regenjacke sehe ich aus wie das Michelinmännchen, gngn.


----------



## _anna (26. Mai 2009)

hallo ihr lieben,

das gute zuerst ... es war ein großartiges wochenende
in winterberg  schön euch alle gesehen zu haben obwohl
das mit dem grillen nicht geklappt hat. das holen wir dann
mal wieder in beerfelden nach würd ich sagen.

so, mich hats doch mehr erwischt als gedacht. ich hab 
mir fast das komplette handgelenk zertrümmert und um 
ein paar grad verschoben. morgen komm ich unters messer 

dann bleibts wohl nur beim grillen die nächste zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (26. Mai 2009)

_anna schrieb:


> hallo ihr lieben,
> 
> 
> so, mich hats doch mehr erwischt als gedacht. ich hab
> ...



ui ui ui was hast Du dir denn alles angetan   lass Dir einen Cast geben  besser als Gips


----------



## _anna (26. Mai 2009)

ich hab mich im ersten steinfeld gepflegt übers
vorderrad abgelegt, ging alles aufs rechte 
handgelenk. ist das der plastikgips? den bekomm
ich sicher ... kann man da aufkleber drauf kleben?


----------



## Hopi (26. Mai 2009)

ich denke schon  

aber viel Glück bei der OP  dann bin ich ja bald nicht mehr so alleine an der Strecke


----------



## tokay20 (26. Mai 2009)

_anna schrieb:


> hallo ihr lieben,
> 
> das gute zuerst ... es war ein großartiges wochenende
> in winterberg  schön euch alle gesehen zu haben obwohl
> ...


 
Oh Anna! Dann sind wir morgen alle gedanklich bei dir ! Auf das du bald wieder fahren kannst....wobei du natürlich auch beim Grillen willkommen bist.....


----------



## "Sebastian" (26. Mai 2009)

Na dann mal ..


----------



## _anna (26. Mai 2009)

vielen dank euch 

auf grillen und fotos machen freu ich mich
auch schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Sebastian" (26. Mai 2009)

wie lange wirste denn zum foto machen verdammt sein?


----------



## _anna (26. Mai 2009)

der doc sagt 3 monate 
mal schauen ...


----------



## ratte (26. Mai 2009)

Oh je,
auch von mir gute Besserung.


----------



## yoyojas (26. Mai 2009)

Herje das tut uns leid und wir wünschen dir viel Glück bei deiner OP drücken ganz fest die Daumen das alles gut verläuft Gute Besserung von den Wormsern


----------



## Hopi (26. Mai 2009)

_anna schrieb:


> der doc sagt 3 monate
> mal schauen ...



die ersten 2 mal sind hart  dann wird es immer leichter den Leuten beim fahren zu zuschauen


----------



## Hardionline (26. Mai 2009)

Gute Besserung Anna! 
Blödes Steinfeld!


----------



## Ope (26. Mai 2009)

Auch von uns Gute Besserung liebe Anna !!!
Wir drücken die Daumen 
Hoffen dich bald putzmunter wiederzusehen


----------



## visionthing (28. Mai 2009)

gute Besserung den Verletzten. 
Für Ope:




Hab noch ein paar Fotos vom IXS Cup in meinem Album, evtl. erkennt sich ja noch wer.


----------



## Ope (28. Mai 2009)

Dickes dankeschön


----------



## Puky Pitt (28. Mai 2009)

mich wollt in wibe net so wirklich jmd fotogafieren..... eins von rad i o und paar von meike aber des wars auch schon :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berg_ab_hutze (28. Mai 2009)

Ohhh ... armer Püky .... es finden sich bestimmt noch Bildas von dir


----------



## berg_ab_hutze (28. Mai 2009)

Und an ALLE;  Hallo zusammen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. Mai 2009)

Hallo zurück


----------



## yoyojas (28. Mai 2009)

auch hallo
und guten morgen


----------



## tokay20 (28. Mai 2009)




----------



## visionthing (28. Mai 2009)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> mich wollt in wibe net so wirklich jmd fotogafieren..... eins von rad i o und paar von meike aber des wars auch schon :-(



war leider nur am Sonntag da und auch nicht die ganze Zeit am Downhill, beim nächsten mal bin ich länger Dabei aber dann in voller Montur beim Rennen. Mensch das würd mich reizen, gibt es eigentlich dieses Jahr wieder ein Rennen in Beerfelden? Das wäre dann mein erstes


----------



## timson (28. Mai 2009)

Servus zusammen!

Weiß jemand ob der Park am Pfingstmontag geöffnet hat?!


----------



## yoyojas (28. Mai 2009)

Laut Öffnungszeiten nur am Wochenende und an Feiertagen


----------



## "Sebastian" (28. Mai 2009)

Und der Montag ist ja ein Feiertag.. zumindest in BaWü


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. Mai 2009)

Ha, bei uns im Hessenland ebenfalls . See you on monday


----------



## "Sebastian" (28. Mai 2009)

Ich werd schon am Sonntag sein sein..


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. Mai 2009)

, geht nicht, Notdienst ! Aber Montag


----------



## tokay20 (28. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> , geht nicht, Notdienst ! Aber Montag


 

aha....und wer von uns ist Montag da??


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. Mai 2009)

Phh, bin ich halt alleine, . Hoffentlich passiert mir nichts , werde dann also noch langsamer fahren als sonst. Hmm, dann stehe ich ja, also dann doch Risiko.


----------



## yoyojas (28. Mai 2009)

Hm ja ich weiß net vieleicht sind wir ja Sonntag und auch noch Montag da schauen wir ma Sonntag auf jeden fall sonst muß tokay20 de Buckel nuner renne na das wäre auch mal was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoyojas (28. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Phh, bin ich halt alleine, . Hoffentlich passiert mir nichts , werde dann also noch langsamer fahren als sonst. Hmm, dann stehe ich ja, also dann doch Risiko.



Na na na sag das bloß nicht was sollen wir denn dann machen ohne unser Gerdche


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. Mai 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Na na na sag das bloß nicht was sollen wir denn dann machen ohne unser Gerdche


, Ihr seid wohl da ? Dann ist´s gut


----------



## yoyojas (28. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> , Ihr seid wohl da ? Dann ist´s gut



Na ich habe da so eine Idee     muß sie nur noch meinem mit Glied sagen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. Mai 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Na ich habe da so eine Idee     muß sie nur noch meinem mit Glied sagen


  Alles klar Jasmin


----------



## Hardionline (28. Mai 2009)

@yoyoyas:Wer klärt mich auf? schon wieder ein st. gl., oder was 

@gerd: ich gebe mein bestes um AUCH am montag zu kommen
Grüzi!


----------



## tokay20 (28. Mai 2009)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> mich wollt in wibe net so wirklich jmd fotogafieren..... eins von rad i o und paar von meike aber des wars auch schon :-(


 

Heul doch!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. Mai 2009)

@ hardi


----------



## tokay20 (28. Mai 2009)

@Kröte: deine Signaturen fangen an mich zu verwirren......gibt es da auch wieder eine Geschichte oder hoffst du wie beim Mamorkuchen....?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> @Kröte: deine Signaturen fangen an mich zu verwirren......gibt es da auch wieder eine Geschichte oder hoffst du wie beim Mamorkuchen....?


   Nein, nein, den hatte ich just vorher gebacken, war am verzehren und dachte, ok gibt die momentane Sig.


----------



## tokay20 (28. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Nein, nein, den hatte ich just vorher gebacken, war am verzehren und dachte, ok gibt die momentane Sig.


 

ok - alles klar ..... nein - ich möchte die Geschichte mit der Wirtin nicht hören!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoyojas (28. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> @Kröte: deine Signaturen fangen an mich zu verwirren......gibt es da auch wieder eine Geschichte oder hoffst du wie beim Mamorkuchen....?



Wollte Gerd nicht als Signatur Rauchverbrenner eingeben


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> ok - alles klar ..... nein - ich möchte die Geschichte mit der Wirtin nicht hören!


  Schade , hätte sie gerne zum besten gegeben . Jetzt habt Ihr ´mal was verpaßt


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. Mai 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Wollte Gerd nicht als Signatur Rauchverbrenner eingeben


Au ********, habe ich vergessen , ich bessere gleich nach, das mit der Wirtin interessiert eh niemanden.


----------



## tokay20 (28. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Au ********, habe ich vergessen , ich bessere gleich nach, das mit der Wirtin interessiert eh niemanden.


 
okäääääyyyyy ...... dann erzähl eben.....hast du die auch wie den Mamorkuchen vernascht und an deine Signatur gedacht?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> okäääääyyyyy ...... dann erzähl eben.....hast du die auch wie den Mamorkuchen vernascht und an deine Signatur gedacht?


Phh, erst wolltet Ihr sie nicht hören  und jetzt hab´ ich keine Lust mehr sie zu erzählen.


----------



## yoyojas (28. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> okäääääyyyyy ...... dann erzähl eben.....hast du die auch wie den Mamorkuchen vernascht und an deine Signatur gedacht?



Ja ja unser Gerdche wie er leibt und lebt naschen tut er für sein Leben gern


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. Mai 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Ja ja unser Gerdche wie er leibt und lebt naschen tut er für sein Leben gern


  Jasmihin, was sollen die Leute von mir denken


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. Mai 2009)

Osama schrieb:


> Guten Tag


  Sag´ ´mal Osama wo bist Du denn die ganze Zeit, immer noch Flitterwochen ?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. Mai 2009)

rgk7 schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch eher ibc DUMB racing team?


Was meinst Du damit ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoyojas (28. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Was meinst Du damit ??



Also eben holst du die Karamelen von August 08 her willst wohl ablenken was ist jetzt mit der Wirtin


----------



## Puky Pitt (28. Mai 2009)

@tokay: wo haste des bildchen von mir her?


----------



## tokay20 (28. Mai 2009)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> @tokay: wo haste des bildchen von mir her?


----------



## yoyojas (28. Mai 2009)

hat jemand bilder von unserem fahrerlager gemacht ???


----------



## Hardionline (28. Mai 2009)

@ Puky: du must halt mal  beim Fahrn

Puky, sah schon Klasse aus, wie da du runtergehauen bist!


----------



## yoyojas (28. Mai 2009)

hat jemand bilder von unserem fahrerlager gemacht ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (28. Mai 2009)

@hardi;
Er ist ganz stolz ......  .... ist runtergegangen wie Öl bei ihm .....

@ yoyojas: ja .... Meike sie stellt sie online ..... Moment bitte


----------



## Hardionline (28. Mai 2009)

Ja Ope, aber ZU RECHT!

@yoyoyas: ich galube das ordnungsamt, die fotografieren fast alles in wb:
bm....hmhm vv


----------



## tokay20 (28. Mai 2009)

Hardionline schrieb:


> Ja Ope, aber ZU RECHT!
> 
> @yoyoyas: ich galube das ordnungsamt, die fotografieren fast alles in wb:
> bm....hmhm vv


 
Pfffff.....das war eine Laserkanone! Und die wollen nur 3% abziehen! Na - abwarten....a


----------



## Hardionline (28. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Pfffff.....das war eine Laserkanone! Und die wollen nur 3% abziehen! Na - abwarten....a



Atombombe ! und gesteuert von Kim Jong Il, der iss immer da wo's
richtig kracht,äh ihr!


----------



## Ope (28. Mai 2009)

Apropos Bombe ..... die wird am Sonntag gezündet .........


----------



## tokay20 (28. Mai 2009)

gnagnagna.....Pistole!
Ich meinte Laserpistole!


----------



## Hardionline (28. Mai 2009)

Oh, das schau ich mir an! Is bestimmt schöhhn !
...und danach gibts
 und viel


----------



## yoyojas (28. Mai 2009)

Hardionline schrieb:


> Oh, das schau ich mir an! Is bestimmt schöhhn !
> ...und danach gibts
> und viel



RICHTIG VIEL


----------



## yoyojas (28. Mai 2009)

und ich bin der fahrer


----------



## Hardionline (28. Mai 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> und ich bin der fahrer


ich fahr das feuerrote doppelachsige Auto seher gerne! Aber 
eine taufe ist immer ein tolles erlebnis, sollte man immer bei sein  ............zieh doch die schnarchbude mit
am zigeuner-hacken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (28. Mai 2009)

Hardionline schrieb:


> ich fahr das feuerrote doppelachsige Auto seher gerne! Aber
> eine taufe ist immer ein tolles erlebnis, sollte man immer bei sein  ............zieh doch die schnarchbude mit
> am zigeuner-hacken!


 
äh......dachte wir fahren auch mit 2 Autos.....?? Nix  ??


----------



## yoyojas (29. Mai 2009)

Hardionline schrieb:


> ich fahr das feuerrote doppelachsige Auto seher gerne! Aber
> eine taufe ist immer ein tolles erlebnis, sollte man immer bei sein  ............zieh doch die schnarchbude mit
> am zigeuner-hacken!


----------



## tokay20 (29. Mai 2009)

Total klasse:


----------



## Ope (29. Mai 2009)

nicht schlecht ...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (29. Mai 2009)

Mist, wieder nicht dabei


----------



## ratte (29. Mai 2009)

Wir sind Sonntag auch wieder am Start.


----------



## tokay20 (29. Mai 2009)

Hey - Puky


----------



## tokay20 (29. Mai 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Wir sind Sonntag auch wieder am Start.


 

Cool.....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (29. Mai 2009)

Toll ein Actionbild von Püky, . Jetzt kann er sich nicht mehr beschweren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (29. Mai 2009)

@ Labortier, und Montag ???


----------



## "Sebastian" (29. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Hey - Puky



Ja der JOHN-DOE macht zum Teil schon richtig geile Bilder!


----------



## tokay20 (29. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> @ Labortier, und Montag ???


 
@Kröte: und warum machst du net Montag Notdienst? Und überhaupt: was musst du eigentlich machen? hä?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (29. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> @Kröte: und warum machst du net Montag Notdienst? Und überhaupt: was musst du eigentlich machen? hä?


Notdienst geht bei uns von Mo. 0700- Mo. 0700. Angefangen vom Rohrbruch über defekte Pumpen und Heizungsstörungen aller Art, schrieb es und muß los. Nächster Einsatz!


----------



## tokay20 (29. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Notdienst geht bei uns von Mo. 0700- Mo. 0700. Angefangen vom Rohrbruch über defekte Pumpen und Heizungsstörungen aller Art, schrieb es und muß los. Nächster Einsatz!


 
Und warum kannst du net von Beerfelden los müssen wenn was sein sollte?


----------



## tokay20 (29. Mai 2009)

Sebastian schrieb:


> Ja der JOHN-DOE macht zum Teil schon richtig geile Bilder!


 
Jep - sind schöne dabei gewesen! 
Aber von Opé sind hier 2 Gute dabei - aber ich bekomm die net geklaut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (29. Mai 2009)

Sach ma Sebastian: hat dir schon mal jemand gesagt, das man dich ganz schlecht zitieren kann wegen deinen " ???

Hab'se rasugemacht - dann gehts......


----------



## "Sebastian" (29. Mai 2009)

Jetzt wo du es sagst.. 

Hab mich bisher gewundert, was die anderen da alle immer schaffen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (29. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Und warum kannst du net von Beerfelden los müssen wenn was sein sollte?


Habe Kundschaft bis nach Neustadt/Weinstraße , Kronberg im Taunus sogar Karlsruhe, da wird es dann mit der Zeit sehr eng.


----------



## Ope (29. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Jep - sind schöne dabei gewesen!
> Aber von Opé sind hier 2 Gute dabei - aber ich bekomm die net geklaut!



Danke für den Tipp, Burnz hat sie mir geschickt


----------



## tokay20 (29. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Habe Kundschaft bis nach Neustadt/Weinstraße , Kronberg im Taunus sogar Karlsruhe, da wird es dann mit der Zeit sehr eng.


 

Öhh....Kröte: da liegt Beerfelden doch genau in der Mitte! Perfekte Autobahnanbindung ..... und wieviele Rohre platzen Sonntags?

Probier es doch wenigstens......biiiiiiittttte........


----------



## tokay20 (29. Mai 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, Burnz hat sie mir geschickt


 

Ja - so gehts natürlich auch.......


----------



## Deleted 130247 (29. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Öhh....Kröte: da liegt Beerfelden doch genau in der Mitte! Perfekte Autobahnanbindung ..... und wieviele Rohre platzen Sonntags?
> 
> Probier es doch wenigstens......biiiiiiittttte........


  Keine Chance, geht absolut nicht.


----------



## guru39 (30. Mai 2009)

Ich bin morgen auch da, und freu mich wie Sau


----------



## "Sebastian" (30. Mai 2009)

Wann startest du denn?


----------



## tokay20 (30. Mai 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich bin morgen auch da, und freu mich wie Sau


 
Ich hab' mich auch gefreut auf morgen  Und nun weiss ich nicht ob ich kommen kann  und die Taufe findet ohne mich statt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoyojas (30. Mai 2009)




----------



## tokay20 (30. Mai 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


>


 
Das Kind.....


----------



## yoyojas (30. Mai 2009)

was hat er denn


----------



## demoride411 (30. Mai 2009)

guten abend
packe gerade meine 7 sachen


----------



## tokay20 (30. Mai 2009)

Du kommst auch? Nix Feldi?

Cool......


----------



## demoride411 (30. Mai 2009)

Jap am start
ab wann seid ihr dort?
wollte gegen 10 dort sein


----------



## tokay20 (30. Mai 2009)

demoride411 schrieb:


> Jap am start
> ab wann seid ihr dort?
> wollte gegen 10 dort sein


 


ich weiss doch gerade net ob ich da bin.....aaalle sind da.....



aber wir geben unser Bestes - guggst du IG im Wohnzimmer.....



sonst müßt ihe alle schön mit hardi die taufe feiern!

keine ahnung wie lange die heute schrauben und wann die morgen fit sind....

aber die yoyojas sind doch auch immer so Frühaufsteher.....


----------



## demoride411 (30. Mai 2009)

das is schade,bei mir hustet es auch aus em kinderzimer
naja geh jetzt mal in die ig 
vll bis morgen


----------



## yoyojas (31. Mai 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> ich weiss doch gerade net ob ich da bin.....aaalle sind da.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie kommst du darauf das ich frühaufsteher bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odinfun (31. Mai 2009)

Hallo guten Morgen
Ich wünsche euch allen im Odenwald ein schönes erholsames Pfingstfest


----------



## Ope (31. Mai 2009)

Morscheeeeee !!! Blinzel .... blinzel ......
sind erst um 4 ins Bett .... grins .....


----------



## Hardionline (31. Mai 2009)

Da ist es


----------



## ratte (31. Mai 2009)

Wir brauchen auch noch etwas, um überhaupt los zu kommen.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (31. Mai 2009)

Hardionline schrieb:


> Da ist es


 , ist ja ein DH-Rad........, , schön ist es geworden . jaja, ´s Ope´le kann halt was !


----------



## tokay20 (31. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> , ist ja ein DH-Rad........, , schön ist es geworden . jaja, ´s Ope´le kann halt was !


 
Was hast du denn gedacht? Meintest du die basteln ein Dirtbike??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (31. Mai 2009)

War doch ironisch gemeint !. und,? fährst Du zur Taufe ?


----------



## tokay20 (31. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> War doch ironisch gemeint !. und,? fährst Du zur Taufe ?


 
Werde wohl erst heut nachmittag antanzen 
Dann kann Sveni feiern und wir lassen den Touran stehen.....

Und: dann sind wir morgen beide wieder am Start! 

Also keine einsame Kröte.....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (31. Mai 2009)

@ hardi, na, wie fährt es sich ? Hat es die Taufe und das anschließende " Einreiten " überstanden ?


----------



## joe267 (31. Mai 2009)

Hi,
so schnell kanns gehen und der Urlaub ist schon fast wieder vorbei.Aber einen hab ich ja noch und den verbring ich morgen in.....?
Richtig ,in Beerfelden.
Allahopp, dann bis morgen
Gruss 
Achim


----------



## ratte (31. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> @ Labortier, und Montag ???


Dabei.


----------



## Carnologe (31. Mai 2009)

War cool heute! 

Bin auf die Fotos gespannt


----------



## Deleted 130247 (31. Mai 2009)

Wer hat sie geschoßen ?


----------



## tokay20 (31. Mai 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Wer hat sie geschoßen ?


 
Knipse hat 2 Kumpels mitgebracht 
Bin auch mal gespannt! 


Und @all: zu Hardi's Ehrenrettung: es ist einer Tubeless, der andere nicht! Eine Fehllieferung!!


----------



## Hardionline (31. Mai 2009)

@schildkröte: hat sich heute von seiner besten seite gezeigt, das kleine blaue.  Morgen fahren wir mal zusammen deine hausstrecke !


Vielen Dank an Ope für seine Schrauberkunste !


----------



## tokay20 (31. Mai 2009)

Ach - falls es interessiert: nicht Tubeless wiegt 830 / Tubeless 1020 ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (31. Mai 2009)

Danke Hardionline  gern geschehen, der Fauxpax mit dem Laufrad und dem Adapter Ã¤rgert mich dennoch sehr .... grummel

P.S: Du brauchst den Adapter von Avid 203er Scheibe, Boxxer, vorne bei Hibike fÃ¼r 12,95 â¬
Fahr am besten dort vorbei, hole den Adapter und lasse dort das Rad in die echte Mitte zentrieren ggf. bauen sie dir dann rechts lÃ¤ngere speichen ein. Dann hast du alles auf einen Schlag und perfekt erledigt.
Ruf' aber vorher an und erklÃ¤re worum es geht. So gehst du sicher das die Werkstatt Zeit hat, die Jungs sind recht kompetent.

GrÃ¼Ãle Ope
(der sich dafÃ¼r furchtbar schÃ¤mt ..... als hÃ¤tte ich das erste mal ein Rad aufgebaut ...... grmpf)


----------



## Ope (1. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Ach - falls es interessiert: nicht Tubeless wiegt 830 / Tubeless 1020 ......



Wo ist da jetzt die Neuigkeit  haben wir dir doch schon vor Ort gesagt ....


----------



## tokay20 (1. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Wo ist da jetzt die Neuigkeit  haben wir dir doch schon vor Ort gesagt ....


 
Die genauen Werte! Ihr habt nur gesagt "is schwerer"   

Und nun habe ich die Gelegenheit genutzt, das im direkten Vergleich zu wiegen! 

Was wiegen den die, die ich jetzt drauf habe? Häh?


----------



## Ope (1. Juni 2009)

Was hast du denn aktuell drauf?


----------



## tokay20 (1. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Was hast du denn aktuell drauf?


 
Das was von Anfang drauf war  

Keine Ahnung - Hardi hat die nun auch..... glaube ich .... 

Spezialized irgendwas


----------



## Hardionline (1. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Danke Hardionline  gern geschehen, der Fauxpax mit dem Laufrad und dem Adapter ärgert mich dennoch sehr .... grummel
> 
> P.S: Du brauchst den Adapter von Avid 203er Scheibe, Boxxer, vorne bei Hibike für 12,95 
> Fahr am besten dort vorbei, hole den Adapter und lasse dort das Rad in die echte Mitte zentrieren ggf. bauen sie dir dann rechts längere speichen ein. Dann hast du alles auf einen Schlag und perfekt erledigt.
> ...


Ja guter Vorschlag, hab mir auch schon die Boxxer-Adapter rausgesucht. Mach ich dann alles vor Ort mit dem umspeichen, aber nicht grummeln!


----------



## Ope (1. Juni 2009)

Chunder ... er hat aber andere lies mal genau was draufsteht ..... 
Vom Chunder gibts zig Versionen ....
Ok, die sind nicht sooo leicht ...
Hardi hat Chunder SX und du Chunder Control, richtig?
Gewichte habe ich nicht im Kopf, aber der SX hat eine weichere Mischung 45A an den Schulterstollen und 50 auf der Lauffläche, der Control hat 55 an den Schulterstollen und 60A auf der Lauffläche ....
Anmerk. der Redaktion: je kleiner die Zahl der Mischung desto weicher der Gummi. Bedeutet mehr Grip aber höheren Verschleiss. Sehr weiche Mischungen sind eigentlich nur zu Wettbewerbszwecken interessant da im "Normalbetrieb" die wenigsten im Grenzbereich fahren.


----------



## Ope (1. Juni 2009)

@ Hardionline;

Meike und ich wollen auch zu Hibike ..... 
Fahren wir zusammen, und wann? Ich habe kommende Woche noch Urlaub ...


----------



## Hardionline (1. Juni 2009)

@Ope:

ich klär mal ab ob Dienstag geht...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (1. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Chunder ... er hat aber andere lies mal genau was draufsteht .....
> Vom Chunder gibts zig Versionen ....


 

Willst du mich ver...?? Nein - das diskutieren wir jetzt hier nicht aus - aber: ich werde es *morgen* nachlesen!

Und: genau deswegen habe ich mal genaue Werte hier reingeschrieben...und nicht nur is schwerer und leichter und überhaupt....


----------



## Ope (1. Juni 2009)

Jo cool ...... 
Dienstag passt .....


----------



## tokay20 (1. Juni 2009)

Will auch mit.....


----------



## Ope (1. Juni 2009)

Gerne !!!


----------



## Hardionline (1. Juni 2009)

Gutes Nächtle, muss, äh will morgen fit sein!


----------



## Ope (1. Juni 2009)

Genau!!!
Ich schlürf noch ein Gläschen leckeren Shiraz und dann auch ab in die Heia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fffoxhunter (1. Juni 2009)

Tach! war em we in beerfelden und hab hier das Forum entdeckt! Also erstmal HALLO! In die Interessengemeinschaft bikepark hab ich mich auch angemeldet muss aber nich auf die Antwort warten!

Allso rockt die trails fett


----------



## tokay20 (1. Juni 2009)

Moin Leute - ein paar Bilder sind schon online !!

Danke an die Fotografen  !!
Hoffe ihr kommt wieder!

@guru: schaust du eigentlich wo du da hinfährst??


----------



## guru39 (1. Juni 2009)

ich schau doch nicht nach vorne wenn ich springe ...... bin ich viel zu ängstlich für  

Hier sind noch ein paar Bilder von es Linda  Klickt den Smilie!


----------



## tokay20 (1. Juni 2009)

Sag mir lieber mal einer, warum ich meinen Beitrag nicht ändern kann? 
Habe die Bilder ausgetauscht damit man weiss von wem die sind und wollte den Beitrag auch noch das neue Bild rein.....mysteriös

@guru: ist ein guter Tipp - das probiere ich das nächste mal auch! 

Mach's nu neinfach hier nochmal rein:


----------



## guru39 (1. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Sag mir lieber mal einer, warum ich meinen Beitrag nicht ändern kann?



Wenn dein Beitrag ein paar Stunden alt ist oder wer drauf geantwortet hat ist diese Funktion nicht mehr aktiv.


----------



## tokay20 (1. Juni 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wenn dein Beitrag ein paar Stunden alt ist oder wer drauf geantwortet hat ist diese Funktion nicht mehr aktiv.


 
ahhhhh.....das ist ja blöd......ich dachte meine kann ich immer ändern.....
wobei den direkt hier drüber kann ich immer noch ändern - offenbar spielt der Zeitfaktor eine größer Rolle als gedacht! Aber so geht's ja auch - das Foto ist trotzdem noch klasse - und da merkt man einfach, das du es gwohnt bist, öfters beim Fahren fotografiert zu werden - immer schön in die Kamera!


----------



## Ope (1. Juni 2009)

@ Kaena; Tolle Pics und vielen Dank


----------



## Ope (1. Juni 2009)

Guru hat ein Faible für nackte Fotografen/innen


----------



## maple leaf (2. Juni 2009)

Hi,

wir waren gestern auch zum ersten mal in Beerfelden und ich muss sagen das wir sehr viel Spass hatten (Gutes Wetter, Schöne Lines und nette locals...)!

Wir kommen wieder auch wenn es am Nachmittag doch recht voll im Bus war! 

Wer kennt die Fotografin die gestern am Anfang der roten-line Fotos geschossen hat? Wäre cool wenn wir getroffen wurden und die Bilder hier sehen könnten!

Rider 1.: Blau/Weißes Fox Trikot mit Bergamont BigAir Team (weiß)

Rider 2.: Rotes Raceface Trikot mit RM Slayer (rot/weiß)

ride on,

bas


----------



## Kuno Kluncker (2. Juni 2009)

@Kaena: HAMMER! 

Die "Trefferquote" und die Qualität Deiner Bilder sind echt reif für professionelle Bike Magazine. 

Und ich habe schon wieder das nächste Poster für meine Wohnung. 

Es ist einfach immer super, eine so gute Fotografin dabei zu haben. 

Vielen Dank!
Kuno


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlurie2 (2. Juni 2009)

Hallo
ich wollte mich nur melden, dass ich trotz Sperrung als Schlurie noch da bin.


----------



## guru39 (2. Juni 2009)

Und


----------



## Ope (2. Juni 2009)

... wen interessiert's ....???


----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. Juni 2009)




----------



## guru39 (2. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> ... wen interessiert's ....???





!!!! wäre richtig!

@Kröte,

ich übernehme das Thema jetzt 

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## Osama (2. Juni 2009)

Penisneider


----------



## tokay20 (2. Juni 2009)

häh?


----------



## Osama (2. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> häh?



Nun ja, Penisneid eben, Bildlich gesprochen (oder geschrieben), weil kann wohl nicht vernünftig Biken dies Menschlein.


----------



## tokay20 (2. Juni 2009)

Ach so!
Blende so Trolle immer gleich aus....alternativ könnte man auch  ugv sagen....aber das führt zu weit - von daher: Machen wir einen Haken dran!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardionline (2. Juni 2009)

Ah endlich beim Thema! Wer kann mir einen Ständer, oder Montageständer vorschlagen, taucht der Park Tools PCS 9 was?


----------



## Osama (2. Juni 2009)

Ich hab da so nen 60 Feld-Wald und Wiesenständer.
Der steht gut.

Und reicht für die paar wenigen Schrauber-sessions vollkommen aus.
Is ja nich für den gewerblichen einsatz.
Aber frag jetz bloß nicht nach dem Hersteller.
Doch wenn Du hast die Gelde kaufsu Park Tool, is klar ne.


----------



## Hardionline (2. Juni 2009)

Der soll ja nur 99,- Euros kosten mit T-Shirt in L zum Schrauben....bestimmt kein Fehler.........


----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. Juni 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> !!!! wäre richtig!
> 
> @Kröte,
> 
> ...


 , Danke Guru


----------



## guru39 (2. Juni 2009)

ich geh jetzt pennen 

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## tokay20 (2. Juni 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Gruß Gürü.


 
du musst das r mehr rollen.... gürrrrü...ne...hm...gürrue.....hmmmm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. Juni 2009)

Hardionline schrieb:


> Ah endlich beim Thema! Wer kann mir einen Ständer, oder Montageständer vorschlagen, taucht der Park Tools PCS 9 was?


Du weißt doch Hardi, wenn etwas zuviel taucht dann taucht es nichts


----------



## Hardionline (3. Juni 2009)

Nix da Gerd! Ein Taucher der nicht taucht, taucht nix!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. Juni 2009)

Hardionline schrieb:


> Nix da Gerd! Ein Taucher der nicht taucht, taucht nix!


   Mein Post bezog sich auf unser Gespräch vom Montag über die Gabel von tokay  ,


----------



## tokay20 (3. Juni 2009)

Ich sach nur Negativfederweg!
Mensch Jungs: ihr müsst mir schon die richtigen Termini mitgeben  - so wird das doch sonst nix 
Hab doch keine Ahnung - und davon eine Menge ......


----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> ich sach nur negativfederweg!
> Mensch jungs: Ihr müsst mir schon die richtigen termini mitgeben  - so wird das doch sonst nix
> Hab doch keine ahnung - und davon eine menge ......


  !


----------



## yoyojas (3. Juni 2009)

tokay tokay was ist denn da los ich dachte deine Gabel ist bei Onkel Doc also ich würde es bei Doc noch 1 mal versuchen wenn die Gabel immer noch nix is dann weg mit ihr oder ein anderen Doc suchen kenne da ein paar Jungs die können das echt klasse


----------



## tokay20 (3. Juni 2009)

Nene, ich habe sie ja hingebracht und die schauen....aber wenn man sich halt nicht so klar ausdrücken kann, dauert das erstmal etwas länger 
Bin mal gespannt, was kaputt ist und wiso!


----------



## "Sebastian" (3. Juni 2009)

hat deine gabel denn schlapp gemacht?? hab ich garnicht mitbekommen..

war das nicht der vordere reifen oder sogar beides?


----------



## tokay20 (3. Juni 2009)

[quote="Sebastian";5980009]hat deine gabel denn schlapp gemacht?? hab ich garnicht mitbekommen..

war das nicht der vordere reifen oder sogar beides? [/quote]

Ich habe es auch nicht mitbekommen 

Ne, die Reifen wollte ich nur so wechseln - und da mein Bike seit Winterberg im Fliwatüt gegeiselt war, hatten wir es eben Sonntag und auch Montag mal probiert.....hajo....
Wir werden es wieder mit den Reifen probieren......bald.....


----------



## tokay20 (3. Juni 2009)

@sebastian: also wenn man dich *nur* zitiert und keine Links reinsetzt, scheint es zu klappen.....mysteriös....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoyojas (3. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Ich habe es auch nicht mitbekommen
> 
> Ne, die Reifen wollte ich nur so wechseln - und da mein Bike seit Winterberg im Fliwatüt gegeiselt war, hatten wir es eben Sonntag und auch Montag mal probiert.....hajo....
> Wir werden es wieder mit den Reifen probieren......bald.....



Ha es hat ihm aber spaß gemacht


----------



## Ope (3. Juni 2009)

@ schildkroete; Fahrtechnik+ Meike übernehme ich bzw. Puky .....
 Schickst sie gleich auf den Freeride tz tz tz ....   , soll sie gleich den Spaß verlieren ?
Laaaangsam bringen wir sie der Materie näher weil Übermut tut selten gut ....


----------



## guru39 (3. Juni 2009)

Themawechsel 

ich hoffe ihr kommt 

http://www.hd-freeride.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=439

Ich finde das ist eine goile Veranstalltung um unseren Sport zu puschen 

GrRüüüß GüRRRü.


----------



## Ope (3. Juni 2009)

Höchstens zum Zuschauen ..... 
Wasser und Fahrrad mit mir ..... neee neee
Baut ne DH Strecke hin  .....


----------



## Think_Pink (4. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> @ schildkroete; Fahrtechnik+ Meike übernehme ich bzw. Puky .....
> Schickst sie gleich auf den Freeride tz tz tz ....   , soll sie gleich den Spaß verlieren ?
> Laaaangsam bringen wir sie der Materie näher weil Übermut tut selten gut ....



Fahrtechnik kann ich gebrauchen


----------



## guru39 (4. Juni 2009)

Noch mehr Bilder.

http://www.fuchsphoto.de/foto.html

Grüß GüRü.


----------



## Ope (4. Juni 2009)

Guru, du bist einfach fotogen


----------



## guru39 (4. Juni 2009)

gelle


----------



## "Sebastian" (4. Juni 2009)

Der Kuno Klunker ist aber auch net schlecht dabei, 4 Fotos und drei verschiedene Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (4. Juni 2009)

[quote="Sebastian";5983778]Der Kuno Klunker ist aber auch net schlecht dabei, 4 Fotos und drei verschiedene Bikes [/quote]

Er hatte an diesem Wochenende "Testmarathon"


----------



## guru39 (4. Juni 2009)

Hier mal in groß


----------



## "Sebastian" (4. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Er hatte an diesem Wochenende "Testmarathon"



ich glaub 3x Nicolai und einmal das neue vom Sven. Aber mich würd mal interessieren zu welchem Ergebnis er kam..


----------



## Osama (4. Juni 2009)

Ey Guru, warum gucksu so ernst????????


----------



## yoyojas (4. Juni 2009)

Osama schrieb:


> Ey Guru, warum gucksu so ernst????????



Guckt doch net ernst das ist der Fahrtwind, Guru war einfach zu schnell und hatte probleme den Kopf wieder in Fahrtrichtung zu bekommen mensch Bernd das sieht man doch


----------



## Carnologe (4. Juni 2009)

[quote="Sebastian";5983778]Der Kuno Klunker ist aber auch net schlecht dabei, 4 Fotos und drei verschiedene Bikes [/quote]

Tja. Der eine hat's, der andere nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osama (4. Juni 2009)

Stimmt, jetzte seh ichs auch.
Eigentlich kenn ich das auch,
bin bloß schon so lang nich mehr schnell gefahn.

Ich hab "Heimweh"


----------



## yoyojas (4. Juni 2009)

Ja wird mal zeit das du wieder in die Pötte kommst haben dich lange nicht mehr gesehen hop hop hop


----------



## Osama (4. Juni 2009)

Ja ja
Mit etwas Glück hab ich ende Juni meinen neuen Wagen,
der rollt dann ersma bis B-felden und zurück.
Und noch weiter.


Oh meine Frau........................ich muß weg


----------



## guru39 (4. Juni 2009)

Osama schrieb:


> Ey Guru, warum gucksu so ernst????????



also ich seh da ein leichtes Lächeln


----------



## tokay20 (4. Juni 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> also ich seh da ein leichtes Lächeln


 
Also wenn du nun noch das Bild vom Christian Fuchs neben dran stellst - der hat das Bild nämlich im gleichen Moment von vorne geschossen ..... das sieht total lustig aus wie du da *nicht* in die Kamera schaust weil du ja beim anderen in die Kamera schaust......


----------



## tokay20 (4. Juni 2009)

[quote="Sebastian";5984239]ich glaub 3x Nicolai und einmal das neue vom Sven. Aber mich würd mal interessieren zu welchem Ergebnis er kam..[/quote]

Mich auch! Auffällig oft mit dem blauen fotografiert worden....obwohl es doch nur eine Abfahrt war


----------



## tokay20 (4. Juni 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Themawechsel
> 
> ich hoffe ihr kommt
> 
> ...


 
Hört sich total lustig an! Auch wenn mir etwas die Vorstellungkraft fehlt....tut man sich da nicht weh?


----------



## "Sebastian" (4. Juni 2009)

Du sollst ja ins Wasser springen  würd mich freuen, wenn ihr auch kommt.. 

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/25421/


----------



## tokay20 (4. Juni 2009)

[quote="Sebastian";5984800]Du sollst ja ins Wasser springen  Wollt ihr kommen, würd mich freuen.. [/quote]

Wann ist das? Am 05.07? Ich trag es mal ein - aber nur guggen, nicht anfassen 
Klar soll man ins Wasser springen - aber ob man mit Bike, Style und Geschwindigkeit noch schauen kann, das man anständig aufkommt....


----------



## _anna (4. Juni 2009)

sieht auf jeden fall nach viel spaß aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (4. Juni 2009)

das stimmt


----------



## guru39 (4. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Wann ist das? Am 05.07? Ich trag es mal ein - aber nur guggen, nicht anfassen
> Klar soll man ins Wasser springen - aber ob man mit Bike, Style und Geschwindigkeit noch schauen kann, das man anständig aufkommt....










is doch einfach


----------



## Hardionline (4. Juni 2009)

Na Guru welcher Fisch muste danach aufen Grill?

Geiles Pic!


----------



## Hopi (5. Juni 2009)

das gibt dem Begriff nosedive eine ganz neue Bedeutung


----------



## tokay20 (5. Juni 2009)

ich bin mir recht sicher das ihm jemand gesagt hat, der Fotograf ist unter Wasser....


----------



## Ope (5. Juni 2009)

Ach ..... ihr habt alle keine Ahnung  ......... das ist Jesus ..... der radelt übers Wasser


----------



## tokay20 (5. Juni 2009)

Ahhhh.......deswegen!



Das müssen wir uns wirklich aus der Nähe anschauen!

BTW: Horst ist gesund...vorerst....


----------



## Ope (5. Juni 2009)

Was heisst vorerst???


----------



## tokay20 (5. Juni 2009)

Wurde repariert und nicht getauscht und gesehen habe ich ihn nocht nicht......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (5. Juni 2009)

Visite am Sonntag ....
Werde auch noch in den OP gehen und bei Hilde für passende Bremsleistung sorgen


----------



## tokay20 (5. Juni 2009)

Yes, Sir!


----------



## Ope (5. Juni 2009)

Wir schalten um auf unglaubliche Geschwindigkeit ......
Miss Uhura

(dumm gebabbelt is' glei')


----------



## Ope (5. Juni 2009)

So, bin dann mal im OP ...... bis später


----------



## yoyojas (8. Juni 2009)

unser gerdche


----------



## yoyojas (8. Juni 2009)

und unserem phillip ein dreifach hoch zum 5. platz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (8. Juni 2009)




----------



## yoyojas (8. Juni 2009)

Moin tokay na wie wars gestern hast du dich übers Kamel ziehen lassen???


----------



## tokay20 (8. Juni 2009)

Nee ..... Ratte war ja in einer "Besprechung" .... 

Donnerstag ^^ ?


----------



## yoyojas (8. Juni 2009)

Ich dacht de Ope zieht dich drüber


----------



## tokay20 (8. Juni 2009)

Ne - der hat mit Mauli gespielt.....


----------



## yoyojas (8. Juni 2009)

He was hat er, mit Mauli gespielt


----------



## tokay20 (8. Juni 2009)

Runterfahren.....



.....is' doch nur Spaß.....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Juni 2009)

So, bin jetzt wieder Zuhause. ( Zug fahren ist sch..... ) . Poste heute Abend ´mal ´nen kleinen Bericht. Gruß Kroete


----------



## tokay20 (8. Juni 2009)

da war unsere Kröte dabei  

http://www.nordbayerischer-kurier.de/videos/0_1428_1640/details_81.htm


----------



## Ope (8. Juni 2009)

@ Tokay20;

Wir machen am Sonntag erst mal den Zielsprung, das Kamel kommt später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (8. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> @ Tokay20;
> 
> Wir machen am Sonntag erst mal den Zielsprung, das Kamel kommt später


 

Sonntag?

Zielsprung am Weinstand? Cool...kein Thema, bin ich dabei!


----------



## Ope (8. Juni 2009)

Ach Mist ..... ich vergaß .....
Beim nächsten Training halt ...... da macht ihr den Zielsprung alle drei


----------



## Hardionline (8. Juni 2009)

Huh!


----------



## Ope (8. Juni 2009)

Und ich lach' euch ganz dolle aus wenn Felix den vor euch durchzieht ....


----------



## yoyojas (8. Juni 2009)

Ich auch  aber am Donnerstag wird geübt


----------



## tokay20 (8. Juni 2009)

Pah!
Das Brett hat Felix auch als erster von uns durchgezogen....ich find das cool!

Is ja gerade die Frage wo geübt wird - oder? ^^


----------



## Ope (8. Juni 2009)

Ich kann aber am Donnerstag nicht kommen da ich in Bad Wildbad trainieren muß.
Legen wir einfach den nächsten Sonntag in Beerfelden fest an dem alle da sind.

oder,

Ich bin Donnerstag in Beerfelden und sonntag in Wildbad ............. Fragen über Fragen .....


----------



## tokay20 (8. Juni 2009)

Nene - die yoyojas überreden uns gerade zu Do Bad Wildbad - glaube ich - aber das  blaue Demo weiss noch nichts davon.....


----------



## Ope (8. Juni 2009)

Oh Gott .... dann aber bitte Training auf dem Freeride bzw. Bikercross, maximal auf dem DH zwei.
Auf den IXS DH Kurs nehme ich euch definitiv nicht mit .......

Das wird ein harter Tag für die Polster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Juni 2009)

Noch nicht einmal mich hat er auf den IXS- Kurs gelaßen , ich habe ja schon den DH 2 verweigert . Dann flog auch noch das Radl die Rampe runter, böööse


----------



## demoride411 (8. Juni 2009)

wo wie wildbad??? wär mal was


----------



## tokay20 (8. Juni 2009)

hm........


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Juni 2009)

Danke an Euch alle für die Glückwünsche und die aufmunternden Posts, Ihr seid alle super.  @ Ope.....hmmm, was meinst Du, bin ich jetzt reif für den DH 2 ?  (  )


----------



## tokay20 (8. Juni 2009)

@yoyojas ohne: ich glaube wir fahren da erstmal allein hin!


----------



## Ope (8. Juni 2009)

Aber der Freeride und der Biker X ist für alle prima geeignet, ebenso der North Shore und der Dual Kurs (und der BMX Parcour zum üben)
Gerd, die Rampe war auf dem IXS Kurs ..... deswegen sind wir ja dann auf den 2er gewechselt. Der 2er kann schon gut gefahren werden ohne Profi zu sein. Wir haben ja nur eine Abfahrt gemacht und das war dann ja schon später da waren wir auch schon ziemlich platt.

*@ Gerd:* Auf jeden Fall!!! Ich habe dich das letzte Mal auch eventuell zu sehr unter Druck gesetzt ......

*@ Tokay20:* Wir fahren alle gemeinsam, dort können wir uns aufteilen und jeder wie er will fahren. Wer Hilfe braucht sagt mir einfach bescheid und gut is'.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Juni 2009)

Wenn " Du " das sagst dann traue ich mich


----------



## tokay20 (8. Juni 2009)

ich weiss nicht......vielleicht will ich jetzt nicht mehr.....das blaue Demo will ....Hardy frage ich noch und Felix fragte nur: "Shuttle? dann ja!"

YOYOJAS: was'n nu?

Kröte du auch? und Demoride?


----------



## Ope (8. Juni 2009)

Hoch gehts mit Bergbahn und Lift .... beides kein Problem 
Tokay20: Zeig mal mehr Selbstvertrauen  Du hast's doch drauf !!!


----------



## visionthing (8. Juni 2009)

also ich würde sagen wer den DH II runter kommt schafft den IXS Downhill auch irgendwie ohne sich dabei umzubringen 
Nur bei dem Wetter im Moment? da würde ich mein erstes mal Wildbad lieber nochmal verschieben sonst tut sich noch wer bei den Holzrampen am Schluss weh und auch das Steinfeld ist bestimmt übelst rutschig.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Juni 2009)

Dieses WE und der Do geht bei mir def. nicht. Die Doka ist bei Schweinfurt mit Lima Schaden liegengeblieben. Jetzt muß ich um Instandsetzung kümmern. . Auch wenn ich sie am WE bzw. Sa repariert bekomme ist es mir zu stressig


----------



## tokay20 (8. Juni 2009)

Zuckerbrot und Peitsche.....

Hmhmhmhm.....so - hab Hardy gefragt: DO soll es total regnen! 
Also dann wäre ich lieber in der Nähe....

@Kröte: kann man dir helfen?


----------



## Ope (8. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Dieses WE und der Do geht bei mir def. nicht. Die Doka ist bei Schweinfurt mit Lima Schaden liegengeblieben. Jetzt muß ich um Instandsetzung kümmern. . Auch wenn ich sie am WE bzw. Sa repariert bekomme ist es mir zu stressig



Dich kriegen wir auch mitgenommen .... Zur Not hole ich dich 

Warten wir mal noch das Wetter ab ....


----------



## yoyojas (8. Juni 2009)

@TOKAY jetzt piens ein mal net so rum wie Ope schon gesagt mehr Selbstvertrauen auserdem sind unsere Kids auch dabei denkst du ich schicke die da runter, die Freeride soll klasse sein also hop und jetzt wird nicht mehr gepienst, soll ich oder soll ich nicht wir fahren basta


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Zuckerbrot und Peitsche.....
> 
> Hmhmhmhm.....so - hab Hardy gefragt: DO soll es total regnen!
> Also dann wäre ich lieber in der Nähe....
> ...


    Sehr lieb von Dir, ich bekomme das hin. Doka ist zu Phillip transportiert worden. Mein Schwager kümmert sich die Woche darum


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Dich kriegen wir auch mitgenommen .... Zur Not hole ich dich
> 
> Warten wir mal noch das Wetter ab ....


  Danke auch Dir mein lieber, mit der Doka ist auch mein Radl und das ganze Equipement in Rommerz geblieben. Werde alles erst am Sonntag nach Hause schaffen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (8. Juni 2009)

Bike und Equipment habe ich über ...
Petra leiht dir bestimmt das Biggi .....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Juni 2009)

@ Tokay und Yoyojas,  wo habts Ihr denn die Bilder gefunden . Ich finde nichts


----------



## Ope (8. Juni 2009)

Warte ... ich poste welche


----------



## tokay20 (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo?
WO piense ich denn? 
Aber echt ...... 

 

was ist mit die Regen?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Bike und Equipment habe ich über ...
> Petra leiht dir bestimmt das Biggi .....


  Das Biggi , was für eine Versuchung für mich, Du verstehst aber daß ich erst ´mal meinen Kram bei mir Zuhause haben möchte. Aber vielen Dank für das äußerst verlockende Angebot


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Hallo?
> WO piense ich denn?
> Aber echt ......
> 
> ...


   Ist alles am Ochsenkopf runtergekommen


----------



## Ope (8. Juni 2009)

Jetzt pienst Gerd a bische .....
Wenns sein muss hole ich dein Equipment ab


----------



## Ope (8. Juni 2009)

*@ Hardionline;* schon Filme geguckt???


----------



## Ope (8. Juni 2009)

Mist, download klappt ned .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (8. Juni 2009)

guggst du hier:

http://bilder.schu-bi-du.de/site/143/

so - tt ist da... höhö....

hardy hat gestern glaub einen geguggt, die anderen wollten net soweit ich weiss....


----------



## Ope (8. Juni 2009)

*@ tokay20;* Wie die anderen wollten ned .... hab se doch im Player drin gehabt ???


----------



## "Sebastian" (8. Juni 2009)

Ich bin auch dabei - vorrausgesetzt mein Fahrer hat Zeit..  

Ne Spaß beiseite, ich habe dem Chris mal Bad Wildbad für Donnerstag vorgeschlagen, ich hätte auch richtig Lust auf mal was Neues. Jetzt mal abwarten ob er überhaupt Lust und Zeit hat, wäre aber schon klasse mit dem ganzen Haufen da unten.


----------



## tokay20 (8. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> *@ tokay20;* Wie die anderen wollten ned .... hab se doch im Player drin gehabt ???


----------



## tokay20 (8. Juni 2009)

[quote="Sebastian";5998588]Ich bin auch dabei - vorrausgesetzt mein Fahrer hat Zeit.. 

Ne Spaß beiseite, ich habe dem Chris mal Bad Wildbad für Donnerstag vorgeschlagen, ich hätte auch richtig Lust auf mal was Neues. Jetzt mal abwarten ob er überhaupt Lust und Zeit hat, wäre aber schon klasse mit dem ganzen Haufen da unten.[/quote]


----------



## Ope (8. Juni 2009)

*@ Tokay:*
Hardi kanns nicht richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (8. Juni 2009)

Ich setze erstmal für ein paar Wochen aus...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Juni 2009)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Ich setze erstmal für ein paar Wochen aus...


   Was ist passiert ? Hoffentlich keine Verletzung


----------



## Ope (8. Juni 2009)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Ich setze erstmal für ein paar Wochen aus...



Ohhh Ohhh .....


----------



## Carnologe (8. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Was ist passiert ? Hoffentlich keine Verletzung



Gucksu Signatur...

Wenn ich die Gabel wieder habe, wird sie verkauft. Marzocchi kommt mir so schnell nicht mehr ans Bike.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Juni 2009)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Gucksu Signatur...
> 
> Wenn ich die Gabel wieder habe, wird sie verkauft. Marzocchi kommt mir so schnell nicht mehr ans Bike.


 Eieiei, jetzt sehe ich es, wo habe ich bloß meine Lesebrille wieder.........


----------



## Carnologe (8. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Eieiei, jetzt sehe ich es, wo habe ich bloß meine Lesebrille wieder.........



Im Lesezimmer? 

Hoffentlich kann ich in ein paar Wochen noch eine angebots Boxxer ergattern.


----------



## "Sebastian" (8. Juni 2009)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Gucksu Signatur...
> 
> Wenn ich die Gabel wieder habe, wird sie verkauft. Marzocchi kommt mir so schnell nicht mehr ans Bike.



Autsch... Das ist echt verdammt ärgerlich! Hast sie jetzt schon eingeschickt?? Hoffe mal dass das schnell geht, jetzt wo der der Vater vom Chris extra ein Radträger fürs Auto geholt hat und wir auch zu dritt reingepasst hätten


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Juni 2009)

@ Carnologe,   ich sage nur " Boxxer ", die hole ich mir nächstes Jahr!


----------



## Carnologe (8. Juni 2009)

[quote="Sebastian";5998782]Autsch... Das ist echt verdammt ärgerlich! Hast sie jetzt schon eingeschickt?? Hoffe mal dass das schnell geht, jetzt wo der der Vater vom Chris extra ein Radträger fürs Auto geholt hat und wir auch zu dritt reingepasst hätten [/quote]

Die Gabel stellte ein hohes Sicherheitsrisiko dar und musste deshalb eingeschickt werden.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Juni 2009)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Im Lesezimmer?
> 
> Hoffentlich kann ich in ein paar Wochen noch eine angebots Boxxer ergattern.


  Wenn ich Dir sagen würde wo ich meine Brille manchmal hin verlege würdest Du Dich vor Lachen wegschmeißen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Sebastian" (8. Juni 2009)

Bei mir ist auch erstmal ein neuer Rahmen dran, hoffentlich dann Ende Juli, bis dahin muss ich aber erstmal wissen was es denn für einer werden soll


----------



## yoyojas (8. Juni 2009)

guten abend
bekomme ich auch hilfe von dir ope ???
möchte doch so gerne die DH 1 fahren


----------



## "Sebastian" (8. Juni 2009)

@Gerd: Bist jetzt am Donnerstag doch dabei oder wie ist deine Signatur zu deuten?? Wär schon dufte wenn du dabei wärst


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Juni 2009)

[quote="Sebastian";5998799]Bei mir ist auch erstmal ein neuer Rahmen dran, hoffentlich dann Ende Juli, bis dahin muss ich aber erstmal wissen was es denn für einer werden soll [/quote] Mein neues Rad für 2010 ist in Gedanken schon komplett aufgebaut


----------



## yoyojas (8. Juni 2009)

die bilder sind von gestern 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/uploaddate/2009-06-07/page:7


----------



## "Sebastian" (8. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Mein neues Rad für 2010 ist in Gedanken schon komplett aufgebaut



Meins auch so ziemlich, fehlt nur noch der Rahmen  Sonst wirds 2010 wohl bis auf ne andere Gabel das gleiche sein, solange noch alles tut wie es soll..


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Juni 2009)

[quote="Sebastian";5998808]@Gerd: Bist jetzt am Donnerstag doch dabei oder wie ist deine Signatur zu deuten?? Wär schon dufte wenn du dabei wärst [/quote]  Ich denke das wird nicht klappen. Werde aber dieses Jahr noch den DH 2 unter die Räder nehmen. Allerdings nur mit dem Jedi-Meister als Vorfahrer


----------



## Carnologe (8. Juni 2009)

Der Ope stellte mich schon per PN vor eine wichtige Entscheidung:

Totem oder Boxxer. Ich weiss halt nicht, ob mich die Doppelbrücken bei der Boxxer stören würden.


----------



## "Sebastian" (8. Juni 2009)

Boxxer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (8. Juni 2009)

Der Lenkeinschlag ist schon vollkommen ausreichend, X ups und barspins sind halt nicht drin .....


----------



## "Sebastian" (8. Juni 2009)

Wann wollt ihr denn in Bad Wildbad sein? Ist da schon was ausgemacht oder ne Zeit angepeilt


----------



## Carnologe (8. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Der Lenkeinschlag ist schon vollkommen ausreichend, X ups und barspins sind halt nicht drin .....



Habe ich sowieso nicht vor. Dann wird es wohl die Boxxer. Ich hoffe nur, dass die Gabel in den nächsten Wochen noch vorrätig ist


----------



## guru39 (8. Juni 2009)

warum keine Wixxer?


----------



## yoyojas (8. Juni 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> warum keine Wixxer?



wie geil ist das den


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Juni 2009)

Saustark Guru´le, wo gibt´s den die geilen Aufkleber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (8. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> *@ Tokay:*
> Hardi kanns nicht richtig


doch doch - blödes equipment - eben net im fachhandel geholt 
hier unten gehts 
und tt ist doch aus emden - bergfahren heisst bei denen autobahnbrücke hoch und wieder nunner - der wir nun erstmal auf den neusten stand gebracht!


----------



## Ope (8. Juni 2009)

Die Sticker sind Hammergeil  !!!


----------



## Ope (8. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> doch doch - blödes equipment - eben net im fachhandel geholt
> hier unten gehts
> und tt ist doch aus emden - bergfahren heisst bei denen autobahnbrücke hoch und wieder nunner - der wir nun erstmal auf den neusten stand gebracht!



Jetzt hält er euch für völlig plem plem .....


----------



## Carnologe (8. Juni 2009)

Ich fahr jetzt zu KFC! Schönen Abend noch


----------



## guru39 (8. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Saustark Guru´le, wo gibt´s den die geilen Aufkleber



Bei mir


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Juni 2009)

Mal ganz neben bei, weiß jemand wer " Hilde " und " Horst " sind


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Juni 2009)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Ich fahr jetzt zu KFC! Schönen Abend noch


Kentucky Fried Chicken, ich habe auch Hunger !


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Juni 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Bei mir


   Gut zu wissen Guru´le


----------



## yoyojas (8. Juni 2009)

die wilde hilde ist der bruder von horst


----------



## Ope (8. Juni 2009)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Ich fahr jetzt zu KFC! Schönen Abend noch



Schweinehund ..... 

WILL AUCH !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (8. Juni 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> die wilde hilde ist der bruder von horst



Die Cousine ......


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Juni 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> die wilde hilde ist der bruder von horst


----------



## yoyojas (8. Juni 2009)

das ist die wilde hilde


----------



## Ope (8. Juni 2009)

Eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit streite (reite) ich ned ab .....
Geil isses auf jeden ....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Juni 2009)

Wie ?, ´ne aufgeblasene Kuh ??


----------



## tokay20 (8. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Jetzt hält er euch für völlig plem plem .....


 

blödsinn - wir kennen uns  schon länger - das weiss er mittlerweile!


----------



## tokay20 (8. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Mal ganz neben bei, weiß jemand wer " Hilde " und " Horst " sind


 

Jep - beide mit Biggi verwandt!


----------



## Ope (8. Juni 2009)

*Sherlock , ermitteln sie* ................. !!!


----------



## yoyojas (8. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> *Sherlock , ermitteln sie* ................. !!!



was hast du gesagt was passiert wenn hilde und horst kinder bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (8. Juni 2009)

Dann gibts kleine Debi's ......


----------



## yoyojas (8. Juni 2009)




----------



## yoyojas (8. Juni 2009)

so wir gehen jetzt heia machen


----------



## tokay20 (8. Juni 2009)

kleine mayos machen? 

n8


----------



## Ope (8. Juni 2009)

So, hier eine Übersicht ....http://www.radsportakademie.de/bikepark_files/nwbp_start_german/pdfs/Streckenuebersicht.pdf


----------



## yoyojas (8. Juni 2009)

nee yomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (8. Juni 2009)

Nene ......
Pristy's ....


----------



## fl1p (8. Juni 2009)

Fährt jemand durch Darmstadt, hat noch ein Plätzchen frei, und würde mich nach Wildbad mitnehmen?


----------



## tokay20 (8. Juni 2009)

@fl1p: also theoretisch....wobei ich das ehrlicherweise schon wetterabhängig mache.....
@sebastian: ich bin nicht wirklich so ein Morgenmensch, aber vermutlich sollte nan versuchen um 10h dort zu sein..... ??


----------



## demoride411 (9. Juni 2009)

Moin 
wann wollt ihr jetzt nach wildbad?


----------



## tokay20 (9. Juni 2009)

Donnerstag bei Sonnenschein


----------



## FordPrefect (9. Juni 2009)

Bin am Donnerstag auch am Start. Ist ja fast mein Zuhause 

@Ope: Die Karte ist unvollständig


----------



## tokay20 (9. Juni 2009)

FordPrefect schrieb:


> Bin am Donnerstag auch am Start. Ist ja fast mein Zuhause


 
Juhu ... ?


----------



## demoride411 (9. Juni 2009)

Oberst da werde ich mich anschliessen


----------



## tokay20 (9. Juni 2009)

Mann - das scheint ja echt lustisch zu werden!

Fehlt nur noch unser Labortier und Anhang (  )....... was ist mit euch?

Und: Osama - würdest du wieder das Wetter übernehmen? Und mitkommen?



Weil bei Regen ist bei mir nicht -konnte mir bisher doch nur die Big Bettys unter den Nagel reißen....


----------



## Hopi (9. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Weil bei Regen ist bei mir nicht -konnte mir bisher doch nur die Big Bettys unter den Nagel reißen....



Bettys? Und dann auch noch auf der Strecke? Na dann viel Spaß 

Wir werden zu Sabines Dad fahren und da der in die ganz andere Richtung wohnt, hat sich die Frage wohl erledigt  
Es wird wohl eher ein Abstecher nach WB geben! Das ist dann auch nicht so langweilig für mich. Und ausserdem wollen wir mal sehen wie lange sie vor dem Roadgap steht  entweder ballert sie gleich wieder drüber oder es gibt eine Meditationsstunde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (9. Juni 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Bettys? Und dann auch noch auf der Strecke? Na dann viel Spaß


 

einem geschenkten Gaul - nein, einem geklauten Gaul - schaut man net ins Maul 

Na dann: viel Spaß in WB!

Und Meditation ist eine gute Sache.....hauptsache es hilft!


----------



## Hopi (9. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> einem geschenkten Gaul - nein, einem geklauten Gaul - schaut man net ins Maul
> 
> Na dann: viel Spaß in WB!
> 
> Und Meditation ist eine gute Sache.....hauptsache es hilft!



Betty, feuchter Boden und Maul.

Finde die Gemeinsamkeiten und schreibe einen Aufsatz


----------



## tokay20 (9. Juni 2009)

Ich habe doch keine Alternativen!
Was soll ich denn machen? 
Wenn ich jetzte Hardy sage, er soll sich schon wieder neue Reifen bestellen die er nie zu Gesicht bekommen wird.....
Dann nimmt er mir den Ständer, den Drehmomentschlüssel und die Aufsätze die heute kamen gleich wieder ab.....  ...werde mal alles verstecken.....

Und überhaupt: AM DONNERSTAG HAT GEFÄLLIGST DIE SONNE ZU SCHEINEN!

Solange bis ich an meine Rubber Queen komme!


----------



## Hopi (9. Juni 2009)

Wird schon werden  wenn nicht, ich kenne hier ein tolles Krankenhaus


----------



## tokay20 (9. Juni 2009)




----------



## yoyojas (9. Juni 2009)

Herje herje de Hardy, zum glück ist er nicht da, alles versteckeln aber ganz schnell ist ja wie an Weihnachten 
@ Hopi jetzt muß ich aber mal mit dir Schümpfen lass mal die Ratte Meditieren wenn sie das braucht OM tut immer gut  wir Frauen brauchen das eben halt


----------



## Hopi (9. Juni 2009)

ich lass sie doch auch


----------



## FordPrefect (9. Juni 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> guten abend
> bekomme ich auch hilfe von dir ope ???
> möchte doch so gerne die DH 1 fahren


 
Macht euch nicht ins Hemd, da sind schon ganz andere runtergekommen.  Es gibt eins bis zwei squirrel traps (ich liebe das Wort ), aber wenn man gesehen hat, wie man fahren kann, ist das auch nicht mehr wild.

Ich glaube am Donnerstag wird es lustig.... Wie ist eigentlich euer Zeitplan? Ope Puky und andere? 

Ganzen oder einen halben Tag?


----------



## tokay20 (9. Juni 2009)

sach ma - voher nimmst du bloß immer diese duften Steilvorlagen?




FordPrefect schrieb:


> Wie ist eigentlich euer Zeitplan? Ope Puky und andere?
> 
> Ganzen oder einen halben Tag?


 

Wir dachten uns bei 200km Anfahrtsweg sollten 1,5 h Stunden biken langen 




Dat wird wohl lustig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (9. Juni 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Herje herje de Hardy, zum glück ist er nicht da, alles versteckeln aber ganz schnell ist ja wie an Weihnachten


 

Nene - er bestellt und ich reiße es mir unter den Nagel


----------



## yoyojas (9. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Nene - er bestellt und ich reiße es mir unter den Nagel



RiCHTIG so macht man das


----------



## FordPrefect (9. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> sach ma - voher nimmst du bloß immer diese duften Steilvorlagen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
manchmal langt eine Abfahrt für Wildbad  dann ist man bedient


----------



## tokay20 (9. Juni 2009)

FordPrefect schrieb:


> manchmal langt eine Abfahrt für Wildbad  dann ist man bedient


 
oder frau


----------



## Hardionline (9. Juni 2009)

Wo bin ich hier nur gelandet!?  

Suche Schwalbe DH-Reifen (nur Drahtreifen) aus der Rückrufaktion, Big Betty hab ich aber schon.....


----------



## Konaschaf (9. Juni 2009)

Hab noch n paar Maxxis High Roller 2,5 60a (schon etwas älter) Zuhause und n paar Muddy Mary 2,5 Goey in der Freeride Ausführung - Die Maxxis verschenk ich gerne Die Schwalbe Reifen (sind mir zu breit) gehen für nen kleinen Obulus weg (ja ich weiss - falscher Fred)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maple leaf (9. Juni 2009)

Geht`s hier eigentlich manchmal auch um den Bikepark in Beerfelden...?

Mich würd ja mal interessieren wann endlich mal der Lift läuft und die beiden zusätzlichen Strecken in Angriff genommen werden!

Cheers,

bas


----------



## Konaschaf (9. Juni 2009)

Für den Lift fehlt immer noch ein Gutachten, das ist aber beauftragt.

Die Strecken werden dann von uns in Angriff genommen, wenn wir das Ok vom Bikepark haben... Das hatten wir zwar schonmal - wurde aber vor 2 Wochen aufgrund der Liftsituation wieder revidiert.
Da ich und Thomas nebenbei auch andere Sachen zu tun haben warten wir jetzt nur noch auf das "go" und dann wird geschaufelt.

Aber schön , dass sich jemand für die Strecken so interessiert - Eigeninititive ist ebenfalls erwünscht...


----------



## maple leaf (9. Juni 2009)

Konaschaf schrieb:


> Aber schön , dass sich jemand für die Strecken so interessiert - Eigeninititive ist ebenfalls erwünscht...



Kein Ding...!

Wenn`s nen Plan gibt was und wann, dann bin ich gerne mit der Schippe dabei!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. Juni 2009)

S 2  betrachtet uns.


----------



## Konaschaf (9. Juni 2009)

Du glaubst ja gar nicht wie wurscht mir das ist ob der mich beobachtet


----------



## Ope (9. Juni 2009)

Es geht mit dem Bau weiter wenn alles seine Ordnung hat ...
Wenn's soweit ist gibts mehr Infos, alles in der IG 
Habe aber schon neue Infos von Gunther bekommen, schaut gut aus


----------



## guru39 (9. Juni 2009)

Hi Leutz, schaut mal hier rein!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=403909


Grüßele GüRü`le.

PS: @Kröte,
net uffresche, wesche dem S 2, der kann doch eh nix mache, ausser schoiße schreiwe


----------



## Ope (9. Juni 2009)

Lol, meine Maus meinte ich würde super in die Sendung passen .....
Aber Fernsehen ???


----------



## yoyojas (9. Juni 2009)

FordPrefect schrieb:


> Macht euch nicht ins Hemd, da sind schon ganz andere runtergekommen.  Es gibt eins bis zwei squirrel traps (ich liebe das Wort ), aber wenn man gesehen hat, wie man fahren kann, ist das auch nicht mehr wild.
> 
> Ich glaube am Donnerstag wird es lustig.... Wie ist eigentlich euer Zeitplan? Ope Puky und andere?
> 
> Ganzen oder einen halben Tag?


----------



## Ope (9. Juni 2009)

wieso    ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (9. Juni 2009)

Natürlich ganzer Tag .....


----------



## yoyojas (9. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> wieso    ???



weil p.. nicht weiß wer ich bin


----------



## Ope (9. Juni 2009)

Doch, weiss er ..... warum?


----------



## yoyojas (9. Juni 2009)

ich kenne wildbad sehr gut


----------



## Ope (9. Juni 2009)

Oh ja .... dann mach doch mal eine virtuelle Führung für die die sie nicht kennen.
Wir fangen am Start DH 1 an ........


----------



## yoyojas (9. Juni 2009)

eine herausforderung


----------



## Hopi (9. Juni 2009)

vergesst die Schwimmflügel nicht


----------



## Ope (9. Juni 2009)

Ja das ist eine große Herausforderung ...
wen man eine Strecke aus dem Kopf beschreiben kann, kennt man sie wirklich gut 
Mentales Training funktioniert so seeehr gut ...


----------



## Ope (9. Juni 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> vergesst die Schwimmflügel nicht



Jetzt machs nicht madig ...... menno


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoyojas (9. Juni 2009)

nein ich meine ist es eine herausforderung  wir zwei


----------



## Ope (9. Juni 2009)

Nein Matthias, ich meinte eine Streckenbeschreibung von dir für die anderen hier.
Kein Duell auf der Strecke ..... das würde gefährlich und wenns böse kommt deinem Fuß ned gut tun.
In Wildbad fahre ich nur gegen mich und die Uhr ....


----------



## tokay20 (9. Juni 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


>


 

wie geil ist das denn ? das fliwatüt !  



dafür weiß p.... wohl zu genau wer ich bin ??


----------



## Ope (9. Juni 2009)

Der Avatar mit dem feuerroten Spielmobil ist seh sehr geil


----------



## Hardionline (9. Juni 2009)

Stimme ich voll zu! Geiles Filwa, da kommen Kinderheitsträume hoch..


----------



## Ope (9. Juni 2009)

Ohhh ohhh ...... Hardi kommts hoch .......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardionline (10. Juni 2009)

Jupp!


----------



## "Sebastian" (10. Juni 2009)

wie gut oder schlecht ist denn die anbindung von wildbad bahnhof zum bikepark? habe jemanden gefunden der mit mir zug fahren würde


----------



## FordPrefect (10. Juni 2009)

[quote="Sebastian";6005599]wie gut oder schlecht ist denn die anbindung von wildbad bahnhof zum bikepark? habe jemanden gefunden der mit mir zug fahren würde [/quote]

Eine Haltestelle weiter fahren als Bad Wildbad Bahnhof.... 10 Meter laufen, Sommerbergbahn einsteigen  glücklich sein


----------



## "Sebastian" (10. Juni 2009)

FordPrefect schrieb:


> Eine Haltestelle weiter fahren als Bad Wildbad Bahnhof.... 10 Meter laufen, Sommerbergbahn einsteigen  glücklich sein



jaa! genao so in der art hatte ich mir die antwort erhofft


----------



## ratte (10. Juni 2009)

Hopi hat sich morgen zum Arbeiten verabredet. 
Falls ich heute Abend noch den Service am Rad gebacken bekomme, könnte ich morgen mit, so denn die Wetterprognosen nicht eintreffen *Wolkenwegpust*.

@Tokay und Hardy
Hättet Ihr noch ein Plätzchen frei?


----------



## tokay20 (10. Juni 2009)

Derzeitiger Stand ist wohl, das wir nicht fahren ??
Wettertechnisch gesehen.....

Wie ist denn die Lage vor Ort? Bzw. die Aussicht?


----------



## ratte (10. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Bzw. die Aussicht?


Nass.

Okay, weiß ich Bescheid.


----------



## FordPrefect (10. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Derzeitiger Stand ist wohl, das wir nicht fahren ??
> Wettertechnisch gesehen.....
> 
> Wie ist denn die Lage vor Ort? Bzw. die Aussicht?


 

heute trocken, morgen früh leichter regen... dann soll es halten ....

Gibt keine Schlammpfützen wie in Beerfelden, weil kein Waldboden da ist


----------



## Hopi (10. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Derzeitiger Stand ist wohl, das wir nicht fahren ??
> Wettertechnisch gesehen.....
> 
> Wie ist denn die Lage vor Ort? Bzw. die Aussicht?



Weichlingeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Ope (10. Juni 2009)

*WIR fahren !!!*  ......*ALLE !!!*

Gefälligst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (10. Juni 2009)

@ Hopi , Ope ,......wie seid Ihr den drauf ?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (10. Juni 2009)

FordPrefect schrieb:


> heute trocken, morgen früh leichter regen... dann soll es halten ....
> 
> Gibt keine Schlammpfützen wie in Beerfelden, weil kein Waldboden da ist


  ......stimmt, es gibt nur Steine und davon ´nen ganzen Arsch voll !


----------



## Hopi (10. Juni 2009)

ich kann mir das erlauben  ich bin krank geschrieben


----------



## Deleted 130247 (10. Juni 2009)

Ha, ich freue mich schon darauf mit Dir ein paar Runden zu drehen. Werde endlich gesund !


----------



## tokay20 (10. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> *WIR fahren !!!* ......*ALLE !!!*
> 
> Gefälligst


 

Fahren WIR alle auch mit Big Betty ??


----------



## Deleted 130247 (10. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> *WIR fahren !!!*  ......*ALLE !!!*
> 
> Gefälligst


  Eieiei, Ich kann ´net, ich hole morgen den Doka und meinen ganzen Kram erst aus der Rhön. . , mein Schwager hat ihn repariert, für lau . Sonntag vielleicht B-felden ??


----------



## Deleted 130247 (10. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Fahren WIR alle auch mit Big Betty ??


Also ich bin am Ochsenkopf mit denen gefahren. Aber bei mir ist´s eh wurscht da ich nicht schnell fahren kann


----------



## Hopi (10. Juni 2009)

Das wird noch dauern, hatte erst Bergfest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





und danach muss ich erst mal wieder fit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




werden


----------



## Ope (10. Juni 2009)

Mann Leute ..... Ich nehme meine Reifensammlung mit, bis zum 3 Zoll Gazzaloddi ist da alles bei.
Big Bettys gehen auch ...... so ein Unsinn ich bin zwei Jahre lang in Wildbad Bettys gefahren und nicht langsam ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (10. Juni 2009)

und danach muss ich erst mal wieder fit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




werden[/quote]        Na so schlimm wird es schon nicht sein , das wird


----------



## tokay20 (10. Juni 2009)

Ok - Reifen sind mir eigentlich egal 
Morgen dann in Bad Wildbad !


----------



## Hopi (10. Juni 2009)

ja was denn nun? Sabine hat ihr Rad geputzt


----------



## tokay20 (10. Juni 2009)




----------



## Ope (10. Juni 2009)

Meins ist auch sauber ...  und fahrbereit !!!

*Matthias braucht Hilfe !!!!!!!*
Er braucht ein 83er Innenlager (Howitzer) oder eine Race Face Kurbel leihweise.
Da seine Kurbel kaputt ist, nun hat er eben eine Ersatzkurbel aber kein pasendes Innenlager oder er hat ein Race Face Diabolus Innenlager aber keine Kurbel ......
Sonst kann sein Rad nicht fahren ........

*Wer kann helfen???
*
*Alternativ darf gerne mein Big Hit genommen werden *


----------



## Hardionline (10. Juni 2009)

Hab das Blaue auch geputzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (10. Juni 2009)

Mein Rad ist ja schwarz. 
Und ich hatte mich doch so an das schlammgraubraun gewöhnt. 

Naja, morgen Abend wird dann wohl wieder Normalzustand herrschen.


----------



## Ope (10. Juni 2009)

So wie es sein muss 
Innenlagerfrage ist geklärt  

Ich fahre um 7.00/7.30 Uhr los .......


----------



## tokay20 (10. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> So wie es sein muss
> Innenlagerfrage ist geklärt
> 
> Ich fahre um 7.00/7.30 Uhr los .......


 

 

7.00h 

  

7.30h


----------



## "Sebastian" (10. Juni 2009)

Unser Zug geht um 07:29 Uhr, Ankuft Wildbad so gegen 10:15 Uhr, dann sollten wir spätestens um 11 am Park sein.

Ihr glaubt net wie ich mich freu


----------



## Ope (10. Juni 2009)

Treffpunkt am Shop oben (wo es auch die Karten gibt).
Dort steht auch mein Auto.

Bin jetzt offline weil ich packe und noch in den Kiebitz gehe. Bin später eventuell nochmal da


----------



## "Sebastian" (10. Juni 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhf_S1jzSGQ&feature=related"]YouTube - Holla die Waldfee - Downhill in Wildbad[/ame]


----------



## "Sebastian" (11. Juni 2009)

Also ich fahre, es hat hier nur leicht geregnet und im moment regnet es gar nicht. 

bis später dann!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (11. Juni 2009)

Also das Video, . Euch allen in Bad Wildbad einen schönen Tag, heile wieder zurück !!


----------



## Kawasaki80 (11. Juni 2009)

VOLL KRASS


----------



## spankebt (11. Juni 2009)

hey leute,

wollte morgen den freien Tag nutzen und in Beerfelden fahren gehn... Auch wenn wohl die meisten Leute in Willingen zu finden seien werden. 

Möchte nur gern wissen wie dort das Wetter die Tage und heute ist/war.
Also ob der Boden schön trocken ist oder eher matschig.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## optibiker (11. Juni 2009)

@ Spankebt morgen wirst Du wohl vor verschlossenen Türen stehen. Heute war offen, hat teilweise geregnet. Die Strecke ist in gutem Zustand, es gibt ein paar feuchte Löcher, sollte aber bis Samstag gut sein.
 ride on

Optibiker


----------



## oOPaLzOo (11. Juni 2009)

Hey Leute, war heute wirklich lustig in Wildbad mit euch, obwohl es Wettertechnisch anfangs nicht so dolle war . Gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung an Ope .


----------



## Deleted 130247 (11. Juni 2009)

Ope,.........., was ist mit Ihm ? Wer weiß etwas ?


----------



## spankebt (11. Juni 2009)

Warum vor verschlossenen Türen???
Samstags und Sonntags ist aber doch wie immer offen???


----------



## Deleted 130247 (11. Juni 2009)

spankebt schrieb:


> Warum vor verschlossenen Türen???
> Samstags und Sonntags ist aber doch wie immer offen???


  Opti meinte Freitag, da ist geschloßen.


----------



## spankebt (11. Juni 2009)

Ging ja auch ursprünglich darum, dass ich morgen fahre wollte... Aber nen Kumpel jetzt doch am Sonntag hinmöchte.^^
Hab nur nicht verstanden warum morgen also Freitags geschlossen ist.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (11. Juni 2009)

spankebt schrieb:


> Ging ja auch ursprünglich darum, dass ich morgen fahre wollte... Aber nen Kumpel jetzt doch am Sonntag hinmöchte.^^
> Hab nur nicht verstanden warum morgen also Freitags geschlossen ist.


Tja, es gibt eben noch Leute die arbeiten müßen, so auch die Parkbetreiber, die den Park nur in Ihrer Freizeit für uns öffnen können. Danke an die beiden.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (11. Juni 2009)

Mähh, , wie geht es Dir ?


----------



## spankebt (11. Juni 2009)

Ich gehört auch zu den glücklichen die eine 6-Tage Woche haben also mit Nebenjob um sich ihr Hobby finanzierne zu können.  
Trotzdem muss ich als Azubi an solchen Brückentagen Urlaub nehmen...
Habe eben etwas kleinschrittig gedacht...Naja aber gut das man sowas jetzt weiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (12. Juni 2009)

Knie kaputt ....
Befund liest sich wie folgt;
Aussenminiskus zerissen, Bruchstücke ins Kniegelenk verrutscht.
Kreutzband aussen abgerissen oder zumindest eingerissen.
Vermutlich noch Bruch der Platibia (?) (das obere Ende des Schienbeins wo das Kniegelenk angesetzt ist).
Wurde nur geröntgt und durch den Arzt diagnostiziert.
Genaueres nach CT und MRT (hoffentlich morgen).
Bein ist vom Fußgelenk bis zum Schritt geschient. Wenn sich das alles so bestätigt mindestens 6 Wochen Ausfall..... Deutsche Meisterschaft bzw. GDC Bad Wildbad ade´ 
Hoffe das beim CT und MRT nicht das ganze bestätigt wird .....
Ich nehms halt jetzt wie's kommt ..... shit happens

Und das ganze nicht mal bei nem fetten Sprung sondern beim *ANFAHREN*    . Ich war noch langsam, da hat sich das Vorderrad an einem Stein eingehängt. Ich kippe seitlich über den Lenker Richtung Tal, Rad über mir .... Ein Clickie löste nicht aus und das Rad drehte sich einmal um sich selbst ...... das Knie mit ..... grrrrr......
Passiert ist das ganze auf dem IXS Downhill Kurs Bad Wildbad 10 m oberhalb des Solid Drop. Bei einer Strecken Begehung (Fahrung) mit unseren Beerfelden Freunden.


----------



## Carnologe (12. Juni 2009)

Das ist sehr bitter! 
Hoffentlich bestätigt sich der Verdacht nicht.
Ich wünsch Dir auf jeden fall eine gute Besserung.


----------



## Ope (12. Juni 2009)

Danke 
Gute Nacht zusammen, war ein harter Tag ...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (12. Juni 2009)

Ich hoffe auch daß der Arzt mit seiner Diagnose daneben liegt und sich all´ das nicht bestätigt. Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung und baldiges wiederaufsitzen. Gruß Kroete


----------



## tokay20 (12. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auch daß der Arzt mit seiner Diagnose daneben liegt und sich all´ das nicht bestätigt. Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung und baldiges wiederaufsitzen. Gruß Kroete


 

Sowiso - aber da irgendwas sein muss (Schmerzen, Knacken) wäre es fürs Knie glaubwürdiger wenn was rausgesprungen ist, was man wieder reindrücken kann und in einer Woche ist alles gut....


----------



## guru39 (12. Juni 2009)

Ich wünsch dir gute Besserung Ope!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (12. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Und das ganze nicht mal bei nem fetten Sprung sondern beim *ANFAHREN*    .



Es sind immer die kleinen Dinge die einen zu Fall bringen  wenn Du den mini Double sehen würdest an dem ich mich zerschossen habe 


Egal, Augen zu und durch, jetzt wünsche Dir erst mal gute Besserung


----------



## demoride411 (12. Juni 2009)

oh ope des is bitter gute besserung

ist jetzt net fair ich weiss,aber wer is sonntag in B am start?


----------



## Ope (12. Juni 2009)

Neues vom Opele,


			
				Ope schrieb:
			
		

> So, heute wurden 100 ml Blut aus dem Knie gezogen. Donnerstag ist Termin für die Kernspintomographie. Gebrochen ist definitv nichts.
> Jetzt stehen drei mögliche Verletzungen noch offen.
> - Aussenminiskus an-oder abgerissen.
> - Kapsel gerissen
> ...


----------



## Osama (12. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Neues vom Opele,


 
Also ich wünsch Dir die kleinste von den drei genannten Möglichkeiten oder noch weniger 

Paß auf das Du nich so viel ansetzt wie ich während meiner Verletzungspause

Ansonsten natürlich die beste Besserung die man sich nur wünschen kann unter Adrenalin-Junkies


----------



## Ope (12. Juni 2009)

Ach ja, eines ist mir noch seeehr wichtig;

*Danke meine Lieben das ihr mir so geholfen habt!!!*
Mit solchen Freunden kann man immer überall hin, denn egal was passiert man ist (und fühlt sich) immer sicher, aufgehoben und bestens versorgt.


----------



## Hardionline (12. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Neues vom Opele,


......Anfang Juli bist du bitte wieder FIT! Gute Besserung und schnellste Heilung!!


----------



## _anna (12. Juni 2009)

oh man, ich wünsch dir auch nur das beste und
schnelle genesung.


----------



## yoyojas (12. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Neues vom Opele,



Ja dann drücken wir ganz ganz fest die  das da nix schlimmeres raus kommt gute Besserung


----------



## optibiker (12. Juni 2009)

Hey Ope´le es macht mich traurig das von Deinem Knie zu lesen!!!!
Aber ich drücke Dir die Daumen dass nicht nicht so viel zerschossen ist wie zu erst vermutet. Ich drücke Dir die Daumen!!! 

Opti....


----------



## UmF Rider (13. Juni 2009)

@ Ope : Ich wünsche dir als erstes eine Gute Besserung ,

und hoffe das du so schnell wie möglich wieder gesund wirst ...

Und rad fahren kannst ....

Gruß Philipp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (13. Juni 2009)

Vielen Dank euch allen  
Heute wurde wieder punktiert .... nochmal 85 ml Blut aus dem Knie gezogen.
Schmerzen haben schon gut nachgelassen ich setze den Fuß schon vorsichtig auf.
Ich bete das die Kernspintomographie eine schnell zu therapierende Verletzung aufzeigt.
Aber bis frühestens Mittwoch werde ich wohl warten müssen.
Ich will shreddern menno .........


----------



## KonaMooseman (13. Juni 2009)

Hey Ope, wünsch dir natürlich auch gute Besserung, und dass alles schnell verheilt damit du wieder aufs Rad kommst....


----------



## schlurie2 (14. Juni 2009)

Wie heißt es so schön :
Wer den Schaden hat 
braucht für den Spott nicht zu sorgen.
Ich wünsche trotzdem alles gute zur Genesung und hoffe dass keine G-dauerhafte Schädigung zurück bleibt


----------



## splatternick (14. Juni 2009)

Auch von uns gute Besserung an Ope! Hoffe Dein Knie ist schnell wieder auf dem Damm.
Weiss jemand wer am 13.6. im Park geknipst hat und wo es die Bilder zum Anschauen gibt?


----------



## joe267 (14. Juni 2009)

Hi, Ope,
auch wir wünschen Dir gute Besserung und hoffen für dich, das Du bald wieder gesund bist.
Gruss aus Leimen 
Achim,Paul und Chrisi


----------



## Ope (14. Juni 2009)

Danke @ Achim, Paul, Chrisi und splatternick
Ich bin bemüht schnellstmöglich wieder fit zu sein.
Ich werde ärztlich und physiotherapeutisch bestens unterstützt


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (15. Juni 2009)

ach ope was machst du denn für sachen????
naja ich wünsche dir gute besserung und hoffe das wir uns mal wieder bei nem rennen sehen..


----------



## Ope (15. Juni 2009)

*@schildkroetche;* wie wars in Beerfelden am Sonntag???
Du bist so ruhig die letzten Tage ....

Edit: Termin für die Kernspintomographie steht ... Mittwoch 7.45 Uhr, anschliessend weiss ich mehr.
Knie ist schon wieder dick, es blutet also noch ein ....


----------



## yoyojas (15. Juni 2009)

so sind wieder zurück und muß sagen es ist ein super geiles wochenende gewesen erst winterberg zum warm werden und heute den ganzen tag in willingen heftiger regen super matsch einfach ein traum wetter
sogar jasmin ist im stömenden regen den ganzen tag gefahren wir hatten den park fast für uns alleine. das einzige was ich nicht gesprungen bin war der 10m double und den stein drop kommt aber bestimmt wenn es trocken ist
jasmin hat sich die letzten zwei tage voll super gemacht sie ist in winterberg sogar gedropt ich bin richtig stolz auf sie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (15. Juni 2009)

Freut mich das ihr trotz Regen Spaß hattet


----------



## Deleted 130247 (15. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> *@schildkroetche;* wie wars in Beerfelden am Sonntag???
> Du bist so ruhig die letzten Tage ....
> 
> Edit: Termin für die Kernspintomographie steht ... Mittwoch 7.45 Uhr, anschliessend weiss ich mehr.
> Knie ist schon wieder dick, es blutet also noch ein ....


Da ich Fr. sehr lange und Sa. den ganzen Tag geschuftet habe bin ich zum chillen zu meinem Vater und seiner Frau gefahren. Schön gefrühstückt im Liegestuhl abgehängt, später im Ruderboot auf dem See treiben laßen. Danach Mittagessen einverleibt. Eine Verdauungsrunde mit Hund um den See und ein Stück durch den Wald.Danach ein schläfchen in der Hängematte. Mit einem Mal, klingkling klingkling, aha die Schiffsglocke, und ein entferntes Rufen über den See, Geeeerd, Kaffee ist fertig und Kuchen gibt es auch. Ich pelle mich mit einem fetten Grinsen aus der Matte und rufe, bin schon unterwegs. Auf dem Weg zum Kaffeetisch denke ich, hmm, so sollte es immer sein.  Soviel zum letzten Sonntag.


----------



## tokay20 (15. Juni 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> so sind wieder zurück und muß sagen es ist ein super geiles wochenende gewesen erst winterberg zum warm werden und heute den ganzen tag in willingen heftiger regen super matsch einfach ein traum wetter
> sogar jasmin ist im stömenden regen den ganzen tag gefahren wir hatten den park fast für uns alleine. das einzige was ich nicht gesprungen bin war der 10m double und den stein drop kommt aber bestimmt wenn es trocken ist
> jasmin hat sich die letzten zwei tage voll super gemacht sie ist in winterberg sogar gedropt ich bin richtig stolz auf sie


 
Ich dachte ihr entführt mich mit?




Nu habe ich Spülhände.....und das nur weil ihr mich vergessen habt....


----------



## Ope (15. Juni 2009)

*@ kroetchen;*
Ach soooo gefaulenzt hat der gute  Chillen muß halt manchmal sein, wenn's dann auch noch mit lecker Essen verbunden ist 

*@tokki;*
Spülhände sind schön sanft ..... Svenni wird sich freuen .......


----------



## Osama (15. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Auf dem Weg zum Kaffeetisch denke ich, hmm, so sollte es immer sein.  Soviel zum letzten Sonntag.


 
Du haschs hald guud.


----------



## Ope (15. Juni 2009)

Hey Berndi, guuude wie???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoyojas (15. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Ich dachte ihr entführt mich mit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da ist Ed Hardy schuld der hat uns erpreßt wenn wir tokay entführen macht er uns das leben zur Hölle, was hätten wir machen sollen  aber wenn du aus freien stücken mitgekommen wärst ( also abgehauen ) dann wäre es ja was ganz anderes gewesen das nächste mal ein paar ko tropfen am besten die doppelte menge und die Keule dann ab ins Krankenhaus ist natürlich ausgerutscht und dann ab bis die ihn wieder fit haben bist du wieder zurück und Ed Hardy denk das nächste mal in B-felden mensch was ist mit meiner Frau nur los die ist so verdammt schnell und ich freß den Staub


----------



## tokay20 (15. Juni 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Da ist Ed Hardy schuld der hat uns erpreßt wenn wir tokay entführen macht er uns das leben zur Hölle, was hätten wir machen sollen  aber wenn du aus freien stücken mitgekommen wärst ( also abgehauen ) dann wäre es ja was ganz anderes gewesen das nächste mal ein paar ko tropfen am besten die doppelte menge und die Keule dann ab ins Krankenhaus ist natürlich ausgerutscht und dann ab bis die ihn wieder fit haben bist du wieder zurück und Ed Hardy denk das nächste mal in B-felden mensch was ist mit meiner Frau nur los die ist so verdammt schnell und ich freß den Staub


 


Antwort folgt wenn ich mich nimmer wegschmeissen muss.......


----------



## yoyojas (15. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Da ich Fr. sehr lange und Sa. den ganzen Tag geschuftet habe bin ich zum chillen zu meinem Vater und seiner Frau gefahren. Schön gefrühstückt im Liegestuhl abgehängt, später im Ruderboot auf dem See treiben laßen. Danach Mittagessen einverleibt. Eine Verdauungsrunde mit Hund um den See und ein Stück durch den Wald.Danach ein schläfchen in der Hängematte. Mit einem Mal, klingkling klingkling, aha die Schiffsglocke, und ein entferntes Rufen über den See, Geeeerd, Kaffee ist fertig und Kuchen gibt es auch. Ich pelle mich mit einem fetten Grinsen aus der Matte und rufe, bin schon unterwegs. Auf dem Weg zum Kaffeetisch denke ich, hmm, so sollte es immer sein.  Soviel zum letzten Sonntag.



Hört sich verdammt gut an, kannst du mich das nächst mal mitnehmen? mit Matthias kann ich so einen Tag nicht machen der hat doch Hummeln im ..... und sowas ist überhaupt gar nix für ihn


----------



## Ope (15. Juni 2009)

*@kroetche;*

Darf ich die Hängematte so für ca. 3 wochen mit allem drum und drann mieten :d ???


----------



## yoyojas (15. Juni 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Hört sich verdammt gut an, kannst du mich das nächst mal mitnehmen? mit Matthias kann ich so einen Tag nicht machen der hat doch Hummeln im ..... und sowas ist überhaupt gar nix für ihn



hallo was schreibt sie da ich bin doch der totale relax mensch und stehe voll auf ausruhen


----------



## tokay20 (15. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> *@tokki;*
> Spülhände sind schön sanft ..... Svenni wird sich freuen .......


 
hm.....hab nun eher Schmiergelhände......wer's mag......kommt wohl aufs Spülmittel an!


----------



## tokay20 (15. Juni 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> hallo was schreibt sie da ich bin doch der totale relax mensch und stehe voll auf ausruhen


 
aha, hmm ... soso...ja dann.....alles klar.......


----------



## Deleted 130247 (15. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> *@kroetche;*
> 
> Darf ich die Hängematte so für ca. 3 wochen mit allem drum und drann mieten :d ???


  Mußt Du mit meinem Vater ausmachen. Ich denke er wird es machen, er ist in diesem Genuss seit 14 Jahren.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (15. Juni 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Hört sich verdammt gut an, kannst du mich das nächst mal mitnehmen? mit Matthias kann ich so einen Tag nicht machen der hat doch Hummeln im ..... und sowas ist überhaupt gar nix für ihn


 Klar wir machen was aus


----------



## Deleted 130247 (15. Juni 2009)

Osama schrieb:


> Du haschs hald guud.


  So ab und an gönne ich mir das Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (15. Juni 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> hallo was schreibt sie da ich bin doch der totale relax mensch und stehe voll auf ausruhen


----------



## Ope (15. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> hm.....hab nun eher Schmiergelhände......wer's mag......kommt wohl aufs Spülmittel an!



Dann rubbelts gut .......


----------



## tokay20 (15. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Mußt Du mit meinem Vater ausmachen. Ich denke er wird es machen, er ist in diesem Genuss seit 14 Jahren.


 

Wo hängt die Matte denn ??


----------



## Deleted 130247 (15. Juni 2009)

@ Ope........Uffpasse, sonst wird´s seicht


----------



## Deleted 130247 (15. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Wo hängt die Matte denn ??


Am Nickelsee in Sinsheim/Dühren


----------



## tokay20 (15. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Am Nickelsee in Sinsheim/Dühren


 

oh...


----------



## Ope (15. Juni 2009)

Gar ned so weit weg ......


----------



## Deleted 130247 (15. Juni 2009)

Ich bitte ´mal kurz um Ruhe, ähem, die IG konnte mittlerweile das 51te Mitglied begrüßen.


----------



## Ope (15. Juni 2009)

So, wen denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (15. Juni 2009)

Da Külsema ! Mann, den hatte ich schon eine Ewigkeit freigeschaltet


----------



## Ope (15. Juni 2009)

Der Jojo .... schön, freut mich


----------



## ratte (16. Juni 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> so sind wieder zurück und muß sagen es ist ein super geiles wochenende gewesen erst winterberg zum warm werden und heute den ganzen tag in willingen heftiger regen super matsch einfach ein traum wetter
> sogar jasmin ist im stömenden regen den ganzen tag gefahren wir hatten den park fast für uns alleine. das einzige was ich nicht gesprungen bin war der 10m double und den stein drop kommt aber bestimmt wenn es trocken ist
> jasmin hat sich die letzten zwei tage voll super gemacht sie ist in winterberg sogar gedropt ich bin richtig stolz auf sie


Ja Mist, hätte ich das mal gewusst.
Hatten auch Winterberg angepeilt, dann aber doch noch den halben Tag bei meinem Vater verbracht, da wir unter vermutet hatten, dass wir mit dem Regen gleichzeitig in Wibe ankommen.

@ Jasmin


----------



## yoyojas (16. Juni 2009)

habe jetzt auch noch das Bullit zum testen Zuhause stehen werden dann am Sonntag nach B-felden kommen und es den ganzen Tag fahren


----------



## ratte (16. Juni 2009)

Jetzt muss ich doch erst mal nachsehen, ob meines noch da steht, wo es hingehört.
Sicher ist sicher.


----------



## yoyojas (16. Juni 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich doch erst mal nachsehen, ob meines noch da steht, wo es hingehört.
> Sicher ist sicher.



Und noch da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. Juni 2009)




----------



## yoyojas (16. Juni 2009)

Ach ja du mußt auch noch nach Hopis schauen  der hat doch das gleiche

@Krötchen das kommt davon wenn man nur auf IXS Cups rumzieht und nicht mehr auf den neusten stand ist 
ich habe mich doch neu verliebt


----------



## Ope (16. Juni 2009)

Diebe???

ich habe meines seit Donnerstag nicht mehr gesehen ....


----------



## yoyojas (16. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Diebe???
> 
> ich habe meines seit Donnerstag nicht mehr gesehen ....



Also Ope deins ist mir viel zu groß da mußt du jemanden anderes Beschuldigen


----------



## Ope (16. Juni 2009)

Meinte damit das es seit Donnerstag unbesehen im Auto bzw. Keller steht ......
*Und das auch noch ungestreichelt, ungeprüft und ungeputzt ...... igitt .....*


----------



## yoyojas (16. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Meinte damit das es seit Donnerstag unbesehen im Auto bzw. Keller steht ......
> *Und das auch noch ungestreichelt, ungeprüft und ungeputzt ...... igitt .....*



Hm was soll man da nur machen  es giebt mehrere möglichkeiten:

1. du schleppst dich runter in den Keller streichelst es ein bischen sagst das es dir leid tut was passiert ist.

2. du nimmst deinen lieben Schwiegersohn in spe mit in den Keller giebst ihn fachkundige Anweisung wie er Hilde überprüfen soll.

3. und zum schluß muß Meike und Petra, Hilde putzen dann kannst du sie mit ins Schlafzimmer nehmen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. Juni 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Ach ja du mußt auch noch nach Hopis schauen  der hat doch das gleiche
> 
> @Krötchen das kommt davon wenn man nur auf IXS Cups rumzieht und nicht mehr auf den neusten stand ist
> ich habe mich doch neu verliebt


    Horst ??


----------



## Ope (16. Juni 2009)

*Das hört sich sehr vernünftig an* 
Ich weiss aber das da nicht alle mitspielen ......
Wobei ..... Puky ist mir schon zwei Bike Pflegen schuldig ....


----------



## tokay20 (16. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Horst ??


 

Wer will schon Horst ? 

@Kröte: wir können doch alle Verletzten da an den See schaffen - es sieht so aus, als würde man von dort überall hinkommen zum fahren und die Lädierten können sich entspannt erholen....


----------



## Ope (16. Juni 2009)

So eine Art Lazarett .....

..... mit viel Bier, Grill, Kuchen, Personal und hübschen Krankenschwestern ..... "träum" ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (16. Juni 2009)




----------



## Puky Pitt (16. Juni 2009)

haha
tokay steht auf hübsche krankenschwestern
haha


----------



## yoyojas (16. Juni 2009)

@ Kröte nein nicht Horst sieht zwar gut aus aber ich stehe nicht so auf Specialized und ich weiß überhaupt nicht ob Ratte und Hopi ihren Bikes Namen gegeben haben  

@ Ratte & Hopi na wie heißense denn 

@ Ope vieleicht probierst du es mal mit der Mitleid-Tour könnte klappen 

@ Tokay ich habe am Sonntag ganz viele Horsties gesehen


----------



## Ope (16. Juni 2009)

*Lach' ....... aber ganz laut ....*.  
Der war gut Peterchen  .....


Hilde sehnt sich so nach Pflege .....


----------



## yoyojas (16. Juni 2009)

He Puky du lebst ja noch


----------



## Puky Pitt (16. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> *Das hört sich sehr vernünftig an*
> Ich weiss aber das da nicht alle mitspielen ......
> Wobei ..... Puky ist mir schon zwei Bike Pflegen schuldig ....


du 

war das net so das du auf den knien gefleht hast ob du mein bike mit deiner zunge ablecken darfst bis es glänzt? also so habe ich das in erinnerung;-)


----------



## Ope (16. Juni 2009)

Nimmst du irgendwelche Mittelchen Peter ???
Das petze ich sofort Meike .... 

Wirkt Viagra überhaupt auf die Wahrnehmung


----------



## tokay20 (16. Juni 2009)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> haha
> tokay steht auf hübsche krankenschwestern
> haha


 

häh? 
Bin ich verletzt oder was? Liest du konkret mal richtig Alter?

die Verletzten sollen sich wohl fühlen während wir in der näheren Umgebung unseren Spaß haben.......

BTW: Tiptronic geht - hattest Recht - aber Video ist ja mal nur Show diesbezüglich.........


----------



## tokay20 (16. Juni 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (16. Juni 2009)

möööp .....


----------



## Puky Pitt (16. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> häh?
> Bin ich verletzt oder was? Liest du konkret mal richtig Alter?
> 
> die Verletzten sollen sich wohl fühlen während wir in der näheren Umgebung unseren Spaß haben.......



mit den krankenschwestern?


----------



## tokay20 (16. Juni 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> @ Kröte nein nicht Horst sieht zwar gut aus aber ich stehe nicht so auf Specialized und ich weiß überhaupt nicht ob Ratte und Hopi ihren Bikes Namen gegeben haben


 
Wie - was hast du denn gegen Specialized??? 





yoyojas schrieb:


> @ Tokay ich habe am Sonntag ganz viele Horsties gesehen


 
Bei Rennen sind die komischerweise nicht so dabei......


----------



## tokay20 (16. Juni 2009)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> mit den krankenschwestern?


 
Hajo - mit Antje würde ich schon mal gerne fahren


----------



## Ope (16. Juni 2009)

<----- besäuft sich jetzt aus Langeweile, Frust ......


----------



## yoyojas (16. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Wie - was hast du denn gegen Specialized???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neee dein Horsti hat mir beim fahren nicht so den richtigen kick gegeben aber es giebt ja da so viele von Specialized da müsste ich mal das von Ed Hardy fahren wie das so fährt  aber ich bin immoment doch total auf Santa Cruz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puky Pitt (16. Juni 2009)

@ope:
zock halt DH Domination oder schau en paar deiner 1000 bikefilme oder geh auf freecaster.com und wühl dich durch oder geh ma aufs klo, oder mach situps oder mach telefon streiche (wehe mein handy geht gleich los!) oder mach die augen zu oder oder oder


----------



## tokay20 (16. Juni 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Neee dein Horsti hat mir beim fahren nicht so den richtigen kick gegeben aber es giebt ja da so viele von Specialized da müsste ich mal das von Ed Hardy fahren wie das so fährt  aber ich bin immoment doch total auf Santa Cruz


 

ja - wenn ich groß bin schaue ich mir mal ein V10 an 
Bis dahin muss ich noch gaaaaaanz viel üben ..... dann werde ich mal das Ed Hardy trainieren......


----------



## Ope (16. Juni 2009)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> @ope:
> zock halt DH Domination oder schau en paar deiner 1000 bikefilme oder geh auf freecaster.com und wühl dich durch oder geh ma aufs klo, oder mach situps oder mach telefon streiche (wehe mein handy geht gleich los!) oder mach die augen zu oder oder oder



*Mist !!!*
Dein Handy war mein erster Gedanke    ......


----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. Juni 2009)

So langsam komme ich bei Eurer posterei nicht mehr mit


----------



## yoyojas (16. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> ja - wenn ich groß bin schaue ich mir mal ein V10 an
> Bis dahin muss ich noch gaaaaaanz viel üben ..... dann werde ich mal das Ed Hardy trainieren......



Ja das V10 ist schon geil


----------



## Ope (16. Juni 2009)

Wer will schon ein V 10 ???
Ein bischen ästhetisch sollte ein Bike schon sein


----------



## Ope (16. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> So langsam komme ich bei Eurer posterei nicht mehr mit



Aufklärung für Gerd:

Horsti = Chrissis Bike
Hilde = mein Bike


----------



## Puky Pitt (16. Juni 2009)

tokay! dein bester freund hat ein V10 mit roten rädern und so^^
vllt lönnt ihr ma zam fahrn. aber haut euch net höhö

@ Kröte: 
das liegt aber net daran das du so alt bist wie wir alle zusammen.
:duck:


----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. Juni 2009)

Mir ist auch ein V 12 vom Ettore lieber !


----------



## tokay20 (16. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Wer will schon ein V 10 ???
> Ein bischen ästhetisch sollte ein Bike schon sein


 
Tja - vielleicht finde ich es ja ästhetisch? hm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (16. Juni 2009)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> tokay! dein bester freund hat ein V10 mit roten rädern und so^^
> vllt lönnt ihr ma zam fahrn. aber haut euch net höhö


 
Ja . ich weiss.....

und nein - den gibt es nämlich auch in nett!


----------



## Puky Pitt (16. Juni 2009)

wie du magst ihn jetzt


----------



## ratte (16. Juni 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Und noch da?





yoyojas schrieb:


> Ach ja du mußt auch noch nach Hopis schauen  der hat doch das gleiche


Stehen noch.
Nur muss ich mich jetzt wohl entscheiden, ob zwei Kettenblätter oder Bremsmomentabstützung. 


yoyojas schrieb:


> ...da müsste ich mal das von Ed Hardy fahren wie das so fährt ...


Zu hart eingestellt für mich. Und die Sattelposition.... nun ja... wie soll ich sagen...gewöhnungsbedürftig. 


tokay20 schrieb:


> ...schaue ich mir mal ein V10 an


Liebäugel ich ja auch noch mit.


----------



## yoyojas (16. Juni 2009)

hallo zusammen habe ich was nicht mitbekommen


----------



## tokay20 (16. Juni 2009)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> wie du magst ihn jetzt


 
 wie? einfach ändern????

heute?



nene, wahrscheinlich biste schon länger nimmer.......mit dem letzten gefahren? da wird man dann unleidlich!


----------



## tokay20 (16. Juni 2009)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> wie du magst ihn jetzt


 
den Netten mag ich - den Unleidlichen glaube ich nicht so.....


----------



## yoyojas (16. Juni 2009)

was wollt ihr denn alle seid ihr nicht zufrieden mit dem was ihr habt




ich möchte auch mal was neues so ganz am rande


----------



## Ope (16. Juni 2009)

bin auch unleidlich ......... im Moment ....


----------



## tokay20 (16. Juni 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> hallo zusammen habe ich was nicht mitbekommen


 

Ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. Juni 2009)

!


----------



## Hopi (16. Juni 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Liebäugel ich ja auch noch mit.



quatsch Du sagst nur wir haben keinen Platz  ich sage immer ein V 10 würde sich gut an der Wand  über dem Fernseher machen


----------



## tokay20 (16. Juni 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> was wollt ihr denn alle seid ihr nicht zufrieden mit dem was ihr habt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hallo?
Ich will kein neues ! Ich will erst mal mit meinem gut zurecht kommen!

Bin vollauf zufrieden!


----------



## yoyojas (16. Juni 2009)

ha !!!!
ich habe auch was im auge


----------



## Hopi (16. Juni 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> ha !!!!
> ich habe auch was im auge



dann lass es Dir mal dort rausholen


----------



## ratte (16. Juni 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> quatsch Du sagst nur wir haben keinen Platz  ich sage immer ein V 10 würde sich gut an der Wand  über dem Fernseher machen


Und worauf jagst Du mich dann den Berg runter?  

Ich glaube das Problem ist nicht mehr das ob, sondern das was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. Juni 2009)

N8 und weg !


----------



## tokay20 (16. Juni 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> quatsch Du sagst nur wir haben keinen Platz  ich sage immer ein V 10 würde sich gut an der Wand über dem Fernseher machen


 

Word !


----------



## Puky Pitt (16. Juni 2009)

nacht kröte.

dem "letzten" geht es so lala. steht bei ope und hat schmerzen im schlaltwerk.... hat aber en neues Kettenblatt super schön und leicht (49g)


----------



## Ope (16. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> N8 und weg !



Gut's Nächtle mein Freund


----------



## Ope (16. Juni 2009)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> nacht kröte.
> 
> dem "letzten" geht es so lala. steht bei ope und hat schmerzen im schlaltwerk.... hat aber en neues Kettenblatt super schön und leicht (49g)



Sehr schön sogar ...


----------



## tokay20 (16. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> !


 
einfach nur dumm mitschwätzen - glaube mitkommen tut keiner mehr ....



Aber ansonsten: N8!


----------



## Ope (16. Juni 2009)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> nacht kröte.
> 
> dem "letzten" geht es so lala. steht bei ope und hat schmerzen im schlaltwerk.... hat aber en neues Kettenblatt super schön und leicht (49g)



Aber das beste ist .......
Es ist meins   
mal sehen wie es auf'm Demo ausschaut ... ggg


Prost .... hicks ...


----------



## tokay20 (16. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Sehr schön sogar ...


 
Sach ma: hast du Puky noch net erzählt das Horst das Kettenblatt brauchte.... ??

Öh - das ist mir nun unangenehm.....dann vermute ich von der Gabel weiss er auch noch nix??


----------



## yoyojas (16. Juni 2009)

.


----------



## Ope (16. Juni 2009)

Ähhhm ....
Die Totem passt doch super zu Horst ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (16. Juni 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> .



Schau mir in die Augen Kleines ......


----------



## yoyojas (16. Juni 2009)

ich oder ich


----------



## tokay20 (16. Juni 2009)

@yoyojas: da ist aber kein Bike im Auge......nur Grimsgrams.....


----------



## Hardionline (16. Juni 2009)

Ich hab kein Fieber!


----------



## tokay20 (16. Juni 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> ich oder ich


 

na du natürlich!


----------



## yoyojas (16. Juni 2009)

.


----------



## Ope (16. Juni 2009)

Hey Hardi


----------



## tokay20 (16. Juni 2009)

Hardionline schrieb:


> Ich hab kein Fieber!


 

möp - Thema verfehlt! 

Wo bist du denn?


----------



## tokay20 (16. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Ähhhm ....
> Die Totem passt doch super zu Horst ....


 

Aber ich dachte du hast das alles mit Puky geklärt.... nein??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoyojas (16. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> na du natürlich!



ich dachte ed hardy ist im krankenhaus

aber es ist trotzdem lieb von dir


----------



## Ope (16. Juni 2009)

Isch bin so wild nach deinem Erdbeermund .............. lall' .....


----------



## tokay20 (16. Juni 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> ich dachte ed hardy ist im krankenhaus
> 
> aber es ist trotzdem lieb von dir


 
Aber wiso das denn?


ok - nun habe ich auch einen Aussetzer.....


----------



## Ope (16. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Aber ich dachte du hast das alles mit Puky geklärt.... nein??



Oooooch äääähmmm ................................... nö ...


----------



## yoyojas (16. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Isch bin so wild nach deinem Erdbeermund .............. lall' .....



hast du was getrunken


----------



## tokay20 (16. Juni 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> hast du was getrunken


 
Naja - das er es vorhat hat er ja angekündigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (16. Juni 2009)

nuuuur so n                bieschen Weiiiiin .... tüdelü ....
Gleich ist die Flaaaasche leeeeeeeeer .... seufz ....


----------



## yoyojas (16. Juni 2009)

wir sind doch jetzt mit und ohne


----------



## tokay20 (16. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Oooooch äääähmmm ................................... nö ...


 

ok - ich bin raus - du hast gesagt das wäre geklärt!

und meine bekomme ich auch net wieder, also bleibt die nun drin!


----------



## tokay20 (16. Juni 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> wir sind doch jetzt mit und ohne


 
ach - ich dachte das war schon immer der Fall gewesen... nein? erst jetzt?

aha .... soso.....


----------



## Puky Pitt (16. Juni 2009)

boom zack wie nach nem glaz wodka zuviel hab ich jetzt auch nen filmriss. meine totem kannst du mir gerne abkaufen chrissie oder tauschen wenn du mit ne lyrik soloair besorgst  (eine die funktioniert und so) ope du bekommst du kohle natürlich. bin ich schon mitglied bei woffm? ich bräuchte da ma rückmeldung...


----------



## yoyojas (16. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> ach - ich dachte das war schon immer der Fall gewesen... nein? erst jetzt?
> 
> aha .... soso.....



kaum ist er da habe ich keine chance mehr an den computer zu kommen.
Übrigens habt ihr gewust das in Willingen in der Gondel eine Kamera ist


----------



## tokay20 (16. Juni 2009)

nene - Puky - das müsst ihr ausmachen - @ope: geschenkt ist geschenkt und wiederholen ist gestohlen


----------



## tokay20 (16. Juni 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> kaum ist er da habe ich keine chance mehr an den computer zu kommen.
> Übrigens habt ihr gewust das in Willingen in der Gondel eine Kamera ist


 

ach - aha.....bei was wurdet ihr erwischt??


----------



## Ope (16. Juni 2009)

@ yoyojas; Warum? Habt ihr ne Nummer da drin geschoben???


----------



## tokay20 (16. Juni 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> ich dachte ed hardy ist im krankenhaus
> 
> aber es ist trotzdem lieb von dir


 

könnten wir hierauf nocheinmal eingehen? Wiso ist ed Hardy im Krankenhaus??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (16. Juni 2009)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> boom zack wie nach nem glaz wodka zuviel hab ich jetzt auch nen filmriss. meine totem kannst du mir gerne abkaufen chrissie oder tauschen wenn du mit ne lyrik soloair besorgst  (eine die funktioniert und so) ope du bekommst du kohle natürlich. bin ich schon mitglied bei woffm? ich bräuchte da ma rückmeldung...



Du bist mit Glied woffe ich ...... äääähm hoffe ich 
Nein, weiss ich .....
Das mit der Lyrik öööhm .... , ich hab gesagt die Domain wäre auch gut .......


----------



## Puky Pitt (16. Juni 2009)

ich will keine domain. die hab ich schon -> www.pukysfanclub.wg.vu


----------



## ratte (16. Juni 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Übrigens habt ihr gewust das in Willingen in der Gondel eine Kamera ist


Wobei wurde das festgestellt?


----------



## Ope (16. Juni 2009)

Die sieht aber ganz gut im Enduro aussssss ......


----------



## tokay20 (16. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Die sieht aber ganz gut im Enduro aussssss ......


 
mach doch mal ein foto damit er es glaubt und sieht!


----------



## Puky Pitt (16. Juni 2009)

so silberfarbene standrohre finde ich nicht ästhetisch im enduro nur ne lyrik solo air weil schwarz leicht und 160mm


----------



## Puky Pitt (16. Juni 2009)

ope kann keine fotos machen....
außerdem steht in meinem profil Enduro schön mit totem! siehe links!


----------



## Ope (16. Juni 2009)

Ich komm doch ned in den Keller ......
a- weil Knie putt
b- weil Wein lecker ......

c- er kann sichs ja ansehen wenn er wieder da is ....


----------



## yoyojas (16. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> @ yoyojas; Warum? Habt ihr ne Nummer da drin geschoben???



Neeee haben wir nur beiläufig festgestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (16. Juni 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Neeee haben wir nur beiläufig festgestellt


 

jaja


----------



## Puky Pitt (16. Juni 2009)

chrissi mach du doch bilder mit meiner gabel im horst. 
außdem würde sich meine gabel nie in einen horst stecken lassen! die is wählerisch


----------



## yoyojas (16. Juni 2009)

Brave Menschen machen jetzt heija also gute Nacht ihr lieben


----------



## Puky Pitt (16. Juni 2009)

was nu mit foto?


----------



## Ope (16. Juni 2009)

Ich will das Video ......


----------



## Puky Pitt (16. Juni 2009)

ich meinte ein bild eurer erträumten umbauarbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (16. Juni 2009)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> was nu mit foto?


 
ich lenk net ab!
aber ich mache mit sicherheit kein Bild - doch Bild wäre ja noch ok - aber irgendwo schlug wohl der Blitz ein und Internet und Telefon spinnt hier total - desdewegen bin ich mit UMTS Stick hier....und bis ich da 1. das Bild oben habe und dann auch noch meine GB runterschrubbe....sorry.....wartest du bis die blöde Arcor mal anruft wenn ich Handy auch höre und was macht!


----------



## tokay20 (16. Juni 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Brave Menschen machen jetzt heija also gute Nacht ihr lieben


 

ok - und warum geht ihr dann schon ins Bett??


----------



## Ope (16. Juni 2009)

Kommst doch eh morgen Puky .....
Schaut gar ned schlecht aus .......


----------



## tokay20 (16. Juni 2009)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> chrissi mach du doch bilder mit meiner gabel im horst.
> außdem würde sich meine gabel nie in einen horst stecken lassen! die is wählerisch


 

es gibt doch immer wieder ÜBerraschungen beim stecken!


----------



## Ope (16. Juni 2009)

Pro sieben kommt gerade sehr lustig ...


----------



## Ope (16. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> es gibt doch immer wieder überraschungen beim stecken!



aha ..........


----------



## tokay20 (16. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Pro sieben kommt gerade sehr lustig ...


 

tja - das wäre wohl gerade nix für dich....auf Knien rumrutschen......


----------



## Ope (16. Juni 2009)

seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr witzig ....................... 
Tu toofe Ku du  ...... grummel ......


----------



## Puky Pitt (16. Juni 2009)

wer kommt morgen? ich weiß nix davon.
und falls ihr was umgebaut haben solltet was ich jetzt net glaube 
wisst ihr ich glaube an das gute im menschen ,-) dann wäre ich nicht sehr erfreut, 
dass ma ohne fragen meine ü 1000e teure gebel gegen ne (billige)domain tauscht!


----------



## Hardionline (16. Juni 2009)

@pucky: sieht echt gut aus!! Ob sie die Gabel braucht?! Auaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (16. Juni 2009)

Wie jetzt??? Peterchen .... du kommst doch morgen, oder etwa ned?
Mir ist so langweilig ........
DH Dom spielt sich zu zweit besser ......


----------



## Puky Pitt (16. Juni 2009)

besieg erst ma die standard gegner und dann spiel gegen mich ;-)


----------



## Ope (16. Juni 2009)

Alle feddich ..... gähn' .....
Ich will Gegner ....


----------



## Ope (16. Juni 2009)

Peterchen .... war Spaß ....
Alles ist gut


----------



## Ope (16. Juni 2009)

Trotzdem könnten wir morgen fett DH DOM zocken ......
Mit Pizza .... Bier .....


----------



## tokay20 (16. Juni 2009)

Ja - fahr meine (billige) Domain noch....


----------



## Ope (16. Juni 2009)

Tokki und Hardi;
Ihr könnt ja mal mitzocken ....


----------



## Puky Pitt (16. Juni 2009)

ich bin am Donnerstag da, nachmittags schon.
gut nix getauscht. hätte es erst geglaubt wenn mir einer von euch ein bild gezeigt hätte;-)
weil soviel gesunden menschenverstand hab ich von euch schon gekannt;-) aber ganz wenn die totem jmd will, es angebt steht noch;-)


----------



## tokay20 (16. Juni 2009)

ok....

was'n das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (16. Juni 2009)

*YESS !!!*

hoffe ich muss ned stationär bleiben .......


----------



## Puky Pitt (16. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Tokki und Hardi;
> Ihr könnt ja mal mitzocken ....




wenn ma 4 controller haben;-)


----------



## Ope (16. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> ok....
> 
> was'n das?



DH fahren auf der PS 2 .... macht irre Spaß ..... und tut null weh ....


----------



## Ope (16. Juni 2009)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> wenn ma 4 controller haben;-)



Kein Problem ....


----------



## LaiNico (16. Juni 2009)

wie heißt das spiel genau?


----------



## Ope (16. Juni 2009)

@yz-3warsmal;
Downhilll Domination ...

(ein Fremder ...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (16. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> DH fahren auf der PS 2 .... macht irre Spaß ..... und tut null weh ....


 
ganz großer Sport - bei PC spielen oder ähnlichem bin ich die total Niete! 72 linke Daumen!
Außer Majong, Solitair........


----------



## LaiNico (16. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> @yz-3warsmal;
> Downhilll Domination ...
> 
> (ein Fremder ...)



noch?
vll komme ich euch ja mal besuchen? aber erst wenn du wieder fit bist - zumindest wenn du die herausforderung annimmst


----------



## Ope (16. Juni 2009)

Ach was .... ist echt easy .... das hast du ganz schnell raus.
Isch schwör' grass Alde ey


----------



## tokay20 (16. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Ach was .... ist echt easy .... das hast du ganz schnell raus.
> Isch schwör' grass Alde ey


 

Ach....hajo.....gugge mer ma!


----------



## Puky Pitt (16. Juni 2009)

nacht. and don´t forget: Ride Last and get fast;-)


----------



## Ope (16. Juni 2009)

Jo, auch von mir gute Nacht !!!
Ich muss mich mental auf den Morgen vorbereiten


----------



## tokay20 (17. Juni 2009)

N8


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Juni 2009)

Gude, wer gibt mir einmal eine kurze Zusammenfassung ab Post # 2144 ?, Tokay ? Danke im vorraus !


----------



## yoyojas (17. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Gude, wer gibt mir einmal eine kurze Zusammenfassung ab Post # 2144 ?, Tokay ? Danke im vorraus !



Moin moin also Krötche das ist zu viel ganze 3 Seiten uaaaa ist e bissel durcheinander ich glaube wir hatten gestern alle ne Flasche Wein und jeder hat eben mal gebabbelt 

@ Ope melde dich gleich mal wenn du Ergebniss hast drücken die


----------



## tokay20 (17. Juni 2009)

puh...ok

also: Ratte und Hopi wollen neue Räder, sind sich aber noch nicht einig welche, außerdem haben ihre jetzigen überhaupt keine Namen

Hardi kam gar nicht mit, den können wir vernachlässigen

yoyojas ohne hat nun ein Santa Cruz Bullit zum Testen am Sonntag, weil sie sich in selbiges verliebt hat 
yoyojas mit denkt auch über ein neues Bike nach (macht aber nicht den Anschein als wäre das ernst zu nehmen)

hm....

Puky hatte anfangs extremes Oberwasser (weiss der Teufel warum) - um Ope etwas aufzuheitern, zu beschäftigen und wegen heute abzulenken haben wir gemeinsam Puky etwas veräppelt und so getan, als hätte ich seine Totem einfach geschenkt bekommen....wurde zum Schluß tatsächlich sehr nervös

Ok - dann ging es gegen Ende noch um ein PS2 Spiel.....ja ich denke so im Großen und Ganzen war es das!

Oder in Kurzform: alle Protagonisten haben einen Sockenschuß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> puh...ok
> 
> also: Ratte und Hopi wollen neue Räder, sind sich aber noch nicht einig welche, außerdem haben ihre jetzigen überhaupt keine Namen
> 
> ...



Nein wir wollen 1 Rad  denn leider muss ich meiner Frau Recht geben! Wir haben wirklich keinen Platz


----------



## tokay20 (17. Juni 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Nein wir wollen 1 Rad  denn leider muss ich meiner Frau Recht geben! Wir haben wirklich keinen Platz


 
Ups - tschuldigung!

Schonmal über Außer Haus Beherbung nachgedacht?
Drüben im Büro ist noch Platz für ein schnuckeliges V10......


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2009)

Nee nee  ich habe meinen Krempel gerne bei mir


----------



## tokay20 (17. Juni 2009)

War ein Versuch wert......


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2009)

Ausserdem wissen wir noch nicht ob es ein V10 wird, es steht ja auch noch Demo, Glory, Ion, Legend im Raum


----------



## yoyojas (17. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> puh...ok
> 
> also: Ratte und Hopi wollen neue Räder, sind sich aber noch nicht einig welche, außerdem haben ihre jetzigen überhaupt keine Namen
> 
> ...



Ne Matthias will kein neues der hatte von Montag (wie ich auch) so viel dreck in den Augen weil wir nicht mehr mit Brille fahren konnten, war innerhalb von ein paar sec. zugeschlammt wir sahen aus wie kleine Wildschweine hi hi hi.


----------



## tokay20 (17. Juni 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> was wollt ihr denn alle seid ihr nicht zufrieden mit dem was ihr habt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
möp - da das liest sich anders...


----------



## yoyojas (17. Juni 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ausserdem wissen wir noch nicht ob es ein V10 wird, es steht ja auch noch Demo, Glory, Ion, Legend im Raum



Herje dann kauft sie doch ALLE  und gleichzeitig noch ein fettes großes Haus mit goßen Garten da können wir dann alle ein bischen buddeln und bauen  und sind dann mit euch alle glücklich


----------



## yoyojas (17. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> möp - da das liest sich anders...



Ups das habe ich gar nicht gelesen na warte dem erzähle ich was   wie heißt es: an erster stell stehen wir Frauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (17. Juni 2009)

oja - ein Aussiedlerhof mit 10 Hektar Land.....die Jungs bauen Pumptracks zum üben, die Frauen trinken Bier und grillen


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2009)

Immer gleich diese übertreibung  nein nein! Eins wird gekauft  Neuer Wohnbereich steht erst zur Diskussion wenn der Neuerwerb selbstständig läuft  (so mit zwei kleinen Füßen)


----------



## yoyojas (17. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> oja - ein Aussiedlerhof mit 10 Hektar Land.....die Jungs bauen Pumptracks zum üben, die Frauen trinken Bier und grillen



Cool da kommt mir ja ne Idee: wir suchen was zusammen am besten so in der mitte *RIESEN GROß* wir Frauen machen die Planung klaro die Männer müssen das natürlich dann auch umsetzen und wir haben alle *RIESEN SPAß*


----------



## tokay20 (17. Juni 2009)

Jep - und zwar so groß, das jeder wie sein eigenes Häuschen hat.....wer weiss, wie oft Hopi und Ratte einen laufenden Neuerwerb wollen 




und natürlich in der Mitte aller Bikeparks .... hrhrhrhr


----------



## yoyojas (17. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Jep - und zwar so groß, das jeder wie sein eigenes Häuschen hat.....wer weiss, wie oft Hopi und Ratte einen laufenden Neuerwerb wollen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das erschwärt aber ganz schön die Suche find mal so was. Nun die frage wieviel Häuser sollen es denn sein


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Jep - und zwar so groß, das jeder wie sein eigenes Häuschen hat.....wer weiss, wie oft Hopi und Ratte einen laufenden Neuerwerb wollen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wenn es nach dem Labortier ginge, 0 , da es aber nicht nur nach Ihr geht, habe ich sie auf 1 raufgehandelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (17. Juni 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Cool da kommt mir ja ne Idee: wir suchen was zusammen am besten so in der mitte *RIESEN GROß* wir Frauen machen die Planung klaro die Männer müssen das natürlich dann auch umsetzen und wir haben alle *RIESEN SPAß*



Ähäm ..... Frauen .... Planung .....


----------



## Ope (17. Juni 2009)

*@* Alle die es interessiert;

Die Prognosen nach dem MRT sehen düster aus, leider.
Am Freitag muss ich um 7.00 Uhr NÜCHTERN im Caritas Krankenhaus Bad Mergentheim antanzen. Dort bekomme ich eine Spinal-Anästhesie und eine Endoskopie (Spiegelung) des Knies gemacht. Wenn dort die vorläufige Diagnose von heute bestätigt wird werde ich gleich operiert.
Diagnose von heute:
Vermutung auf femoralen (?) VKB-Ausriss (VKB-vorderes Kreutzband), Innenbandteilriss, und osteochondrale Impressionsfraktur mediale Fermurkondyle (Bruch des Knorpels durch Stauchung im Kniegelenk am Oberschenkelknochen)   rechtes Knie.
Sollte sich dieses bestätigen fällt nicht nur Wildbad sondern wohl die komplette Saison flach.
Ich muss also weiter warten, ich gebe Bescheid wenns dann neues gibt.

*MIST !!!!!!!!*


----------



## tokay20 (17. Juni 2009)

Totaler Mist!



Aber es besteht noch Hoffnung !!! Wir drücken Freitag alle 112 Daumen!



Und:


ok - dann darfst du halt planen.....ja?


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> *@* Alle die es interessiert;
> 
> Die Prognosen sehen düster aus, leider.
> Am Freitag muss ich um 7.00 Uhr NÜCHTERN im Caritas Krankenhaus Bad Mergentheim antanzen. Dort bekomme ich eine Spinal-Anästhesie und eine Endoskopie (Spiegelung) des Knies gemacht. Wenn dort die vorläufige Diagnose von heute bestätigt wird werde ich gleich operiert.
> ...




ach du schei.e


----------



## yoyojas (17. Juni 2009)

Wenn ich das lese fängt mein Knie an weh zu tuen autsch schon wieder, wie schon per sms die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt und wir drücken dir alle die Daumen, mensch so ein mist habe am Sonntag einen getroffen dem ist das gleiche passiert auch mit Klickies den hats aber den Fuß erwischt also schein öffter zu passieren :kotz:


----------



## Ope (17. Juni 2009)

Habe mir eben das Pedal angesehen ....
Ein fast murmelgroßer Stein hat den Mechanismus blockiert. 
Wie der sich da hat so festsetzen können, ich weiss es nicht ...... ???


----------



## Ope (17. Juni 2009)

Oh ja  .... bitte alle Männers und Mädels die Daumen ganz fest drücken !!!
Ich danke es euch


----------



## "Sebastian" (17. Juni 2009)

Auch ich drück dir für Freitag natürlich alle Daumen (uns was ich sonst noch so an Fingern habe), und dass sich die Diagnose nicht bewahrheitet!! Die liest sich ja nicht schön, aber solange noch nichts bestätigt ist gilt erstmal Kopf hoch!

Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## ratte (17. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Oh ja  .... bitte alle Männers und Mädels die Daumen ganz fest drücken !!!
> Ich danke es euch


Wird gemacht.
Weiterhin alles Gute.


----------



## Hardionline (17. Juni 2009)

So eine Kxxke! Wir drücken dir alle ganz fest die Daumen für Freitag Ope!!!  
Die Bänder haben gehalten! How!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> puh...ok
> 
> also: Ratte und Hopi wollen neue Räder, sind sich aber noch nicht einig welche, außerdem haben ihre jetzigen überhaupt keine Namen
> 
> ...


    Super, danke Tokay. 3 Seiten Posts erklärt, Reeeschpeckt !!!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Juni 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Moin moin also Krötche das ist zu viel ganze 3 Seiten uaaaa ist e bissel durcheinander ich glaube wir hatten gestern alle ne Flasche Wein und jeder hat eben mal gebabbelt
> 
> @ Ope melde dich gleich mal wenn du Ergebniss hast drücken die


   Ich hatte mich schnell abgeseilt, im Stillen dachte ich, daß Ihr alle was am Seier hattet gestern Abend


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Juni 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Nein wir wollen 1 Rad  denn leider muss ich meiner Frau Recht geben! Wir haben wirklich keinen Platz


   Würfelt Ihr aus wer es fahren darf ? Oder bekommt jeder von Euch ein Einrad ? Das kann ja heiter werden


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Juni 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Nee nee  ich habe meinen Krempel gerne bei mir


Richtig, genau so denke ich auch.


----------



## Ope (17. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich schnell abgeseilt, im Stillen dachte ich, daß Ihr alle was am Seier hattet gestern Abend



Haben wir immer noch ...... haben das nicht alle? 

sind wir nicht alle ein bischen bluna


----------



## splatternick (17. Juni 2009)

Alles Gute für die OP Ope (passender Nickname). Femur = Oberschenkelknochen; femoraler Ausriß = oberer Ansatzpunkt vom Kreuzband ist abgerissen
toi toi toi


----------



## Ope (17. Juni 2009)

@ splatternick; Danke, und Dank auch für die Aufklärung 
Aber wie schon geschrieben, definitives Urteil erst Freitag bei der Endoskopie .....

Jetzt zocke ich ein bissle PS 2 DH Domination mit Schwiegerpuky


----------



## Osama (17. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Jetzt zocke ich ein bissle PS 2 DH Domination mit Schwiegerpuky


 
Viiiiel Glück für Freitag!!!!!!

.....und verletz' Dir nicht den Daumen beim zocken 

P.S.: Ich befasse mich nach dieser Horrormeldung ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken wieder auf Flatis umzusteigen. So'n beckakter Stein mann.


----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Würfelt Ihr aus wer es fahren darf ? Oder bekommt jeder von Euch ein Einrad ? Das kann ja heiter werden



Bei solchen Dingen haben wir noch nie Probleme gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoyojas (17. Juni 2009)

so bullit ist heute zusammen gebaut worden und fährt sich total super
und dir ope drücken wir dir ganz ganz fest die daumen für freitag


----------



## trektrailer (17. Juni 2009)

hey ich will nächstes wochenende mit ein paar freunden nach beerfelden und da wollte ich mal fragen, wie man dort mit einem Hardtail zurecht kommt? (das Radel ist ein Kona Stuff)


----------



## Puky Pitt (17. Juni 2009)

trektrailer schrieb:


> hey ich will nächstes wochenende mit ein paar freunden nach beerfelden und da wollte ich mal fragen, wie man dort mit einem Hardtail zurecht kommt? (das Radel ist ein Kona Stuff)



Kein Problem, eine Federgabel sollte aber schon sein


----------



## Ope (18. Juni 2009)

Keiner mehr da?


----------



## LaiNico (18. Juni 2009)

doch ich!
was hast du für dh dom hingelegt?


----------



## Ope (18. Juni 2009)

Glaube waren so 60,- Euro vor ein paar Jahren. Heute bekommst du's für nen Zwanni denke ich ..... google doch mal 
Ist aber immer noch das beste DH Game on market ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaiNico (18. Juni 2009)

google amazon sagt gebraucht ~15 neu 60. das will ich dafür aber nicht ausgeben und gebraucht ist gewagt - persönliche einstellung.
gute besserung / gl btw.!


----------



## Ope (18. Juni 2009)

Danke, wird schon irgendwie .... ich hoffe vor allem bald ....


----------



## tokay20 (18. Juni 2009)

bin noch da!


----------



## tokay20 (18. Juni 2009)

und wieder weg 

n8


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2009)

Wie? keine da


----------



## Deleted 130247 (18. Juni 2009)

, Doch ich !


----------



## tokay20 (18. Juni 2009)

Da bin ich!



Zu geil: Montag abend fing Internet an zu spinnen - dann Telefon - nun geht gar nix mehr!
Da es ein größerer Schaden ist, wo evt. die Straße aufgerissen wird, könnte es noch dauern.....
Nunja - ich hätte mich an der Hotline noch so daneben benehmen dürfen - offenbar habe ich nun ein Sternchen neben meinem Namen: "Vorsicht" Beißt!"
Deswegen komme ich hier nur noch sporadisch vorbei ......

Was geht eigentlich am Wochenende?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (18. Juni 2009)

Wer sagt denn daß Du beißt ?   Sporadisch ,  Ja ne is klar !


----------



## tokay20 (18. Juni 2009)

Nunja - seit dem ich gestern *sehr* unfreundlich wurde an der Hotline, sind nun ausnahmslos alle Supporter unfreundlich sobald die mein Ticket vor sich haben......


Watt soll's - im nächsten Leben werde ich nett!


----------



## ratte (18. Juni 2009)

Hmm, Tokay, wo Du gerade so in Übung bist...
...hättest Du nicht Lust, auch bei unserem Telefon/Internet-Provider anzurufen, der uns in letzter Zeit auch gerne des Öfteren komplett raus schmeißt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (18. Juni 2009)

Öh - ja klar - ein wenig schlecht Laune habe ich noch übrig 
Mein Nachbar hat ähnliche Laune, der ist auch betroffen!

Allerdings weiss ich nicht, ob ihr danach überhaupt noch Internet habt......bin ja nur unfreundlich und dabei leider nicht erfolgreich ... 

Normalerweise nutze ich diese Laune immer, um telefonisch offenen Rechnungen einzutreiben - bloss wie ohne Telefon ???


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2009)

Da sind ja welche 
hatte nicht mehr mit euch gerechnet


----------



## tokay20 (18. Juni 2009)

Wiso ? 
Des ist doch eh unsere Zeit - oder??


----------



## "Sebastian" (18. Juni 2009)

Ich werde dieses Wochenende leider nicht zum Biken kommen 

Aber da Wochenende drauf ist Beerfelden angepeilt. Hoffe ihr seit dann auch alle da..


----------



## tokay20 (18. Juni 2009)




----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2009)

Ich will auch fahren


----------



## Deleted 130247 (18. Juni 2009)

Ist irgendwie verhext, der Verletzungsteufel tanzt in unserem Kreis,.......wie Ihn verjagen? Wer kennt ´nen guten Zauber ? Ich habe es schon mit Kroetenschmalz versucht, hat nicht gefunzt. Also wo sind die Hexen und Zauberer ?


----------



## "Sebastian" (18. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


>



Ich hatte jetzt eigentlich ein klares JAWOHL erwartet


----------



## Deleted 130247 (18. Juni 2009)

Sir, yes Sir !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (18. Juni 2009)

Jaqoll!


@sebastian: haste denn einen guten Grund für dein Fernbleiben am Sonntag? Hm?


----------



## tokay20 (18. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Ist irgendwie verhext, der Verletzungsteufel tanzt in unserem Kreis,.......wie Ihn verjagen? Wer kennt ´nen guten Zauber ? Ich habe es schon mit Kroetenschmalz versucht, hat nicht gefunzt. Also wo sind die Hexen und Zauberer ?


 

ich!? hier!


----------



## "Sebastian" (18. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Jaqoll!
> 
> 
> @sebastian: haste denn einen guten Grund für dein Fernbleiben am Sonntag? Hm?



Mein Bruder hat seinen Junggsellenabschied, da bin ich über das Wochenende in Bad Wildungen, und komme erst Sonntag Abend wieder. Aber das Wochenende darauf bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder dabei


----------



## Deleted 130247 (18. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> ich!? hier!


  Toll,... und ?, wo ist Dein Hexenspruch ???, oder Hexentanz ?


----------



## tokay20 (18. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Toll,... und ?, wo ist Dein Hexenspruch ???


 
Im Keller isser net.....da war ich heute den ganzen Tag 

Hm......ich werde nachdenken!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (18. Juni 2009)

Nachdenken ? , ich denke Du bist eine Hexe, ...nachdenken, wird das Heute noch was.......?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (18. Juni 2009)

Haaalloooo, wie isses ???, .....( Fingertrommeln )


----------



## tokay20 (18. Juni 2009)

SO (!) wird das nix! Unter Druck kann ich nicht....da kommt nix.......


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2009)

mach hin


----------



## Deleted 130247 (18. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> SO (!) wird das nix! Unter Druck kann ich nicht....da kommt nix.......


   Wie da kommt nix, ist jetzt nicht Dein Ernst.


----------



## tokay20 (18. Juni 2009)

Wenn ihr alle zuguggt kann ich nicht!

Hallo ? Das ist Kunst!!

pf....Banausen!


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2009)

huga puga schupa 

CHICKEN


----------



## Deleted 130247 (18. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr alle zuguggt kann ich nicht!
> 
> Hallo ? Das ist Kunst!!
> 
> pf....Banausen!


 ...........pft...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (18. Juni 2009)

3, 2, 1, jeetzt !


----------



## tokay20 (18. Juni 2009)

....nö.....

sorry - bin total blockiert! das wird heute nix mehr....evt.jemand anderes?


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2009)

jetzt stell dich nicht so an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (18. Juni 2009)

Hopi, drängel nicht so.
Solltest langsam wissen, dass wir Frauen ab und an ein wenig meditieren müssen, um manche Dinge zu vollbringen.


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2009)

chicken?


----------



## tokay20 (18. Juni 2009)

wings


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yL_-1d9OSdk"]YouTube - Chicken chicken chicken[/ame]


----------



## yoyojas (19. Juni 2009)

Jetzt habe ich das Bullit und wir können am So. nicht kommen   haben Family Day die Oma hat sich beschwert dann muß ich noch ne Woche warten 
hier was zum anschauen http://freecaster.tv/mtb/1008296/ride-downhill-at-the-dirtmasters-festival-2009 viel spaß


----------



## tokay20 (19. Juni 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich das Bullit und wir können am So. nicht kommen   haben Family Day die Oma hat sich beschwert dann muß ich noch ne Woche warten
> hier was zum anschauen http://freecaster.tv/mtb/1008296/ride-downhill-at-the-dirtmasters-festival-2009 viel spaß



Schon wieder? Was ist das bloss für eine Oma? Braucht ihr Hilfe? 

BTW: Nettes Vid!


----------



## yoyojas (19. Juni 2009)

Hm kannst sie ja mal genauso anstauchen wie dein internet provider ne lass mal gut sein die arme Oma ist auch die ganze Woche schaffe und da bleibt eben nur der So. und da wir eh immer So. Biken da muß man halt mal abstriche machen ist eben so. Auserdem soll ja das Wetter nicht so dolle werden mit Regen und da denke ich an Mo. in Willingen das war zwar klasse aber des brauch ich dann nicht unbedingt so schnell wieder ja ja ja jetzt kommt gleich wieder du Weichei gell aber das darf ich ja auch mal sein


----------



## tokay20 (19. Juni 2009)

Babbelwasser?


----------



## yoyojas (19. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Ist irgendwie verhext, der Verletzungsteufel tanzt in unserem Kreis,.......wie Ihn verjagen? Wer kennt ´nen guten Zauber ? Ich habe es schon mit Kroetenschmalz versucht, hat nicht gefunzt. Also wo sind die Hexen und Zauberer ?



Ene, mene, Riesenschreck jetzt bleiben wir alle Unverletzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoyojas (19. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Babbelwasser?



Heeeeeeeee


----------



## tokay20 (19. Juni 2009)

*vordenkopfstoß*

genau! das war es!! mönsch, danke ! bin so vergeßlich!


----------



## yoyojas (19. Juni 2009)

@tokay irgendwie bin ich glaube noch nicht so wach hab ich was verpeilt????


----------



## tokay20 (19. Juni 2009)

Nene - Babbelwasser weil du plötzlich soviel erzählt hast - vergeßlich = Hexenspruch.....
ich =


----------



## yoyojas (19. Juni 2009)

OK also war das zu viel für dich hm Guten Morgen hol dir mal ein Kaffee oder gehe dich kalt Duschen damit du wach wirst


----------



## tokay20 (19. Juni 2009)

Okidoki!

Hoffe ihr denkt alle an Ope?

und:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoyojas (19. Juni 2009)

Na klaro  ist schon ein sch..... gefühl wenn man nicht weiß ob man im Anschluß gleich ne op hat oder nicht.


----------



## Think_Pink (19. Juni 2009)

So, gerade mit Mum telefoniert. Ope liegt noch auf der Aufwachstation, genaueren Befund konnte sie mir auch nicht sagen da ihr keiner Infos geben kann. Müssen wohl warten bis er in sein Zimmer geschoben wird. 

Gottseidank ist heute sein neues Handy angekommen, das bring ich ihm später mit - Beschäftigungstherapie  

Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden  Versuch nachher auch ein paar Bilder von ihm zu machen *schmunzel* So als Erinnerung 

Grüssle, Meike


----------



## Deleted 130247 (19. Juni 2009)

Was neues von Ope ?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (19. Juni 2009)

@  tokay,.....okidoki, ?,  was soll den das für ein Zauberspruch sein ? tststs !


----------



## Deleted 130247 (19. Juni 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Ene, mene, Riesenschreck jetzt bleiben wir alle Unverletzt


Okay, laße ich so ´mal gelten !


----------



## Deleted 130247 (19. Juni 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Hopi, drängel nicht so.
> Solltest langsam wissen, dass wir Frauen ab und an ein wenig meditieren müssen, um manche Dinge zu vollbringen.


Das sagst Du als Frau , Ihr seid doch sonst so schlagfertig,.........meditieren, , aber sonst geht es oder ?


----------



## tokay20 (19. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Was neues von Ope ?



Jo - hat ein neues Kreuzband und Langweile - willste Nummer?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (19. Juni 2009)

Hatte vor ein paar Minuten mit Ihm telefoniert


----------



## tokay20 (19. Juni 2009)

pffff.......


----------



## Deleted 130247 (19. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> pffff.......


   Übersetze bitte " pffff " !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (19. Juni 2009)

Du weißt , aus der Zauberspruch Nummer bist Du auch noch nicht raus !!!!!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (19. Juni 2009)

Mache hin


----------



## tokay20 (19. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Übersetze bitte " pffff " !



...nö....

BTW: habe gerade auch mal mit ihm telefoniert - das was er da bekommt scheint gut zu sein.....


----------



## tokay20 (19. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Du weißt , aus der Zauberspruch Nummer bist Du auch noch nicht raus !!!!!




Aber wiso das denn?
ich habe mich doch an Jasmin dran geklemmt.... langt das nicht?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (19. Juni 2009)

Ahhh, sin mer zickig ?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (19. Juni 2009)

Ne ne, langt net, is net von Dir .


----------



## tokay20 (19. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Ahhh, sin mer zickig ?



....jaoo....hm...leider.....aber wer wäre das in meiner Situation nicht?
So abgeschnitten von der Welt.......


----------



## tokay20 (19. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Ne ne, langt net, is net von Dir .



verdammt!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (19. Juni 2009)

Aus der " pffff " Nummer kommst Du so auch nicht raus, basta !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (19. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> ....jaoo....hm...leider.....aber wer wäre das in meiner Situation nicht?
> So abgeschnitten von der Welt.......


  Wer hat Dir die Welt abgeschnitten, paß´ auf, den haue ich für Dich


----------



## tokay20 (19. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Wer hat Dir die Welt abgeschnitten, paß´ auf, den haue ich für Dich




oh ja! Paß auf: das is so ein blöder Techniker bei Arcor! Der ist total gemein! 
Und dann ungefähr 23 Telekom Mitarbeiter - die reißen vielleicht die Straße auf - aber das dauuuuuuert........

Und.....wieviele kann ich bei dir anmelden?


----------



## tokay20 (19. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Aus der " pffff " Nummer kommst Du so auch nicht raus, basta !





pfffff =  = jaja .....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (19. Juni 2009)

So, ich muß weg. Vater hat gerufen. Das Unkraut und das Gras würde sich nicht von Alleine schneiden . Heißt jetzt für mich heute und morgen, 1 Std. auf dem Aufsitzmäher und ca. 4 Std. mit der Motorsense. Dann noch ca. 2Std. alles einsammeln . Was soll´s, ist für mein Papa . Tschö mit ö, bis morgen.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (19. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> pfffff =  = jaja .....


  So, das war jetzt frech von Dir ! Überlege mir die Strafe für Dich.


----------



## tokay20 (19. Juni 2009)

Machs gut, Knut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (19. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> oh ja! Paß auf: das is so ein blöder Techniker bei Arcor! Der ist total gemein!
> Und dann ungefähr 23 Telekom Mitarbeiter - die reißen vielleicht die Straße auf - aber das dauuuuuuert........
> 
> Und.....wieviele kann ich bei dir anmelden?


  Gebe sie ruhig alle mir, die werde ich aber sowas von ...........


----------



## tokay20 (19. Juni 2009)

[QUOE=schildkroete58;6038095]So, das war jetzt frech von Dir ! Überlege mir die Strafe für Dich. [/QUOTE]




was hätte ich tun sollen? Du wolltest wissen was es heisst! Ich kann doch net lügen!


----------



## ratte (19. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> oh ja! Paß auf: das is so ein blöder Techniker bei Arcor! Der ist total gemein!


Hmmm, die warten auch noch auf einen Anruf von mir wegen der zur Zeit bescheidenen Verfügbarkeit. 

Das Opele lebt noch? Schön zu hören.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (19. Juni 2009)

@Puky
ich habe dich in einem Video auf youtube entdeckt...
Hier: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KO6ltc2hnz8"]YouTube - IXS Dirtmasters Festival 2009 in Winterberg Downhill[/ame]
Und zwar ab 1:18 Min.
super gemacht


----------



## tokay20 (19. Juni 2009)

Cool! Und bei 2 irgendwas is Demoride....boah, was ich für Leute kenn!


----------



## Think_Pink (19. Juni 2009)

So, neue Infos wegen Ope...

Ja, das Zeug das er da bekommt ist recht heftig, er musste uns vorhin auch den "ich-schieß-mich-jetzt-mal-fix-ins-Weltall"-Knopf zeigen der die Infusionen für kurze Zeit fast im Sekundentakt ins Bein schießt  Das dumme an der Sache: kurz vorher musste er es natürlich auch Mum zeigen  Dementsprechend drauf war er dann 

Ansonsten gehts ihm ganz gut... Wenn man die Schmerzen, das Wissen das die Saison so gut wie ausfällt, die Langeweile usw weglässt... 

Grüßle, Meike


----------



## tokay20 (19. Juni 2009)

Think_Pink schrieb:


> So, neue Infos wegen Ope...
> 
> Ja, das Zeug das er da bekommt ist recht heftig, er musste uns vorhin auch den "ich-schieß-mich-jetzt-mal-fix-ins-Weltall"-Knopf zeigen der die Infusionen für kurze Zeit fast im Sekundentakt ins Bein schießt  Das dumme an der Sache: kurz vorher musste er es natürlich auch Mum zeigen  Dementsprechend drauf war er dann
> 
> ...


 

Also - hm, ja - öh - Meike: bitte schau ob du Reservezeugs heimbekommst! Ich hatte das Gefühl, das ihm das mit "die Saison ist gelaufen!" nicht realisiert - und das scheint erstmal die angenehmere Variante!!
Alter Schwede ....


----------



## Osama (19. Juni 2009)

nach der saison ist vor der saison! 
guuuude besserung!!!


----------



## tokay20 (19. Juni 2009)

Also mein Notebook hat schon kapiert das es sich nun mit Nachbars FritzBox verbinden soll - wenn mein Router das nun noch kapieren würde, könnte ich Ope morgen den UMTS Stick vorbeibringen - dann ist ihm zum einen nimmer langweilig - und wir werden auch wieder unterhalten...


----------



## "Sebastian" (19. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Also mein Notebook hat schon kapiert das es sich nun mit Nachbars FritzBox verbinden soll - wenn mein Router das nun noch kapieren würde, könnte ich Ope morgen den UMTS Stick vorbeibringen - dann ist ihm zum einen nimmer langweilig - und wir werden auch wieder unterhalten...



Das ist ne gute Idee! Wo und wie lange liegt er denn noch? SAg ihm Grüße..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (20. Juni 2009)

Hi,

auch von der Bergstrasse gute Besserung an Ope. Musste nach dem Urlaub erstmal suchen was passiert ist. Ich drück auch mal meine Daumen, dass da alles gut verläuft.

Viele Grüse

LarsLipp


----------



## joe267 (20. Juni 2009)

Hi, fahre morgen allein nach Beerfelden und hab noch einen Platz frei.Wer mit will ,kann sich ja bei mir melden.
Gruss Achim


----------



## Ope (20. Juni 2009)

Hallöle ihr Lieben 

liege zwar noch stationär, bin aber jetzt dank Felix und Crissi online 
So bin ich nicht alleine 
Hab jetzt ein schickes neues Kreuzband (wurde aus einer Kniesehne gemacht).
Da ich eine Spinalanästhesie bekommen habe konnte ich bei der Op zugucken, war echt cool. Die erste Nacht war ....... (man kann sich's denken, oder?)
Heute bin ich aber schon gut fit und war auch schon mit Krücken unterwegs (6m zum Klo und zurück .... nie im Leben schei$$e ich in so eine Bettpfanne )
Schmerzmittel (Narkotika) bekomme ich direkt ins rechte Bein mit ner Automatikpumpe gepumpt .... kann jeder Zeit dazudosieren wenn ich will. Und zusätzlich kann ich jederzeit so LmaA Pillen einschmeissen (das Zeug entspannt sowas von   )
Also summa sumarum gehts mir ganz gut, leider werde ich wohl erst zum Jahresabschlußrennen wieder fahren können (frühestens).
Aber zum Anfeuern bin ich auf jeden Fall in Wildbad  !!!


----------



## yoyojas (20. Juni 2009)

He Ope na das hört sich ja soweit ganz ok an, also war zum glück nur das Kreuzband ab oder was? Zum glück nicht mehr  na dann gehts ja heute abend voll ab hier vor allem weil es dir ja sooooooo langweilig ist.
Wenn gar nix mehr geht kannst du dir ja die LmaA Pillen reinschmeißen die sind so klasse hatte die auch schon     super das die op soweit gut verlaufen ist und auserdem hoffen wir das der Sommer noch lang genug geht das wir noch lange fahren können  Weiterhin gute Besserung


----------



## Ope (20. Juni 2009)

@yoyojas;
NUR das Kreuzband ist gut ......   Hatte gehofft das es NUR der Miniskus ist ....
Aber nu isses wie es ist ...... 
Bei euch alles im Lot soweit?


----------



## yoyojas (20. Juni 2009)

@ Ope
ja alles ok bei uns auser das wir morgen nicht fahren können  aber wem erzähle ich das bei dir ist es ja noch schlimmer


----------



## Ope (20. Juni 2009)

Och .............
Immer das beste draus machen ....
Im Moment geniesse ich den Service und ein paar der Schwestern sind auch ganz flotte Bienchen  .........


----------



## Osama (20. Juni 2009)

@ope

schwestern, was?
nur gucken nich anfassen
vieleicht kommt ja heude abend ne nette Nacktschwester

laß mal alles gut zusammen heilen, nimm nich zuviel medis
sonst mußte anschl. noch in betty-ford klinik
und das des zweckentfremdete stück deiner patellasehne besser hält

grüße un guude besserung

der Bernd


----------



## Ope (20. Juni 2009)

Danke Bernd 
aber hey ....... die Schwestern fassen mich auch dauernd an .......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puky Pitt (20. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Och .............
> Im Moment geniesse ich den Service und ein paar der Schwestern sind auch ganz flotte Bienchen  .........



ja! besonderst DER eine ;-)


----------



## Ope (20. Juni 2009)

Genau


----------



## Ope (20. Juni 2009)

Wer fährt eigentlich IXS Wildbad jetzt für mich???


----------



## ratte (20. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Wer fährt eigentlich IXS Wildbad jetzt für mich???


Hmm, hab an dem Wochenende wohl schon was anderes vor.


----------



## Hopi (20. Juni 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Hmm, hab an dem Wochenende wohl schon was anderes vor.



was denn


----------



## Ope (20. Juni 2009)

@hopi;
ich weiss es ich weiss es ich weiss es ......................................
Aber ich verrate es dir nicht  ... weil ....... das ist streng geheim und so .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (20. Juni 2009)

mhmmmm  miiifftttt


----------



## Ope (20. Juni 2009)

[quote="Sebastian";6039202]Das ist ne gute Idee! Wo und wie lange liegt er denn noch? SAg ihm Grüße..[/quote]

Stimmt, Idee war super  jetzt habe ich wieder Anschluß an die Baggagè.
Darf frühestens Mittwoch wieder raus..... aber allerfrühestens .... 
Grüße sind angekommen, vielen Dank !!!


----------



## Hopi (20. Juni 2009)

Und wie sieht die Stilllegung aus?


----------



## Ope (20. Juni 2009)

Meine??? Ich lass mich ned einfach so stillegen ......
Willst du etwa Abwrackprämie kassieren???? 
Mal etwas empört dreinschau' .... grummel


----------



## yoyojas (21. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Wer fährt eigentlich IXS Wildbad jetzt für mich???



Von uns kann auch leider keiner fahren haben einen sehr wichtigen Termin


----------



## Hopi (21. Juni 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Von uns kann auch leider keiner fahren haben einen sehr wichtigen Termin



was habt ihr denn alle an dem Wochenende vor? Was kann wichtiger sein als ein DH Rennen


----------



## Ope (21. Juni 2009)

Ein geiler lebenslanger freeride  .......


----------



## yoyojas (21. Juni 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> was habt ihr denn alle an dem Wochenende vor? Was kann wichtiger sein als ein DH Rennen



Sind da von ganz lieben Freunde auf ne Fete eingeladen und das können wir nicht absagen  klaro DH Rennen ist auch immer klasse aber das giebt es ja jedes Jahr


----------



## tokay20 (21. Juni 2009)

Moinmoin.....also ich kann auch net an dem Wochenende..... 
Wobei es bestimmt total lustig wäre, im Rennen übers Steinfeld u schieben! 

@ope: immer noch das Drückteil zum einschiessen dran??


----------



## yoyojas (21. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Ein geiler lebenslanger freeride  .......



He Ope auch schon wach  klaro giebt ja bald Mittagessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoyojas (21. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Moinmoin.....also ich kann auch net an dem Wochenende.....
> Wobei es bestimmt total lustig wäre, im Rennen übers Steinfeld u schieben!
> 
> @ope: immer noch das Drückteil zum einschiessen dran??



He tokay ich dachte ihr seid schon am schreddern,  nix B-felden 
oder wartest du auf mich


----------



## Ope (21. Juni 2009)

klar habe ich die Pumpe noch drin 
Aber die Schläuche sind alle raus  seid eben ...


----------



## Puky Pitt (21. Juni 2009)

wer ihn noch net besuchen konnte, hier mal bilder vom freitag;-)


----------



## tokay20 (21. Juni 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> He tokay ich dachte ihr seid schon am schreddern,  nix B-felden
> oder wartest du auf mich



Nene.....ist im Moment net so ganz meine Zeit.....Bikes liegen seit gestern im Auto, eigentlich müssten wir nur los....aber wir machen Felis Zimmer - und den Keller habe ich komplett entrümpelt.....und der Garten....puh.....mein Antrag auf den 48h Tag läuft schon ewig, aber ich bekomme den net durch!
Aber vielleicht fahren wir in 2h einfach los ..... (obwohl mich Feli nach gestern nimmer mag......dabei durfte das Autolie sich mal wieder austoben.....  )


----------



## tokay20 (21. Juni 2009)

and now for something completely different

Fährt heut überhaupt jemand in Beerfelden??


----------



## tokay20 (21. Juni 2009)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> wer ihn noch net besuchen konnte, hier mal bilder vom freitag;-)




Nicht jeder kann es sich leisten, nach Australien zu fahren!


----------



## yoyojas (21. Juni 2009)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> wer ihn noch net besuchen konnte, hier mal bilder vom freitag;-)



Hüpsche Piks vor allem das erste


----------



## Ope (21. Juni 2009)

So, hatte eben mal ne Stunde die Motorschiene dran. 55´Grad klappen schon, wenn ich 90` hinbekomme darf ich raus ..... sagte die Frau Doktor.
Nach dem essen mache ich gleich weiter damit


----------



## ratte (21. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> So, hatte eben mal ne Stunde die Motorschiene dran. 55´Grad klappen schon, wenn ich 90` hinbekomme darf ich raus ..... sagte die Frau Doktor.
> Nach dem essen mache ich gleich weiter damit


Aber übertreib's net gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (21. Juni 2009)

57` Grad  ..... mehr geht gerade nicht .... oder doch ... mal heute abend probieren


----------



## Osama (21. Juni 2009)

57 grad und es wird noch heißer lalla lalala laa laa


----------



## Ope (21. Juni 2009)

da sagste was Berndi .....
jedes Grad muß ich schwer erkämpfen .....  weil aua ..... 

so ein Schei$$ .... Übertragung aus Maribor hat nicht geklappt ..... grrrrrrrrrr ......


----------



## yoyojas (21. Juni 2009)

@ Ope: Barell 1erster Platz 2. Hill 3. habe ich nicht mitbekommen


----------



## Osama (21. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> jedes Grad muß ich schwer erkämpfen .....  weil aua .....


 
Nix übertreiben 'know your limits'
weniger ist oft mehr.

und laß Dir mal einen blasen ................und nierentee bringen 

'tschuldi is mir so rausgeplatzt


----------



## Hopi (21. Juni 2009)

1. Barel f (fra) 3:03.33
2. Hill s (aus) 3:04.04
3. Minnaar g (rsa) 3:05.36
4. Leov j (nzl) 3:07.65
5. Fairclough (gbr) 3:08.50
6. Pedemanaud f (fra) 3:08.61
7. Smith s (can) 3:08.74
8. Lehikoinen m (fin) 3:08.81
9. Delfs m (aus) 3:09.46
10. Neethling a (rsa) 3:09.68


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (21. Juni 2009)

@ Bööörndi; ja ja ich mach' langsam 

@ Hopi; sehr geil, vielen Dank   (Hill 2ter sehr schön    )  , hoppla .... wo ist Peaty geblieben??? Insgesamt sowieso eine etwas ungewohnte Platzverteilung ....

@ all ; wo seid ihr alle??? Ich hab jetzt Anschluß und keiner da ....... 

P.S: nebenbei läuft D-Max Motors ... sehr geil gerade Shelby Cobra vs Corvette Mongoose


----------



## Hopi (21. Juni 2009)

Bin da


----------



## tokay20 (21. Juni 2009)

hier


----------



## _anna (21. Juni 2009)

bin auch da 

falls du es nicht schon weißt, peaty hatte einen platten, ist
aber noch den zielsprung gesprungen. den gee hats gemault ...


----------



## optibiker (21. Juni 2009)

auch da


----------



## Ope (21. Juni 2009)

wow...... cool....
@ opti ; alles klar in Beerfelden?
@ anna ; was macht die Hand?
@tokay ; peitschst du nachher noch deine CC Schlampe ?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (21. Juni 2009)

Auch da !


----------



## optibiker (21. Juni 2009)

Ja klar, ihr fehlt mir so sehr!!!! Wo anders fahren bringt nur "autsch" hier fahren auch! haha (nicht falsch ferstehen)

Es hat sich gestern was getan, ein teil der woffm haben eine neue line an den bombenkratern geshapet als alternative, wird super geil, mit anschliesendem roadgap wie es dann weiter geht steht noch nicht fest. mal sehn!!! 

@ope wenn du wieder krabbeln kannst würden wir uns freun dich zu sehen!!!!!!!!!!

opti...


----------



## Ope (21. Juni 2009)

@ opti ; ich habe das Bein schon wieder auf der Motorschiene  
Ich komme schnellstmöglich wieder auf die Beine.
Hoffe das ich wenigstens das Buckelnunner Rennen mitfahren kann 
Super das was läuft 

Ich vermisse euch alle   ehrlich .....


----------



## tokay20 (21. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> @tokay ; peitschst du nachher noch deine CC Schlampe ?


 
höh?
Nix capice!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _anna (21. Juni 2009)

@ ope. der hand gehts immer besser. ist aber so blöd
nicht fahren zu können, aber wem erzähl ich das 
so sind wir wenigstens anfeuernde streckenrandsteher.


----------



## Sir_T (21. Juni 2009)

Hey zusammen,
war am Samstag in Beerfelden und hab da meinen Foto verloren (Canon) ... wenn das Ding irgendjemand finden sollte, wär's cool, wenn er Bescheid geben würde, gibt auch ein kleines Dankeschön.

Möglicherweise habe ich den unten auf dem Parkplatz verloren oder dort, wo die Freeride und DH-Strecke sich trennen (kurz nach dem Weg). Nach dem Drop, der von oben aus gesehen auf die rechte Strecke geht z. B. ... was anderes fällt mir sonst nicht ein....


Danke jedenfalls schon mal im Voraus


----------



## Ope (21. Juni 2009)

_anna schrieb:


> @ ope. der hand gehts immer besser. ist aber so blöd
> nicht fahren zu können, aber wem erzähl ich das
> so sind wir wenigstens anfeuernde streckenrandsteher.



Und Fotografeure   ......


----------



## Ope (21. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> höh?
> Nix capice!



Svenja  .... in hautengem Lycra .....  hrrrrrrrr ........


----------



## tokay20 (21. Juni 2009)

Little Britain läuft.....


----------



## tokay20 (21. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Svenja  .... in hautengem Lycra .....  hrrrrrrrr ........


 

Axo.... nene, der hat die ganz normalen Sachen auf auf dem Stumpi hat....

Svenja war gerade etwas sprach- und fassunglos - oTon: Lass die Finger von den Pillen, Ope!

Außerdem; net peitschen sondern erschlagen mit schweren Paketen und dann hatte ich es gestern noch mit Aufspießen probiert - aber alles aus Versehen, echt!

Mein Gott, was denken externe...gehen wir lieber ins Wohnzimmer.....


----------



## optibiker (21. Juni 2009)

bin weg! bubu machen!


----------



## Osama (21. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> @ all ; wo seid ihr alle??? Ich hab jetzt Anschluß und keiner da .......


 
Ich war im zirkus flic flac 
voll fett mann! 7 (sieben) motorradfahrer in soner stahlkugel kreuz und quer
ich bin immer noch schwer beeindrückt.
na ja und sonst das übliche jonglöre, clowns, bewegliche frauen und jonglierende clowns


----------



## Knorze (21. Juni 2009)

waren da auch frauen die mit beweglichen clowns jongliert haben

@opti bubu????? heisst das nicht eigentlich kaka


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osama (21. Juni 2009)

Ja, mit den keulen der clowns


----------



## Ope (21. Juni 2009)

Ich kann auch jonglieren ........ 
Wenn ich aufs Klo muss gehts immer los .....
Schläuche, Krücken, Schiene ......


----------



## Osama (21. Juni 2009)

guude nackt


----------



## Ope (21. Juni 2009)

Nächtle Böörnd


----------



## Ope (21. Juni 2009)

Hey Knorze,
alles locker?
Wir sollten unbedingt mal wieder zusammen fahren 

Ach ja ... es heisst;  A A machen ....... aber Opti meinte Heia machen ... also nach dem A A .....


----------



## Knorze (21. Juni 2009)

ok bernd warte ich komm gleich nach.... muss morgen ja auch des erste mal wieder arbeiten dh um 4.50 aufstehen

bis die tage 
ich komm wieder
keine frage

@ope weiterhin alles alles erdenklich gute, hab heut sogar ne abfahrt für dich gemacht, auf das du bald wieder unter uns weilst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (21. Juni 2009)

Oh, cool Knorze 
Ich übe was geht  , wie schon gesagt Buckelnunner Spaß Saisonabschluß ist mein persönliches Ziel 

P.S: welche Strecke bist für mich gefahren? Damit ich mal mental hinterherfahren kann ???


----------



## Hopi (21. Juni 2009)

Was ein Glück konnte ich schon am nächsten Tag aus dem Krankenhaus, ich glaube wenn ich das mehre Tage sein würde, ginge ich die Wand hoch


----------



## Ope (22. Juni 2009)

@ Hopi;
Dann weisst du wie's mir geht ..... 
Aber jetzt nervt gerade eher mein Bein, das glüht förmlich ..... denke das ist der Heilungsprozess (weisse Blutkörperchen und so ....) ....

so, erst mal gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 130247 (22. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Wer fährt eigentlich IXS Wildbad jetzt für mich???


Sorry, also für Dich würde ich sogar Wildbad fahren, , zum Glück habe ich einen wichtigen Termin .


----------



## Ope (22. Juni 2009)

Halöle 

Nachher kommt der Schmerzkatheter raus und morgen werde ich entlassen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Motorschiene arbeitet gerade auf 70` Grad


----------



## Hopi (22. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Motorschiene arbeitet gerade auf 70` Grad



Du alte Kampfsau


----------



## Ope (22. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube mein innerer Schweinehund zieht bald aus ... der hat kein Bock mehr 

P.S : Die weisse Maus kommt gleich nochmal und wir probierens ne halbe Stunde mit 80`Grad ....


----------



## Hopi (22. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> I
> 
> P.S : Die weisse Maus kommt gleich nochmal und wir probierens ne halbe Stunde mit 80`Grad ....



Die Drogen müssen ja extrem sein, wenn Du schon mit weissen Mäusen Sachen probierst


----------



## Osama (22. Juni 2009)

Sodomie!?!?!?

...nimm doch ne schwester

.......und , mach langsam


----------



## Ope (22. Juni 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Die Drogen müssen ja extrem sein, wenn Du schon mit weissen Mäusen Sachen probierst



Ja man ....
Voll fetter Stoff hier  .....
Aber seit zwei Minuten bin ich clean, der Schmerzkatheter ist raus. Jetzt gibts nur noch Voltaren-Tabletten und Novalgin vorm schlafen.
Hurra, endlich kann ich duschen gehen .... das kann jetzt dauern .... 
Um 16.00 kommt dann mein Kumpel Birdman (bester Orthopadiemechaniker-Meister wo gibt auf Welt) und passt mir meine Orthese an.
Also bis später dann 

P.S: duschen will keine mit mir .......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardionline (22. Juni 2009)

Dann lass laufen Ope! 

Achtung bin jetzt wieder online!


----------



## FordPrefect (22. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Ja man ....
> 
> P.S: duschen will keine mit mir .......


 
Keiner oder keine  halt die Ohren steif ... und nochmals gute Besserung....


----------



## Hopi (22. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> J Jetzt gibts nur noch Voltaren-Tabletten und Novalgin vorm schlafen.



Du Weichei  ich habe nur eine Voltaren genommen  


Zum Thema Duschen  zieh Dir einen Müllsack an


----------



## Ope (22. Juni 2009)

@ Hopi; Habe ein Duschpflaster, brauch kein Mülsack, die sind auch nicht so en vogue 

@ FordPrefect; Wird Zeit das ich hier rauskomme, steife Ohren sind das kleinste Problem


----------



## Puky Pitt (22. Juni 2009)

huhu ope.
heute wird nix mehr mit vorbei kommen, wenns langt vllt morgen mal. 
achso... f**k da police! ooh ooh!


----------



## tokay20 (22. Juni 2009)

äh....puky.....liest du mal konkret was der Ope schreibt?
er morgen nix mehr kh!

was heisst f..k da police??


----------



## Puky Pitt (22. Juni 2009)

ok kein ope besuchen morgen
wurde gelasert .....128km/h statt erlaubten 100. den gleich schnell fahrenden porsch 911 in knallrot (tarnfarbe) vor mir haben se net rausgezogen, obwohl er freiwillig rausgefahren ist vor mir...???....und ich halt thorsten immer zu
schnelles fahren vor ...


----------



## Ope (22. Juni 2009)

@ Puky;  Nixe komme morge .......
Ichse morge komme nach Heimat, du verstähen jetzt ???
Habe du was ausgefresse, musse du laufen  ???

Edit sagt: Verbindung sääähr laaaangsaaaam ..... su spät weil Puky schon versteht


----------



## Ope (22. Juni 2009)

ohhh ohhh ..... Peterchen Puk ....
Das wird saftig ärgerlich .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (22. Juni 2009)

Bin jetzt mal nen Stündchen wech, komme wieder 
(Raucherpause )


----------



## Ope (22. Juni 2009)

Ich da, wer noch gerade?


----------



## ratte (22. Juni 2009)

Guten Abend.


----------



## tokay20 (22. Juni 2009)

moin


----------



## Ope (22. Juni 2009)

hehe .... mit dir habe ich schon fast nicht mehr gerechnet


----------



## ratte (22. Juni 2009)

So, Programm abgeschmiert, Wiederherstellung abgebrochen, da man ja doppelt und dreifach manuell zwischengespeichert hat, und die Datei ist plötzlich wieder auf Anfang. Kein nettes Gefühl.  Datei ist wieder aber wieder da. *puh*

...jetzt eine Runde auf dem Rad abreagieren wär schön.

Mir langt's. Feierabend. Gut's Nächtle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (22. Juni 2009)

jaja .... blöde PC's .... sind schon manchmal bockig die Dinger


----------



## tokay20 (23. Juni 2009)

So - ein paar Pics....


----------



## yoyojas (23. Juni 2009)

Aua das die Operierten Teile des Körpers aber immer so hässlich aussehen müssen, wird aber wieder in ein paar Wochen haste wieder ein Sexy Beinchen


----------



## Sird77 (23. Juni 2009)

AU mann...
Gute Besserung Ope

Liege derzeit auch flach...grml...kann mit dir fühlen


----------



## tokay20 (23. Juni 2009)

Äh - Mädels: wie  siehst mal wieder mit Mörfelden aus?
Hab die Bikes seit Samstag im Auto und kam überhaupt gar nicht zum Biken - und die einfach so wieder raustun ist blöde....
Habt ihr Morgen oder Donnerstag Zeit???


----------



## ratte (23. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Habt ihr Morgen oder Donnerstag Zeit???


Eventuell, vielleicht, oder auch nicht. 
Aber zwei/drei Stündchen sind sicher drin. Hoffe ich zumindest. Kann sich aber kurzfristig ändern.
Ob Mi oder Do ist mir wurscht, hauptsache ich weiß, wann ich das Rad schon morgens ins Auto packen soll.


----------



## Ope (23. Juni 2009)

So Leutz, bin daheim 
Bein macht schon gute Fortschritte 90' Grad bewegen ist drinn, allerdings nicht ganz schmerzfrei. Bin aber guter Dinge.
Morgens muss ich es aber jedesmal erst wieder etwas bewegen und dehnen, es rostet nachts immer ein bischen fest 

Grüßle vom Ope


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. Juni 2009)

Schön daß Zuhause bist. Da gibt es die beste Pflege . Nochmals schnelle Heilung. Super auch daß die Ärzte Dich mit Deinen eigenen "Ersatzteilen" instandgesetzt haben . Gruß Kroete


----------



## Eggbuster (24. Juni 2009)

Sehr schön! Na dann mal schnelle Gesung, musst bald ne Schaufel in die Hand nehmen können 

Was gibts in Mörfelden eigentlich momentan so dolles zum Fahrn? War seit ner halben ewigkeit nichtmehr da...wäre allerdings direkt bei mir ums Eck...


----------



## Ope (24. Juni 2009)

Eggbuster schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Na dann mal schnelle Gesung, musst bald ne Schaufel in die Hand nehmen können
> 
> Was gibts in Mörfelden eigentlich momentan so dolles zum Fahrn? War seit ner halben ewigkeit nichtmehr da...wäre allerdings direkt bei mir ums Eck...



Jo, mach' ich ....
Bin aber am Knie verletzt, nicht an der Hand 
Ich schau zu das ich bald wieder flotter unterwegs bin damit ich kräftig schaufeln kann, versprochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (24. Juni 2009)

Mund wäre auch 'net schlecht gewesen!

Keine Sorge, Ope: wir organisieren Schubkarren und laden dich an den Schaufelstellen ab!


----------



## ratte (24. Juni 2009)

Eggbuster schrieb:


> Was gibts in Mörfelden eigentlich momentan so dolles zum Fahrn? War seit ner halben ewigkeit nichtmehr da...wäre allerdings direkt bei mir ums Eck...


Doll? Hm, wahrscheinlich Ansichtssache. Kleiner Dirtpark eben. Aber ganz nett zum Springen üben und großteils sowohl für Freeride- als auch Dirtbike geeignet.

@Ope
Schon zu lesen, dass Du wieder daheim bist und Fortschritte machst.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. Juni 2009)

Tja, springen üben, toll, wie übt man bitteschön wenn man ( ich ) sich nicht traut .


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. Juni 2009)

Ha, btw, ich finde es toll wenn man sich " Traut "


----------



## tokay20 (24. Juni 2009)

....aha....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> ....aha....


 ich bitte um Übersetzung


----------



## tokay20 (24. Juni 2009)

och ....nix... alles gut!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. Juni 2009)

Sag´ ´ mal, was iss´n los ? Zickig


----------



## ratte (24. Juni 2009)

Nee, führt nur parallel andere Gespräche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (24. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Tja, springen üben, toll, wie übt man bitteschön wenn man ( ich ) sich nicht traut .


Klein anfangen, Sicherheit gewinnen, motivieren lassen und nichts übereilen.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. Juni 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Klein anfangen, Sicherheit gewinnen, motivieren lassen und nichts übereilen.


, in meinem Alter nichts übereilen, , ich glaube dann wird das nix mehr mit Springen.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. Juni 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Nee, führt nur parallel andere Gespräche.


  parallel kann ich nicht , nur in Reihe.


----------



## ratte (24. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> , in meinem Alter nichts übereilen, , ich glaube dann wird das nix mehr mit Springen.


Alternativplan: Heute Bordstein, Morgen Roadgap.
Zeit ist schließlich relativ. 

Jetzt hast Du die Wahl.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. Juni 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Alternativplan: Heute Bordstein, Morgen Roadgap.
> Zeit ist schließlich relativ.
> 
> Jetzt hast Du die Wahl.


 Bordstein okay, aber für Roadgaps brauche ich alle Mentaltrainer der Welt, aber ich denke die werden an mir verzweifeln, aber moment,.... einen kenne ich der es schaffen könnte daß ich mich traue, weil, dem traue ich das zu,..................Ope ......?


----------



## Ope (24. Juni 2009)

ich kann's nur gestapelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> ich kann's nur gestapelt


  Jetzt sage nur noch hochkant, wenn Du das schaffst................!


----------



## tokay20 (24. Juni 2009)

Morgen 18 h  - wer mit will PN an mich oder Ratte, dann wird Treffpunkt bekannt gegeben!



@Kröte: wäre für dich optififi!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. Juni 2009)

Übersetze bitte optififi !!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. Juni 2009)

Danke !


----------



## tokay20 (24. Juni 2009)

Meine Güte! 

Optififi = Optimal

Ich sehe zu, das ich ein Wörterbuch "Tokay - Deutsch / Deutsch - Tokay" rausbringe!

So -  was nu? Kommste?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Meine Güte!
> 
> Optififi = Optimal
> 
> ...


Und,......( mit den Fingern auf die Tischplatte trommeln ).....Wie lange müßen Wir auf Dein Wörterbuch warten ( gäääähn ) , kriegst ja nicht ´mal die Übersetzung von " pffft " hin!!


----------



## "Sebastian" (24. Juni 2009)

Deutsch - Tokay
Tokay - Deutsch


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. Juni 2009)

[quote="Sebastian";6057585]Deutsch - Tokay
Tokay - Deutsch[/quote]  , Kurz und knapp.


----------



## tokay20 (24. Juni 2009)

pffffffffffffffffffffffffftttt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tokay20 (24. Juni 2009)

Tokay: pffffffffttttttt

Deutsch: jaja, lmaa, pah........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (24. Juni 2009)

So, auch da .....
Was lese ich da für seltsame Sachen???


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Tokay: pffffffffttttttt
> 
> Deutsch: jaja, lmaa, pah........


   jaja ist verständlich. Bitte übersetze " Imaa " und " pah " !


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> So, auch da .....
> Was lese ich da für seltsame Sachen???


 Ich mache mir Gedanken über Sie, irgendetwas ist mit Ihr


----------



## "Sebastian" (24. Juni 2009)

also ich hab grad mal nachgeschlagen, unter lmaa = leck mich am a... zu finden...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. Juni 2009)

[quote="Sebastian";6057657]also ich hab grad mal nachgeschlagen, unter lmaa = leck mich am a... zu finden... [/quote]    Danke für die Übersetzung basti, na warte , laß´ Sie nur kommen, dann setzt es aber was


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. Juni 2009)

Und NEIN, ich will nicht mehr Wissen was " pah " heißt


----------



## Hopi (24. Juni 2009)

tokay, morgen Feldberg 18:30 Fahrtraining DH wir haben die BMA dran, die muss getestet werden


----------



## yoyojas (24. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> , in meinem Alter nichts übereilen, , ich glaube dann wird das nix mehr mit Springen.



He he ich habs doch auch geschafft und da kann man sich in Mörfelden so richtig klasse ran tasten Krötche das schaffst du auch das weiß ich 
@ tokay - deutsch also ich hab da auch ab und zu meine Probleme aber mit der Zeit kennt man se ja.
@Ope schee das du wieder zuhause bist


----------



## Ope (24. Juni 2009)

BMA ..... *B*ike *M*otor *A*ntrieb ??? 

@yoyojas; finde ich auch, aber vor allem das mein Knie von Tag zu Tag besser wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoyojas (24. Juni 2009)

klasse weiter so


----------



## Hopi (24. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> BMA ..... *B*ike *M*otor *A*ntrieb ???
> 
> @yoyojas; finde ich auch, aber vor allem das mein Knie von Tag zu Tag besser wird



fast


----------



## ratte (24. Juni 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> ...wir haben die BMA dran, die muss getestet werden


Dafür muss ich auf die Nutzung meines kleinen Kettenblattes verzichten. 
Ich hoffe, der Verlust wird durch ein angenehmeres Fahrgefühl wett gemacht.


----------



## tokay20 (24. Juni 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> tokay, morgen Feldberg 18:30 Fahrtraining DH wir haben die BMA dran, die muss getestet werden


 
Echt jetzt?


----------



## Ope (24. Juni 2009)

*B*remsen *M*ontage *A*pparat .... ???


----------



## Ope (24. Juni 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Dafür muss ich auf die Nutzung meines kleinen Kettenblattes verzichten.
> Ich hoffe, der Verlust wird durch ein angenehmeres Fahrgefühl wett gemacht.



BMA .... Verlust des kleinen Kettenblattes ??? Warum???
Weil Umwerfermontage dann nicht mehr möglich? Da könnte man doch ohne weiteres einen Adapter bauen ....


Ach ...... ich hab schon wieder vergessen was BMA ist ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (24. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Ich mache mir Gedanken über Sie, irgendetwas ist mit Ihr


 
ja, ich mache mir auch Gedanken über sie....aber ich glaube sie ist nur überarbeitet und DSL/Telefon Verlust geschädigt........ok....ja.....ein bissl zickig ist sie auch - evt. liegt das daran das sie seit 2 Wochen nimmer gefahren ist.......


----------



## Hopi (24. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Echt jetzt?



ich scherze nie


----------



## tokay20 (24. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> BMA .... Verlust des kleinen Kettenblattes ??? Warum???
> Weil Umwerfermontage dann nicht mehr möglich? Da könnte man doch ohne weiteres einen Adapter bauen ....
> 
> 
> Ach ...... ich hab schon wieder vergessen was BMA ist ....


 
hier - ich - ich weiss was BMW ist !!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. Juni 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> tokay, morgen Feldberg 18:30 Fahrtraining DH wir haben die BMA dran, die muss getestet werden


 , Bremsmomentabstützung, oder s. ä.


----------



## Ope (24. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> ja, ich mache mir auch gedanken über sie....aber ich glaube sie ist nur überarbeitet und dsl/telefon verlust geschädigt........ok....ja.....ein bissl zickig ist sie auch - evt. Liegt das daran das sie seit 2 wochen nimmer gefahren ist.......



ugv ....... respektive ugf ......


----------



## Ope (24. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> , Bremsmomentabstützung, oder s. ä.



och menno Gerdche .....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. Juni 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Dafür muss ich auf die Nutzung meines kleinen Kettenblattes verzichten.
> Ich hoffe, der Verlust wird durch ein angenehmeres Fahrgefühl wett gemacht.


 Jetzt komm schon, das kleine Blatt hast Du doch eh so gut wie nie benutzt.


----------



## Ope (24. Juni 2009)

Genau .... Steroid-Ratte ...... so wie du immer den Buckel zum Start hochrast ... 
Markus sollte sich nochmal den Details widmen ..... Steroide habens in sich ...


----------



## Hopi (24. Juni 2009)

Im Taunus nutzt sie es schon


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. Juni 2009)

So, Ope ist reif,er hat den 2500 Post auf der 100 ten Seite. Dat kostet was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (24. Juni 2009)

@ Hopi;
Die *B**M**A* ..... *B*rems *m*it'm *A*r*** ???   .D


----------



## Hopi (24. Juni 2009)

bohhhh wird das teuer


----------



## ratte (24. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Weil Umwerfermontage dann nicht mehr möglich? Da könnte man doch ohne weiteres einen Adapter bauen ....


Genau. War eh schon frickelig, den zu montieren und die Millimeter höher ist nicht drin.


schildkroete58 schrieb:


> , Bremsmomentabstützung, oder s. ä.





Ope schrieb:


> .... Steroid-Ratte ......


Hab zwar tagtäglich mit Kraftstoffen zu tun, aber soweit ist's dann doch noch nicht bekommen.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. Juni 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> bohhhh wird das teuer


  Aber sowas von teuer Hopi


----------



## Ope (24. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> So, Ope ist reif,er hat den 2500 Post auf der 100 ten Seite. Dat kostet was



Das darf ich mit dem Verwundetenbonus ausgleichen ....


----------



## tokay20 (24. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Das darf ich mit dem Verwundetenbonus ausgleichen ....


 
Blödsinn! 
Du musst es nur net selbst schleppen, das ist aber auch schon alles!

Sonntag! Gell!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Das darf ich mit dem Verwundetenbonus ausgleichen ....


 Das kannst Du vergessen, aus der Nummer kommst Du nicht raus.


----------



## Hopi (24. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Aber sowas von teuer Hopi



aber sowas von extrem teuer


----------



## yoyojas (24. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> So, Ope ist reif,er hat den 2500 Post auf der 100 ten Seite. Dat kostet was



tja da hat einer aber richtig gelitten
und es gibt kein kranken bonusdu bis dran mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (24. Juni 2009)

*OK, ich habe da nochn Kasten Krombacher ................ * prust ... gröhl ... schmeiss mich wech' .....


----------



## yoyojas (24. Juni 2009)

der ist bestimmt schon abgelaufen
wir wollen mehr vieeeeel mehr

TANNEZÄPFLE


----------



## tokay20 (24. Juni 2009)

*JUHU!!!
*
* SONNTAG !! GRILLEN; ZÄPFLE und nebenbei Biken!!!!!!*

@yoyojas: ich hoffe die 50% haben sich erledigt und wir sehen uns??


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. Juni 2009)

Hört, hört, , er will uns mit ´nem Kistchen Bier abspeißen, jetzt schmeiß ich mich weg,.........Bier,.......bei dem 2500 ten Post, . Laß´ Dir was Besseres einfallen Ope´le !


----------



## Ope (24. Juni 2009)

also der stand zumindest noch vor ner Weile im grünen Kurvenwiesel


----------



## Hopi (24. Juni 2009)

jetzt kommt er gleich wieder mit seinem Bonus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (24. Juni 2009)

*Kann ich euch mit nem schnell heilenden Knie bestechen???*


----------



## Hopi (24. Juni 2009)

mich nicht


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. Juni 2009)

Schaue Dir ´mal das Fläschchen in Hopi´s Post an, davon dann ein , na sagen wir ´mal ein Dutzend ?, oder ne, vielleicht doch besser gleich ein Groß ?


----------



## Ope (24. Juni 2009)

menno .....


----------



## Ope (24. Juni 2009)

*VERBRECHER !!!*

Alkohol ist nicht gut für Sportler


----------



## Hopi (24. Juni 2009)

also Tokay, morgen 18:30 Parkplatz oberhalb der großen Kurve


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> also der stand zumindest noch vor ner Weile im grünen Kurvenwiesel


 Is nich mehr, habe ihn verschenkt, Ihr habt ihn ja verschmäht !


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> *VERBRECHER !!!*
> 
> Alkohol ist nicht gut für Sportler


 Egal, Du kommst da net raus, egal wie Du es anstellst


----------



## tokay20 (24. Juni 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> also Tokay, morgen 18:30 Parkplatz oberhalb der großen Kurve


 
aha....puh....äh....welche denn?


----------



## tokay20 (24. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Egal, Du kommst da net raus, egal wie Du es anstellst


 

WORD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> aha....puh....äh....welche denn?


 Na, oberhalb der großen Kurve, .


----------



## Ope (24. Juni 2009)

Ich melde mich dann mal ab,
Knie kühlen hochlegen und schlafen (gesund werden)
Bis bald ihr lieben


----------



## tokay20 (24. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Ich melde mich dann mal ab,
> Knie kühlen hochlegen und schlafen (gesund werden)
> Bis bald ihr lieben


 

Okidoki, N8 und bis Sonntag !


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. Juni 2009)

Haaallloooo, eh, Ope´le, was´n jetzt ? Was gibst Du zum Trinken aus ???


----------



## tokay20 (24. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Haaallloooo, eh, Ope´le, was´n jetzt ? Was gibst Du zum Trinken aus ???


 

Laß dich überraschen! 


(unter Zugzwang setz)


----------



## Hopi (24. Juni 2009)

kennst Du nicht die bekannte Poserkurve


----------



## tokay20 (24. Juni 2009)

Nö....kann *ich* etwa posen??


----------



## Ope (25. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Haaallloooo, eh, Ope´le, was´n jetzt ? Was gibst Du zum Trinken aus ???



Bring schon was mit .... warts ab ...
Werd wohl Zäpfle anschleifen .......
Weiss nur noch nicht wann.
Sonntags ist doch doof wenn jeder fahren muss


----------



## Hopi (25. Juni 2009)

Kein Problem  Ope, wir nehmen die Kiste stellen uns in die schweren Passagen und sagen den Kindern was sie alles falsch machen. Über den Tag sollte die Kiste gerade so reichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (25. Juni 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Kein Problem  Ope, wir nehmen die Kiste stellen uns in die schweren Passagen und sagen den Kindern was sie alles falsch machen. Über den Tag sollte die Kiste gerade so reichen



Manchmal hast du wirklich blendende Einfälle 
So machen wir das


----------



## yoyojas (25. Juni 2009)

@ Hopi & Ope

Ihr Krankheits geschädigte ihr, man merkt das euch langweilig ist Bier giebts nur für die hart treibenden Sportler


----------



## Ope (25. Juni 2009)

Nix da ..... die Sportler kriegen Apfelschorle 
Bier wird an die armen geschundenen Verletzten verteilt ......


----------



## Osama (25. Juni 2009)

...und 'Sport-Zigaretten'


----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. Juni 2009)

So, ich denke es wird ein Ion, ist jedenfalls momentan das Beste was man bekommen kann.


----------



## Osama (25. Juni 2009)

Wat???

dann mßu aber auch schpringen.

guude nackt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoyojas (25. Juni 2009)

Oh der Hinterbau wird gebaut von Ellsworth


----------



## tokay20 (25. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> so, ich denke es wird ein ion, ist jedenfalls momentan das beste was man bekommen kann.


 
geil!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. Juni 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Oh der Hinterbau wird gebaut von Ellsworth


 Nö, den baut Kalle !


----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. Juni 2009)

Osama schrieb:


> Wat???
> 
> dann mßu aber auch schpringen.
> 
> guude nackt


   Bin noch auf der Suche nach ´nem Mentaltrainer


----------



## Ope (25. Juni 2009)

Jepp Gerd .... wer nen DHler fahren will *MUSS* springen ... keine Gnade ... 
Und dann auch noch so etwas exclusives wie ein ION ...
Du hast dich bisher ja mehrfach erfolgreich um Fahrtechnik Stunden gedrückt ... tzä ...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Jepp Gerd .... wer nen DHler fahren will *MUSS* springen ... keine Gnade ...
> Und dann auch noch so etwas exclusives wie ein ION ...
> Du hast dich bisher ja mehrfach erfolgreich um Fahrtechnik Stunden gedrückt ... tzä ...


In der Gruppe kann ich nicht (  ), deswegen suche ich einen Mentaltrainer nur für mich


----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Jepp Gerd .... wer nen DHler fahren will *MUSS* springen ... keine Gnade ...
> Und dann auch noch so etwas exclusives wie ein ION ...
> Du hast dich bisher ja mehrfach erfolgreich um Fahrtechnik Stunden gedrückt ... tzä ...


  Und wieso Exclusiv, das Teil funzt und es hat ein Getriebe .


----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. Juni 2009)

@ Ope, das " tzä " nimmst Du jetzt aber zurück


----------



## yoyojas (25. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Nö, den baut Kalle !



jasmin hat es falsch gelesen sie dachte es ist ein AEON


----------



## Ope (25. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Und wieso Exclusiv, das Teil funzt und es hat ein Getriebe .



Eclusiv weil sehr teuer .......... wenns auch noch das Getriebe ION sein soll ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Eclusiv weil sehr teuer .......... wenns auch noch das Getriebe ION sein soll ...


Ich hasse Kettengerassel und schräg laufende Ketten.


----------



## Ope (25. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> @ Ope, das " tzä " nimmst Du jetzt aber zurück



NÖ .... !!! Höchstens nach nem Mentaltraining ......
Ich mache in der Zukunft sowieso Training immer mit maximal zwei Personen, das macht mehr Sinn


----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. Juni 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> jasmin hat es falsch gelesen sie dachte es ist ein AEON


Was ist bitte ein  AEON  Matze ?


----------



## Ope (25. Juni 2009)

4698 ,- Euronen für den Rahmen sind seeeehr exclusiv ...... soviel kostet's nämlich ...


----------



## Hardionline (25. Juni 2009)

@ Schildkroete: Ein Ion steht Dir bestimmt gut - fliegen kanns bestimmt auch schon!

Also auf......!


----------



## Ope (25. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Was ist bitte ein  AEON  Matze ?



Ein Bike .... was sonst ...
Das Modell gibts aber nicht mehr soviel ich weiss ...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> 4698 ,- Euronen für den Rahmen sind seeeehr exclusiv ...... soviel kostet's nämlich ...


 Ja und, scheiß drauf. Meine Sau ist jetzt 5 Jahre alt. Wenn ich also den Preis durch 5 teile hört es sich garnicht so Teuer an


----------



## yoyojas (25. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Ein Bike .... was sonst ...


----------



## tokay20 (25. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Ich hasse Kettengerassel und schräg laufende Ketten.


 
Steilvorlage? Nur für mich????
Soll ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (25. Juni 2009)

*OK GERD* ......
Sonntag bist du fällig  bereite dich schon mal mental drauf vor ....


----------



## Ope (25. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Steilvorlage? Nur für mich????
> Soll ich?



JA bitte  !!!!!!!!!


----------



## tokay20 (25. Juni 2009)

äh....Ope - du kennst den Sonntag Deal?
Behandel ihn pfleglich! Oder sollen wir die Schichten tauschen?


----------



## tokay20 (25. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> JA bitte  !!!!!!!!!


 

Und: 

ICH HASSE STEIFE (Ketten) GLIEDER !!!!!!!!


----------



## Ope (25. Juni 2009)

Ich behandel alles pfleglich ........................................
ausser mich ............


----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> äh....ope - du kennst den sonntag deal?
> Behandel ihn pfleglich! Oder sollen wir die schichten tauschen?


  :d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Ich behandel alles pfleglich ........................................
> ausser mich ............


Hör´ auf, sonst gibt´s noch ´ne Platzwunde am Kopf.


----------



## tokay20 (25. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> :d


 
Menno, Kröte - Groß! Großes D


----------



## Ope (25. Juni 2009)

Das heisst ..... ich muss erst mal an die Strecke hoch kommen ......


----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> menno, kröte - groß! Großes d
> 
> :d


 Okay, :


----------



## Puky Pitt (25. Juni 2009)

huhu von mir.
hey leute wir kÃ¶nnen wohl fÃ¼r bfelden net zusagen, zumal wir von niederstetten aus fahren mÃ¼ssten Ã¼ 100km und ich nur mein auto habe und mit 3 leuten und 2 bikes es ziemlich eng wird...somit wÃ¼rde es auch fÃ¼r ope etwas kompliziert werden dort hin zu kommen. ich dachte jetzt kommt ma dem ope entgegen und man trifft sich in kÃ¼lsheim mal zum biken auf unserer im mom wohl ziemlich eingewachsen strecke. grillen kann ma da auch und ope kÃ¶nnte auch einfacher dort hin kommen. geld wÃ¼rde man auch noch sparen. davon hab ich im mom leider gar nix mehr und ich glaube nicht das "S" vor dem xxx,xxâ¬ super-guthaben heiÃt...und kÃ¼lsheim wÃ¤r dann auch fÃ¼r mich und meike kein problem da wir eh nach bretzingen mÃ¼ssen im laufe des tages. also sagt ma was an.

edit sagt: das war jetzt auf den sonntag bezogen. samstag kÃ¶nnen die beiden eh net.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Das heisst ..... ich muss erst mal an die Strecke hoch kommen ......


  Ha, das ist für uns ein Leichtes Dich dort hin zu karren !


----------



## Ope (25. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Ha, das ist für uns ein Leichtes Dich dort hin zu karren !



Das ich nicht lache ....  wehe mein Knie nimmt Schaden  ... also noch mehr Schaden ..


----------



## tokay20 (25. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Das heisst ..... ich muss erst mal an die Strecke hoch kommen ......


 
.....Schubkarre....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. Juni 2009)

toookaaay, wie machen wir es ?


----------



## tokay20 (25. Juni 2009)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> huhu von mir.
> hey leute wir können wohl für bfelden net zusagen, zumal wir von niederstetten aus fahren müssten ü 100km und ich nur mein auto habe und mit 3 leuten und 2 bikes es ziemlich eng wird...somit würde es auch für ope etwas kompliziert werden dort hin zu kommen. ich dachte jetzt kommt ma dem ope entgegen und man trifft sich in külsheim mal zum biken auf unserer im mom wohl ziemlich eingewachsen strecke. grillen kann ma da auch und ope könnte auch einfacher dort hin kommen. geld würde man auch noch sparen. davon hab ich im mom leider gar nix mehr und ich glaube nicht das "S" vor dem xxx,xx super-guthaben heißt...und külsheim wär dann auch für mich und meike kein problem da wir eh nach bretzingen müssen im laufe des tages. also sagt ma was an.
> 
> edit sagt: das war jetzt auf den sonntag bezogen. samstag können die beiden eh net.


 

Wäre es eine Idee, ab 17h dahin zu kommen? Dann könnten wir beides unter einen Hut bekommen....... so als Idee.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (25. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> .....Schubkarre....



Ihr nehmt doch alle Drogen ....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Ihr nehmt doch alle Drogen ....


  Jaja, das sagt der Richtige. Wer hat sich den Tagelang das Zeug eingeschoßen


----------



## Hardionline (25. Juni 2009)

@Ope: Ich trag Dich hoch! Oder hast Du zugelegt?


----------



## tokay20 (25. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Ihr nehmt doch alle Drogen ....


 
Und? Probleme? Neid?

Wäre dir ein Rollstuhl lieber? Hm? Wenn ich schiebe?


----------



## tokay20 (25. Juni 2009)

Hardionline schrieb:


> @Ope: Ich trag Dich hoch! Oder hast Du zugelegt?


----------



## Ope (25. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube ich lösche mal meine Festplatte am Samstag im Kiebitz und schlafe Sonntag aus .......
Der Frust muss weg, und wenns nur für 5 Stunden ist .... und Kopfweh macht ...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich lösche mal meine Festplatte am Samstag im Kiebitz und schlafe Sonntag aus .......
> Der Frust muss weg, und wenns nur für 5 Stunden ist .... und Kopfweh macht ...


  Sich besaufen ist doch keine Lösung Ope


----------



## Ope (25. Juni 2009)

Hardionline schrieb:


> @Ope: Ich trag Dich hoch! Oder hast Du zugelegt?



Und dann fallen wir zusammen hin .... wir beide auf mein lädiertes Knie ....
Neee neee ... lass mal


----------



## Ope (25. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Sich besaufen ist doch keine Lösung Ope



Ab und an schon ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. Juni 2009)

Na dann, bin weg.


----------



## Hardionline (25. Juni 2009)

Quatsch Ope, mach Dir einen schönen Tag und lass Dich tragen und verwöhnen!


----------



## Ope (25. Juni 2009)

Nachti Kroete


----------



## Ope (25. Juni 2009)

Ok ich reiss mich zusammen ...


----------



## Puky Pitt (25. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Wäre es eine Idee, ab 17h dahin zu kommen? Dann könnten wir beides unter einen Hut bekommen....... so als Idee.....




des wär auch ne möglichkeit. möchte sich zu dem thema noch jmd äußern? ja? nein? ^^


----------



## Ope (25. Juni 2009)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> des wär auch ne möglichkeit. möchte sich zu dem thema noch jmd äußern? ja? nein? ^^



OK, dann fang morgen an die Strecke auf Vordermann zu bringen ... 
Ist in katastrophalem Zustand .... und voller Zecken ..

Man müsste erst mal dort zwei Tage schuften ... extra von Offenbach dorthin .... ich weiss nicht ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardionline (25. Juni 2009)

.....Zecken...bähh!!


----------



## tokay20 (25. Juni 2009)

wer ist denn in Offenbach? Es geht doch darum nach dem letzten Bus rüberzufahren und da zu grillen.....


----------



## tokay20 (25. Juni 2009)

wobei....ist Külsheim auch in Australien?


----------



## Ope (25. Juni 2009)

Hardionline schrieb:


> .....Zecken...bähh!!



Die Strecke ist auf einem Bundeswehrstandortübungsplatz, eigentlich spaßig. Ich war dort Ausbilder beim Bund und kenne das Zeckenproblem dort. Da die Strecke nicht gemäht oder geschnitten ist, ist das Risiko sehr hoch sich dort welche einzufangen.
An sich ne coole Idee vom Peterchen, aber wie gesagt, da muss erst Pflege betrieben werden.


----------



## Hardionline (25. Juni 2009)

Bus - ob Optibiker den übernimmt?


----------



## Ope (25. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> wobei....ist Külsheim auch in Australien?



Ja, ist auch bei uns ... 
Ungefähr 15km von Bretzingen weg ....


----------



## Ope (25. Juni 2009)

Hardionline schrieb:


> Bus - ob Optibiker den übernimmt?



*NACH DEM *.... nach dem letzten Bus .... lieber Hardy ....


----------



## Hardionline (25. Juni 2009)

ok, ok , hab Bauchweh...kann nisch alles lesen.....


----------



## Puky Pitt (25. Juni 2009)

ich hatte bei all meinen besuchen auf der strecke noch keine zecke;-) ätsch


----------



## tokay20 (25. Juni 2009)

Hardionline schrieb:


> ok, ok , hab Bauchweh...kann nisch alles lesen.....


 


Hardy - laß die Finger von dem zuckerfreien Zeugs - du vertägst es wirklich nicht!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardionline (25. Juni 2009)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> ich hatte bei all meinen besuchen auf der strecke noch keine zecke;-) ätsch



ok! ich bin flex..für alles offen!! hauptsache macht Spaß!


----------



## tokay20 (25. Juni 2009)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> ich hatte bei all meinen besuchen auf der strecke noch keine zecke;-) ätsch


 
sind gerade nicht nur anfällig für Zeugs sondern auch neurotisch.....


----------



## Hardionline (25. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Hardy - laß die Finger von dem zuckerfreien Zeugs - du vertägst es wirklich nicht!!!!


Bitte! Ta gueule!


----------



## tokay20 (25. Juni 2009)

pfff.....


----------



## Hardionline (25. Juni 2009)

heh?!


----------



## Ope (25. Juni 2009)

Puky Pitt schrieb:


> ich hatte bei all meinen besuchen auf der strecke noch keine zecke;-) ätsch



Die haben auch Stolz    schmunzel
Ausserdem, würdest du für eine Strecke wie Külsheim einen solchen Weg auf dich nehmen und das eher zum grillen??? Kaum, oder?
Desweiteren wäre Petra zu Recht angepisst wenn wir in der Nähe grillen und sie kann nicht dabei sein ....


----------



## yoyojas (26. Juni 2009)

Es ist immer schön wenn man Morgens aufwacht und dann 3 Seiten hat zum Lesen ihr seid klasse  ist schöner wie Zeitung lesen.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (26. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> pfff.....


   @ hardi, so redet Sie mit mir immer


----------



## Deleted 130247 (26. Juni 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Es ist immer schön wenn man Morgens aufwacht und dann 3 Seiten hat zum Lesen ihr seid klasse  ist schöner wie Zeitung lesen.


Was ist mit " Arbeit " ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoyojas (26. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Was ist mit " Arbeit " ?



Nix schaffe ist immoment alles in Arbeit wegen meiner Umschulung, fange hoffentlich bald damit an  muß eben den ganzen Behördenmist durchmachen und dann noch die ganzen Ärzt von den Ämtern usw. und somit genieße ich den Sommer in vollen zügen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (26. Juni 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Nix schaffe ist immoment alles in Arbeit wegen meiner Umschulung, fange hoffentlich bald damit an  muß eben den ganzen Behördenmist durchmachen und dann noch die ganzen Ärzt von den Ämtern usw. und somit genieße ich den Sommer in vollen zügen


  Na dann


----------



## Deleted 130247 (26. Juni 2009)

Grummel....,eigentlich war " Hecke " schneiden angesagt , jetzt sitze ich wieder hier .  Wird langsam zur Sucht


----------



## yoyojas (26. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Grummel....,eigentlich war " Hecke " schneiden angesagt , jetzt sitze ich wieder hier .  Wird langsam zur Sucht



Ist schon schlimm mir gehts genauso aber ich reiß mich jetzt los muß noch die Bude putzten und heute mittag gehe ich ja ein bisschen schaffe.
Ja was ist denn bei dir Krötchen hast du Urlaub oder warum bist du noch am Rechner ?????????


----------



## Deleted 130247 (26. Juni 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Ist schon schlimm mir gehts genauso aber ich reiß mich jetzt los muß noch die Bude putzten und heute mittag gehe ich ja ein bisschen schaffe.
> Ja was ist denn bei dir Krötchen hast du Urlaub oder warum bist du noch am Rechner ?????????


   Habe mir extra ´nen Tag freigenommen um das Grünzeugs in den Griff zu kriegen !


----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2009)

Hach was war das schön gestern 





Sabine musste Kurven üben  (den ganzen Abend) leider war es zum Fotografieren schon sehr dunkel im Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoyojas (26. Juni 2009)

Ach es ist schon schön aber auch ganz schön anstrengend wenn Mann den Personal- trainer Zuhause sitzen hat          ( mal ne kurze Zusammenfassung wie das bei uns aussieht )


----------



## tokay20 (26. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> @ hardi, so redet Sie mit mir immer


----------



## tokay20 (26. Juni 2009)

So - wusste net wohin mit dem steifen Glied - und hab' mein Büro damit verschönert


----------



## maple leaf (26. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> So - wusste net wohin mit dem steifen Glied...



Also ich hätte mal meine Freundin gefrag ob Sie mir helfen kann...


----------



## tokay20 (26. Juni 2009)

ja - hab ja meinen Mann schon gefragt ....  aber der wollte das auch net haben - hat gesagt er will ja net wie ich dauernd auf die Fresse wegen dem fallen!


----------



## Osama (26. Juni 2009)

Hey, M. J. is tot gegangen 

ich schätze er wird übers wochenende in der area 51 obduziert


----------



## maple leaf (26. Juni 2009)

Osama schrieb:


> Hey, M. J. is tot gegangen
> 
> ich schätze er wird übers wochenende in der area 51 obduziert




Hurra der Affe ist frei...!


----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> ( mal ne kurze Zusammenfassung wie das bei uns aussieht )



Das spiegelt fast Sabines Gedankengänge wieder


----------



## Ope (26. Juni 2009)

Osama schrieb:


> Hey, M. J. is tot gegangen
> 
> ich schätze er wird übers wochenende in der area 51 obduziert



Kinderspielplatz zu verkaufen .......


----------



## Carnologe (26. Juni 2009)

Endlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (26. Juni 2009)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Endlich


 Jetzt gilt es Carnologe, fix eingebaut und auf die Piste


----------



## Ope (26. Juni 2009)

@carnologe;
Stell' mal ein Bild rein wenn du die Gabel drin hast 
Damit ich was zum gucken habe ...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (26. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> So - wusste net wohin mit dem steifen Glied - und hab' mein Büro damit verschönert


Na ist ja wieder toll ! Und wo genau ist nun das steife Glied ?? So sieht es " nur " wie ´ne normale Kette aus  !


----------



## tokay20 (26. Juni 2009)

'tschuldige Kröte...... 

so besser:


----------



## tokay20 (26. Juni 2009)

oder so:


----------



## tokay20 (26. Juni 2009)

oder etwa so?


----------



## Ope (26. Juni 2009)

bei mir sieht das weder so noch so aus .....


----------



## tokay20 (26. Juni 2009)

pfff! was soll denn das heissen?? siehste nix oder erkennste nix?


----------



## Ope (26. Juni 2009)

Ich sehe zwei schwule Quitscheentchen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (26. Juni 2009)

na also  - geht doch! insgesamt sind es 5 und die hängen im Bad


----------



## Ope (26. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> na also  - geht doch! insgesamt sind es 5 und die hängen im Bad



Und bitte was haben die mit einem steifen Glied zu tun ???


----------



## tokay20 (26. Juni 2009)

Nix


----------



## Ope (26. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Nix



Ich werde Hardy bitten dich besser zu betreuen, do solltest deine Tabletten regelmäßig nehmen


----------



## tokay20 (26. Juni 2009)

ok


----------



## Hardionline (26. Juni 2009)

Tokay! Bitte 10 Tropfen! Sofort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (26. Juni 2009)

wer kommt denn nu alles am Sonntag?

Was ist eigentlich mit unserem Fotomodel und seiner Fotografin? Seid ihr auch am Start??


----------



## Ope (26. Juni 2009)

???
Fotomodell ... häää ???


----------



## tokay20 (26. Juni 2009)

Gürü


----------



## Ope (26. Juni 2009)

jetzt hats geklingelt ...


----------



## "Sebastian" (26. Juni 2009)

von wegen schwule Quitsche-Entchen, manche der Herren sehen mit ihren Farbkombis auch nicht besser aus 

http://www.ghvideo.at/0080v1.htm


----------



## Knorze (26. Juni 2009)

am sonntag bin, ich denke ich mal, auch am start


----------



## Ope (26. Juni 2009)

Sebastian";6065492]von wegen schwule Quitsche-Entchen schrieb:


> Hammervideo[/SIZE]
> 
> Sitz' mit Meike und Puky auf' Sofa ... wir haben Tränen gelacht !!!
> 
> P.S: Windischgarten ist eine Hammerstrecke und gut steil


----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2009)

So Kinners, wir gehen wieder auf die DH üben  bis später


----------



## Ope (26. Juni 2009)

......


----------



## Deleted 130247 (26. Juni 2009)

Klärt mich ´mal jemand auf ?, wo fahren die zwei den immer hin zum üben ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoyojas (26. Juni 2009)

[quote="Sebastian";6065492]von wegen schwule Quitsche-Entchen, manche der Herren sehen mit ihren Farbkombis auch nicht besser aus 

http://www.ghvideo.at/0080v1.htm[/quote]

Wie klasse ist das denn  habe eben auch Tränen gelacht aber so einen Typen haben wir vor 2 Wochen in Winterberg auch gesehen hell grüner Anzug mit Pinknen streifen, natürlich Hauteng grrrrr, damit schön Windschnittig


----------



## yoyojas (26. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Klärt mich ´mal jemand auf ?, wo fahren die zwei den immer hin zum üben ?



Habe auch schon gekrübelt wo das ist


----------



## guru39 (26. Juni 2009)

Däs Mödöl kümmt äuch, ünd brüngt die Knüpse mit 

Braucht hier noch wer Reifen?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (26. Juni 2009)

Schön Euch wieder einmal vor Ort zu sehen


----------



## tokay20 (26. Juni 2009)

ICH !   Hier ..... hüpf..hüpf  ICH!


----------



## yoyojas (26. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> ICH !   Hier ..... hüpf..hüpf  ICH!



He tokay du bekommst ganz ganz vieeeeele spätestens am 30.08.


----------



## "Sebastian" (26. Juni 2009)

ich will auch ... wer fährt über Mannheim oder Heidelberg und hat noch ein Platz frei?


----------



## guru39 (26. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Schön Euch wieder einmal vor Ort zu sehen




Dann mache ma ä Rentner Abfahrt zusammen 




tokay20 schrieb:


> ICH !   Hier ..... hüpf..hüpf  ICH!









Ok, ich bring dir die ^^^Reifen dann mit


----------



## Ope (26. Juni 2009)

Will auch ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (26. Juni 2009)

@ guru...., geritzt, " Rentnerabfahrt "


----------



## Deleted 130247 (26. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Will auch ......


 Geduld, Geduld Ope´le. Auch Du wirst noch dieses Jahr fahren


----------



## Ope (26. Juni 2009)

@ gerdche;
Vor allem will ich aus der Bude raus ....... 
Ich versauer' hier, Puky Pitt und Think Pink sind auf'm Weinfest, Berg(ab)hutze arbeitet und ich kann nicht fahren ....


----------



## Hopi (26. Juni 2009)

so wir sind wieder da


----------



## ratte (26. Juni 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


>


Stimmt genau.
So ungefähr hörte sich das heute an.


----------



## Ope (26. Juni 2009)

*Mist ....* jetzt geht auch noch das Bier aus ....
Gleich dreh' ich hohl ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (26. Juni 2009)

Oha, und dann ein solches Wochenende vor der Tür.

Hast Du nicht noch ein paar von diesen LmaA-Pillen?


----------



## Ope (26. Juni 2009)

Nein, so harten Stoff geben die Docs nicht raus ..... hab's versucht


----------



## Deleted 130247 (26. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> @ gerdche;
> Vor allem will ich aus der Bude raus .......
> Ich versauer' hier, Puky Pitt und Think Pink sind auf'm Weinfest, Berg(ab)hutze arbeitet und ich kann nicht fahren ....


  Waaas, die haben Dich nicht mitgenommen auf´s Weinfest. Na ja, junge Leut´ eben


----------



## Deleted 130247 (26. Juni 2009)

Tschö mit Ö, bin weg !


----------



## Ope (26. Juni 2009)

Ich wollte nicht,
dort sind echte Menschenmassen unterwegs ..... mit dem Knie never ever ....

Tschüssle Gerd


----------



## Carnologe (26. Juni 2009)

Meine Boxxer liegt bereuts bei Actionsports im Versand.
Die scheinen echt schnell zu arbeiten.
Freu mich schon richtig drauf endlich wieder fahren zu können


----------



## Ope (26. Juni 2009)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Meine Boxxer liegt bereuts bei Actionsports im Versand.
> Die scheinen echt schnell zu arbeiten.
> Freu mich schon richtig drauf endlich wieder fahren zu können



Yeeehaaaa .... !!!
Dann hast du sie ja kommende Woche sprich' schätzungsweise Dienstag


----------



## Carnologe (26. Juni 2009)

Am Mittwoch könnt ich sie dann bei der Post abholen und dann darf der Guru mir den 12er Gustav M Adapter bestellen und mir das Ganze zusammenbauen 

@Ope

Ich stell die Pacelog morgen bei eBay rein


----------



## Ope (26. Juni 2009)

@ Carnologe; Klar, mach' ... ich hoffe sie bringt ordentlich was ein.
Ich habe im Moment leider andere Sorgen.


----------



## tokay20 (27. Juni 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ok, ich bring dir die ^^^Reifen dann mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (27. Juni 2009)

Mir ist sooooo langweilig  .........


----------



## tokay20 (27. Juni 2009)




----------



## tokay20 (27. Juni 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ok, ich bring dir die ^^^Reifen dann mit


 

Pfffff!!!!!!! 

Schwalbe Marathon Plus SmartGuard 25-622 Draht mit Reflexstreifen ????


Ich bitte um würdige Reifen ..... so als Queen!


----------



## Ope (27. Juni 2009)

Für Schmalspurdownhiller sei dieser hier empfohlen


----------



## Hardionline (27. Juni 2009)

Naja, ich finde die schon würdig!

Oder klau dir halt welche, da hast du ja Erfahrung! 

Aus gut unterrichteten Kreisen aus dem Hause Schwalbe wurde mir zugetragen, es gibt noch einen neuen Reifen:

Crazy Chrisi 2.4 DH - SM


----------



## tokay20 (27. Juni 2009)

Jaja

Pass auf!

Big Betty passt zwar vom Namen auch zu mir (grmpf) - aber ich bin dann doch mehr:


*Die Freeride Königin

*Die mit einem Apexprofil verstärkte Seitenwand und die extra scharfe Black Chili Compound machen die Rubber Queen besonders begehrenswert. Mit Ihr hält man die Spur, ist gegen Durchschläge geschützt und bremst Kurven an wie mit keiner Zweiten. Die Profilblöcke zeigen Lamellen, die eine noch bessere Bodenanpassung ermöglichen und vor allem die Bremsleistung spürbar erhöhen. Dabei rollt die Rubber Queen leichtfüßig elegant über jeden Trail. Damit es nicht nur bei einem Wochenendflirt im Bikepark bleibt ist sie treu. Weiche Mischung gleich hoher Abrieb? Nicht bei der Rubber Queen!

^^


----------



## tokay20 (27. Juni 2009)

Hardionline schrieb:


> Naja, ich finde die schon würdig!
> 
> Oder klau dir halt welche, da hast du ja Erfahrung!
> 
> ...


 
Hatte ich erwähnt, das wir ein neues Türschoß haben? Nein? Macht nix - hab' eh keine Schlüssel mehr übrig......


----------



## Ope (27. Juni 2009)

@ Hardy; ich hab da so Werkzeug ......


----------



## Hardionline (27. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> @ Hardy; ich hab da so Werkzeug ......



..sehr gerne...aber ich kommer heute erst sehr, sehr spät nach Hause!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (27. Juni 2009)

Hardionline schrieb:


> ..sehr gerne...aber ich kommer heute erst sehr, sehr spät nach Hause!


 

*JIPIH!*


besser ist das.....


----------



## Hardionline (27. Juni 2009)

hab Tokay gerade das Kürzel "SM" erklärt vom:  "Crazy Chrisi 2.4 DH - SM"


----------



## Ope (27. Juni 2009)

Hier ein lustiger Link der kleine, wichtige Fragen des jugendlichen Alltags klärt  

http://www.lustigestories.de/stories/bravo_sex.php

Viel Spaß beim lesen....


----------



## Ope (27. Juni 2009)

Hardionline schrieb:


> hab Tokay gerade das Kürzel "SM" erklärt vom:  "Crazy Chrisi 2.4 DH - SM"



super smooth ???


----------



## Hardionline (27. Juni 2009)

Neeeh!

...aber auch sehr schön!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (27. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Für Schmalspurdownhiller sei dieser hier empfohlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (27. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Jaja
> 
> Pass auf!
> 
> ...


    Jojo, hahahihi,....ich schmeiß mich weg,...


----------



## Ope (27. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


>



Ohhh .... angesprochen??? Sowas sowas sowas .....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (27. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Ohhh .... angesprochen??? Sowas sowas sowas .....


  Ja war doch klar wen Du gemeint hast , erzähle es doch der ganzen Welt !


----------



## tokay20 (27. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Jojo, hahahihi,....ich schmeiß mich weg,...


 
  und wieso wenn man fragen darf? Häh?


----------



## tokay20 (27. Juni 2009)

ach - wen es interessiert - keine Ahnung ob der schon erwähnt wurde:

http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html/regional/2009/05/23/lokalzeit-suedwestfalen-dirtmasters.xml


----------



## Deleted 130247 (27. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> und wieso wenn man fragen darf? Häh?


Nur so...........pfeif.......


----------



## Hopi (27. Juni 2009)

He Toki Schnecke  wie sieht es mit DH aus?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (27. Juni 2009)

, " Toki Schnecke ", ,


----------



## ratte (27. Juni 2009)

Der Jung hat heut 'nen Clown gefrühstückt.
Hab eben im Baumarkt schon überlegt, ob ich ihn bei der Kinderbetreuung abgeben soll.


----------



## tokay20 (27. Juni 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> He Toki Schnecke  wie sieht es mit DH aus?


 
Wie ? Jetzt?

ok - wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (27. Juni 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Der Jung hat heut 'nen Clown gefrühstückt.
> Hab eben im Baumarkt schon überlegt, ob ich ihn bei der Kinderbetreuung abgeben soll.


 
Ikea ist dafür ganz praktisch - bis die mitbekommen das die ein Kind zuviel haben, ist man längst über alle Berge


----------



## Ope (27. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube ich muß für morgen absagen .... sorry


----------



## tokay20 (27. Juni 2009)

Jaja.....ist recht!
Hat Hardy dich gerade angerufen? hm?



BTW: Bernd - das Wetter!!!!


----------



## Ope (27. Juni 2009)

Das Telefon hat geklingelt, ja ... warum?
Telefon liegt im Flur, bis ich aufgestanden bin ..
Was wollte Sven???


----------



## Ope (27. Juni 2009)

Ihr sollt morgen trainieren, ich will Erfolge sehen wenn ich wieder fit bin 
Will aber niemand den Umweg zumuten und ich weiss nicht wie lange ich durchhalte...


----------



## tokay20 (27. Juni 2009)

Jaja....Sveni hat gerade schon gesagt, das er dich auch gerne zum Klug*******rn später abholt! 
Kein Thema!


----------



## Ope (27. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Jaja....Sveni hat gerade schon gesagt, das er dich auch gerne zum Klug*******rn später abholt!
> Kein Thema!



Zum was bitte schön???
Frechheit ......


----------



## Ope (27. Juni 2009)

Also gut, euch ist klar das ich für alles einen Hiwie brauche weil ich ned einmal ne Flasche Bier tragen kann ..... ???
Ausserdem habe ich ein bissle Angst ums Knie ....

Wenn ich das Knie amputiere kann ich dann schneller wieder fahren ???


----------



## tokay20 (27. Juni 2009)

Ich halte mich fern von deinem Knie! Keine Angst - so wir müssen los......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardionline (27. Juni 2009)

Hosen********r! Übrigens bin ich Hardy (hardionline, nisch SXXXXXX) !


----------



## Ope (27. Juni 2009)

Wann holt ihr mich dann ???


----------



## Hardionline (27. Juni 2009)

..so Ope dann mach dich mal ab in den Flur....1,2,3


----------



## Ope (27. Juni 2009)

Nö, ....... Flur is' doof .....
Habe gehört da stehen manchmal sogar Pferde ....


----------



## Osama (27. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> BTW: Bernd - das Wetter!!!!


 
Oh, 'tschuldi.......habs vergessen und kam vorhin auch in nen fetten regenerguß
wir waren aber nur ein paar meter von der näxten schutzhütte entfernt


----------



## schlurie2 (27. Juni 2009)

Nachdem ich nunschon mehrere Tage nicht mehr hier auf der Seite war, muss heute mal wieder nachschauen ob alle lädierte Beefelder Biker noch leben und wann man wieder mit ihren halsbrecherischen Husarenritte im Odenwald rechnen kann.
Wünsche allen eine gute und schnelle Genesung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (27. Juni 2009)

@Tokay
Noch irgendwelche Verluste auf der Heimfahrt zu verzeichnen? Ich hoffe nicht.

Vielleicht bis morgen.


----------



## tokay20 (27. Juni 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> @Tokay
> Noch irgendwelche Verluste auf der Heimfahrt zu verzeichnen? Ich hoffe nicht.
> 
> Vielleicht bis morgen.


 

Nene - wir waren noch bei der Goldenen Möwe  
Supergut für die Figur! Aber solange ich noch Big Betty drauf habe muss ich denen ja gerecht werden 

Handgelenk sieht eigentlich wieder ganz normal aus.....hoffe seine Birne bleibt frei, aber das sah ja dann ganz gut aus ......


----------



## tokay20 (27. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Wann holt ihr mich dann ???


 
Du bist der Boss! 
Sag einfach wann du willst!
Davor, zwischendrin....wie auch immer!


----------



## yoyojas (28. Juni 2009)

guten morgen alle
wir fahren gleich nach lac blanc


----------



## Osama (28. Juni 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> guten morgen alle
> wir fahren gleich nach lac blanc


 
Oh mann (dezenter neid)
dann mal gutes wetter und viel spaß


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. Juni 2009)

Moin moin, zusammen.


----------



## tokay20 (28. Juni 2009)

Osama schrieb:


> Oh mann (dezenter neid)
> dann mal gutes wetter und viel spaß


 
Bist du auch am Start? In Beerfelden?


----------



## Osama (28. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Bist du auch am Start? In Beerfelden?


 
No, leider nicht.

Aber......am 17.07. hol ich meine neue karre!

dann werde ich mit an sicherheit grenzender wahrscheinlichkeit am 19.07. vor ort erscheinen


----------



## tokay20 (28. Juni 2009)

Osama schrieb:


> No, leider nicht.
> 
> Aber......am 17.07. hol ich meine neue karre!
> 
> dann werde ich mit an sicherheit grenzender wahrscheinlichkeit am 19.07. vor ort erscheinen


 

Auto oder Bike?
Wenn Auto: Trag dich doch ml bei der Beerfeldener Mitfahrzentrale ein.....


----------



## guru39 (28. Juni 2009)

Bei uns klappt es heute leider doch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (28. Juni 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Bei uns klappt es heute leider doch nicht


 

Is nich war!


----------



## ratte (28. Juni 2009)

Bei uns wird es wohl noch ein ganzes Weilchen dauern...

Vor 12 Uhr mit dem Losfahren wird das nix, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## guru39 (28. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Is nich war!



Du hast ne PN bekommen.


----------



## tokay20 (28. Juni 2009)




----------



## ratte (28. Juni 2009)

Haaallllooo,
hoffe, ihr habt ein Steak o.ä. für uns mit gegessen.

Schöner Tag, bisserl kurz, da zu spät angereist, und vielleicht etwas zu pfützig auf der roten, der Schlamm war ja noch erträglich. Das muss ja aber auch runtergemacht haben.
Ach ja, und die Zuschauer sind auch nicht mehr das, was 'se mal waren.


----------



## tokay20 (28. Juni 2009)

Meinst du die 2 Straßenp..... ist mir auch aufgefallen! 
Glaube die habe noch net mal Geld für einen Fernseher - also kommen die mit ihren Stühlen und sitzen quakend in der 1. Reihe......

Aber schee wars - und der Zwang auf deinem Rad zum aufrecht stehen fasziniert mich noch immer........hoffe es ist net zu verwirrt, weil man Beerfelden auch langsam abrollen kann.....


----------



## ratte (28. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Aber schee wars - und der Zwang auf deinem Rad zum aufrecht stehen fasziniert mich noch immer........hoffe es ist net zu verwirrt, weil man Beerfelden auch langsam abrollen kann.....


Ja, ist im Vergleich zu vorher etwas Shopper-mäßig.  Wird aber nicht so bleiben.
Und verwirrt? Hmm, dann eher dadurch, dass es durch sanfte Hopi Hände  heute Abend geputzt wurde.


----------



## yoyojas (28. Juni 2009)

so wir leben noch
das wetter ist top gewesen richtig warm 
alle knochen sind ganz und sind gerade zu hause angekommen
und das beste wir sind selber mal nicht gefahren und konnten uns auf der nach hause fahrt schön ausruhen
wir sind total im ars..h wollen nur noch duschen und dann ab ins bett     

gruß: matthias & jasmin


----------



## Osama (29. Juni 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Ach ja, und die Zuschauer sind auch nicht mehr das, was 'se mal waren.


 
sollte da der Herr ....... aus ........
an der strecke gewesen sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (29. Juni 2009)

Wie ich schon in Beerfelden sagte, gibt ein noch besseres Old School Video 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/3585895?pg=embed&sec="]Eddie Roman's Hammertime on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Ope (29. Juni 2009)

Nice Video  fette stunts ...
Das andere Video ist halt eher zum lachen ... so wie die alle abfliegen


----------



## Ope (29. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Meinst du die 2 Straßenp..... ist mir auch aufgefallen!
> Glaube die habe noch net mal Geld für einen Fernseher - also kommen die mit ihren Stühlen und sitzen quakend in der 1. Reihe......
> 
> Aber schee wars - und der Zwang auf deinem Rad zum aufrecht stehen fasziniert mich noch immer........hoffe es ist net zu verwirrt, weil man Beerfelden auch langsam abrollen kann.....



Hopi und ich waren den ganzen Tag an der Strecke und haben keine gesehen ....... 
Nur ein paar wirklich langsame Radfahrer .....


----------



## Ope (29. Juni 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> so wir leben noch
> das wetter ist top gewesen richtig warm
> alle knochen sind ganz und sind gerade zu hause angekommen
> und das beste wir sind selber mal nicht gefahren und konnten uns auf der nach hause fahrt schön ausruhen
> ...



Supi  .....
Schön das wieder heil zurück seid


----------



## Ope (29. Juni 2009)

@ tokay, Hardy, Kroete ;

Vielen Dank für das Holen und Bringen, war ein schöner Tag.
Hat die Vorfreude darauf wieder fahren zu können ins unermessliche gesteigert  ,
ich gelobe jedoch alles langsam angehen zu lassen (ihr werdet mich aber wohl das eine oder andere Mal bremsen müssen) ...


----------



## yoyojas (29. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> @ tokay, Hardy, Kroete ;
> 
> Vielen Dank für das Holen und Bringen, war ein schöner Tag.
> Hat die Vorfreude darauf wieder fahren zu können ins unermessliche gesteigert  ,
> ich gelobe jedoch alles langsam angehen zu lassen (ihr werdet mich aber wohl das eine oder andere Mal bremsen müssen) ...



Jo dann gehe das ganze schön lang langsam an  jipie dann sind wir endlich schneller und können Ope abziehen  mal sehen wie lange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (29. Juni 2009)

Grins .... die nächsten 7 Wochen (mindestens) auf jeden Fall .......


----------



## Ope (29. Juni 2009)

@tokay;
Schlimm schlimm das mit deinem Sturz gestern, ich hoffe es tut nicht allzuviel weh.
Die blauen Flecken sahen aber scho böse aus 
Bist aber auch urplötzlich abgeflogen, als hättest du schlagartig Grip verloren ...


----------



## tokay20 (29. Juni 2009)

Ja - ich weiss! Ich dachte ja ich bekomme anständige Reifen mitgebracht, sonst hätte ich mir für den Schlammboden was anderes organisiert als Big Betty....aber habe leider erst sehr kurzfristig erfahren, das mein local Reifen Dealer net kommt..... 

Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten!


----------



## Ope (29. Juni 2009)

Jaja ............. die Reifen ......


----------



## Hardionline (29. Juni 2009)

Meine waren irgendwie total bisssig.....gibts den Racing Ralph auch als 2.4er?


----------



## tokay20 (29. Juni 2009)

Pfff!
Du kannst mir mal danken das ich deine Reifen geklaut habe - sonst hättest du die ja gefahren!

Mein Gott, was bin ich froh wenn ich endlich meine Queens bekomme!


----------



## yoyojas (29. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Grins .... die nächsten 7 Wochen (mindestens) auf jeden Fall .......



Und dann schön langsam machen wir sollen dich ja bremsen 

@tokay
Sieste du bist im Schlamm gestürzt und ich weil es so trocken war  was für ne seite ist dein blauer Fleck????????


----------



## Hardionline (29. Juni 2009)

welche? Die Dragon Queen?


----------



## Ope (29. Juni 2009)

Ich bleibe bei meinen Bettys ....
Freue mich aber darauf die neuen Dirty Dan zu probieren


----------



## tokay20 (29. Juni 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Und dann schön langsam machen wir sollen dich ja bremsen
> 
> @tokay
> Sieste du bist im Schlamm gestürzt und ich weil es so trocken war  was für ne seite ist dein blauer Fleck????????


 
Ach - irgendwie macht das kein Spaß - bin ja gar net gestürzt!
Da zu war ich ja viel zu langsam unterwegs - obwohl ich gehört habe, das es bei Stürzen aus dem Stand zu Totalausfällen führen kann!

Wie auch immer, wir wollten unserem Fotomodel nur ein schlechtes Gewissen einreden, weil er so kurzfristig abgesagt hat am Sonntag.....

Also: alles Gut, wie immer nur der Kopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (29. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Ich bleibe bei meinen Bettys ....
> Freue mich aber darauf die neuen Dirty Dan zu probieren


  Bin gestern mit meinen abgefahrenen Betty´s gut zurecht gekommen. Allerdings fahre ich ja auch nicht so am Limit wie Ihr.


----------



## Hardionline (29. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Bin gestern mit meinen abgefahrenen Betty´s gut zurecht gekommen. Allerdings fahre ich ja auch nicht so am Limit wie Ihr.



Witzig!  
War gestern aber lustig! Auch das Opele war gestern den ganzen Tag und NACHTS witzig unterwegs und nach der Frischluftkur und Bewegung schlaft er auch wieder durch!


----------



## Ope (29. Juni 2009)

Du warst gestern super flott unterwegs Kroetchen  .....
Bist anscheinend auch gut heimgekommen 

@ Hardy; das mit dem Durchschlafen habe ich anders geregelt


----------



## Deleted 130247 (29. Juni 2009)

Hardionline schrieb:


> Witzig!
> War gestern aber lustig! Auch das Opele war gestern den ganzen Tag und NACHTS witzig unterwegs und nach der Frischluftkur und Bewegung schlaft er auch wieder durch!


  Ja die " Behandlung " hat geholfen .


----------



## Ope (29. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Ja die " Behandlung " hat geholfen .



Leider sieht mein Knie das anders ....
Heute ist es wieder dicker, kann aber auch an der Hitze liegen .....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (29. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Du warst gestern super flott unterwegs Kroetchen  .....
> Bist anscheinend auch gut heimgekommen
> 
> @ Hardy; das mit dem Durchschlafen habe ich anders geregelt


Kein Problem mit dem " Heimkommen " , Kroeten finden von überall aus nach Hause, selbst von " Australien " aus.


----------



## Hardionline (29. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Leider sieht mein Knie das anders ....
> Heute ist es wieder dicker, kann aber auch an der Hitze liegen .....


Das ist die Hitze!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (29. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Leider sieht mein Knie das anders ....
> Heute ist es wieder dicker, kann aber auch an der Hitze liegen .....


Liegt Eindeutig an der Hitze


----------



## Ope (29. Juni 2009)

@ Kroete;

Du warst gestern noch in Australien ......... ??? 
Ich dachte du wolltest gleich nach Hause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (29. Juni 2009)

Ganz klar: die Hitze!!


----------



## tokay20 (29. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> @ Kroete;
> 
> Du warst gestern noch in Australien ......... ???
> Ich dachte du wolltest gleich nach Hause


 
Gerade *du* solltest wissen wo Australien liegt......


----------



## Hardionline (29. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Ganz klar: die Hitze!!



..in Australien!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (29. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> @ Kroete;
> 
> Du warst gestern noch in Australien ......... ???
> Ich dachte du wolltest gleich nach Hause


  Finde einmal bei Euch auf´m Land morgens um 0145 Uhr ´ne Tanke die geöffnet hat


----------



## Ope (29. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Gerade *du* solltest wissen wo Australien liegt......



Auf der anderen Seite der Erdhalbkugel ..... zig *Flug*stunden entfernt ... 
Kroetchens Multifunktionfahrzeug kann ja super um die Kurven fetzen, aber fliegen???
Nene ...... sooooo stark sind meine Pillen auch wieder nicht ...


----------



## Ope (29. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Finde einmal bei Euch auf´m Land morgens um 0145 Uhr ´ne Tanke die geöffnet hat



In  Buchen bei der *goldenen Möve* .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (29. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> In  Buchen bei der *goldenen Möve* .....


Buchen ?, hm, bin ich durch Buchen gekommen ? Keine Ahnung, bin auf dem kürzestem Weg in " bewohnte Gegend " gefahren.


----------



## yoyojas (29. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Finde einmal bei Euch auf´m Land morgens um 0145 Uhr ´ne Tanke die geöffnet hat



In Uluru das rote Zentrum ( Australien )findet man nur:

Zentralaustralien, wo sich der Uluru befindet, ist ein Land der Kontraste. Dort findet sich das wegbereitende Alice Springs, Felsen und Schluchten, die einen in Erstaunen versetzen, altertümliche Landschaften, schimmernde Flüsse und die antiken Stätten der Ureinwohner. 

und keine Tanke, Krötchen da mußt du wieder heim da giebt es sowas eher


----------



## Ope (29. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube meine Tabletten verursachen bei anderen durch Telekinese Orientierungsstörungen .......
Oder der Erdkern verändert sich .....
Oder die Iluminati sind verantwortlich ....


----------



## Hardionline (29. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Ich glaube meine Tabletten verursachen bei anderen durch Telekinese Orientierungsstörungen .......
> Oder der Erdkern verändert sich .....
> Oder die Iluminati sind verantwortlich ....



Ich habe eher M.J. und T.20 im Verdacht!


----------



## Ope (29. Juni 2009)

Ja man .... M.J hat sich mit E.P verbündet und steuert diese Machenschaften aus dem Verborgenen ........ 
Böse Welt ...


----------



## yoyojas (30. Juni 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Ja man .... M.J hat sich mit E.P verbündet und steuert diese Machenschaften aus dem Verborgenen ........
> Böse Welt ...



M.J, E.P & T.20 he nix kapische 
Tokay20 hilfe hilfe da ist was im Busch, ich glaube Ope hat Ed Hardy angesteckt als er sein Bike zusammen gebaut hat, seit dem verhält er sich so merkwürdig, ist dir das denn noch nicht aufgefallen


----------



## Ope (30. Juni 2009)

ET macht auch mit .......................................


----------



## tokay20 (30. Juni 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> M.J, E.P & T.20 he nix kapische
> Tokay20 hilfe hilfe da ist was im Busch, ich glaube Ope hat Ed Hardy angesteckt als er sein Bike zusammen gebaut hat, seit dem verhält er sich so merkwürdig, ist dir das denn noch nicht aufgefallen


 
Natürlich! Und wie!
Totales Oberwasser! Möchte mal wissen wie er dazu kommt!

Aber der Sattel hat nun endlich wieder normale Steigung - vielleicht hilft das ja schon!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (30. Juni 2009)

..........und es naht der Retter, Flash Gordon hilft


----------



## Hopi (30. Juni 2009)

Sagen sie mal Herr Sau Fahrer  wann gedenken sie eigentlich ihren Wunsch umzusetzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (30. Juni 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Sagen sie mal Herr Sau Fahrer  wann gedenken sie eigentlich ihren Wunsch umzusetzen?


  Meine Güte, wenn Du wüßtest wieviele Wünsche ich noch habe , welchen meinst Du ?


----------



## Hopi (30. Juni 2009)

Den Rahmen-Wunsch


----------



## Deleted 130247 (30. Juni 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Den Rahmen-Wunsch


 Ach so, warte auf ein Vorführrad. Habe die Zusage, wenn es der Händler im Laden hat, bringt er es mit zum Probefahren. Ist nicht nur ein Rahmenwunsch, soll ein neues Rad für 2010 geben.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (30. Juni 2009)

@ tokay,  ich vermisse die Bilder von den restlichen " wulle wulle "


----------



## tokay20 (30. Juni 2009)

später


----------



## Deleted 130247 (30. Juni 2009)

J e t z t !!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (30. Juni 2009)

toookayyy !


----------



## Hopi (30. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Ach so, warte auf ein Vorführrad. Habe die Zusage, wenn es der Händler im Laden hat, bringt er es mit zum Probefahren. Ist nicht nur ein Rahmenwunsch, soll ein neues Rad für 2010 geben.



Dann geb aber bescheid  will mal sehen wie es arbeitet


----------



## Hopi (30. Juni 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> toookayyy !



Du weißt doch Frauen hören aufs Wort, nur nicht auf das erste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (30. Juni 2009)

Hallo?
Ich darf megalangsam machen weil ich noch krank bin! ja?

sowas.....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (30. Juni 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Dann geb aber bescheid  will mal sehen wie es arbeitet


Wenn es zum ausprobieren bereitsteht erfahrt ihr es s o f o r t !!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (30. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Hallo?
> Ich darf megalangsam machen weil ich noch krank bin! ja?
> 
> sowas.....


  Ich drücke mich jetzt ´mal mit Deinen Worten aus,   pffft !


----------



## Hopi (30. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Hallo?
> Ich darf megalangsam machen weil ich noch krank bin! ja?
> 
> sowas.....



Krank?


----------



## yoyojas (30. Juni 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Hallo?
> Ich darf megalangsam machen weil ich noch krank bin! ja?
> 
> sowas.....



Oh krank was haste denn ??????????


----------



## tokay20 (30. Juni 2009)

Ach.....ich armes Haserl.....die Verwirrung kam nun im Kopp an 
Und außerdem bin ich zu faul durchs Haus zu dappen und die wollewolle zu fotografieren..... 
Und ich wollte doch auch mal betütelt werden ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (1. Juli 2009)

Was hier heute los war ...... und ich, einmal nicht da ..... tz tz tz

Und ja, es stimmt; Es ist ein Bündnis.... ET, MJ, FG und EP haben sich gegen uns verschworen .... sie wollen die Weltherrschaft ....


----------



## tokay20 (1. Juli 2009)

Vergiß Pinky and the Brain nicht!


----------



## Ope (1. Juli 2009)

Die dürfen nicht mitspielen .....

P.S: oohh .... simmer aufgewacht ....??? 
Wie gehts denn der werten Dame?


----------



## Carnologe (1. Juli 2009)

Rätsel


----------



## Ope (1. Juli 2009)

Er hat sie ......

Das kostet ne Runde Bier , vor allem wenn man's HIER rausposaunt   

Wir gratulieren zur neuen Forke !!!


----------



## tokay20 (1. Juli 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Er hat sie ......
> 
> Das kostet ne Runde Bier , vor allem wenn man's HIER rausposaunt
> 
> Wir gratulieren zur neuen Forke !!!


 

Er hat sie nicht! Er war ja net da um sie in Empfang zu nehmen! Er hat sie frühestens morgen!!!


----------



## Ope (1. Juli 2009)

Kostet trotzdem ....    

@tokay20; Korinthenkacker


----------



## tokay20 (1. Juli 2009)

Na und ! 

Zu irgendwas muss ich ja auch gut sein!


----------



## Carnologe (1. Juli 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Er hat sie ......
> 
> Das kostet ne Runde Bier , vor allem wenn man's HIER rausposaunt
> 
> Wir gratulieren zur neuen Forke !!!



Und wenn ich sie einfach nicht abhole?


----------



## tokay20 (1. Juli 2009)

Eben ! Siehste! Dann muss Ope wegen zu frühen gratulieren das Bier ausgeben!




BTW: wo war am Sonntag das 2500 Post Bier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (1. Juli 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Na und !
> 
> Zu irgendwas muss ich ja auch gut sein!



In Perfektion .....  ......


----------



## Carnologe (1. Juli 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Eben ! Siehste! Dann muss Ope wegen zu frühen gratulieren das Bier ausgeben!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ope hat mich ja erst auf die Idee mit der Boxxer gebracht! Er ist schuld! Ich bevorzuge allerdings einen schönen roten, oder ein Gläschen Single Malt.


----------



## tokay20 (1. Juli 2009)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Ope hat mich ja erst auf die Idee mit der Boxxer gebracht! Er ist schuld! Ich bevorzuge allerdings einen schönen roten, oder ein Gläschen Single Malt.


 
Äh....wenn du die abholst muss du aber ausgeben....egal - ich bin da raus! 
Also: wann gibt es was ausgegeben??


----------



## Carnologe (1. Juli 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Äh....wenn du die abholst muss du aber ausgeben....egal - ich bin da raus!
> Also: wann gibt es was ausgegeben??



Guru baut sie ein, muss er dann ausgeben?


----------



## Ope (1. Juli 2009)

@carnologe;
*Single Malt !!!*


----------



## Ope (1. Juli 2009)

carnologe schrieb:


> guru baut sie ein, muss er dann ausgeben?


*
auch !!!*


----------



## Carnologe (1. Juli 2009)

Hab Lagavulin 16 years, Highland Park 12 years und einen 10 years Balvenie hier


----------



## Ope (1. Juli 2009)

Boaah Streß heute .......
Doc .... Fäden ziehen .....

@ carnologe; Balvenie ...


----------



## Carnologe (1. Juli 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Boaah Streß heute .......
> Doc .... Fäden ziehen .....



Kannst ja reflexartig dein Bein heben und den Doc ausversehen an einer weichen Stelle treffen 

EDITH sagt: Der Balvenie ist mir fast zu weich. Der Lagavulin ist mein Favorit. Der Glenmorangie mit Port oder Sherry Wood Finish ist auch nicht ohne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (1. Juli 2009)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Guru baut sie ein, muss er dann ausgeben?


 

Der muss sowiso einen ausgeben ! Und jetzt erst recht!
Aber ich mag keinen Whisky.....bekomme ich  3 Caipi's ?


----------



## Carnologe (1. Juli 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Aber ich mag keinen Whisky.....bekomme ich  3 Caipi's ?



Schwuchtel...


----------



## Ope (1. Juli 2009)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Kannst ja reflexartig dein Bein heben und den Doc ausversehen an einer weichen Stelle treffen
> 
> EDITH sagt: Der Balvenie ist mir fast zu weich. Der Lagavulin ist mein Favorit. Der Glenmorangie mit Port oder Sherry Wood Finish ist auch nicht ohne!



Habe ich verpasst ..... schade eigentlich ... hätte ihn aber im Gesicht getroffen ....


----------



## tokay20 (1. Juli 2009)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Schwuchtel...


 

Öh....ja...ich stehe auf Männer - und das ist auch gut so......


----------



## tokay20 (1. Juli 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Habe ich verpasst ..... schade eigentlich ... hätte ihn aber im Gesicht getroffen ....


 
Gibt mir den Namen und die Adresse, ich hole das für dich nach!


----------



## Ope (1. Juli 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Gibt mir den Namen und die Adresse, ich hole das für dich nach!



Eigentlich verdient er's auch nicht... ist ein ganz netter mein Hausarzt.
Der der die Nähte gemacht hat hätte es verdient, ich sehe aus wie Quasi Modo ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (1. Juli 2009)

Den Urologen, der mir damals den Pigtail entfernt hat, könnte ich heute noch in sein Gesicht treten!


----------



## tokay20 (1. Juli 2009)

Carnologe schrieb:


> den Pigtail


 
Was'n das


----------



## Carnologe (1. Juli 2009)

Lange Geschichte...

Nierensteine...
Urin fliesst demnach nicht mehr in die Blase und das verursacht höllische Schmerzen.
Mann bekommt durch sein bestes Stück einen schlauch in die Niere geschoben, damit der Urin wieder abfliessen kann. Dabei wird der Harnleiter geweitet und der Nierenstein kommt dann fast von selbst heraus.
Die Entfernung von diesem Pigtail erfolgt lokal und ohne Betäubung.
Das metallene Führungsröhrchen habe ich heute noch vor Augen.

To much details?


----------



## tokay20 (1. Juli 2009)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Lange Geschichte...
> 
> Nierensteine...
> Urin fliesst demnach nicht mehr in die Blase und das verursacht höllische Schmerzen.
> ...


 
Ach Quatsch...hört sich aber echt nicht gut an!


----------



## Carnologe (1. Juli 2009)

Frauen, die Nierensteine bzw. eine Nierenkolik hatten, empfinden die Schmerzen bei der Geburt eines Babys als weniger schmerzhaft


----------



## Ope (1. Juli 2009)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Lange Geschichte...
> 
> Nierensteine...
> Urin fliesst demnach nicht mehr in die Blase und das verursacht höllische Schmerzen.
> ...



Habe ich auch schon durch ....  ist recht unangenehm ... vor allem wenn man das Teil auspi**** muß .....


----------



## Carnologe (1. Juli 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Habe ich auch schon durch ....  ist recht unangenehm ... vor allem wenn man das Teil auspi**** muß .....



Ja, wem sagst Du das. Meine Fresse, wir sind schon ein armer Haufen


----------



## Carnologe (1. Juli 2009)

Ich habe im richtigen Moment bestellt:

http://www.actionsports.de/Gabeln-D...xxer-World-Cup-Solo-Air-weiss-2008::9983.html


----------



## Ope (1. Juli 2009)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Ich habe im richtigen Moment bestellt:
> 
> http://www.actionsports.de/Gabeln-D...xxer-World-Cup-Solo-Air-weiss-2008::9983.html



Ich weiss .....


----------



## Carnologe (1. Juli 2009)

Bist Du für die Preise in dem Shop verwantwortlich?  
Die rote 2010er WC würde mir auch gut gefallen, aber da sind die Probleme und der höhere Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (1. Juli 2009)

Ich hab vermutlich die letzte bekommen  (Actionsports für 799)

Bis auf eine winzig kleine macke auf dem Gabelschaft, ist alles ok.
An der blauen Kompressionsschraube war es ein wenig ölig, aber ich denke das ist normal.


----------



## Osama (1. Juli 2009)

@carnologe: wenn du deine MZ zum dritten mal einschickst, verlang dein geld zurück!

hab ich damals bei meiner auch gemacht.


----------



## Carnologe (1. Juli 2009)

Ich werde sie verkaufen, sobald sie zurück kommt. Laut Cosmic Sports kommt die Gabel nächste Woche.

EDIT: Hast Du den vollen Preis zurückbekommen oder nur die Zeitwertgutschrift?


----------



## Ope (1. Juli 2009)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Bist Du für die Preise in dem Shop verwantwortlich?
> Die rote 2010er WC würde mir auch gut gefallen, aber da sind die Probleme und der höhere Preis.



Nein für die Preise bin ich nicht verantwortlich, ich kenne aber jemand der dort arbeitet und den Elmar bei SRAM.
Mit der 2010er würde ich noch warten, erstens bis Kinderkrankheiten ausgemerzt und zweitens der Preis gesunken ist.
Denke das wird bis ca. Oktober der Fall sein.

Nun dann .... rein mit dem Teil und ab auf die Piste


----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. Juli 2009)

Wollte meine so im Februar kaufen, sollte da schon etwas günstiger sein. Hoffe ich doch.


----------



## Osama (1. Juli 2009)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Ich werde sie verkaufen, sobald sie zurück kommt. Laut Cosmic Sports kommt die Gabel nächste Woche.
> 
> EDIT: Hast Du den vollen Preis zurückbekommen oder nur die Zeitwertgutschrift?


 
denn vollen preis!
(hab' aber vorher auch 'nen guuden bekommen)
...und des weiteren mußte ich das teil dreimal! inerhalb von ca. acht monaten einschicken:kotz:


----------



## Eggbuster (1. Juli 2009)

Wenn noch jemand ne neue 2009er Boxxer WC haben will...kÃ¶nnte da noch welche besorgen...kenn da en kompetenten kleinen Shop  und 799â¬ sind da auch machbar!


----------



## tokay20 (1. Juli 2009)

hmmmm......vielleicht sollte ich mal die wc vom blauen Demo einbauen - wenn ich da dann auch so aufrecht stehe, wäre es eine Überlegung wert......


----------



## Ope (1. Juli 2009)

Eggbuster schrieb:


> Wenn noch jemand ne neue 2009er Boxxer WC haben will...könnte da noch welche besorgen...kenn da en kompetenten kleinen Shop  und 799 sind da auch machbar!



Das wäre was für tokay20 ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (1. Juli 2009)

Tokay wenn Du auf Sabines Bullit anspielst, da kommt auch wieder die 66 rein, dann kommt es auch wieder tiefer


----------



## tokay20 (1. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Tokay wenn Du auf Sabines Bullit anspielst, da kommt auch wieder die 66 rein, dann kommt es auch wieder tiefer


 



Wiso das denn?

Aber mal im Ernst: auf dem Horst muss man wie ein Schluck Wasser in der Linkskurve sitzen, oder????


----------



## Hopi (1. Juli 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Das wäre was für tokay20 ......



nach der Vorstellung vom Sonntag die sie uns geboten hat, sollten wir über ein Körbchen am Lenker nachdenken


----------



## tokay20 (1. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> nach der Vorstellung vom Sonntag die sie uns geboten hat, sollten wir über ein Körbchen am Lenker nachdenken


 


pah! 

Das habe ich schon längst ! Total praktisch! Was da alles reingeht!


----------



## Hopi (2. Juli 2009)

Und bei deiner Speed kann da auch nix rausfallen


----------



## tokay20 (2. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Und bei deiner Speed kann da auch nix rausfallen


 

Eben 
Schnell kann ja jeder....oh - die Ivaliden können ja nur blöd im Stuhl sitzen und quaken....... 

Tja.....jedem das seine! N'est pas? 

Was ist nu mit der Gabel ? Warum tauscht ihr die wieder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (2. Juli 2009)

weil die bullits mehr FR sind und die 888 eigentlich für das nächste Rad ist


----------



## Ope (2. Juli 2009)

@Hopi;
Für wessen nächstes Rad ....  ???

@tokay20;
ich quake nicht ....... ich weiss alles besser  ...... (immer)

"Ironiemodus aus"


----------



## Hopi (2. Juli 2009)

ach das ist egal, bei uns gibt es kein dein und mein sondern unser


----------



## Ope (2. Juli 2009)

Also deins    ......


----------



## Hopi (2. Juli 2009)

Nee, eigentlich wird es wohl mehr von Sabine gefahren.


----------



## tokay20 (2. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> ach das ist egal, bei uns gibt es kein dein und mein sondern unser


 
ihr habt es gut ! 
das ist halt der Vorteil wenn man gleich groß und gleich *schwer* ist!!!!


----------



## Ope (2. Juli 2009)

Schmunzel ............................


----------



## Carnologe (2. Juli 2009)

Osama schrieb:


> denn vollen preis!
> (hab' aber vorher auch 'nen guuden bekommen)
> ...und des weiteren mußte ich das teil dreimal! inerhalb von ca. acht monaten einschicken:kotz:



Hmmm, dann müsst ich Dich 66er nochmal einbauen und solange fahren bis sie wieder Buchsenspiel hat. Kein Bock drauf -> ebay


----------



## Ope (3. Juli 2009)

Ich bleibe zur Schonung des Knies dieses Wochenende zu hause, wünsche euch allen aber viel Spaß beim Fahren und Schaufeln  

Grüße vom Opele


----------



## "Sebastian" (3. Juli 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Ich bleibe zur Schonung des Knies dieses Wochenende zu hause, wünsche euch allen aber viel Spaß beim Fahren und Schaufeln
> 
> Grüße vom Opele



Hey Ope,

was macht denn das Knie mittlerweile, ich hoffe du machst Fortschritte?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (3. Juli 2009)

[quote="Sebastian";6090641]Hey Ope,

was macht denn das Knie mittlerweile, ich hoffe du machst Fortschritte?! [/quote]

Danke der Nachfrage Sebastian ;

Ja, langsam .... aber es wird 
So wie es aussieht werde ich wohl vor dem Durchschnitt wieder fit, aber auch das ist noch relativ lang.
Ich denke das ich in so zwei Wochen beim Schaufeln helfen kann.
Meine erste vorsichtige Abfahrt wird aber wohl erst das Buckelnunner Rennen im Herbst sein.
Dann schaufel ich eben was die Hände hergeben


----------



## "Sebastian" (3. Juli 2009)

Freut mich das zu lesen!! Und dass du vor dem Durchschnitt wieder auf den Beinen bist, war mir auch so klar 

Und Buckelnunner Rennen ist ja auch mal ein klarer Ansporn.. Ich drück dir weiterhin die Daumen


----------



## guru39 (3. Juli 2009)

ich auch


----------



## Ope (3. Juli 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> ich auch



Du auch ...... was ???


----------



## Osama (3. Juli 2009)

ich auch ............selbstredend


----------



## Ope (3. Juli 2009)

Ach soooooo das .......  na klar ... ich auch ....


----------



## tokay20 (3. Juli 2009)

ich auch?


----------



## optibiker (3. Juli 2009)

ich auch wir brauchen doch ne neue Bestzeit!!!!!


----------



## guru39 (3. Juli 2009)

ich nochmal 

Hier mal Bilder von meiner neuen Wunderwaffe 













klein, wendig, und sauschnell 

alla donn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (3. Juli 2009)

Yeeeehaaaaaa ........


----------



## Osama (3. Juli 2009)

der vorderreifen  is falschrum montiat


----------



## Hopi (3. Juli 2009)

Mach dem Jung noch einen Luftdämpfer rein, der Hinterbau arbeitet bei dem kleinen erst wenn er einen Drop ins Flat macht.


----------



## tokay20 (3. Juli 2009)

wie geil! 
Muss feli mal anrufen - das muss er sich anschauen!!!

@osama: das macht der immer


----------



## tokay20 (3. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Mach dem Jung noch einen Luftdämpfer rein, der Hinterbau arbeitet bei dem kleinen erst wenn er einen Drop ins Flat macht.


 
wie meinst du das?

Isser zu leicht?

(das Problem hätte ich gerne mal!)

hmhmhmhm.....


----------



## ratte (3. Juli 2009)

@Tokay
Jetzt musst Du aufpassen, dass Du der Spur Deines Juniors, die Du so gelobt hast, überhaupt noch folgen kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (3. Juli 2009)

wie soll ich es sagen, zur Zeit hat er ca. 20mm FW im Popo


----------



## "Sebastian" (3. Juli 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> wie geil!
> Muss feli mal anrufen - das muss er sich anschauen!!!
> 
> @osama: das macht der immer



ist das das bike vom sohnemann?


----------



## tokay20 (3. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> wie soll ich es sagen, zur Zeit hat er ca. 20mm FW im Popo


 
.... im ... ? Aha....

Naja - ich bin ja einfach nur blind seinem Hinterreifen hinterher....aber ein bissl Potenzial hatte ich ja schon noch .....


Bin mal auf Sonntag gespannt......tja - und dann werden wir überlegen: Dämpfer fürs Kind oder eine WC für die Mama......das Eggbuster Angebot ist echt verführerisch.........

@eggbuster: gibt es die auch Schlammfarben? Oder zur Not in Schwarz?


----------



## tokay20 (3. Juli 2009)

[quote="Sebastian";6091193]ist das das bike vom sohnemann?[/quote]

Yes Sir!


----------



## Hopi (3. Juli 2009)

es liegt nicht an der Gabel bei Dir


----------



## Ope (3. Juli 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> wie meinst du das?
> 
> Isser zu leicht?
> 
> ...



*Wie oft noch ???????????????* 

*

Ja, ist er ........*


----------



## tokay20 (3. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> es liegt nicht an der Gabel bei Dir


 
Ja ich weiss!


----------



## tokay20 (3. Juli 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> *Wie oft noch ???????????????*
> 
> 
> 
> *Ja, ist er ........*


 
Bitte noch 123 x ! ok?


----------



## "Sebastian" (3. Juli 2009)

Na dann ists ja in guten Händen.. Seid ihr am Sonntag in Beerfelden und/ oder schaut ihr noch beim Riverjump vorbei?


----------



## Ope (3. Juli 2009)

Leichte Reifen gehören noch drauf ....
Big Betty FR Faltversion ... 
Und ein Monarch Dämpfer ins Heck ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (3. Juli 2009)

[quote="Sebastian";6091228]Na dann ists ja in guten Händen.. Seit ihr am Sonntag in Beerfelden und/ oder schaut ihr noch beim Riverjumo vorbei?[/quote]


Beides! 
Erst HD dann Beerfelden......


----------



## Hopi (3. Juli 2009)

er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! 
er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! 
er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! 
er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! 
er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! 
er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! 
er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! 
er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! 
er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! 
er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! 
er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! 
er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! 
er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! 
er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! 
er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! 
er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! 
er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! 
er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! 
er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! 
er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! 
er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! 
er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! 
er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! 
er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! 
er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! 
er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! 
er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! 
er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! 
er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! 

jetzt verstanden


----------



## tokay20 (3. Juli 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Leichte Reifen gehören noch drauf ....
> Big Betty FR Faltversion ...


 

Pah!


----------



## tokay20 (3. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht!
> er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht!
> er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht!
> er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht! er ist zu leicht!
> ...


 
hm - muss erst mal zählen!

und jetzt bitte noch mein Mantra!


----------



## Ope (3. Juli 2009)

*nö !!!* 

und ja jetzt lernst du's .... so is' brav


----------



## Hopi (3. Juli 2009)

war das Steuerroh jetzt eigentlich ganz?


----------



## Ope (3. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> war das Steuerroh jetzt eigentlich ganz?



Dessen bin ich nicht wirklich 100% sicher .....


----------



## tokay20 (3. Juli 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> *nö !!!*
> 
> und ja jetzt lernst du's .... so is' brav


 
Was lerne ich? Fahren?
hey - ich gebe doch immer mein Bestes.....und lerne und übe.....

Und: die WC würde ich doch nur nehmen, in der Hoffnung auch so angenehm aufrecht zu stehen wie bei Ratte! Das war echt supi!


----------



## Hopi (3. Juli 2009)

Das bullit ist kompakter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (3. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Das bullit ist kompakter


 
ja....ich weiss!

Ach manno - ich dachte das bighit ist klasse zum lernen.......seufz.....


----------



## Hopi (3. Juli 2009)

ist es doch auch


----------



## Ope (4. Juli 2009)

Hey yoyojas  ...
Fahrt ihr morsche nach Beerfelden?


----------



## tokay20 (4. Juli 2009)

uffff


----------



## Ope (5. Juli 2009)

uffff was???


----------



## tokay20 (5. Juli 2009)

:d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (5. Juli 2009)

@tokay20;

Blau???


----------



## Hardionline (5. Juli 2009)

ich galube: ufff soll müde bedeuten....
alles klar ope, was macht dein Knie?
wir fahren morgen nach HD und später kurz nach Beerfelden um runterrollen....
komm dach mal mit dem Puky rum!
Wir würden uns freuen euch zu sehen!


----------



## Ope (5. Juli 2009)

Ich schau mal ob ich sie überreden kann  ......
Knie bessert sich, aber irgendwie langsam ....


----------



## Hardionline (5. Juli 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Ich schau mal ob ich sie überreden kann  ......
> Knie bessert sich, aber irgendwie langsam ....


Leg die zwei in Ketten wenn sie sich verweigern!
..und verheil dein Knie mal ganz schnell!
Gute Nacht!
UND bis morgen!!!


----------



## Ope (5. Juli 2009)

Ich bemühe mich in beiderlei Dingen


----------



## Knorze (5. Juli 2009)

@ope
auf komm heute kannst neu strecke gucken um deinen heilungsprozess zu beschleunigen

falls net weiterhin gudhe bässerunk


----------



## yoyojas (5. Juli 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Hey yoyojas  ...
> Fahrt ihr morsche nach Beerfelden?



Hm wir wissen es noch nicht sind immoment am Grübeln wie sieht es denn bei dir aus kommst du?


----------



## tokay20 (5. Juli 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Hm wir wissen es noch nicht sind immoment am Grübeln wie sieht es denn bei dir aus kommst du?


 
meine Güte!
Das Thema hatten wir doch schon!

So fragt man nicht!

Sondern so:

hey Ope, bist du heute in Beerfelden?


----------



## ratte (5. Juli 2009)

Und? Wie ist sie, die neue Strecke?
Ich hoffe, die ist nicht gleich von den Strömen weggeschwemmt worden, die der/die eine oder andere heute aus seinen Poren gelassen hat. 

Habt Ihr noch gegrillt, oder hattet Ihr schon keine Lust mehr, weil Ihr selber unter den Protektoren schon gut durchgegart ward?


----------



## spankebt (5. Juli 2009)

Gibt es jetzt schon eine neu befahrbare Strecke?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardionline (5. Juli 2009)

Heute hat sich der Ope aber gut im Beerfeldener-Wald versteckt!


----------



## "Sebastian" (5. Juli 2009)

Hardionline schrieb:


> Heute hat sich der Ope aber gut im Beerfeldener-Wald versteckt!



Wart ihr noch beim Schaufenster des Sports?


----------



## optibiker (5. Juli 2009)

@ spankebt Ja, heute eröffnet!!! Hast zwei alternativen 1. mit Step down und langem Anlieger 2. mit großem road gap und viel flow auf der Line.
Ich finde sie gelungen! 

Wir sehn uns

Gruß Gunter


----------



## spankebt (5. Juli 2009)

Roadgap klingt sehr schön!  Würde mich sehr über Fotos freuen!


----------



## Hardionline (5. Juli 2009)

[quote="Sebastian";6096351]Wart ihr noch beim Schaufenster des Sports?[/quote]

Ja haben uns mal schon die fliegenden Jungs auf dem Weg in Neckar angeschaut! Unbedingt sehenswert!.....aber HEISSSSSSSSS wars da!

Chapeau vor Guru! ..auch für die Knipse die den Finger wie immer schnell am Abzug hatte!


----------



## tokay20 (5. Juli 2009)

Sodele: auch wenn Offtopic und man(n) wieder schimpft; in der IG bekomme ich das mit den eingebundenen Bildern net hin!

Das Kind ist megaglücklich!

Nun muss ich echt aufpassen, das ich bei meinen perfekt ausgestatten Männer mit meinem miserablen Fahrstil noch hinterherkomme! 

Ich werde mal in Richtung WC jammern....

Naja: also hier mal ein Bilder von der neuen Gabel und (!!) der Reifen ist nun wieder richtig! 
Ich erinnerte mich als ich den Flicken sah!



 



@Ratte: schöne Strecke! Schöner weicher Boden, schöner Flow - im Moment für mich genau richtig!
Gegrillt - nich wirklich aber so ein bischen!


----------



## Ope (5. Juli 2009)

Hab mich heute mal schön gesonnt äääähm geschont .....  
Wäre allerdings ganz klar lieber gefahren oder hätte geschaufelt. Ist aber im Moment kontra produktiv .....


----------



## Hardionline (5. Juli 2009)

Rothaut! 

Kein Kommentar!


----------



## Hardionline (5. Juli 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Hab mich heute mal schön gesonnt äääähm geschont .....
> Wäre allerdings ganz klar lieber gefahren oder hätte geschaufelt. Ist aber im Moment kontra produktiv .....



Soso!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (6. Juli 2009)

Hardionline schrieb:


> Soso!!



Meine ärztliche und physiotherapeutische Betreuung hat verlauten lassen das ich schon viel zu viel "rumhampel" ....  was auch immer sie damit meinen ....... 
Nee, mal im ernst; wenn ichs jetzt versau' dauerts um so länger .....
Also muss ich mich zusammenreissen, und das geht besser ohne Bikes um mich herum  zumindest im Moment.
So in ein bis zwei Wochen wenn ich die Krücken weglassen darf kann ich schon einiges mehr anstellen


----------



## spankebt (6. Juli 2009)

Schade, dass die Bilderanfrage komplett ignoriert wird...


----------



## optibiker (6. Juli 2009)

@spankept  Es waren ein Paar Jungs da mit Foto in der Hand! Weis aber nicht ob die auch von besagten Spots Aufnahmen der Flugshow gemacht haben. Musst warten bis jemand postet.  Gruß Opti...


----------



## Ope (6. Juli 2009)

spankebt schrieb:


> Schade, dass die Bilderanfrage komplett ignoriert wird...



Die wirds geben wenn die Strecke fertig ist und jemand Zeit hat diese zu fotografieren. 
Diverse Einblicke findet man ja in den Fotoalben der hier aktiven User oder auf der Homepage.
Also immer locker bleiben


----------



## FordPrefect (6. Juli 2009)

optibiker schrieb:


> @ spankebt Ja, heute eröffnet!!! Hast zwei alternativen 1. mit Step down und langem Anlieger 2. mit großem road gap und viel flow auf der Line.
> Ich finde sie gelungen!
> 
> Wir sehn uns
> ...


 






 ROADGAP *Sabber*


----------



## Ope (6. Juli 2009)

FordPrefect schrieb:


> ROADGAP *Sabber*



Bitte keine zu hohen Ansprüche stellen, wird nicht a la Winterberg 
Absprung geschätzt 80-100cm hoch, Weite ca. 2m-2,5m (über einen Forstweg halt). 
Schöne schnelle Anfahrt ....

Hab' ich mir schön aus den Fingern gesogen nach der letzten Begutachtung vor einer Woche .... gelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## optibiker (6. Juli 2009)

@FordPrefect 
Hab dich garnicht sabbern sehn!

@Ope  kannst Du wenn Du schnell bist gut 3-4 Meter ziehen

Opti...


----------



## Ope (6. Juli 2009)

Fein, ich freue mich drauf wenn ich wieder darf


----------



## Knorze (6. Juli 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Bitte keine zu hohen Ansprüche stellen, wird nicht a la Winterberg
> Absprung geschätzt 80-100cm hoch, Weite ca. 2m-2,5m (über einen Forstweg halt).
> Schöne schnelle Anfahrt ....
> 
> Hab' ich mir schön aus den Fingern gesogen nach der letzten Begutachtung vor einer Woche .... gelle?




@opti
man merkt das der ope das fertige gap noch nicht gesehen hat

1. aus seinem geschätzten 80-100cm absprung sind ca.140-150cm geworden(wird wohl aber noch nen bissl mehr werden müssen, wie ich(bzw.mein rad) gestern mehrfach feststellen musste.

2. die weite: 2m-2,5m wenn man noch ca 4m draufpackt kommts hin.

3. Schöne schnelle Anfahrt .... aha wo war die nochmal
wir mussten aus der anfahrt vorübergehend sogar eine kurve entnehmen das man, mit pedalieren bis zur absprungkante, gerade so in richtung landung kommt. der boden ist einfach noch zu fluffig, aber das ist ja immoment gerade der reiz dadran 

gruss


----------



## Ope (6. Juli 2009)

Das hört sich an als wäre der Absprung recht steil geworden im Kontrast zur doch recht flachen Landung ..... 
*Will jetzt auch ein Bild, sofort !!!   *


----------



## Knorze (6. Juli 2009)

ne steil is der nicht nur mussten wir die absprungkante halt etwas mehr hochziehen das man drüber kommt. der absprung hat absolut null kick, ist ein reines "speedgap" falls man das so bezeichnen kann. wenn du´s bis in die landung schaffst ist es eigentlich recht perfekt, da man ja eh recht schnell ist/sein sollte.
mein foto ist noch in bella italia somit kann ich dir leider kein foto machen


----------



## Ope (6. Juli 2009)

menno ...... jetzt  muß ich auch


----------



## Hopi (6. Juli 2009)

Ope nicht heulen, bist Du am WE da? Dann mache ich Dir auch ein Bild wenn Du auf dem Gap stehst


----------



## Ope (6. Juli 2009)

@Hopi;
Ich hoffe Sonntag kommen zu können, ja .......
Nene ich stell' mich da ned drauf ..... ihr schmeisst mich nur runter und verscharrt mich in der Landung .....


----------



## Hopi (6. Juli 2009)

ich kann doch noch gar nicht schaufeln


----------



## Ope (6. Juli 2009)

Aber Bagger fah'n vielleicht .....  ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (6. Juli 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> @Hopi;
> Ich hoffe Sonntag kommen zu können, ja .......
> Nene ich stell' mich da ned drauf ..... ihr schmeisst mich nur runter und verscharrt mich in der Landung .....


 
Oh da hatten wir gestern schon die Idee!
Als wir Paul suchten, meinte einer das wäre der 1. schreiende Absprung....

@Knorze: kennen wir uns etwa?


----------



## Hopi (6. Juli 2009)

Ich würde doch nie jemand von euch vergraben


----------



## tokay20 (6. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich würde doch nie jemand von euch vergraben


 

stimmt - dann kannste den Vergrabenen ja gar nimmer ärgern oder trainieren .....


----------



## Hopi (6. Juli 2009)

Ope kann ich nix beibringen


----------



## tokay20 (6. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ope kann ich nix beibringen


 
Ope kannste nix beibringen weil er es schon kann und mir kannste nix beibringen weil ich lehrreistent bin - wolltest du darauf hinaus ?


----------



## Ope (6. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ope kann ich nix beibringen



Doch !!!



Bagger fah'n!!!   


<----- hat übrigens PN Verbot .....  erteilt durch die Gummikönigin ....


----------



## tokay20 (6. Juli 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Doch !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ope (6. Juli 2009)

Zitat aus einer PN von Frau "t" aus "OF" an Herrn "O" aus "MOS" ;

Klappe Puppe .............


----------



## tokay20 (6. Juli 2009)

Uppps...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (6. Juli 2009)

Ist die Rubberqueen eigentlich die Frau vom Michelinmännchen oder mit ihm verwandt ???


----------



## tokay20 (6. Juli 2009)

Wir müssen mal ins Wohnzimmer....sonst gibt es Mecker hier......


----------



## Ope (6. Juli 2009)

Warum?
Aber gut ... lasset uns in das Wohngemach schreiten .........


----------



## Deleted 130247 (6. Juli 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Zitat aus einer PN von Frau "t" aus "OF" an Herrn "O" aus "MOS" ;
> 
> Klappe Puppe .............


  Ich habe das ´mal " gemeldet "


----------



## tokay20 (6. Juli 2009)

pffff!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (6. Juli 2009)

Husch in´s Wohnzimmer, aber flott !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoyojas (6. Juli 2009)

@ Kröte sag mal warum gehst du net ans Handy wenn man dich anruft heee


----------



## Ope (6. Juli 2009)

Mal kurz hier verweilt um nach dem Rechten zu sehen ....


----------



## tokay20 (6. Juli 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> @ Kröte sag mal warum gehst du net ans Handy wenn man dich anruft heee


 

guggst du Wohnzimmer IG (5 Seiten Posts) dann weisste warum!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (6. Juli 2009)

Habe ich schon " Durchlaucht "gepostet. Also noch ´mal von vorne, SA mit dem PKW unterwegs. Aquaplaning inne Kurve, ich ä wengele zu fast, schepper , schepper in die Planken gedotzt . So, Karre schrott. Ich hatte Firmen tel. dabei. PKW von der BAB gezerrt. Nachts zu meinem Vater , ubernachtet, morgens an seinen Landcruiser den PKW -Hänger angebunden und meine Schrottkarre geholt. Wie gesagt hatte Firmentel dabei. War um 2300 ca. Zuhause. Ich konnte nicht sehen daß Ihr angerufen hattet.


----------



## yoyojas (6. Juli 2009)

Hui dat war ja mal heftig wisst ihr ich komme gar nicht mehr nach, erst mal Forum durch blättern und jetzt gehe ich mal ins Wohnzimmer und lese meine Abendlektüre fertig  bis gleich


----------



## Hardionline (6. Juli 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Habe ich schon " Durchlaucht "gepostet. Also noch ´mal von vorne, SA mit dem PKW unterwegs. Aquaplaning inne Kurve, ich ä wengele zu fast, schepper , schepper in die Planken gedotzt . So, Karre schrott. Ich hatte Firmen tel. dabei. PKW von der BAB gezerrt. Nachts zu meinem Vater , ubernachtet, morgens an seinen Landcruiser den PKW -Hänger angebunden und meine Schrottkarre geholt. Wie gesagt hatte Firmentel dabei. War um 2300 ca. Zuhause. Ich konnte nicht sehen daß Ihr angerufen hattet.



So eine Scheissse!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (6. Juli 2009)

Das blöde ist jetzt nur, neue Karre  und kein GB , oder gebrauchte Karre   und GB ,


----------



## tokay20 (6. Juli 2009)

oder gebrauchte Karre und gebrauchtes GB.....evt. fällt mri noch was ein! ;-)


----------



## Deleted 130247 (6. Juli 2009)

Nix da, vergiß es, eins von beiden muß " neu " sein.


----------



## Ope (6. Juli 2009)

ÖVM und viele GBionen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (6. Juli 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Nix da, vergiß es, eins von beiden muß " neu " sein.


 

okääääiiii.....aber warum braucht man mit der Doka noch einen PKW?????


----------



## Deleted 130247 (6. Juli 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> okääääiiii.....aber warum braucht man mit der Doka noch einen PKW?????


Hä, Haaallooo, ich kann ja wohl kaum mit der Doka vor´m Casino in Baden Baden vorfahren, bzw. in die Tiefgarage, geschweige den Samstags Abends die Kurmeile entlang düsen, geht gar nicht.


----------



## Hopi (6. Juli 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Hä, Haaallooo, ich kann ja wohl kaum mit der Doka vor´m Casino in Baden Baden vorfahren, bzw. in die Tiefgarage, geschweige den Samstags Abends die Kurmeile entlang düsen, geht gar nicht.



ein paar fette Alu´s drauf dann passt das schon


----------



## Deleted 130247 (6. Juli 2009)

, nene, ist zum Glück aus meiner düsteren Vergangenheit , habe zum Glück den Absprung geschafft, hätte böse enden können


----------



## Ope (6. Juli 2009)

Diese Kroete kann keinen Verlockungen wiederstehen ......


----------



## Deleted 130247 (6. Juli 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Diese Kroete kann keinen Verlockungen wiederstehen ......


Nun ja, wenn´s böse kommt dann schon


----------



## Hopi (6. Juli 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Diese Kroete kann keinen Verlockungen wiederstehen ......



genau, wer sich en G-Box ION kaufen will, der packt sich auch 19" Alu´s an den Bus


----------



## Deleted 130247 (6. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> genau, wer sich en G-Box ION kaufen will, der packt sich auch 19" Alu´s an den Bus


  Hmmm, ´mal schauen.....19".....hmm,.....


----------



## guru39 (7. Juli 2009)

@Tokay20







weiß ist schön!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (7. Juli 2009)

ja.....das stimmt!
weiss ist ein Traum! wie konnte ich das bisher nur übersehen!!!!!!!


----------



## FordPrefect (7. Juli 2009)

jetzt mal wieder ontopic 

Wie weit ist denn schon die dritte Freeride-Strecke?

Machts gut und danke für den Fisch


----------



## optibiker (7. Juli 2009)

@FordPrefect   hast du die Antworten auf Deine Anfragen nicht gelesen?? Gehe mal 2 oder 3 Seiten zurück dort stets geschrieben! Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil! 

Gruß Opti...


----------



## FordPrefect (7. Juli 2009)

optibiker schrieb:


> @FordPrefect hast du die Antworten auf Deine Anfragen nicht gelesen?? Gehe mal 2 oder 3 Seiten zurück dort stets geschrieben! Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!
> 
> Gruß Opti...


 
lach danke.... ich schussel


----------



## Ope (7. Juli 2009)

Es wird immer besser in unserem hübschen kleinen Park 
Ich will ihn bald wieder nutzen, menno .... 

@ optibiker; lasst mir bitte auch Arbeit übrig, gefälligst ..... grummel


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Juli 2009)

Nö !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (7. Juli 2009)

Du freches erdwühlendes Amphibium


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Juli 2009)

Ich trage zur Auflockerung dergleichen bei, gelle


----------



## Ope (7. Juli 2009)

der selbigen .......


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Juli 2009)

Phh, ändert jedenfalls nichts an der Tatsache.


----------



## Ope (7. Juli 2009)

Na warte Fröschlein ......  bald gibts Schenkelchen ....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Juli 2009)

Paß´ auf Du, bin kein ordinärer Frosch, immer mit Ruhe und Bedacht ja. Und wie Du schon selbst sagtest, irgendwann überhole ich Dich einmal und latsche gemütlich mit meinen Stampferchen über Dich drüber


----------



## Ope (7. Juli 2009)




----------



## Ope (7. Juli 2009)

Bis später ihr lieben


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Juli 2009)

Sauf net so viel !!


----------



## foodrunner (7. Juli 2009)

Hy Leut
des is schon e geile Schau was ihr dort abzieht,
Tolle Sprünge
Super Artiste
Eh affestarke Truppe
Turbo Action

S war eh super Sunntaisch bei euch
Bis demnächst

Ach, ich hab was vun eme renne gehört, wnn iss des?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osama (7. Juli 2009)

War da was ?


----------



## foodrunner (7. Juli 2009)

Jo ´
eh super Bikeschau


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Juli 2009)

Wann war die ???, hm, also von ´ner Beikschau weiß ich nichts.


----------



## Hardionline (7. Juli 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Wann war die ???, hm, also von ´ner Beikschau weiß ich nichts.



....yo wir sollten mal'n schlurie fragen eh!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Juli 2009)

Wer zum Henker ist den der ?


----------



## Hardionline (7. Juli 2009)




----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Juli 2009)




----------



## Hardionline (7. Juli 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Wer zum Henker ist den der ?



AH!....Gedenkfeier im Staples Center, oder so


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Juli 2009)

Also der Typ sah die letzten Jahre ******* aus aber die Musik war/ist gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Juli 2009)

Heeeh, wieso wird nicht ******* gedruckt wenn ich ******* schreibe,


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Juli 2009)

Also dann Kot.


----------



## Hardionline (7. Juli 2009)

Stimme ich dir voll zu, der hatte irendwas Fremdes an sich oder in sich. Naja jetzt gehts ab nach Hause für MJ! 
Wo immer das ist.


----------



## Hardionline (7. Juli 2009)

Huch noch schnell geändert! War ein Versuch für böse Wörter!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Juli 2009)

, könnte hinkommen, der hatte einen " Fremden " in sich.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Juli 2009)

Hallo Helllsing, was sagst Du dazu ?, hä ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (7. Juli 2009)

Was war'n das für ein Findelkind???


----------



## Helllsing (7. Juli 2009)

Wozu? hä? habich was gemacht? xD


----------



## Ope (7. Juli 2009)

Helllsing schrieb:


> Wozu? hä? habich was gemacht? xD



Lies mal das Findelkind "foodrunner" da oben .....
Kroetchen (Schenkelspender) meinte ob du's auch verdächtig findest?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Juli 2009)

Helllsing schrieb:


> Wozu? hä? habich was gemacht? xD


Ja sach ma, ich denk Du ließt mit ?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Juli 2009)

Sack Du, das mit dem Schenkelspender melde ich aber jetzt !!


----------



## Helllsing (7. Juli 2009)

Ich versteh´den net, kann mir des mal jemand mal übersetzen? xD
tut mir leid ich weiß grad garnich was abgeht.. was schon ne weile nichmehr im Fred... sorry  keine zeit


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Juli 2009)

Wie bitte ? , jedesmal wenn ich Dich sehe bist Du auf der B-felden Seite, komm´ schon !


----------



## Helllsing (7. Juli 2009)

weil ich vergessen hab mich abzumelden... ´:/


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Juli 2009)

Waaas ?, , was das wieder kostet, mann mann mann.


----------



## Helllsing (7. Juli 2009)

das kostet nix, ich hab Flatrate xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helllsing (7. Juli 2009)

Ach, bevor ich s vergess´ ... kommst du eig. am 25. bzw. 26. auch???


----------



## Ope (7. Juli 2009)

Minimum ne Kiste Zäpfle .... zu bezahlen bei Anwesenheit in Beerfelden. Dann aber sofort und nur an hier einschlägig bekannte Personen 

...................................... wie zum Beispiel den Delikatess-Oberschenkeln ...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Juli 2009)

Helllsing schrieb:


> das kostet nix, ich hab Flatrate xD


 Ich rede von den Energiekosten, mann mann mann.


----------



## Helllsing (7. Juli 2009)

asoooo... ham wir auch flatrate xD


----------



## Ope (7. Juli 2009)

Helllsing schrieb:


> Ach, bevor ich s vergess´ ... kommst du eig. am 25. bzw. 26. auch???



??? Wie meinen ???


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Juli 2009)

Hallooo Mod, ..........


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Juli 2009)

Was ist am fünfundzwanzigsten und sechsundzwanzigsten ??


----------



## Ope (7. Juli 2009)

..... ich liebe Fleisch ...












in jeder Form lecker ...... am besten wenns kurz zuvor noch gehüpft hat ....


----------



## Helllsing (7. Juli 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> ??? Wie meinen ???


Ich mein die klöte.. und ich mein ob er nach Beerfelden kommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helllsing (7. Juli 2009)

verdammt!!! ich mein Kröte... -.-´


----------



## Ope (7. Juli 2009)

Helllsing schrieb:


> Ich mein die klöte.. und ich mein ob er nach Beerfelden kommt...



Die Klöten-Kröte???


----------



## Helllsing (7. Juli 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Die Klöten-Kröte???


Ja die...  egal, ich hau mich hin, muss morgen früh raus.
Also haut rein!!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Juli 2009)

So , ich hab´s gemeldet, ich laß´ mich doch hier net... , wo komme´ mer den hin, ä Frechheit, laß mir den nur komme.....


----------



## Ope (7. Juli 2009)

Bin doch do .....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Juli 2009)

Ohje, ratet ´mal wer da ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (7. Juli 2009)

Soll ich das schlimmste annehmen was geht?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Juli 2009)

Jepp.


----------



## Ope (7. Juli 2009)

Na und???
Wolln wir ihn hier foppen, oder Wohnzimmer?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Juli 2009)

Ins WZ kommt er doch nicht


----------



## Ope (7. Juli 2009)

Eben  .... darum ....


----------



## Ope (7. Juli 2009)

Habt ihr noch einen geheimen Fred???
Haaaaaallooooooooooooooooooo  ..............................


----------



## tokay20 (8. Juli 2009)




----------



## Ope (8. Juli 2009)

OK .... geh ich halt schlafen .... bin eh müd' ....

Edit; ohhhhh . einen guten Abend tokay20


----------



## tokay20 (8. Juli 2009)




----------



## yoyojas (8. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen ihr lieben seid ihr schon alle wach, glaube nicht da ihr ja wieder bis in die Puppen wach wart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (8. Juli 2009)

hä? na logsich.....schon lange am arbeiten


----------



## guru39 (8. Juli 2009)

bin wach *gäääääähhhhhhhhnnnnnnnn*.


----------



## Osama (8. Juli 2009)

ersma pause.
mahlzeit


----------



## Ope (8. Juli 2009)

So, wieder wach ....... 

*@osama*; ist der Pfannkuchen für mich???


----------



## yoyojas (8. Juli 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> So, wieder wach .......
> 
> *@osama*; ist der Pfannkuchen für mich???



Schlafmütze du, den ganzen Tag nur essen, trinken und Schlafen alles im wechsel tzz tzz tzz


----------



## Ope (8. Juli 2009)

hmmmm ..... war heute vormittag arbeiten.
Dafür gabs nen geschwollenes Knie als Quittung


----------



## Osama (8. Juli 2009)

das is' ein eierkuchen!!!


und ich glaube den magsu nich.


----------



## Ope (8. Juli 2009)

esse ich auch .......


----------



## tokay20 (8. Juli 2009)

bei uns gab es heute apfelpfannkuchen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (8. Juli 2009)

N'Abend,
hat eigentlich schon jemand mit dem Wettergott für's Wochenende gesprochen?
Hab irgendwo gelesen, dass da eine Tierdressur stattfinden soll.
Kröten lernen springen und Ratten fliegen.


----------



## Ope (8. Juli 2009)

Ich hoffe *Osama* und *Kroete* haben mit ihren *Wettergöttern* schon *alles geregelt*,
bei Dreckswetter komme ich nicht nach Beerfelden .... sonst hock' ich ja die ganze Zeit im Auto ....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Juli 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> N'Abend,
> hat eigentlich schon jemand mit dem Wettergott für's Wochenende gesprochen?
> Hab irgendwo gelesen, dass da eine Tierdressur stattfinden soll.
> Kröten lernen springen und Ratten fliegen.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Juli 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Ich hoffe *Osama* und *Kroete* haben mit ihren *Wettergöttern* schon *alles geregelt*,
> bei Dreckswetter komme ich nicht nach Beerfelden .... sonst hock' ich ja die ganze Zeit im Auto ....


 Ist alles geregelt


----------



## Ope (8. Juli 2009)

<---- bereitet sich auf seine Aufgabe als Mentaltrainer vor ......


----------



## yoyojas (8. Juli 2009)

Brauche auch bald einen Mentaltrainer aber für das Wetter bin schon am    und wenn das so weiter geht mit dem Wetter.com aussichten dann schlag ich den  ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (8. Juli 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> <---- bereitet sich auf seine Aufgabe als Mentaltrainer vor ......


Oha, gibbet Euch Invaliden dann wieder im Doppelpack?
Oder einzeln, damit Ihr Euch besser auf Die Strecken verteilen könnt und das Entrinnen schwieriger wird?
Oder jeder seinen persönlichen Dompteur?


----------



## Ope (8. Juli 2009)

Das werden Hopi und ich in einer geheimen Sitzung entscheiden


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Juli 2009)

@ All, Trollalarm, ab ins " Wohnzimmer " !


----------



## Ope (8. Juli 2009)

S' Kroetchen ist wie so ein Erdmännchen ..........


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Juli 2009)

Zwo drei vier marschieren wir schnellen Lauf ................!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Juli 2009)

Einer muß doch auf Euch aufpaßen ! Augen und Ohren überall.


----------



## yoyojas (9. Juli 2009)

.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. Juli 2009)

Was ?, noch nicht rasiert ? tststs, guten Morgen.


----------



## yoyojas (9. Juli 2009)

ich trinke schon lange kaffee und sie ist noch oben
moin gerd


----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. Juli 2009)

Moin, äh, Troll 2 ist anwesend , ich gehe rüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlurie2 (9. Juli 2009)

Alarm an Alle 
Ab ins Körbchen ihr Erdmännschen


----------



## guru39 (9. Juli 2009)




----------



## schlurie2 (9. Juli 2009)

I don't need your food


----------



## schlurie2 (9. Juli 2009)

I am not interested in your whole forum at all,
I only find the conversations funny for you and there
you communicate in what new German language here.
One can only study at it!
It is also interesting if I am on the side that a warning then immediately seems!


----------



## Ope (9. Juli 2009)

schlurie2 schrieb:


> I don't need your food



you get none ......


----------



## Ope (9. Juli 2009)

gääähn ....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. Juli 2009)

Ich bin drüben


----------



## Ope (9. Juli 2009)

ahh ... ok


----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. Juli 2009)

S 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlurie2 (9. Juli 2009)

hello carries on quietly good evening,
being able to not be disturbed,
I am even if with you on the side you think,
am at google,
than with you


----------



## Ope (9. Juli 2009)

muhahaaaaahhaaaaa ...... 
Wie geil ist das denn???
Ich lach' mich schlapp ....

der kann weder Deutsch noch Englisch ...


----------



## Hardionline (9. Juli 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> muhahaaaaahhaaaaa ......
> Wie geil ist das denn???
> Ich lach' mich schlapp ....
> 
> der kann weder Deutsch noch Englisch ...



?war da IRGENDETWAS ?


----------



## Ope (9. Juli 2009)

@ Hardionline; nene ..... der Fernseher .....


----------



## schlurie2 (10. Juli 2009)

Wissen Sie Ope ,
es ist halt auch nicht jeder so intelligent und schlau wie Sie!
Es stimmt ich kann kein deutsch,denn ich bin kein Deutscher
Es stimmt ich kann kein Englisch,denn ich bin kein Engländer
Ich bin ein Mensch ,
deshalb können mich nur Menschen ärgern und keine .... ......!


----------



## Osama (10. Juli 2009)

oh,  ein pseudo-intellektueller cosmopolit.

was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (10. Juli 2009)

Wo ?


----------



## Ope (10. Juli 2009)

Mahlzeit     @Osama (pancake & ahornsirup)

Edit; gibts jetzt wirklich .... mmmhh lecker


----------



## Deleted 130247 (10. Juli 2009)

Hotdog mit Sahnefüllung !


----------



## Deleted 130247 (10. Juli 2009)

Jaa, ...Schinken-Käse-Salami-Baquette und dazu löffelweise Tzatziki, Maaahlzeit.


----------



## schlurie2 (10. Juli 2009)

Froschschenkel gedünstet in Haselnussbutter, leicht gewürzt mit Salz, Pfeffer, Knoblauch und Zironenstreifen
Angerichtet im Brunnennkressenest
garniert mit Schnittlauchblüte und getoasteten Weißbrotrouten

Hm, das schmeckt wie zartes Hähnchenbrustfilet


----------



## schlurie2 (10. Juli 2009)

Klare Schildkrötensuppe mit Portwein und gekochtem Schildkrötenfleisch in Würfel geschnitten,
garniert mit Schmandhäupchen und Wildrosenblätter


----------



## poritz (10. Juli 2009)

schnitzel


----------



## FordPrefect (11. Juli 2009)

morgen vor ort  nur für dich Gerd


----------



## Deleted 130247 (11. Juli 2009)

FordPrefect schrieb:


> morgen vor ort  nur für dich Gerd


 ,   ich habe etwas für Dich.


----------



## mau_li (12. Juli 2009)

Schönen gruß an all die Erbauer der neuen Strecke hat mir sehr sehr gut gefallen wird sicherlich noch spaßige Tage dort geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Sebastian" (12. Juli 2009)

Gibts jetzt schon Bilder von der neuen Strecke oder Streckenabschnitten?


----------



## Ope (12. Juli 2009)

Freut mich das der Verlauf der neuen Strecke gut ankommt. Noch fehlen ein paar Gimmicks, die kommen jetzt aber nach und nach dazu 

@Sebastian; ich weiss nicht ob dort Bilder gemacht wurden   .....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (12. Juli 2009)

Nö, noch keine.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (12. Juli 2009)

....." Tunneldurchfahrt ".....


----------



## Ope (12. Juli 2009)

Ich schnapp mir Chips und Bier und verziehe mich ins Wohnzimmer


----------



## Deleted 130247 (12. Juli 2009)

" Es " ist doch garnicht anwesend, also gut.


----------



## Ope (12. Juli 2009)

Da ists aber gemütlich  .......


----------



## schlurie2 (13. Juli 2009)

Da ists aber gemütlich  
genau


----------



## Ope (13. Juli 2009)

@ Kroete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. Juli 2009)

Hier ist´s gerade ungemütlich


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. Juli 2009)

Irgendwie ist hier absolut nichts los .


----------



## "Sebastian" (13. Juli 2009)

Findste? Na dann müss ma da mal was dran ändern..


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. Juli 2009)

Sers Sebastian.


----------



## "Sebastian" (13. Juli 2009)

Grüß dich Gerdchen,

wie wars am Sonntag? Was gibts Neues??


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. Juli 2009)

Es hat sich einiges getan. Neue Strecke und so. Guckst Du in der IG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Sebastian" (13. Juli 2009)

Da les ich schon die ganze Zeit, aber langsam will ichs auch mal sehen.. Aber es gibt Tage da komm ich in der IG mitm lesen nicht mehr hinterher..  Aber beim Streckenbau ist ja noch alles überschaubar


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. Juli 2009)

, ich komme manchmal auch nicht mit.


----------



## FordPrefect (14. Juli 2009)

IG IG  sollte ich das kennen... Ihr mit eurer Interessensgemeinschaft.....tzzzzz 

Nachtrag: Sehr geehrter Herr Schlurie, sparen Sie sich bitte Ihre Emails, da diese unverzüglich im SPAM-Ordner landen......


----------



## Deleted 130247 (14. Juli 2009)

Nachtrag: Sehr geehrter Herr Schlurie, sparen Sie sich bitte Ihre Emails, da diese unverzüglich im SPAM-Ordner landen......[/quote]


----------



## "Sebastian" (14. Juli 2009)

Will da jemand in unser Wohnzimmer?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (14. Juli 2009)

Pah, da hat er 0 Chancen !!!


----------



## "Sebastian" (14. Juli 2009)

Stimmt, da passt unser Hausherr, ähh Kröte, schon drauf auf..


----------



## Deleted 130247 (14. Juli 2009)




----------



## Deleted 130247 (14. Juli 2009)

Hallo Pink´chen, schön Dich zu sehen.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (14. Juli 2009)

Hmm, spricht nicht mehr mit mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Think_Pink (14. Juli 2009)

Hups...

Natürlich red ich noch mit dir  Hatte die Seite vorhin geöffnet und kurz was gelesen und es schließen vergessen, sorry  

Liebe Grüße,

Meike


----------



## Deleted 130247 (14. Juli 2009)

:d


----------



## Deleted 130247 (14. Juli 2009)

Mist, bei mir funzt der Big Grin nicht mehr richtig.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (14. Juli 2009)

Probier, , ah jetzt


----------



## schlurie2 (14. Juli 2009)

*ga*


----------



## yoyojas (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo heilige Kröte Poseidon sagt, Zeus hat gesagt , " das wetter wird gut am WE " stimmt das


----------



## Deleted 130247 (15. Juli 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Hallo heilige Kröte Poseidon sagt, Zeus hat gesagt , " das wetter wird gut am WE " stimmt das


  Ich lüge nicht, Poseidon ebenfalls nicht und beim Zeus, der lügt erst recht nicht.


----------



## schlurie2 (15. Juli 2009)




----------



## mtomac204de (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo bin nach langer Fernreise wieder zurück und wollte mal wissen was so in Beerfelden abgeht? Bevor ich mich auf den Weg dorthin mache wäre nett wenn ihr mir bescheid geben könntet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoyojas (15. Juli 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Ich lüge nicht, Poseidon ebenfalls nicht und beim Zeus, der lügt erst recht nicht.



Ha ha ha Kröte gebe mir saures und gebe mir ein schönes Woende


----------



## Knorze (15. Juli 2009)

ich weiss ja nicht, aber des kann ja wieder alless oder nichts heissen

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0000885

wir werden es sehen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (15. Juli 2009)

mtomac204de schrieb:


> Hallo bin nach langer Fernreise wieder zurück und wollte mal wissen was so in Beerfelden abgeht? Bevor ich mich auf den Weg dorthin mache wäre nett wenn ihr mir bescheid geben könntet


Wer bist Du? Habe Dich hier noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (15. Juli 2009)

Vertraut uns. ( Signatur ), scheiß auf Wetterdienst


----------



## mtomac204de (15. Juli 2009)

War früher öffters in Beerfelden ganz am Anfang dann letztes Jahr mit Freunden beim dem Rennen dabei das echt klasse war, musste dann aber für 8 Monate ins Ausland arbeiten bist du der ältere Herr mit dem Doka?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (15. Juli 2009)

Wir sind alle älter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knorze (15. Juli 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Wir sind alle älter.




räusper hust räusper


----------



## tokay20 (15. Juli 2009)

hey - Kröte: zieh mich da nicht mit rein!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (15. Juli 2009)

, is´ ja gut !


----------



## mtomac204de (15. Juli 2009)

Ups sorry bin eben noch ziemlich jung !!! Hat sich denn was verändert in Beerfelden zum letzten Jahr, ist ziemlich anstrengend über 100 seiten durch zu lesen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (15. Juli 2009)

Knorze schrieb:


> räusper hust räusper


 Du natürlich nicht, Jungspund.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (15. Juli 2009)

mtomac204de schrieb:


> Ups sorry bin eben noch ziemlich jung !!! Hat sich denn was verändert in Beerfelden zum letzten Jahr, ist ziemlich anstrengend über 100 seiten durch zu lesen


 Lesen bildet


----------



## Deleted 130247 (15. Juli 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> hey - Kröte: zieh mich da nicht mit rein!


  Ich ziehe nicht, ich schubse.


----------



## tokay20 (15. Juli 2009)

hm......ja dann.....haben ja nun ein paar vierziger zu feiern dieses Jahr - der erste Schritt ist getan!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (15. Juli 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> hm......ja dann.....haben ja nun ein paar vierziger zu feiern dieses Jahr - der erste Schritt ist getan!


 Habe ich zum Glück schon hinter mir


----------



## mtomac204de (15. Juli 2009)

Wohne jetzt in der Pfalz lohnt es sich rüber zu kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (15. Juli 2009)

Was für eine Frage, auf jeden Fall lohnt es sich


----------



## Ope (16. Juli 2009)

Verdammt ...... ich hasse bikefreie Zeit .....


----------



## schlurie2 (16. Juli 2009)




----------



## mtomac204de (16. Juli 2009)

Giebt es nun neue Strecken


----------



## Khakiflame (16. Juli 2009)

du kannst ja auch auf der internetseite des parks gucken 

aber ja es gibt neue strecken, 1 2 3 stehen zur auswahl


----------



## yoyojas (16. Juli 2009)

:d :d :d


----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. Juli 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> :d :d :d


Groß D eingeben.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. Juli 2009)

Khakiflame schrieb:


> du kannst ja auch auf der internetseite des parks gucken
> 
> aber ja es gibt neue strecken, 1 2 3 stehen zur auswahl


Eigentlich 4 1/2, wenn Du den Singeltrail dazunimmst. Und von der neuen gigt es eine Abzweigung in die etwas heftigere Sachen eingebaut werden. Roadgap ist schon drin ( ich hasse Roadgaps ). Kommst Du am WE Khakiflame ? Gruß Kroete


----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. Juli 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Verdammt ...... ich hasse bikefreie Zeit .....


Hmm, irgendwie tut es mir gut nicht ständig von Dir überholt zu werden.  Wünsche mir aber daß Du schnell wieder verwachsen bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Sebastian" (16. Juli 2009)

Ellbogen raus beim Fahren dann passiert das auch nicht so schnell


----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. Juli 2009)

Das blöde ist dabei nur, daß Ope in so einem Affenzahn an mir vorbeirauscht, ich es erst merke wenn er neben  mir und sogleich vorbei ist. Den Kerle höre ich nicht kommen, außer er schreit einen Meter hinter mir " Reeechts ".


----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. Juli 2009)

mtomac204de schrieb:


> Giebt es nun neue Strecken


Jepp, gucken und fahren kommen.


----------



## Ope (16. Juli 2009)

Vertreibt sich die bikefreie Zeit jetzt mit Weiterbildung 
Statik, Holz, Erde ............ die Lehrbücher ausm Studium liegen schon parat


----------



## Ope (16. Juli 2009)

Hallo Mc Donnalds ..... ähm .... mtomac204de  
Mal den Neuling begrüßt!
Beerfelden ist ein super Bikepark, kanns nur empfehlen 
Lauter nette Leute, mir gefällt jedes Wochenende an dem ich da bin, mit oder ohne Bike.
Liegt wohl auch an der eingeschworenen guten Gemeinschaft dort, wenn du dich ein bischen bemühst gehörst du vielleicht auch bald dazu


----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. Juli 2009)

Solltest Dich aber persöhnlich vorstellen damit wir Dich kennenlernen. Nicht daß uns noch ein faules Ei unterkommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlurie2 (16. Juli 2009)

*Stramme Waden, kranke Samen*

*Risiko im Radsport*


16.07.2009, 16:11

Radelnde Männer werden es ungern hören: Wer zu viel auf dem Sattel sitzt, gefährdet die Gesundheit seiner Spermien.


Rennradfahren ist bei Männern ein beliebter Sport. Doch wer zu viel in die Pedale tritt, dem droht die Unfruchtbarkeit. Das haben jetzt Wissenschaftler der Universität Cordoba bei 15 spanischen Triathleten nachgewiesen.
Bei allen Triathleten wies noch nicht einmal ein Zehntel der untersuchten Spermien ein normales Aussehen auf. Je mehr Zeit im Sattel verbracht wurde, um so schlechter ist es um die Qualität der Samenzellen bestellt. Das bezeugten diejenigen Radler, die mehr als 300 Kilometer in der Woche unterwegs sind.
Sie haben bereits einen Großteil ihrer Fruchtbarkeit eingebüßt, weniger als ein Zwanzigstel der Samen gelten noch als gesund. Vermutlich werden die Samen beim Rennradfahrern durch den Druck des Sattels auf die Hoden geschädigt.
ANZEIGE
div#CAD_AD {display:block !important;}
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







http://www.sueddeutsche.de/gesundheit/186/456850/text/ 




Auch leiden sie unter der Hitze, die unter der engen Sportkleidung und durch die Reibung entsteht. Zur Vorbeugung empfehlen die Wissenschaftler laut der _Medical Tribune_ mehr Erholungspausen beim Training.
Das Hobbyradeln ist deshalb nicht als ungesund anzusehen. Ab und zu eine Radtour oder abends für eine Stunde auf dem Heimtrainer ein paar Kilometer strampeln, stärkt die Leistungsfähigkeit des Herz-Kreislauf-Systems, verbessert Blutzucker- und Blutfettwerte und regt das Immunsystem an. Die Qualität der Spermien leidet darunter nicht.
(SID/sueddeutsche.de/mmk)


----------



## Knorze (16. Juli 2009)

@schlurie
na das is doch super.... da muss man beim sex schon nicht mehr so arg aufpassen, ich sag nur samenraub


----------



## Ope (16. Juli 2009)

@ Knorze; Genau  und bei den meisten von uns ist die Familienplanung eh komplett


----------



## Knorze (16. Juli 2009)

bei mir zwar noch nicht, aber da draus wird dann wohl eh nix mehr.....
naja dann kauf ich mir halt irgendwo im ostblock welche


----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. Juli 2009)

Sagt ´mal , auf was postet Ihr denn ?


----------



## Hopi (16. Juli 2009)

schlurie2 schrieb:


> Wer zu viel auf dem Sattel sitzt, gefährdet die Gesundheit seiner Spermien.



vielleicht ist es Dir noch nicht aufgefallen, aber wir stehen die meiste Zeit


----------



## Ope (16. Juli 2009)

Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen ....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. Juli 2009)

Ahh, jetzt weiß ich warum ich nichts lesen kann, habe das Knöpfchen gedrückt


----------



## Osama (16. Juli 2009)




----------



## Knorze (16. Juli 2009)

sehr geistreich bernd.....
sehr geistreich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (16. Juli 2009)

Grins ...


----------



## schlurie2 (17. Juli 2009)

Hier sieht man mal wieder die richtigen SKs am Werk


----------



## Khakiflame (17. Juli 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Kommst Du am WE Khakiflame ? Gruß Kroete[/COLOR][/COLOR]



mmmh nachdem ich mir letztens wochende vorkam als würd ich nen flatline fahren (demo mit 3 kg schlamm dran=21,5kg)  glaub ich nicht das ich dieses wochenende komme. der wetterbericht meint es wird noch matschiger , ausserdem hat der matsch auf der 2te strecke sowas von gestunken baahh

gruss khakiflame


----------



## "Sebastian" (17. Juli 2009)

Khakiflame schrieb:


> ausserdem hat der matsch auf der 2te strecke sowas von gestunken baahh



vor der ersten fahrt einfach mal ordentlich drin suhlen, dann merkste den geruch schon fast nicht mehr


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Juli 2009)

Khakiflame schrieb:


> mmmh nachdem ich mir letztens wochende vorkam als würd ich nen flatline fahren (demo mit 3 kg schlamm dran=21,5kg)  glaub ich nicht das ich dieses wochenende komme. der wetterbericht meint es wird noch matschiger , ausserdem hat der matsch auf der 2te strecke sowas von gestunken baahh
> 
> gruss khakiflame


 , da waren wohl ein paar unterwegs mit " vollen Hosen "  .


----------



## optibiker (17. Juli 2009)

@khakiflame  Wir haben einen Vertrag mit einem am Ort ansässigen Physiotherapeuten, der hat uns ein paar Fangopackungen zur Verfügung gestellt. Da die ja schon vorher in Personengebrauch waren, riechen die etwas(alte Hautschuppen usw. oder was sonst noch hängen geblieben ist)! 
Ich werde dieses Wochenende mal mit dem Föhn durchgehen, wenn das Kabel langt!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Juli 2009)

IIIgitt, " Ferkel ", bah, :kotz:


----------



## Khakiflame (17. Juli 2009)

ach so fangopackungen waren das na dann 

hatte eher gedacht das dort einer sein campingklo geleert hat


----------



## Ric-O (17. Juli 2009)

ach was, in der Sumpflandschaft habt ihr doch die ganzen "unliebsammen Naturschützer" beerdigt  hrhr wenn das rauskommt... ajajaj


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube da ist " Kermit " verendet.


----------



## Khakiflame (17. Juli 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Ich glaube da ist " Kermit " verendet.



der liegt gleich neben der schildkröte ^^


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Juli 2009)

Khaki, das war aber jetzt sowas von gemein !


----------



## Ric-O (17. Juli 2009)

Wenn schon heißt der "Lapeno" 
Muss Kaki aber recht geben Riesenschildkröten vergraben sich echt gerne im Dreck  hrhr


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Juli 2009)

Wartet nur , wenn ich Euch vor Ort sehe bewerfe ich Euch mit Dreck von besagter Strecke


----------



## Ric-O (17. Juli 2009)

och, das bekommt man beim Fahren auch ganz gut selber hin  hab letztes Mal auch schon diverse "Geschmacksproben" genommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Juli 2009)

Das ist der Nachteil beim fahren mit fettem Grinsen, man frißt Dreck.


----------



## Ric-O (17. Juli 2009)

"Bremsen auf Mund zu" ist besser  hast recht.


----------



## schlurie2 (17. Juli 2009)




----------



## Ric-O (17. Juli 2009)

wer bist du denn?  Kennt man sich?


----------



## tokay20 (17. Juli 2009)

@Kröte: was ist mit der IG los?????


----------



## Ric-O (17. Juli 2009)

Er hat doch gesagt er löscht ALLES  hrhrhr


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Juli 2009)

Pfeif, pfeif, dumdideldum..........


----------



## tokay20 (17. Juli 2009)

ich befürchte das Schlimmste!!!!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Juli 2009)

Weg is weg !


----------



## yoyojas (17. Juli 2009)

Ok psss was geht ab hi hi hi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (17. Juli 2009)

oh je oh je......


----------



## Ric-O (17. Juli 2009)

Whaaaa... wie geil Kröte hat echt die IG gekillt  aber sowas von hrhr


----------



## yoyojas (17. Juli 2009)

hallo jetzt komme ich nach hause und kann nicht ins wohnzimmer


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Juli 2009)

, sorry...........


----------



## yoyojas (17. Juli 2009)

wie sorry jetzt muß ich wo anders hin


----------



## Knorze (17. Juli 2009)




----------



## tokay20 (17. Juli 2009)

Blödsinn - zur Not fangen wir eben von Vorne an!
War eh alles so durcheinander!!!


----------



## ratte (17. Juli 2009)

Ajajaj, jetzt habe ich mich hier mehrere Stunden mit so einem dämlichen Online-Formular herumgeschlagen und freute mich auf ein gepflegtes Schwätzchen bar jeder Vernunft und jetzt so etwas....


----------



## yoyojas (17. Juli 2009)

Kröte eben halt kommst du auch nicht mehr rein Ratte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ric-O (17. Juli 2009)

Das kommt davon wenn man Leute in dem Alter noch an den PC lässt  hrhr


----------



## yoyojas (17. Juli 2009)

Ric-O schrieb:


> Das kommt davon wenn man Leute in dem Alter noch an den PC lässt  hrhr


----------



## ratte (17. Juli 2009)

Rein schon, aber alles wech.


----------



## Ric-O (17. Juli 2009)

Man kann aber auch gar keinen neuen Thread erstellen... wie hat er das nur hinbekommen!?!?


----------



## yoyojas (17. Juli 2009)

He wie alles wech hallo Kröte wir warten dum die du die da sag Tokay bescheid die kennt sich verdammt gut mit Software und Computer aus


----------



## tokay20 (17. Juli 2009)

Gemach, gemach - das wird schon wieder!


(hoffentlich)

und das liegt net am Alter (wie gemein) sondern am rumblödeln....Asche auf mein Haupt......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Juli 2009)

Puh, (schweiß von der Stirn wisch ). Geht wieder.


----------



## tokay20 (17. Juli 2009)

@yoyojas:  dafür langt es dann aber net


----------



## yoyojas (17. Juli 2009)

jetzt gehts wieder


----------



## yoyojas (17. Juli 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Puh, (schweiß von der Stirn wisch ). Geht wieder.



ich bring dir dann ein handtuch


----------



## tokay20 (17. Juli 2009)

Jippih! Und wieder rüber!!


----------



## ratte (17. Juli 2009)

Ähhh Kröte?
Nen Clown gefrühstückt?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Juli 2009)

tokay ärgert, dann Kroete ärgert.


----------



## yoyojas (17. Juli 2009)

habe keine lust mehr gehe jetzt einund dann schlage ich denkaputt


----------



## tokay20 (17. Juli 2009)

Jo - bin dann auch raus!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Juli 2009)

ratte schrieb:


> Ähhh Kröte?
> Nen Clown gefrühstückt?


 Wenn es nuuur ein Clown gewesen wäre.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ric-O (17. Juli 2009)

was für ne Schei$$e... buhhhh


----------



## ratte (17. Juli 2009)

Genau.
Werde mich mal ein wenig um Hopi kümmern.


----------



## yoyojas (17. Juli 2009)

Enteignung


----------



## Michaone (17. Juli 2009)

nabend..

is morgen der park befahrbar? also fährt der bus bei dem Pisswetter??

gruss micha


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Juli 2009)

Fährt !


----------



## Ric-O (17. Juli 2009)

Pack nen Schlauchboot ein


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Juli 2009)

Michaone schrieb:


> nabend..
> 
> is morgen der park befahrbar? also fährt der bus bei dem Pisswetter??
> 
> gruss micha


 Kommt tobsen mit ?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Juli 2009)

Ric-O schrieb:


> Pack nen Schlauchboot ein


 Muß heißen " Gummiboot "


----------



## Michaone (17. Juli 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Kommt tobsen mit ?



wenn er net morgen früh noch pienst dann schon 

kenn ich dich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Juli 2009)

Michaone schrieb:


> wenn er net morgen früh noch pienst dann schon
> 
> kenn ich dich?


 Weiß net ,aber ich kenne tobsen.


----------



## Michaone (17. Juli 2009)

oh nee.. an dich könnt ich mich erinnern 

bist da morgen? wetter egal?


----------



## Knorze (17. Juli 2009)

ja er ist da


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Juli 2009)

, und Wetter werden wir auch haben.


----------



## mtomac204de (17. Juli 2009)

Wenn das Wetter am So. wird werde ich mal kommen


----------



## Michaone (18. Juli 2009)

wird heut doch nix 

ich hoffe morgen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foodrunner (19. Juli 2009)

Mache mich gerade fertig um in den Odenwald zu fahren,wie siehts mit dem Wetter aus?


----------



## Knorze (19. Juli 2009)

the weather is wonderfull bright sunshine, blue sky, no wind , it´s lovely


----------



## Hopi (19. Juli 2009)

Also uns ist das zu Pissig  Wir werden heute einen Bürotag einlegen


----------



## ratte (19. Juli 2009)

Bürotag? Ich dachte Fango im Taunus.


----------



## Ope (19. Juli 2009)

Bin auch zuhause geblieben, Knie will Ruhe  ......
Ist etwas geschwollen und ich will's nicht übertreiben.
Hoffe das es kommendes Wochenende mitspielt.


----------



## Michaone (19. Juli 2009)

Ich wär besser zu Hause geblieben... vierte Abfahrt 11.30h Daumen gebrochen.. so ein Rotz.. und das auch noch völlig unspektakulär.. wenns wenigstens beim sprung gewesen wär lol


----------



## optibiker (19. Juli 2009)

*@michaone* Tut mir leid für Dich! Lags an den neuen Transparenten Protektoren, Fullface, oder Carbonhandschuhen? 


Gute Besserung

Optibiker


----------



## Michaone (19. Juli 2009)

nee die ham alle gut gehalten 

nen Daumenschutz hab ich im Laden net gekriegt


----------



## Ope (19. Juli 2009)

Eine Faust machen hilft ......... 
Eigentlich ein Anfängerfehler 
Aber gute Besserung auf jeden Fall 

*WAS GIBTS NEUES ????*


----------



## Michaone (19. Juli 2009)

beim sturz ne Faust machen? hmm ob ich so schnell hätt schalten können? man versucht sich ja schon irgendwie zu fangen..

morgen muss ich zur Handchirurgie.. ich hoff das net operiert werden muss.. aber ich denke bis zum Urlaub ab 22.08 is pause angesagt.. aber dann gehts im Allgäu richtig los.. Praxisgebühr hab ich ja jetzt bezahlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (19. Juli 2009)

Ich drück' die Daumen


----------



## "Sebastian" (19. Juli 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Ich drück' die Daumen


 Der war gut  
Auch von mir gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung!!


----------



## Michaone (19. Juli 2009)

Soviel Mitleid hab ich gar net erwartet 

danke danke


----------



## Ope (19. Juli 2009)

[quote="Sebastian";6146080]Der war gut  
Auch von mir gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung!![/quote]

Meine Daumen sind ja noch ganz  ........


----------



## "Sebastian" (19. Juli 2009)

Wie gehts sonst so bei dir voran, wann sitzte wieder im Sattel?


----------



## Ope (19. Juli 2009)

*@ Sebastian ;*

Hmmm .... fahren wohl *allerfrühestens* Ende September/Oktober .... leider ...


----------



## Michaone (19. Juli 2009)

was hast du geschafft?


----------



## Ope (19. Juli 2009)

Kreuzbandruptur rechts ......  
Im Anschluß Kreuzbandplastik aus der Semipanthenosussehne am 19.06.09 ...


----------



## Michaone (19. Juli 2009)

oh shit... da bin ich ja richtig froh mit nem gebrochenen daumen davon gekommen zu sein..

naja aber wir wusstens ja vorher was passieren kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (19. Juli 2009)

nö ....mir hat keiner gesagt das der Mist gefährlich ist! 

Sowas...... 

Trotzdem gute Besserung Michaone......


----------



## Ope (19. Juli 2009)

*@ tokay20* ; Freeriden und downhill fahren ist gefährlich ..... verkaufst du jetzt dein Bike ???


----------



## tokay20 (19. Juli 2009)

okay...wieviel?


----------



## Ope (19. Juli 2009)

Also 2000,- Euronen musst du schon latzen wenn ichs nehme ......


----------



## tokay20 (19. Juli 2009)

des ist ja geschenkt!!!!!


----------



## Ope (19. Juli 2009)

Alternativ ...... darfst du's auch mit Kochen und Hausarbeiten abbezahlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (19. Juli 2009)

Du weisst net was du da sagst.......vielleicht kann ich das Haus ja gar net bearbeiten? Und Kochen .... oje.... :kotz:


----------



## Carnologe (19. Juli 2009)

Michaone schrieb:


> beim sturz ne Faust machen? hmm ob ich so schnell hätt schalten können?



Du sollst ja auch nicht schalten, sondern 'ne Faust machen! 

Gute Besserung auch von mir!

Fällt euch eigentlich auf, dass dieses Jahr ein beschissenes Jahr für jeden einzelnen von uns ist?

Ope verletzt
Sebastian verletzt
Chrisse (Kumpel von Sebastian und mir) verletzt
Michaone verletzt

Und ich? Ich hab mein Rad immernoch nicht zurück!!!


----------



## Ope (19. Juli 2009)

Da hast du Recht, aber sowas von .................
Und das Wetter ist auch beschissen ........................................................
Dann kann nächstes Jahr nur top werden


----------



## tokay20 (19. Juli 2009)

Jep - das mit den vielen Verletzungen finde ich auch bedenklich!
@Sebastian: was ist denn mit dir?

Außerdem @carnologe, vielleicht solltest du froh sein, das dein Rad noch nicht zurücl ist -andererseits: es stehen einge rum, die mal Auslauf bräuchten....


----------



## "Sebastian" (19. Juli 2009)

Halswirbelsäule... Bin aber im Vergleich zu den anderen wohl recht schnell wieder fit, denke in 2 Wochen kann ich wieder fahren


----------



## tokay20 (19. Juli 2009)

@sebastian: ja - da hast du wohl Glück gehabt...Halswirbel ist ja nicht so wild...... Mann ey - Halswirbelsäule? Gestaucht oder was?


----------



## yoyojas (19. Juli 2009)

@ für alle die verletzt sind, sind ja verdammt viele mitlerweile, eine gute Besserung und das es nun war mit den Verletzungen es reicht uaaaa wir haben heute auch nur gechillt auf der Couch hatten gestern Straßenfest und es ist wieder verdammt spät geworden und verdammt feucht  ach herje und nächsten Sa. sind wir da auf so einem mega Event wird bestimmt auch wieder spät und feucht hoffentlich ist der Juli bald rum dann können wir wieder biken


----------



## Carnologe (19. Juli 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Jes stehen einge rum, die mal Auslauf bräuchten....



Ich habe gehört Du verkaufst Dein Fahrrad und zusätzlich bekommt man als Käufer noch 2000 von Dir. Ist doch so, oder?


----------



## tokay20 (19. Juli 2009)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört Du verkaufst Dein Fahrrad und zusätzlich bekommt man als Käufer noch 2000 von Dir. Ist doch so, oder?


 

Glaube schon - nachdem ich gehört habe wie gefährlich das alles ist 

Aber wir können ruhig noch handeln - was hälst du von 4000  ?


----------



## Carnologe (19. Juli 2009)

Was soll Gefährlich sein?
Ein Glück fahr ich nur zur Eisdiele und zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (19. Juli 2009)

Naja - also letzens habe ich mir beim Einpacken der Sachen den Fingernagel eingerissen!
Dann bin ich beim Aufsteigen gegen die Pedal geknallt......

Hm.....also so könnte ich jetzt stundenlang weitermachen..... ich seh echt übel aus - überall blaue Flecken vom Bike tragen und dann die eingerissenen Nägel......

Und: Eisdielentricks sind das gefährlichste überhaupt!!! Du musst echt vorsichtig sein!


----------



## Carnologe (19. Juli 2009)

Ich hab 'ne neue Beschäftigung für regnerische Tage 
Das ist sowas von beruhigend, das glaubt ihr mir nicht.

Das Game gibts gratis und zwar hier: Klick mich

Man hört die Vögel zwitschern, die Hirsche im Wald und das Rauschen des Wassers. Und das beste daran ist, man kan die Tiere auch erschiessen und das ist bei weitem nicht einfach! Man muss sich langsam durch den Wald vorarbeiten und auf Spuren achten (Hufabdrücke, Kot). Diese Spuren werden im Spiel dezent rot markiert.
Es gibt auch die möglichkeit auf einen Hochstand zu klettern und auf Tiere zu warten.
Wanderer habe ich leider noch nicht gesehen 
Eure Erfahrungen werden in eurem Profil gespeichert und angezeigt.
Dort steht drin, wieviel Tiere Ihr gesichtet habt, wieviele Schüsse abgefeuert wurden und und und.
Die Grafik ist toll und es läuft auf max Details sehr flüssig.
Ich spiele das Game auf einem C2D E666, 4GB Ram und einer 8800GTS.


----------



## Ope (19. Juli 2009)

Darf man da auch auf Jäger schiessen??? Also quasi Suizid begehen?


----------



## Carnologe (19. Juli 2009)

Hab bisher keine gesehen! 
Vorhin hatte ich ein Rudel weiblicher Hirsche vor mir und habe denen beim Grasen zugesehen.
Mit der Rifle die man am Anfang hat, muss man warten bis sie sich etwas nähern, sonst wird das nix.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (19. Juli 2009)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Hab bisher keine gesehen!
> Vorhin hatte ich ein Rudel weiblicher Hirsche vor mir und habe denen beim Grasen zugesehen.
> Mit der Rifle die man am Anfang hat, muss man warten bis sie sich etwas nähern, sonst wird das nix.


Nix da, nix da , " Schonzeit, wehe Du schießt Carnologe.


----------



## Carnologe (19. Juli 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Nix da, nix da , " Schonzeit, wehe Du schießt Carnologe.



Schildkröten solls da angeblich auch geben


----------



## Deleted 130247 (19. Juli 2009)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Schildkröten solls da angeblich auch geben


 , habe einen schußfesten Panzer.


----------



## Ope (19. Juli 2009)

Wie jetzt? Panzer?
Leopard oder Abrams M1 ...??? 

Das Game macht mich gerade heiss .... muß mal wieder ein Ballerspiel in die Playstation einlegen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (19. Juli 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Panzer?
> Leopard oder Abrams M1 ...???
> 
> Das Game macht mich gerade heiss .... muß mal wieder ein Ballerspiel in die Playstation einlegen


Phh, ich gehe lieber fahren oder schaufeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (19. Juli 2009)

Also das Game ist kein Ballerspiel an sich. Man schiesst eigentlich extrem selten. Man kann sogar eine Fotokamera in sein Equipment packen und fleissig fotografieren


----------



## Deleted 130247 (19. Juli 2009)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Also das Game ist kein Ballerspiel an sich. Man schiesst eigentlich extrem selten. Man kann sogar eine Fotokamera in sein Equipment packen und fleissig fotografieren


Also man muß nicht schießen ?, gut , dann kann ich wieder rauskommen , mein Panzer ist ein bischen eng.


----------



## Carnologe (19. Juli 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Also man muß nicht schießen ?, gut , dann kann ich wieder rauskommen , mein Panzer ist ein bischen eng.



Zur Zeit hocke ich auf dem Hochsitz und geniesse den Sonnenaufgang und das zwitschern der Vögel *hachwieherrlich*
Die Tiere kommen so gegen 6.20 Uhr in der Früh raus. Man kann einstellen ab welcher Uhrzeit man spielen möchte. Bei mir ist es grade mal 5.30 Uhr


----------



## Carnologe (19. Juli 2009)

Jetzt fängt es an zu regnen. Was für eine tolle Atmosphäre!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (19. Juli 2009)

Aber net das Du jetzt in des Spiel krabbelst und net mehr rauskommst.


----------



## Carnologe (19. Juli 2009)

Klaro und morgen habe ich einen Termin bei einer Schule


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (20. Juli 2009)

mtomac204de schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter am So. wird werde ich mal kommen


  Warst Du da ? Wie hat es Dir gefallen ?



foodrunner schrieb:


> Mache mich gerade fertig um in den Odenwald zu fahren,wie siehts mit dem Wetter aus?


, ja ne is klar ! 


Michaone schrieb:


> Ich wär besser zu Hause geblieben... vierte Abfahrt 11.30h Daumen gebrochen.. so ein Rotz.. und das auch noch völlig unspektakulär.. wenns wenigstens beim sprung gewesen wär lol


OK, Du darfst Dich in die lange Liste der Verletzten eintragen.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (20. Juli 2009)

@ Fräulein " Pink " ,   und Ope´le .


----------



## Ope (20. Juli 2009)

Hallöle Kroetchen, 
was machst du um diese Zeit hier???


----------



## Deleted 130247 (20. Juli 2009)

Auf Euch " Aufpaßen " , damit Ihr nicht unter Die Räder kommt.


----------



## Hopi (20. Juli 2009)

Na Spaken  wie geht euch das? 
Wenn das so weiter geht, fahre ich euch allen in 4 -6 Wochen davon  gestern wieder eine 30 km Tour mit ca. 900 hm gefahren


----------



## Deleted 130247 (20. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Na Spaken  wie geht euch das?
> Wenn das so weiter geht, fahre ich euch allen in 4 -6 Wochen davon  gestern wieder eine 30 km Tour mit ca. 900 hm gefahren


Ja ja, bergauf, kann ja jeder . Ich denke bergab mußt Du erst ´mal an ratte versuchen dranzubleiben . Wer ist jetzt hier ein Spacken ?


----------



## Ope (20. Juli 2009)

Fahre täglich 1 Stunde auf dem Ergostepperbikegedönsfitnessmaschinending ......


----------



## Carnologe (20. Juli 2009)

Aaaah, ich war vorhin 2 Stunden einer Hirschspur hinterher und als ich es vor der Flinte hatte und gerade dabei war abzudrücken, klingelt das Telefon. 
Ich erschrecke, verreisse die Flinte und ein Schuss löst sich.
Und schwupps waren die beiden Prachtexemplare im nichts verschwunden


----------



## Hopi (20. Juli 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Fahre täglich 1 Stunde auf dem Ergostepperbikegedönsfitnessmaschinending ......



Mist  der auch


----------



## Ope (20. Juli 2009)

Jaaaahaaaaaa ..... so schnell fährt hier keiner keinem weg .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (20. Juli 2009)

Ok, wenn das Rennen in BF ist, starten wir in der Invalidenklasse  und dann schauen wir mal was geht


----------



## Ope (20. Juli 2009)

ohhh .... hatte mich verwählt .......


----------



## Deleted 130247 (20. Juli 2009)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Aaaah, ich war vorhin 2 Stunden einer Hirschspur hinterher und als ich es vor der Flinte hatte und gerade dabei war abzudrücken, klingelt das Telefon.
> Ich erschrecke, verreisse die Flinte und ein Schuss löst sich.
> Und schwupps waren die beiden Prachtexemplare im nichts verschwunden


Ha, " wer " hat da wohl angerufen ?


----------



## Michaone (20. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ok, wenn das Rennen in BF ist, starten wir in der Invalidenklasse  und dann schauen wir mal was geht




bin dabei


----------



## Deleted 130247 (20. Juli 2009)

@ hopi, Ope.   Ich laufe neben Euch her und paße auf daß Ihr nicht fallt.


----------



## Hopi (20. Juli 2009)

Jägerspiele haben den gleichen Unterhaltungswert wie ein Spiel über angeln   erschieß wenigstens Menschen oder Monster, wie jeder anständige Zocker


----------



## Ope (20. Juli 2009)

*@ Hopi;* 
Dann musst du aus Fairnessgründen hiermit starten


----------



## Hopi (20. Juli 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> @ hopi, Ope.   Ich laufe neben Euch her und paße auf daß Ihr nicht fallt.



Du bekommt eine Matratze in die Hand die Du uns dann unterwerfen kannst wenn wir umkippen


----------



## Ope (20. Juli 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (20. Juli 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> *@ Hopi;*
> Dann musst du aus Fairnessgründen hiermit starten



Dann lieber das hier


----------



## Ope (20. Juli 2009)

Fääääättes Gerät ...... haben will .....


----------



## Knorze (20. Juli 2009)

jaja geht nur fleissig trainieren

für die kommenden streckenabschnitte müsst ihr fit sein/werden


----------



## Deleted 130247 (20. Juli 2009)

, da können Sie aber mit Ihren " Gefährten " nicht wirklich was ausrichten.


----------



## Knorze (20. Juli 2009)

wohl war......wohl war.......


----------



## Ope (20. Juli 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (20. Juli 2009)

Wenn wir erst mal die Straßenbauraupe da runter geschickt haben, kommen wir mit den Dingern überall runter


----------



## Ope (20. Juli 2009)

Jepp, so ein Bulldozer macht vieles spielend fahrbar ......


----------



## Deleted 130247 (20. Juli 2009)

Straßenbauraupe, Bulldozer, die hättet Ihr uns vor dem Streckenbau vorbeibringen sollen, die Quälerei wäre dann nicht so groß gewesen. . Daß Euch das immer hinterher einfällt, wußte nicht daß Hand/Beinverletzungen die Gehirntätigkeit beeinträchtigt


----------



## Ope (20. Juli 2009)

GL GL GL sabber ....  ...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (20. Juli 2009)

Übersetze GL, wenn es sein muß im Wohnzimmer.


----------



## Ope (20. Juli 2009)

Gl GL GL in Verbindung mit diversen Smileys bringt ansteigenden Wahnsinn zum Ausdruck ...


----------



## Ric-O (20. Juli 2009)

Ja logo: glglglgl das kommt von Clever&Smart 
Sau geil... (siehe Unten links)


----------



## Ope (20. Juli 2009)

*Genau!!!*
Ric-O hat's raus .... schmunzel, genau daher hab ich's


----------



## Ric-O (20. Juli 2009)

Sooo gut.... die Hefte waren immer der Brüller  glglglglgl


----------



## Ope (20. Juli 2009)

Die einzig wahre konsequente Weiterentwicklung von Tom und Jerry .....  glglglglgl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (20. Juli 2009)

......und bringt ´mal zwei " Jacken " mit, aber beeilt Euch!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (22. Juli 2009)

..............nun ja, ich nutze den Park in Beerfelle eigentlich um Spaß zu haben und nette Leute kennenlernen. Ein bischen Fahren, schaufeln wenn es drum geht, einfach eine schöne Zeit haben.


----------



## Carnologe (23. Juli 2009)

Ich meld mich erstmal für 'ne Woche ab.
Bin mit meiner Freundin in Großbritannien auf dem WOMAD.
Wir stehen auf der Gästeliste von Peter Gabriel


----------



## Deleted 130247 (23. Juli 2009)

Hehe, tolle Sache. Viel Spaß Carnologe.


----------



## Ope (23. Juli 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> ..............nun ja, ich nutze den Park in Beerfelle eigentlich um Spaß zu haben und nette Leute kennenlernen. Ein bischen Fahren, schaufeln wenn es drum geht, einfach eine schöne Zeit haben.



Schön das wir das jetzt wissen


----------



## Knorze (23. Juli 2009)




----------



## Knorze (23. Juli 2009)

an alle nutzer des BIKEPARK BEERFELDEN

auf der neuen line(grün) sind die letzte woche erbauten streckenabschnitte nun fertig gestellt worden und warten am wochenende darauf eingefahren zu werden

ich bin morgen mittag noch einmal vor ort um die eventuell durch den regen entstandenen schäden zu reparieren.

also bis zum wochenende


----------



## Ope (23. Juli 2009)

*Um vorheriges Begehen und Abschätzen der neuen Strecke wird jedoch gebeten!!!*


----------



## FordPrefect (23. Juli 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> *Um vorheriges Begehen und Abschätzen der neuen Strecke wird jedoch gebeten!!!*


 

Grün -> Blau -> Rot -> Schwarz  was soll man denn Abschätzen 

Ich schätze die Strecke ist gut geworden *kicher*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knorze (23. Juli 2009)

@fordprefect
is sag mal so.... man muss es schon wirklich wollen, so mit halbherzigen anfahren is da nix


----------



## FordPrefect (23. Juli 2009)

Den Triple??   Bin gespannt gespannt... aber dieses WE leider verhindert .....

(Wird oder ist die Anfahrt zum Gap geändert?)

Machts gut und danke für den Fisch....


----------



## Knorze (23. Juli 2009)

assi pedalieren, links-rechts kurve, double, landen ca 8m dahinter triple und zum schluss die leichte rechtskurve

sau spassig

viel erfolg am wochenende und lass dich net anquatschen


----------



## FordPrefect (23. Juli 2009)

Knorze schrieb:


> assi pedalieren, links-rechts kurve, double, landen ca 8m dahinter triple und zum schluss die leichte rechtskurve
> 
> sau spassig
> 
> viel erfolg am wochenende und lass dich net anquatschen


 
Danke  lach nene lass mich nicht anquatschen....  Bin jetzt im verdienten Wochenende.....


----------



## Ope (23. Juli 2009)

Genau, aufpassen .... da sind Verrückte im Wald unterwegs ... 
Vor allem Sonntags ...

*@FordPrefect ;*

Viel Erfolg und Glück in Wildbad, zeig was du drauf hast


----------



## Deleted 130247 (23. Juli 2009)

@ Fordprefect, Viel Spaß in Wildbad und sturzfrei herunterkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (23. Juli 2009)

Jep, dito!!!


----------



## "Sebastian" (23. Juli 2009)

Welche Startnummer hast du denn??


----------



## Deleted 130247 (23. Juli 2009)

Die bekommt er erst bei der Anmeldung basti.


----------



## "Sebastian" (23. Juli 2009)

DAnn weiß ich ja garnet wem ich nachschreien soll oder versuchen kann vor dioe Linse zu kriegen. WObei zweiteres bei meinen Fotokpünsten wphl nicht so schlimm sein wird


----------



## Deleted 130247 (23. Juli 2009)

Wenn Du vor Ort bist schaust Du auf die Starterliste.


----------



## tokay20 (23. Juli 2009)




----------



## Deleted 130247 (23. Juli 2009)




----------



## tokay20 (23. Juli 2009)

Na - zum Einen liebt es FordPrefect wenn man ihm nachschreit  der braucht das - echt!!! 
Zum Anderen: Sebastians Schreibstiel.........


----------



## Osama (23. Juli 2009)

schreib am stiel???


----------



## "Sebastian" (23. Juli 2009)

War wohl etwas überhastet - ich gebe mir ab sofort wieder mehr Mühe, versprochen! 

Wenn ich mir bis dahin seinen Namen merke werd ich mal dannach schauen - wenn die Tannezäpfle schon vorher fließen werde ich einfach jedem hinterherschreien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (23. Juli 2009)

Na ich habe eine rechts-links Schwäche - die rechten Finger sind meist schneller als die linken wodurch es ebenfalls zu durcheinander innerhalb der Wörter kommt


----------



## tokay20 (23. Juli 2009)

Osama schrieb:


> schreib am stiel???


 

Jaja - das ist dein Welt, ne?

Eis.....


----------



## FordPrefect (23. Juli 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Na - zum Einen liebt es FordPrefect wenn man ihm nachschreit  der braucht das - echt!!!
> Zum Anderen: Sebastians Schreibstiel.........


 
Wehe.... WEHE einer schreit  ich halt an, steig vom Rad und fahr nicht mehr weiter....


----------



## tokay20 (23. Juli 2009)

wir können dir deinen Wunsch leider nicht erfüllen - wir sind ja nicht da! Aber wir werden Basti mit einem Megafon ausstatten, damit er uns würdig vertritt! 

Und wehe du fährst einen Kackplatz ein!!!


----------



## FordPrefect (23. Juli 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> wir können dir deinen Wunsch leider nicht erfüllen - wir sind ja nicht da! Aber wir werden Basti mit einem Megafon ausstatten, damit er uns würdig vertritt!
> 
> Und wehe du fährst einen Kackplatz ein!!!


 

Wenn ich nüchtern bin.... . Wer da alles wieder kommt..... . Für dich werd ich letzter


----------



## tokay20 (23. Juli 2009)

Herrlich...danke!
Wir sollten ins Wohnzimmer - bist ja endlich auch da.....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen, @ tokay, Glückwunsch zum 3333 Post !


----------



## tokay20 (24. Juli 2009)

mist...


----------



## yoyojas (24. Juli 2009)

Higs Schnaaapaszahl  prost higs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (24. Juli 2009)

irgendwann sind wir stinkbesoffen bei den vielen Postausgaben!


----------



## yoyojas (24. Juli 2009)

Wünschen der Patty & Patrick alles gute in Wildbad lasst es krachen


----------



## tokay20 (24. Juli 2009)

jep ich auch!


----------



## Knorze (24. Juli 2009)

*HALLO NUTZER DES BIKEPARK BEERFELDEN*

auch heute hat sich wieder etwas an der neuen strecke(grün) getan.

1.anfahrt sowie landung! des roadgaps überarbeitet
2.landung des bombenkrater sprung glattgezogen
3.ein paar der offenen kurven "race mäßig getunt"
4.und nicht zu vergessen die unwetterschäden der vergangen tagen beseitigt

da bleibt mir nur eins zu sagen

the track is ready for you, but are you ready for the track????

ps bilder sind in meinem album


----------



## Osama (24. Juli 2009)

das war 'karl ranseier' 
wo sind die bilder???


----------



## Flexer (24. Juli 2009)

Ja dann werde ich das morgen mal abchecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. Juli 2009)

Wir haben wiedereinmal " Besuch "


----------



## yoyojas (25. Juli 2009)

guten morgen 1.


----------



## yoyojas (26. Juli 2009)

He Ope das nächste mal langsamer runder schreddern du weißt doch eigendlich darfst du noch gar nicht und sollst schonen  War heute wieder echt klasse


----------



## pfalz (26. Juli 2009)

War heute zum ersten Mal da und fand es super!!! War bestimmt nicht das letzte mal


----------



## "Sebastian" (26. Juli 2009)

Hey Jan,

sobald mein Rahmen da ist müssen wir uns unbedingt dort mal treffen


----------



## pfalz (26. Juli 2009)

Hi Sebastian,

aber auf jeden Fall!!!


----------



## yoyojas (26. Juli 2009)

FordPrefect schrieb:


> Wehe.... WEHE einer schreit  ich halt an, steig vom Rad und fahr nicht mehr weiter....



Ja was ist passiert: erzähl schon wir wollen wissen


----------



## Ope (27. Juli 2009)

Gratulation an Paty die sich laut Buschtrommel super in Bad Wildbad geschlagen hat


----------



## Ope (27. Juli 2009)

Die Ergebnisse der DM und des IXS Cups in Bad Wildbad stehen sind jetzt online.
Nochmal Glückwünsche an Paty und Fabse für ihre dritten Plätze.


----------



## Ope (27. Juli 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> He Ope das nächste mal langsamer runder schreddern du weißt doch eigendlich darfst du noch gar nicht und sollst schonen  War heute wieder echt klasse



Wie bitte??? 
Ich war die ganze Zeit an der Hütte, ich hab' nicht einmal geschaufelt ......
Ich glaube allerdings das ich es wohl nicht mehr lange aushalten werde und irgendwann unvernünftigerweise früh auf dem Bike hocke .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## butter.cb (28. Juli 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Wünschen der Patty & Patrick alles gute in Wildbad lasst es krachen



danke jas  habs erst heute gesehen, muss ma öfter hier reingucken 

so... und sinnvoll ist es auch erstmal ALLEs bis nach oben zu lesen *g*, thx für die glückwünsche herr ope


----------



## Ope (28. Juli 2009)

*@ butter.cb ;*

Du darfst doch auch in unsere IG, oder nicht? Kroete müsste dich authorisiert haben.

Edit; Gern geschehen, mein Respekt .... verneig'


----------



## Carnologe (29. Juli 2009)

Hey Folks! Bin wieder da 

Komm grad frisch aus London. Deshalb hier 'n paar Pics 

Ohne Bild:

2 Backstagekarten für's WOMAD Festival in Malmesbury.

Lucozade: Das leckerste Erfrischungsgetränk, welches ich seit langem getrunken habe! (außer SPORT)
Zu den Shirts: 2 x Animal zu je 12 Pfund und 1 x FCUK zu 25 Pfund.
Die Cadburrys-Riegel machen extrem süchtig 






















[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSefPZQ1hqs"]YouTube - Pancake massacre @ Mc Donalds London[/ame]


----------



## Ope (30. Juli 2009)

*@ carnologe ;*

Die Riegel sind der Hammer, schmatz ..... hmmmmm. Kommen in meiner Hitliste gleich nach den Hersheys Vanilla filled.
Die Limo habe ich noch nicht schlürfen dürfen, aber mein Favorit ist Root Beer .... 

Die Pancakes dagegen sehen übel aus ..... die kann ich definitiv besser ... schön mit Ahornsirup  und oder Blueberry's


----------



## pfalz (30. Juli 2009)

Mountain Dew (aber das aus den USA, nicht die entschärfte Plörre, die es hier gibt...)!!!!!

Root Beer is auch nich schlecht, müsste ich mal wieder organisieren, hehehe


----------



## Carnologe (30. Juli 2009)

Im UK gibt es übrigens lustige Helme 
Hätte mir fast einen gekauft, aber der hätte dann nicht ins Handgepäck gepasst


----------



## "Sebastian" (30. Juli 2009)

Sieht aus als hättest du noch einen Pferdeschwanz 
btw: wäre der perfekte helm fürs BBNR gewesen..


----------



## Carnologe (30. Juli 2009)

BBNR? 

EDIT: Beerfelden Buckel nunner Race?

EDIT 2: Klar habe ich einen Pferdeschwanz, nur meine Frisur lässt momentan zu wünschen übrig


----------



## Ope (30. Juli 2009)

Oohgewwer ..... 

Edit; BBNR = Beerfellemer Buckel Nunner Rennen .... korrekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Sebastian" (30. Juli 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Oohgewwer .....



wasn das schon wieder fürn Hinterwälder Slang?!  Einmal die Übersetzung bitte..


----------



## Ope (30. Juli 2009)

Aaaangeber ....


----------



## "Sebastian" (30. Juli 2009)

Ahhhhhh 

Rocco komm mal ins ICQ oder surfste wieder auf der Arbeit?


----------



## Carnologe (30. Juli 2009)

Hat jemand einen Eimer für mich? Siehe Signatur...


----------



## Ope (30. Juli 2009)

*@ carnologe ;*

Das ist ja ein Hammer hier der Mülleimer   

(.....)
(.....)                                               
(___)   für den Sevice von Cosmic ....


----------



## Carnologe (30. Juli 2009)

Danke Ope! Machst Du ihn jetzt bitte noch sauber? 

Grad kam noch ein Nachtrag vom Bikeladen:

_
Hab heute bei Marzocchi angerufen. Deine gabel wird nächste woche repariert und soll ende nächster woche bei uns ankommen.
Gruß
_

Da bin ich jetzt mal gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoyojas (30. Juli 2009)

Sodele habe jetzt gerade beschlossen das wir am Sonntag nach B---felde kommen mit Fliewatüt und mit allem drum und dran was da so alles rein geht ne.Schmeiße jetzt mal so in die Runde mein kleiner Cousin kommt mit,hat jemand leihweise einen Panzer und noch ein paar Knieschoner die er ihm ausleihen könntet, nach der größe breuchte er L 
@ demoride411 wenn du Sonntag kommst bringen wir dir die Felge mit damit du es in PDS so richtig krachen lassen kannst


----------



## Ope (30. Juli 2009)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Sodele habe jetzt gerade beschlossen das wir am Sonntag nach B---felde kommen mit Fliewatüt und mit allem drum und dran was da so alles rein geht ne.Schmeiße jetzt mal so in die Runde mein kleiner Cousin kommt mit,hat jemand leihweise einen Panzer und noch ein paar Knieschoner die er ihm ausleihen könntet, nach der größe breuchte er L
> @ demoride411 wenn du Sonntag kommst bringen wir dir die Felge mit damit du es in PDS so richtig krachen lassen kannst



*@ yoyojas ;*

Ich bringer mal mein Geraffel mit, muß er halt anprobieren ...
Helm auch?


----------



## tokay20 (30. Juli 2009)

Ach - die Sonntagsgeschichte hätte ja hierhin gehört ...mist ....egal - im WZ eh besser aufgehoben!


----------



## yoyojas (30. Juli 2009)

@ Ope danke, Helm hat er zum Glück fehlt eben nur Panzer und Knie kann sich ja dann bei deinen Geraffeln durch probieren  hat sich gestern bei Hibike das Bergamont Big Air 6.9 gekauft und ist total happy.


----------



## Ope (30. Juli 2009)

Er soll trotzdem erst mal langsam machen .....


----------



## yoyojas (30. Juli 2009)

Klaro es wird auch für ihn was neues sein ist die ganze Zeit mehr CC gefahren schauen wir mal  Mensch ich müsste jetzt so langsam mal was schaffe


----------



## yoyojas (30. Juli 2009)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Ach - die Sonntagsgeschichte hätte ja hierhin gehört ...mist ....egal - im WZ eh besser aufgehoben!



Da kommt wieder voll die Dori raus


----------



## Ope (30. Juli 2009)

.... prust ...... kugel ...... haha hihi hoho .....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (30. Juli 2009)

Was hast Du gegen " Dori " ?  Ich finde sie nett !


----------



## Ope (30. Juli 2009)

Ich lachte weils passt wie die Faust aufs Auge 
Dori ist viiiiiel besser als tokay ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (30. Juli 2009)

Nun, ob sie besser ist weiß ich nicht. Jedenfalls habe ich einiges mit ihr gemein......wo ist meine Brille............was wollte ich noch gleich,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## pfalz (31. Juli 2009)

@yoyojas

ich hätte hier noch ein paar RF Knieschoner in L rumliegen, halt gebraucht aber sonst i.O....nehmen bei mir nur Platz weg, kann ich abgeben gegen Bier und Bratwurst (bin allerdings im Urlaub ab morgen, wird wohl zeitlich eng..)

Nen Panzer hab ich im bikemarkt, Beerfeldeb.Freundschaftpreis möglich 

So, genug Eigenwerbung


----------



## yoyojas (31. Juli 2009)

pfalz schrieb:


> @yoyojas
> 
> ich hätte hier noch ein paar RF Knieschoner in L rumliegen, halt gebraucht aber sonst i.O....nehmen bei mir nur Platz weg, kann ich abgeben gegen Bier und Bratwurst (bin allerdings im Urlaub ab morgen, wird wohl zeitlich eng..)
> 
> ...



He supi ich sag ihm bescheid können wenn du aus dem Urlaub bist was aus machen schönen Urlaub


----------



## mau_li (31. Juli 2009)

Hat Beerfelden morgen offen? Und ab wann?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (31. Juli 2009)

Ab 1000 !


----------



## Deleted 130247 (31. Juli 2009)

Wer ist morgen bzw. Sonntag in Beerfelle ??


----------



## wawa68 (31. Juli 2009)

bin wahrscheinlich morgen ab 13:00 uhr da


----------



## mau_li (31. Juli 2009)

@Schildkröte
ich komme morgen mit meinem Bruder bi9st du auch am Start? freu mich schon


----------



## Ope (1. August 2009)

Bin am Sonntag ab 10.00 Uhr da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. August 2009)

Morgen,


----------



## yoyojas (1. August 2009)

morgen


----------



## Carnologe (3. August 2009)

Nach dem Video lag ich erstmal lachend auf dem Boden! 

Wer mitlachen möchte:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJEAn33Yc3E"]YouTube - Kalkofes Mattscheibe - Amigos CD Vorstellung[/ame]


----------



## Ope (3. August 2009)

Ich hab' jetzt Bauchweh    
....... und Carnologe ist schuld


----------



## optibiker (3. August 2009)

Mein Zwergfell ist vor lauter lachen gerissen!!!! 
Und das schöne ist der Manager der Amigos wohnt in Beerfelden!
Wir können die ja zum Rennen verpflichten!


----------



## Ope (3. August 2009)

*@ opti ;*
Dann müssen die für mich am Start spielen ..............
Sollst mal sehen wie schnell ich fahren kann (zur Not einbeinig)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (4. August 2009)

Ich sorge jetzt mal für deren "Weltruhm" das muss jeder sehn


----------



## Deleted 130247 (5. August 2009)

Wir haben " Besuch "


----------



## Ope (5. August 2009)

*@ Kroete58 ;*
Vom High Octane Fahrer?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (5. August 2009)

Nö, S 2 .


----------



## Ope (5. August 2009)

Was wohl vermutlich das selbe wäre ....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (5. August 2009)

Mit Sicherheit nicht !!


----------



## Carnologe (5. August 2009)

http://www.vholdr.com/video/dm-bad-wildbad-2009-racerun

Am Ende sagt der Sprecher "Der Mann aus Heidelberg". Kennt einer den Fahrer?
Man kann seinen Namen auch auf dem Zieldisplay erkennen, aber nicht wirklich lesen.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (5. August 2009)

Müßte eigentlich Fabian Arzberger sein, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (5. August 2009)

Definitiv Fabian Arzberger, er fuhr fast die gleiche Zeit wie der letztjährige Deutsche Meister.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (5. August 2009)

Bin in der IG, S 2  in town.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foodrunner (5. August 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Müßte eigentlich Fabian Arzberger sein, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.


Schön Schildkröte58 hat den 3400 Beitrag , das wird eine Party!


----------



## Ope (5. August 2009)

Jepp  das war Fabian Arzberger


----------



## Speedbullit (6. August 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Jepp  das war Fabian Arzberger



alias rogerrobert


----------



## Ope (6. August 2009)

Oder Ratze Fatze Atze .........


----------



## Carnologe (8. August 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich sorge jetzt mal für deren "Weltruhm" das muss jeder sehn



Willst Du die CDs von den Amigos in Deinem Laden verkaufen?


----------



## Ope (8. August 2009)




----------



## foodrunner (8. August 2009)

Na Ope heute nicht in Beerfelle?
Wann ist eigentlich jetzt das Buckel Nunner Rennen in Beerfelle?
Obrigens hat Schildkröte in seinem Kommentar 3400 recht!


----------



## Ope (8. August 2009)

*@ foodrunner ;*

Nein, ich arbeite Samstags im Büro (den Papierkram machen). Das Buckelnunner Rennen ist 2-4Oktober. Und das Gerd Recht hat steht hier schon mehrfach weiter oben, ist nix neues.
Fahre aber entweder heute Abend oder morgen früh nach Beerfelden.


----------



## "Sebastian" (10. August 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Jepp  das war Fabian Arzberger



Hier die Helmkamera von Fabian Arzberger:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/2548


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (10. August 2009)

Sodele, zurück aus Steinach. Supertolles WE gewesen, ´nen Haufen netter Leute kennengelernt sowie Bekannte wiedergetroffen. Und ja, immer wieder gerne.


----------



## trace23 (10. August 2009)

Ich habe nächste Woche Urlaub und werde versuchen meinen Drahtesel möglichst viel zu bewegen.

Eine Tour durch den Schwarzwald ist geplant und der Bikepark Bad Wildbat ist angepeilt, allerdings habe ich bedenken, ob ich mit meinem Hardtail + kaum vorhandener Sicherheitsausrüstung (Fahrradhelm) Spaß haben werde.

Wie sieht es in Beerfelden aus? 
Kann ich dort mit meinem Hardtail + Fahrradhelm + kaum vorhandener Erfahrung (1/2 Jahr Wald- und Wiesen-wegen) etwas erleben?

Danke für eure Auskunft.


----------



## Hopi (10. August 2009)

trace23 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es in Beerfelden aus?
> Kann ich dort mit meinem Hardtail + Fahrradhelm + kaum vorhandener Erfahrung (1/2 Jahr Wald- und Wiesen-wegen) etwas erleben?
> 
> Danke für eure Auskunft.



Wohl mehr als in Wildbad ( dort bist Du schnell überfordert), aber Beerfelden ist nur am Wochenende offen.


----------



## Carnologe (10. August 2009)

Meine Gabel ist nach 63 Tagen endlich wieder da!!!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (10. August 2009)

@ Carnologe,  haben die " Schergen " etwas zu deren Entschuldigung hervorgebracht weswegen es sooo lange gedauert hat ?


----------



## Carnologe (10. August 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> @ Carnologe,  haben die " Schergen " etwas zu deren Entschuldigung hervorgebracht weswegen es sooo lange gedauert hat ?



Nein, war wahrscheinlich mal wieder Dilletantismus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (10. August 2009)

Versuch mal in der Grippezeit beim Arzt einen Termin zu bekommen! Es ist Hauptsaison, da kann es länger dauern. Unsere waren etwa die selbe Zeit bei Cosmic, da kann man nix machen.


----------



## Osama (10. August 2009)

mein neuer lieblings-hund


----------



## Deleted 130247 (10. August 2009)

, was ist das Osama ?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (11. August 2009)

@ Carnologe, schaffst Du es am WE nach Beerfelden ??


----------



## Carnologe (11. August 2009)

Sieht wohl nicht so aus. Für das nächste WE sieht es wiederrum anders aus, mal schauen.
Bräuchte dann aber auch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit und das dürfte sich als schwierig erweisen.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (11. August 2009)

*!...s ..*


----------



## guru39 (11. August 2009)

Osama schrieb:


> mein neuer lieblings-hund



Is wohl eher ne Hündin, da fehlt nämlich die 4te Eistüte


----------



## Deleted 130247 (12. August 2009)

, wieso 4te Eistüte...........


----------



## "Sebastian" (12. August 2009)

Na der Lümmel fehlt dem doch, noch ist er/es kein richtiger Mann


----------



## Ope (12. August 2009)

Bescheuertes Bild .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (12. August 2009)

Am Freitag findet die Hochzeit zwischen Boxxer und Nicolai statt


----------



## "Sebastian" (12. August 2009)

Ich hab meine Boxxer gerade eben bestellt


----------



## Deleted 130247 (12. August 2009)

Was für eine ?  Hoffentlich ´ne " Team "


----------



## "Sebastian" (12. August 2009)

Ja, es wird eine Team..


----------



## Deleted 130247 (12. August 2009)

Yes Sir, ich mag keine Luftgabel


----------



## "Sebastian" (12. August 2009)

Ich auch net, und mein Geldbeutel erst recht nicht


----------



## Deleted 130247 (12. August 2009)

Es geht nix über Stahlfederelemente.


----------



## Carnologe (12. August 2009)

Hat hier jemand was gegen meine Boxxer WC?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (12. August 2009)

Ja ich,.................duck und weg..............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (12. August 2009)

Trau Du Dich mal aus Deinem Panzer raus...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (12. August 2009)

Nö, ich bleib lieber drin. Ab und an streck ich ´mal den Kopf raus und guck ob die Luft rein ist!


----------



## Ope (12. August 2009)

Pffff .... Technik von vorgestern ...... Stahlfeder ....... kopfschüttel' ....
So ein Klotz kommt mir nimmer ans Bike ....


----------



## Carnologe (12. August 2009)

Ich wollte mir einfach keine 2010er Gabel kaufen. Es wäre dann aber auch die Team geworden. Da ich ja mit neuen Gabeln mehr Probleme hatte als mir lieb war, bleibe ich bei Altbewährtem.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (12. August 2009)

Phh, Luft kann nicht " federn ", Federn federn !


----------



## Ope (12. August 2009)

Stimmt Kroetchen  ...... mit Luft ist es eher ein Schweben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (12. August 2009)

Dann ist es ja auch im Grunde keine Federgabel mehr, sondern eine Luftgabel. Sherlock übernehmen sie...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (12. August 2009)

, ................Schwebegabel, pffft, hahaha.................


----------



## Ope (12. August 2009)

Jaaaaahaaaaaaa .....
Luftgabeln sind im biologischen Sinne sehr eng verwandt mit Hovercrafts ...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (12. August 2009)

Haha, deswegen gibt es die Dinger auch nur noch im Museum,.......................toootal veraltet.


----------



## Carnologe (12. August 2009)

Sitze grad mit dem Handy im Garten und warte auf Perseiden!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (12. August 2009)

Hä, willst Du sie schnell anrufen wenn Du eine siehst ??


----------



## Carnologe (12. August 2009)

Nein, mit dem Handy surf ich nebenbei.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (12. August 2009)

, alles klar.


----------



## Carnologe (12. August 2009)

Sitz wieder am Rechner, da es einfach zu bewölkt ist...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. August 2009)

Was gibt es zu Essen/Trinken nach der Hochzeit ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (13. August 2009)

Montagefett und Kupferpaste. Prost!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. August 2009)

Dachte es gibt ein paar ordentliche Snäcks,......Garnelenspieße, Allioli, Tomaten, Oliven, einen Rioja...........etwas später...Lammkoteletts, Folienkartoffeln, gedünstetes Gemüse,....etwas später...crema catalan, Erdbeertorte,.....ein paar cafe Solo.............!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. August 2009)

Sers Wawa !


----------



## Ric-O (13. August 2009)

Wer ist Samstag alles da?

Ahhh... Kröte hör auf mit Essen ich hab Hunger


----------



## Puky Pitt (13. August 2009)

wer sind denn die trauzeugen?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. August 2009)

@ Puky,  wahrscheinlich Guru und ThaSwan. ( Schatzmeister schaff´ was  )

@ Ric-o, bin SA früh da, Double /Table aufbauen. .
    Und ja, ich habe immer Hunger


----------



## wawa68 (13. August 2009)

@Kroete: sorry, hatte nur schnell mal gelesen und gleich wieder verlassen... hektische Tage vorm WE


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. August 2009)

Ja gell, irgendwie is vorm WE immer irgendwie hektik, schnell noch was erledigen usw.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. August 2009)

....s  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puky Pitt (13. August 2009)

nacht leute.

lol 1000ster beitrag. jubel!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (14. August 2009)

Na dann Puky,


----------



## tobs3n (14. August 2009)

Servus zusammen,

hat der Bikepark in Beerfelden eigentlich auch unter der Woche auf, oder nur an Wochenenden und Feiertagen?


----------



## Hopi (14. August 2009)

nur am WE!


----------



## Carnologe (14. August 2009)

Festhalten! Habe grad die Gabel abgeholt. Cosmic konnte kein Buchsenspiel außerhalb der Tolleranzen festgestellt. Verfluchter Drecksladen! 8 Wochen für nichts und wieder nichts!


----------



## Puky Pitt (15. August 2009)

na super......alle voll bei denen? oder frei nach dem motto: sitzt passt WACKELT und hat LUFT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (19. August 2009)

He Carno,

fährst Du am Samstag nach Beerfelden?

Cheers,
Jan


----------



## "Sebastian" (19. August 2009)

Servus Jan,

wieder zurück? Ich wollte am Sonntag nach Beerfelden kommen, aber leider nur zum Grillen.. Wie schauts bei dir aus?


----------



## pfalz (19. August 2009)

Japp, heut früh gelandet 
Sonntag ist bei mir eher schlecht zum Grillen....da steh ich bei meinen Eltern an der Glut  

Haste schon Neuigkeiten wegen deinem UFO?


----------



## "Sebastian" (19. August 2009)

Hmm.. schade! Ne gibt nix neues mein altes Rad hab ich verkauft,  und sonst alle neuen Teile schon zu Hause liegen oder sind auf dem Postweg. Der Rahmen lässt leider noch auf sich warten, wenns dumm läuft bis Anfang Oktober


----------



## Deleted 130247 (19. August 2009)

Waaas, sage mal was ist bei denen Los ? Nun ja, es ist Saison . Schau halt daß Du von Guru´le ein Leihbike, wenigstens für´s Rennen bekommst.


----------



## "Sebastian" (19. August 2009)

Also bis zum Rennen sollte das mit dem Rahmen klappen.  Liefertermin ist die KW 40, wobei ich ja immernoch die Hoffnung habe dass der Rahmen schon vorher ausgeliefert wird. Die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt. Und wenn nicht wird das BBNR halt die Jungfernfahrt


----------



## Ope (19. August 2009)

Wir schicken Kalle eine Bettel-Unterschriftensammlung   ......


----------



## Carnologe (19. August 2009)

pfalz schrieb:


> He Carno,
> 
> fährst Du am Samstag nach Beerfelden?
> 
> ...



Ich schau mal ob es sich einrichten lässt.
Allerdings bräuchte ich noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit


----------



## butter.cb (20. August 2009)

so ihr lieben....   wie schauts denn jetzt in eurem kleinen gemütlichen wäldchen aus? ist die dritte strecke nu komplett fertig? ich werd des dieses wochenende mal kontrollieren 
greetz @ all


----------



## Ope (20. August 2009)

*@ butter.cb ;*
Fast ..... es wird am Wochenende noch daran gearbeitet.
Ein paar Bilder gibts in der IG (du bist doch Mitglied dort ?!?!)
Eine gute Strecke wird nie fertig 
Ich werde am Sonntag auch kommen, allerdings verletzungsbedingt nur zum grillen.
Ab 16.00 wird gemeinsam gegrillt, initiiert durch die Bikeparkbetreiber Werner und Gunter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (21. August 2009)

So wie es momentan aussieht, bin ich morgen auch dabei


----------



## "Sebastian" (21. August 2009)

Mit wem fährst du?


----------



## Carnologe (21. August 2009)

Mitm Pfalz


----------



## pfalz (21. August 2009)

Willste noch mit? Sitzplatz hätte ich noch frei...


----------



## Carnologe (21. August 2009)

pfalz schrieb:


> Willste noch mit? Sitzplatz hätte ich noch frei...



Wenn der mitkommt, fahr ich nicht mit!















War ein Scherz


----------



## "Sebastian" (21. August 2009)

pfalz schrieb:


> Willste noch mit? Sitzplatz hätte ich noch frei...



Auf jeden Fall, das wäre genial. 

Wann und wo wollt ihrt starten?


----------



## Carnologe (21. August 2009)

Wir fahren gegen 10.15 Uhr von hier (Ludwigshafen) los.
Der Jan scheint sowieso über die Augustaanlage zu fahren, da könnten wir Dich einsammeln.


----------



## pfalz (21. August 2009)

Hi Sebastian, 

ist aber Samstag....und für ein drittes Bike hab ich kein Platz...ansonsten bist Du gerne mit eingeladen....


----------



## Carnologe (21. August 2009)

Der hat im Moment überhaupt kein Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (21. August 2009)

Ach stimmt ja, hat ja sein Kona verkauft...


----------



## funsport (22. August 2009)

!


----------



## Carnologe (22. August 2009)

Bin grad @ BF und wollte fragen, wer der ältere Herr mit den BOS Federelementen ist.


----------



## "Sebastian" (22. August 2009)

Frag ihn doch


----------



## Carnologe (23. August 2009)

Schön wars gestern!


----------



## mussso (23. August 2009)

und heute!
weiss jmd. was da heute los war mit dem unfall? sah net gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (23. August 2009)

Nix genaues .... nur das sich einer abgelegt hat ....


----------



## butter.cb (24. August 2009)

war mal wieder sehr lustig bei euch. des grillfest der hammer  ich glaub meine ganze karre hat nach knoblauch gestunken *g*
ich mag die neue strecke (ausser s steinfeldchen, das sieht aus wie das gebiss vom beisser aus james bond ), vor allem die holzigen teile .....

grüsse an alle


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. August 2009)

Komm´ rüber in die IG, wir sind alle dort.


----------



## butter.cb (24. August 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Komm´ rüber in die IG, wir sind alle dort.



wollt euch aber öffentlich loben


----------



## Ope (25. August 2009)

Ohhhh .... vielen Dank *@ butter.cb* im Namen aller Beteiligten 
Es waren viele fleissige Zwerge am Werk 
Es freut mich immer wieder wenn sich die Leute in Beerfelden wohlfühlen, ist ja quasi unser Wohnzimmer. Wir geloben uns noch weiter zu steigern.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. August 2009)

@ butter.cb, wir sind solch großes Lob nicht gewohnt, vielen Dank dafür 
Wie Ope schon verlauten ließ, waren und sind viele darin eingebunden. 
Den größten Dank gilt von meiner Seite Optibiker,........... er läßt uns eigentlich buddeln und erbauen was wir wollen, wo gibt es sonst ein Park der seine Nutzer so mit integriert. Großen Dank Opti und Werner.

Und ja, Du mußt öfter in den Park kommen butter.cb.
Gruß Kroete


----------



## TrueSpirit78 (27. August 2009)

hallo leuts, mal ne frage, wer schafft das road gap? nicht den oberen Spring mit den Bombentrichter und dem anlieger vorher, der steil ins gefälle geht, sondern der über den Weg. kann mir das nicht vorstellen das jemand ins (leichte) gefälle dort kommt? warum wurde dieser nicht bis vorne an den Wegrand gebaut?denn der meter fehlt mir.


----------



## optibiker (27. August 2009)

Hallo True..   dann warst Du definitiv zu langsam. 
Wir haben ihn ja schon entschärft, denn bis letzte Woche war die Landung noch nicht so weit nach hinten verlegt wie jetzt. Mein Sohn (11) ist ihn gestern Abend das erste mal und ganz locker, gesprungen. Ich weis nicht wann Du da warst, aber es sollte funktionieren. 

Gruß Opti...


----------



## pfalz (27. August 2009)

> Mein Sohn (*11*) ist ihn gestern Abend das erste mal und ganz locker, gesprungen.



Jetzt setzt mich nicht unter Druck


----------



## Knorze (27. August 2009)

wenn du am wochenende in beerfelden bist bekommst du nen gratis speedabdruck dann sollte das kein problem darstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrueSpirit78 (27. August 2009)

Optibiker schrieb:


> Hallo True.. dann warst Du definitiv zu langsam


 
ja klar...

sorry das ich das wirklich nur als witz verstehen kann!
leider, so muss ich sagen, habe ich noch niemand in Beerfelden gesehen an dem ich mir was abschauen kann...
Aber ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren.mir is das ding definitiv zu materialmordend...aber ich muss mal wieder hoch...stimmt schon.war bestimmt letzte mal vor 3 wochen oben oder so.ma gucken...


----------



## pfalz (27. August 2009)

Ich bin am Samstag wahrscheinlich mit nem Kumpel da...bin die neue Linie soweiso noch gar nicht gefahren, letzte WE wurde ja noch gebaut


----------



## Hopi (27. August 2009)

Also im Urzustand sind 50% der Leute drüber gekommen! Aber Du musst wirklich schnell sein.


----------



## Carnologe (27. August 2009)

pfalz schrieb:


> Jetzt setzt mich nicht unter Druck



Nachdem Du Dir das 10 mal angeschaut hast, ist es bestimmt kein Problem mehr  Und nicht vergessen danach zu schreien!


----------



## Knorze (27. August 2009)

als der trail frisch gemacht war konnte man bis fast zur absprungkante voll durch pedalieren, aber da sich die spur und somit auch nen paar steine ausgefahren hat wurde es zunehmend schweriger.
naja hopi... 50% kommt vielleicht nicht ganz hin, aber es sollen es wirklich welche geschafft haben, munkelt man

is ja auch egal wurde ja entschärft, lassen wir uns am wochenende überraschen


----------



## pfalz (27. August 2009)

> Nachdem Du Dir das 10 mal angeschaut hast, ist es bestimmt kein Problem mehr  Und nicht vergessen danach zu schreien!





Ganz genau  und auch nur mit fehlenden Speichen am Hinterrrad 

Kommst Du dieses WE auch hin?


----------



## Hopi (27. August 2009)

Ich kann es leider noch nicht ausprobieren  nach Monaten im Gips ist meine Hand noch nicht voll belastbar   Bei der Landung in WB am Roadgap war sie am mosern das ich es doch bitte nicht übertreiben soll 

Meine Frau war der selben Meinung


----------



## Carnologe (27. August 2009)

pfalz schrieb:


> Ganz genau  und auch nur mit fehlenden Speichen am Hinterrrad
> 
> Kommst Du dieses WE auch hin?



Stimmt, da war ja was! Hast Du es mittlerweile richten lassen?


----------



## TrueSpirit78 (27. August 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Also im Urzustand sind 50% der Leute drüber gekommen! Aber Du musst wirklich schnell sein.


 
Hm, eigentlich wollt ich mal ne ehrliche Antwort, wer wirklich drüber kommt, bis ins gefälle richtig... und bevor jetzt wieder einige meinen man muss schnell sein.ICH BIN SCHNELL! und das es sogar ein 11 jähriger schafft, sorry leuts, aber das bezweifel ich jetzt einfach mal stark, denn ich kenne seine fahrweise.
Wochenende habe ich einen trainervortrag, da gehts net, aber ich komm mal hoch und werde mir die tage mal paar leuts anschaun, mal sehen wers "wirklich" schafft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## optibiker (27. August 2009)

TrueSpirit78 schrieb:


> Hm, eigentlich wollt ich mal ne ehrliche Antwort, wer wirklich drüber kommt, bis ins gefälle richtig... und bevor jetzt wieder einige meinen man muss schnell sein.ICH BIN SCHNELL! und das es sogar ein 11 jähriger schafft, sorry leuts, aber das bezweifel ich jetzt einfach mal stark, denn ich kenne seine fahrweise.
> Wochenende habe ich einen trainervortrag, da gehts net, aber ich komm mal hoch und werde mir die tage mal paar leuts anschaun, mal sehen wers "wirklich" schafft.



 Hey Du warst wirklich lange nicht mehr da, wenn Du meinen Post richtig gelesen hast, hast Du auch gelesen das er umgebaut worden ist und zwar am Samstag. Die Landung fängt 150 cm weiter hinten an und die Kuppe ist Vergangenheit (meinem Unimog mit Schild zum Opfer gefallen).  
Wers wirklich schafft, die Namen kann ich dir sagen: Kevin Schramm, Dominik Mai, Marco Heckmann usw. ....
Mein Sohn ist für das Alter sehr gut würde ich sagen! (Da bin ich als Vater empfindlich, zumal ich weiss was er kann und was er springt)

Gruß  Opti...

Ich schau mal wie´s bei Dir läuft und dann sag ich Dir ob Du schnell bist!!!!


----------



## Hopi (27. August 2009)

TrueSpirit78 schrieb:


> .ICH BIN SCHNELL! und das es sogar ein 11 jähriger schafft, sorry leuts,



Da wurde aber jemand in seinem Ego getroffen 

Entspann dich mal, Schwanzvergleich gibt es bei uns nicht  man ist das albern.


----------



## Ope (27. August 2009)

*@ True Spirit78 ;*
Geht locker ..... vorher gings schon gut und jetzt erst Recht .......
Wer das Road Gap im jetzigen Zustand nicht schafft ist definitiv zu langsam (abrollen ist nicht  ).
Vor dem Umbau (Landung näher an den Absprung gegraben) haben es mindestens 5 Leute gepackt. 
Jetzt schafft man es ohne Rücksicht aufs Alter .


----------



## TrueSpirit78 (27. August 2009)

optibiker schrieb:


> Mein Sohn ist für das Alter sehr gut würde ich sagen! (Da bin ich als Vater empfindlich, zumal ich weiss was er kann und was er springt)
> Gruß Opti...
> Ich schau mal wie´s bei Dir läuft und dann sag ich Dir ob Du schnell bist!!!!


 
Hallo. Sorry aber das sollte kein Angriff auf deinen Sohn oder sonst jemand sein. Nicht gleich persönlich nehmen, aber ich bin nunmal realist und man hört immer sehr viel in Beerfelden, was wer wo und wie toll gefahren ist. Wenn ich dann aber mal schaue oder denen hinterher fahre, dann denke ich schon, ob die das wirklich sind und wenn ich denen dann hinterher fahre oder mal gucke im wald, "hmm, sind die dat wirklisch". Aber wenns der Kevin schafft, dann schaff ich das auch, dann isses wohl wirklich verbessert worden.
ok Mädels, dann würde ich mal schauen das ich mir das mal anschaue...
Gunther, du darfst gerne und immer bei mir schauen, spätestens am 4.10.---Judgement Day---

PS: Hopi Biker: Ich bin nicht in meinem EGO angegriffen, aer wenn ich sage ich fahre recht schnell, wirds wohl so sein. Oder meinst ich schreib das nur um hier zu Posen, ich zumindest nicht.


----------



## Ope (27. August 2009)

Wir sind auch Realisten ....
Deswegen haben wir die Landung für ungeübtere Fahrer etwas näher rangebracht  

Judgement Day .... ??? Für wen ???

Bist du nicht der "did not finished Fahrer" !?!?


----------



## pfalz (27. August 2009)

...Hauptsache, man hat Spass bei der Sache 

@carnologe
Jap, mein Hinterrad ist schon wieder einsatzbereit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (27. August 2009)

Hoffentlich ist Carnologe auch bald wieder einsatzbereit


----------



## TrueSpirit78 (27. August 2009)

Ja dann is ja alles im Grünen Bereich...vorher fand ichs net gut den Sprung. Muss wieder mal hoch und was machen. Judgement Day, aja für alle oder...wer gewinnt, auch wenns nur en spass renne is...ich finds immer cool dort


----------



## Ope (27. August 2009)

Judgement ist dann nach dem Rennen .....    auf der Party


----------



## Carnologe (27. August 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist Carnologe auch bald wieder einsatzbereit



Hö? Ich bin doch Einsatzbereit. Diesen Sonntag hätte ich Zeit um nach Beerfelden zu kommen, aber ich habe bislang keine Mitfahrgelegenheit.

*HUST*


----------



## optibiker (27. August 2009)

@true...

  Jörg bist Du´s????


----------



## TrueSpirit78 (27. August 2009)

optibiker schrieb:


> @true...
> 
> Jörg bist Du´s????


 
ja ich bins, und das mit deinem Sohn sollte kein Angriff oder schlechtmachen sein. Aber du wirst verstehen das ich seit über 2 Jahren leider beim hochshutteln immer so tolle dinger höre und wenn ich hier ne Frage stelle, heisst es, es packen diese und jene oder gar fast 50%. Tja, da möcht ich nur mal wissen wer??? Jetzt wo der neu gebaut wurde, dann ja, aber vorher. Mir fehlte eine ganze radlänge bis ins gefälle und ich glaube nicht das ich langsam fahre..also kollege, nix für ungut, wir sehen uns dann öfters, wart noch auf mein neues rad...und dann bin ich noch schneller, geil man bis denne...


----------



## optibiker (27. August 2009)

Wenn ja, dann weiss ich das Du schnell bist!


----------



## Knorze (27. August 2009)

oho man höre.... mit seinem neuen rad ist er "noch" schneller

wenn du das ernst gemeint hast, na dann pass besser mal auf so kurz über 1000km/h gibt es nen lauten knall


----------



## Ope (27. August 2009)

"Noch schneller" ...... geht ja gar ned ...... das wäre ja Lichtgeschwindigkeit


----------



## TrueSpirit78 (28. August 2009)

Tja, mit einem eingelenker namens Hot Chili World Cup, der schon 6 Jahre alt ist, geht nicht soviel. Da "kleben" andere Räder viel besser auf der Strecke. 
Mit schneller meinte ich übrigens hoffentlich schneller als 2007 auf dem Rennen dort. Aber mal abwarten...wer weiss was alles kommt, mein rad is ja net noch mal da:-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## butter.cb (28. August 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> *@ True Spirit78 ;*
> 
> Jetzt schafft man es ohne Rücksicht aufs Alter .



OMFG was bin ich beruhigt


----------



## LoamDiver (28. August 2009)

Halli hallo liebe Beerfelden Gemeinde ;D , am Sonntag bin ich auch mal unterwegs ( rot weißes  Sunn ) vll trifft man sich ja mal.

Ride On Steffen


----------



## Ope (28. August 2009)

TrueSpirit78 schrieb:


> Tja, mit einem eingelenker namens Hot Chili World Cup, der schon 6 Jahre alt ist, geht nicht soviel. Da "kleben" andere Räder viel besser auf der Strecke.
> Mit schneller meinte ich übrigens hoffentlich schneller als 2007 auf dem Rennen dort. Aber mal abwarten...wer weiss was alles kommt, mein rad is ja net noch mal da:-/



Deswegen fahren die Herren Arzberger und User Knorze auch den meisten davon ........ weil sie Eingelenker fahren 
Fehlende Geschwindigkeit aufs Bike zu schieben is' ja mal sowas von billig ... tz tz tz ......


----------



## Hopi (28. August 2009)

jetzt mach ihn mal nicht so fertig  opel die popel Du kannst ja der Zeit überhaupt nicht und in nur begrenzt fahren


----------



## grusel07 (28. August 2009)

Ich war letzten Samstag Vor Ort, das erste mal und fand es richtig gut!

Wann ist es denn am meisten los, Samstag oder Sonntag?



gruß grusel


----------



## grusel07 (28. August 2009)

Ich war letzten Samstag Vor Ort, das erste mal und fand es richtig gut!

Wann ist denn am meisten los was die Fahreanzahl betrifft, Samstag oder Sonntag?



gruß grusel


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. August 2009)

@ grusel, ein Post reicht. 

   Das kann man nicht genau sagen, aber im Mittel ist Sonntags mehr los.  
   Dieses WE wird an beiden Tagen viel los sein. Also, der frühe Grusel 
   fängt den Wurm.


----------



## Ope (28. August 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> jetzt mach ihn mal nicht so fertig  opel die popel Du kannst ja der Zeit überhaupt nicht und in nur begrenzt fahren



??? Wer bitte schwingt denn hier so große Töne ...... ???
In 14 Tagen darf ich wieder biken und dann werde ich sofort anfangen zu trainieren 
Ich will ja nur adäquat beim Buckelnunner Rennen mitfahren ohne irgendwelche Ambitionen aufs Treppchen. Den dritten Platz letztes Jahr fand ich ganz genehm, vor allem die Zeiten 
Ich warte ganz gediegen was kommendes Jahr so bringt.

In erster Linie will ich aber Spaß am Fahren haben, und der der ist auf allen Strecken gegeben. Wem dir grüne Strecke zu schwer ist der kann ja auf die beiden anderen ausweichen. Die neue Strecke soll ja auch dem höheren Anspruch gerecht werden, und das tut sie ohne jedoch unfahrbar zu sein. Und wenn hier jemand behauptet sie wäre zu schwer .... der betreibt den falschen Sport. Wildbad, Adrenalina oder Pleney sind um Welten schwieriger.


----------



## grusel07 (28. August 2009)

Doppelpost weil das Forum mit editieren nich ganz klar kommt, egal.... na ma schaun wann ich wieder zeit hab, nächstes jahr eh ne seaison karte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (29. August 2009)

*@ Grusel ;*

Stimmt  ...... editieren hängt öfter mal .....


----------



## optibiker (29. August 2009)

*@ope  *
Truespirit ist der Sieger des 1. BBNR, Thorsten glaub mir der ist schnell und weiß von was er redet. Kevin ist im Stande im zu folgen, aber dann wird es lichter.
Ich hab ein Moment gebraucht bis ich wusste wer er ist. 
*@ truespirit *  Nix für ungut Jörg

Gruß Gunter


----------



## Ope (29. August 2009)

*@ Opti ;*

Dennoch war seine Kritik unangebracht und vor allem in der Art und Weise voll daneben.


----------



## TrueSpirit78 (29. August 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> *@ Opti ;*
> 
> Dennoch war seine Kritik unangebracht und vor allem in der Art und Weise voll daneben.


 
Hi.Nochmals: es war keine Kritik, 1. war es nur die reaktion auf diese tolle Antwort mit den 50% schaffen es und 2. is es meine pers. Meinung, und die werde ich ja wohl noch kundtun dürfen, auch wenn das den einen oder anderen nicht passt. Ich fand eure reaktion auf meine Simple Frage zum Sprung auch nicht dolle...
Und das ich meinte ich bin dann noch schneller mit dem neuen Bike, ich bin der Meinung mit einem Mehrgelenker fährt man besser, und ich bin auch fester Überzeugung schneller zu fahren. Warum macht man sich dann soooooo lustig. Wenn jemand anderes hier schreibt er freut sich auf en neues Rad und wird damit schneller unterwegs sein...is doch normal, oder .

Gut, jeder hat sich aufgeregt, ich denke is ja wieder gut.Also bis die Tage mal Jungs.Greeetz.


----------



## Ope (29. August 2009)

Jepp, bis die Tage ....


----------



## barozini (30. August 2009)

heyho,

auf der suche nach bikeparks in der nähe von würzburg (man findet nicht viele) bin ich ganz zufällig auf den beerfeldener bikepark gestoßen und wollte mal nachfragen wie der so ist. aus der homepage hab ich jetzt nicht so viel rauslesen können. ist der auch anfänger tauglich? war bisher nur in lermoos. und das noch meinem alten radel, da hats keinen spaß gemacht. lässt sich der beerfelden mit nem pitch fahren?

gruß, michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (30. August 2009)

Beerfelden ist absolut anfängertauglich.
Mittlerweile 4 Strecken, alle Hindernisse umfahrbar und von klein bis immer größer sind Sprünge und andere Hindernisse vorhanden.
So wurzelig und steil wie streckenweise in Leermoos auf der Freeride ist es da nicht, aber auch nicht so glitschig bei Nässe.

Hat heute super Spaß gemacht. Vielleicht etwas staubig, aber die neue Strecke


----------



## butter.cb (30. August 2009)

SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSIG wars ma wieder. ein sehr schöner sonntag  und wer zur hölle hat eigentlich diese megaleckere himbeersahnetorte erschaffen ???


----------



## Ope (30. August 2009)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm ............... die war lecker*st* !!!
War auf alle Fälle wieder ein schöner Sonntag (noch 2 Sonntage dann darf ich wieder aufs Bike   ..... ich zähl' schon runter .....)
Die beiden kommenden Sonntage werde ich wieder aktiv mitarbeiten.


----------



## "Sebastian" (30. August 2009)

butter.cb schrieb:


> und wer zur hölle hat eigentlich diese megaleckere himbeersahnetorte erschaffen ???



Das nächste Mal werde ich mir auch vorher ein Stück reservieren


----------



## butter.cb (30. August 2009)

[quote="Sebastian";6284304]Das nächste Mal werde ich mir auch vorher ein Stück reservieren [/quote]

hrhr  besser ist das 
wo sind denn nun eigentlich die pics vom grillfest?


----------



## Ope (30. August 2009)

Ein paar sind bei Opti in der Galerie ... aber lange nicht alle ...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (30. August 2009)

butter.cb schrieb:


> SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSIG wars ma wieder. ein sehr schöner sonntag  und wer zur hölle hat eigentlich diese megaleckere himbeersahnetorte erschaffen ???



Die Torte hat Corinna, Werners Frau zubereitet , und ja, es ist immer gut ein paar zu reservieren.


----------



## LoamDiver (31. August 2009)

Echt nett bei euch im Park , werd ich öfters vorbei schaun, wurde heut geknippst am umgebauten Step up / Step down aus Holz , weiß nich zufällig einer wo man da vll das bild herbekommt ?^^


----------



## Deleted 130247 (31. August 2009)

Fett.Mops.Ds schrieb:


> Echt nett bei euch im Park , werd ich öfters vorbei schaun, wurde heut geknippst am umgebauten Step up / Step down aus Holz , weiß nich zufällig einer wo man da vll das bild herbekommt ?^^


Schaue auf die Seite von Optibiker,


----------



## Das_Playmobil (31. August 2009)

Gibt es irgendwelche Damstädter hier, die dort auch regelmäßig rocken? 
Als angehender Student wäre eine Fahrgemeinschaft von den Kosten her sinnvoll.
Ein Auto kann ich natürlich auch stellen 

Gruß Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (31. August 2009)

Das_Playmobil schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwelche Damstädter hier, die dort auch regelmäßig rocken?
> Als angehender Student wäre eine Fahrgemeinschaft von den Kosten her sinnvoll.
> Ein Auto kann ich natürlich auch stellen
> 
> Gruß Georg



Nimm' mal Kontakt mit dem User _Westcliff_ auf. Er kommt aus Weiterstadt. Richte nen Gruß von mir aus.


Gruß Ope


----------



## Michaone (31. August 2009)

SERVUZZZZZ...

war nach meinem gebrochenen Daumen heut das erste mal wieder im Park.. und zwar in... BAD Hindelang..

nach dem Abendteuer bin ich echt froh wenn ich mal wieder in Beerfelden bin.. Bad Hindelang kann gar nix... nach jedem Drop landest in ner Schotterlandschaft in der Stabilität n Fremdwort is... bin nach der vierten Abfahrt Heim und hab meine Karten zum Glück noch für nen vernünftigen Kurs verkaufen können..

Bin auf jeden Fall froh wenn ich mal wieder bei euch bin.. vielleicht klappt nächstes WE, da bin ich ausm Urlaub wieder da 

Grüsse ausm Allgäu,

Micha


----------



## Deleted 130247 (31. August 2009)

@ Michaone,..............was heißt hier vielleicht, jetzt komm´ schon.


----------



## Michaone (31. August 2009)

samstag hab i kei Auto.. also entweder Tobsen fährt oder ich muss Sonntag mal meine Holde mitbringen.. jetzt ham wir ihr n Stereo gekauft, jetzt wirds Zeit das sie anfängt rad zu fahren


----------



## Deleted 130247 (31. August 2009)

Gesagt getan, SO mit Deiner Holden.


----------



## optibiker (1. September 2009)

So Leute hier ist sie endlich!!!  Die Anmeldung ist ab *2.9.2009* freigeschaltet!!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. September 2009)

@ Opti,.........


----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. September 2009)

@ All, ....was ist los, hat es Euch die Sprache verschlagen ?


----------



## Ope (1. September 2009)

Bin eben erst aufgetaucht  ....
Das ich den Flyer super finde habe ich Opti schon gesagt  .......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. September 2009)

Ich glaube fast Ihr sitzt alle am PC und betrachtet die Bikeparkseite um dann um 0001 die Anmeldung rauszuschicken


----------



## butter.cb (1. September 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Ich glaube fast Ihr sitzt alle am PC und betrachtet die Bikeparkseite um dann um 0001 die Anmeldung rauszuschicken



so wie du meinste?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. September 2009)




----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. September 2009)

, Angemeldet !


----------



## "Sebastian" (2. September 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> , Angemeldet !



Ich auch, bald ists soweit! 

Nur die Invalidenklasse habe ich nicht gefunden..


----------



## Ope (2. September 2009)

Dito ....
Shit equal ..... ich fahre .... und wenn's sein muss mit nem Rolli ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoyojas (2. September 2009)

wir sind auch angemeldet


----------



## Hardionline (2. September 2009)

Wir sind dabei!


----------



## Konaschaf (3. September 2009)

Schön, dass euch der Flyer zu gefallen scheint  - also wenn mal jemand einen braucht kann er sich gerne an mich wenden.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. September 2009)

Ich !


----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. September 2009)

Hardionline schrieb:


> Wir sind dabei!



Find´ ich gut


----------



## pfalz (3. September 2009)

Dabei....


----------



## "Sebastian" (3. September 2009)

Jan, kommste am Sonntag auch? Der Guru, Jürgen und Chrisse sind auch am Start


----------



## pfalz (3. September 2009)

Den Sonntag geht gar nich, leider...wollten nächsten Samstag wieder hin... wenn es sich noch ergibt, komm ich


----------



## Westcliff (3. September 2009)

bin am sonntag auch da 
aber erstmal ohne bike muss mir das 
mal genauer ansehen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (4. September 2009)

Näher angeschaut ist gleich, bring Dein Rad mit. Es gibt auch ein Singletrail. 
Keine Ausreden, jetzt komm schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (4. September 2009)

Moin Mürre


----------



## Ope (4. September 2009)

Westcliff schrieb:


> bin am sonntag auch da
> aber erstmal ohne bike muss mir das
> mal genauer ansehen



Ohne Bike ......   gibts nicht ......... So ein Unsinn, bring die Kiste mit !!!


----------



## Osama (4. September 2009)

ich habe soeben den troll gesehen
hier ein phantombild welches dem original sehr nahr kommt


----------



## Mürre (4. September 2009)

@ Westcliff: Rad direkt mitbringen !!!  Man kann sich ja langsam rantasten......


----------



## Mürre (4. September 2009)

Werde statt Samstag wohl auch Sonntag gehen, da keine Zeit und Stress.....bis dann


----------



## Deleted 130247 (4. September 2009)

, da sind eh mehr von dem " harten Kern " da.


----------



## Ope (4. September 2009)

Räusper ...... von *la Familia* ......


----------



## Deleted 130247 (4. September 2009)

" Harter Kern "


----------



## Ope (4. September 2009)

Gerdinio du sollst nicht so sprechen von Familie ..... ehhhhh, sonste die Chefe werde böse und du musste baden mit Betonschuhe ... ehhhhh .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (4. September 2009)

Osama schrieb:


> ich habe soeben den troll gesehen
> hier ein phantombild welches dem original sehr nahr kommt



Schicke Frisur Bernd ............... der Bart dauert aber wohl noch so zwei drei .... Jahre


----------



## Deleted 130247 (4. September 2009)

Ich kann meine Beine einziehen


----------



## Rastapopolis (5. September 2009)

Hallo, Ist da irgendjemand bereit ein mitfahren lassen nach Beerfelden am morgen? Ich wohne in Heidelberg, und kann zugfahren an eine bequem bahnhof zwischen hier und Eberbach... was immer ist leichter. 

Hoeffentlich, ein spass tag in Beerfelden morgen!

Ciao!


----------



## Michaone (5. September 2009)

moin leuts..

hats geregnet heut? was macht die strecke? trocken?

Gruss Micha


----------



## optibiker (5. September 2009)

Trocken ist anders, es ist leicht feucht und somit etwas rutschig. Morgen soll es aber trocken bleiben. 

Opti


----------



## Ope (5. September 2009)

Höööö ... ????
Wenns leicht feucht ist, ist der Boden dort doch eher griffig ....... oder bin ich da schief gewickelt !?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (5. September 2009)

Der Staub von letzter Woche hat den Regen aufgenommen. Die darunterliegende Erde nicht, daher ist es wirklich sehr rutschig.
Ich denke jedoch, daß bis morgen auch die harte Erdschicht etwas Feuchtigkeit aufgenommen hat und es somit leicht feucht und dennoch griffig ist........... hmm, leicht feucht und griffig,..........da war doch noch was,..........waaas war da noch, egal, wird nix wichtiges sein.


----------



## Ope (5. September 2009)

Feucht und flutschig ..... ,Kroetchen .... feucht und flutschig .... das war's was du suchtest ... äääähm ...meintest


----------



## Deleted 130247 (5. September 2009)

Schön und gut, aber was war das noch


----------



## Ope (5. September 2009)

.....    ......... vergessen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (5. September 2009)

Ich auch, dann war es wirklich nicht wichtig und brauchen tut es auch keiner


----------



## pfalz (6. September 2009)

> Schön und gut, aber was war das noch



"It's gonna be hot and wet! That's nice if you're with a lady, but it ain't no good if you're in the jungle."


----------



## Deleted 130247 (6. September 2009)

:d:d !


----------



## Osama (6. September 2009)

ich laß mich durch solche schlüpfrigen bemerkungen nicht mehr produzieren.


----------



## Michaone (6. September 2009)

die neue Strecke is ma abgefahren... gute Arbeit Turtle 

hoffe das nächstes mal der Boden noch n bissl trockener is.. aber war richtig cool heut


----------



## ratte (6. September 2009)

Hallo Jungs,
klasse, was ihr da auf die Beine stellt.
Mit dem neuen Steinfeld bin ich zwar noch nicht ganz warm geworden, aber Euer permanenter Einsatz für die Strecken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (6. September 2009)

*@ratte ;*
Wird schon noch mit dem Steinfeld 
Wir geben uns größtmögliche Mühe was die Strecken angeht, jedes Wochenende ein bischen was.


----------



## Michaone (6. September 2009)

wie lange wird denn dieses jahr geöffnet sein?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (6. September 2009)

Ich denke einmal bis Ende Oktober, hoffentlich !


----------



## Michaone (6. September 2009)

na das klingt doch mal ganz gut 

aber kann mir mal einer sagen warum der lift net genutzt werden darf?

so cool der Park auch is, an Tagen wie heut nervt der Bus.. Kuschelaction pur und man musste ewig warten..
vor allem frag ich mich ob se an dem ding net die sitze rausmachen könnten das da bissl mehr reinpasst... für die normalen Verkehr wird der Bus doch eh net mehr genutzt so versifft wie der als is oder?


----------



## Ope (6. September 2009)

Lift kommt bald .... habt Geduld.


----------



## Michaone (6. September 2009)




----------



## reyguerrero (8. September 2009)

Der Bikepark ist schon richtig gut.
Die neue strecke gefällt mir am besten wegen roadgap und drop.
das 1.steinfeld ist kein problem weil man einfach drüber springt aber das 2.  ist ein bischen komisch ich komm zwar durch aber ich wundere mich immer wegen den steinen 
es lohnt sich auf jeden fall da hinzugehen macht echt spaß


----------



## LoamDiver (8. September 2009)

Bin nexten Sonntag mal wieder da =).


----------



## bikeflyer (8. September 2009)

wil auch mal wider hin wär schon geil wenn der lift leuft mus eh genug strampeln bis ich da bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## butter.cb (8. September 2009)

ich reserviere hiermit für samstag schonmal 3 !!! stücke himbeersahne


----------



## -Katrin (8. September 2009)

jaaaaaaaaaaa! das ist eine großartige idee! mjami!

ich kann sowas erst nach dem radeln essen, sonst hab ich so sorge, dass es wieder retour kommt


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. September 2009)

!


----------



## Ope (8. September 2009)

Wer zuerst kommt futtert zuerst


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. September 2009)

............ja ich weiß............


----------



## Ope (8. September 2009)

Man siehts Kroetchen 
Himbeersahne formte diesen wundervollen Körper schmunzel kicher ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poritz (9. September 2009)

ich muss auch wieder ma kommen nur leider hat meine mutter nächstes wochenende geburtstag ((((( aber vllt in 2 wochen 

ride on


----------



## Hopi (9. September 2009)

butter.cb schrieb:


> ich reserviere hiermit für samstag schonmal 3 !!! stücke himbeersahne




Du weißt aber schon, dass dich das 46,95 + x kostet 



46,95 für eine neue Feder
      x für den Kuchen 
-------
  =    teuer


----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. September 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Man siehts Kroetchen
> Himbeersahne formte diesen wundervollen Körper schmunzel kicher ......





,................ja ich weiß...................


----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. September 2009)

poritz schrieb:


> ich muss auch wieder ma kommen nur leider hat meine mutter nächstes wochenende geburtstag ((((( aber vllt in 2 wochen
> 
> ride on





                        ...................


----------



## poritz (9. September 2009)

hab ja acuh endlich mein big hit bekommen


----------



## butter.cb (9. September 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon, dass dich das 46,95 + x kostet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pfff, lt beschreibung hab ich noch 3 kg gut uffer feder *g* also her mit den süssen schnittchen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. September 2009)

, also " süße Schnittchen " sind bei mir was Anderes...............



............  Ja ich weiß...........


----------



## butter.cb (9. September 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> , also " süße Schnittchen " sind bei mir was Anderes...............
> 
> 
> 
> ............  Ja ich weiß...........



du hast doch gesagt ich soll raum für interpretationen lassen, oder hab ich des falsch verstanden ???


----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. September 2009)

.....................................


----------



## Michaone (10. September 2009)

heeeeeeeeeeeeyyyy... wer gehtn am Samstag in den Park?? Brauch ne Heimfahr gelegenheit nach Heidelberg oder mannheim oder so??Hin komm ich mim Zug aber zurück geht da nix mehr...Vielleicht erbarmt sich ja wer Gruss Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (11. September 2009)

Leider andere Richtung Micha .


----------



## Moritz.W (11. September 2009)

@Micha:

ich fahre am samstag nach Beerfelden und dann wieder nach Heidelberg. Kann dich also mit zurück nehmen! 

Gruss Moritz


----------



## Michaone (11. September 2009)

yeah.. das is ma ne Top Nachricht


----------



## schlurie3 (12. September 2009)

Wünsche einen schönen sportlichen Sonntag


----------



## richtig (13. September 2009)

schlurie3 schrieb:


> Wünsche einen schönen sportlichen Sonntag


"SCHLURIE III - THE NEXT GENERATION
- Stacheldraht ist erst der Anfang"


Ansonsten:
Fleißig wart Ihr wieder! Sehr fein!
Ich hoffe im Oktober habt Ihr noch ein paar Wochenenden offen; dieses Jahr hab ich echt Beerfelden-Blut geleckt.


Grussascha


----------



## staycool (13. September 2009)

Schön wars wieder!
Wer hat heute auf der alten schwarzen einen 1,93 m großen alten Fahrer mit schwarzem Yeti und rotem Helm und roten Windjacke mit Monsterpant (mich) fotografiert.

das Bild hätte ich gerne angesehen.
oder per mail an [email protected]

Gruß Carlo


----------



## butter.cb (13. September 2009)

was war des mal wieder grossartig bei euch 
die strecken werden immer spassiger. und bei der verpflegung kann man ja den campingkocher getrost zu hause lassen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (14. September 2009)

Ja, war wirklich wieder ein herrliches WE.

Gruß an die Mädels


----------



## visionthing (14. September 2009)

Ja war mal wieder spitze bei euch und die neue Strecke wird echt immer besser!
Mich würde auch interessieren wer denn dort Kamera und externem Blitz an der Strecke Stand, ich war der große Typ in Orange mit Ufo in Orange.

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Sebastian" (14. September 2009)

Wird wohl die Linda gewesen sein, oder?!


----------



## Khakiflame (14. September 2009)

es war auch einer mit ner videocam da...

einfach melden wer uns abgelichtet hat


----------



## Ric-O (14. September 2009)

Ja, der hat auch uns am Wallride erwischt, wo unser Kollege den Baum ausknocken wollte


----------



## Khakiflame (14. September 2009)

er wollte halt auch mal ein HappyTreeFriend sein


----------



## LoamDiver (14. September 2009)

War spaßig gestern wie imma =).


----------



## Ope (14. September 2009)

Definitiv super wars !!! Wie immer eigentlich.
Stammgäste sollten eigentlich besser in unserer IG posten.
Wer noch nicht Mitglied ist bitte bei schildkroete58 melden oder uns im Bikepark ansprechen.

Greetz Ope


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michaone (14. September 2009)

servus Jungs.. kurze Zwischenfrage; 

is am Samstag eigentlich auch für die "normalen" Zutritt? oder nur für Racer?


----------



## Ope (14. September 2009)

*@ Michaone;*
Am Rennwochenende nur für Teilnehmer


----------



## Michaone (14. September 2009)




----------



## Deleted 130247 (14. September 2009)

Hö ( um es mit Dori´s Worten auszudrücken ), Du hast noch immer nicht gemeldet ?,  tststs.


----------



## Michaone (15. September 2009)

meinst mich?

was gemeldet?


----------



## "Sebastian" (15. September 2009)

nix gemeldet, angemeldet.. 

http://www.online-anmeldung.net/Onl...u.aspx?v1=3. Beerfellemer Buckel-Nunner-Renne


----------



## Andreas (15. September 2009)

*Flamming und der Umgang mit Störenfrieden*

Leider kommt es immer wieder vor dass versucht wird Threads zu stören und andere User zu provozieren. Diese Störenfriede versuchen nur die Aufmerksamkeit auf sich zu lenken. 

Das beste Mittel ist es einfach die Beiträge eines Störenfrieds unkommentiert zu ignorieren. Erhält der Störenfried keine Aufmerksamkeit mehr, vergeht ihm in der Regel die Lust Beiträge zu verfolgen, denn der Störenfried ist meist gar nicht an unserem Sport bzw. an einem bestimmten Thread interessiert.

*Anleitung zum permanenten ignorieren von Störenfrieden:*

- Kontrollzentrum / Ignorer-Liste bearbeiten
- Diesen Benutzer zur Liste hinzufügen...
- Änderungen speichern

Alle Beiträge des Benutzers sind nun nicht mehr für Dich sichtbar.


----------



## bikeflyer (15. September 2009)

Hi Leutz bin zwar nicht so oft hier aber was ich da les is scho sch......
Ma schaue ob ich es schaff am So zu komme greez


----------



## Ope (15. September 2009)

*Achtung !!! An alle Nutzer des Bikeparks Beerfelden!!!*

Bitte nutzt zur Komunikation in erster Linie unsere IG (Freischaltung durch schildkroete58) oder diesen Thread.
*Die Neue IG "Beerfellemer Bikepark" unter Leitung von opetwo (oder schlurie 1+2+3 etc.) ist ein Fake und sollte nicht genutzt werden.*

Grüße an alle vom echten Ope


----------



## oBATMANo (24. September 2009)

Wie lang sind eigentlich die Strecken?
Gibts da nen Lift oder wird geshuttled?
Auf welcher Strecek wird das Rennen stattfinden?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. September 2009)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Wie lang sind eigentlich die Strecken?
> Gibts da nen Lift oder wird geshuttled?
> Auf welcher Strecek wird das Rennen stattfinden?
> 
> Danke




Je ca. 1000 m. 2 Rennläufe auf 2 verschiedenen Strecken. Shuttle.


----------



## Ope (24. September 2009)

*@oBATMANo ;*

Alle Details auf der Homepage, dort findest du auch die Ausschreibung dort steht alles drin.
Es wird mit zwei umgebauten Nahverkehrsbussen geshuttlet.


----------



## oBATMANo (24. September 2009)

@ Ope ;

danke

mir gings auch darum ob ich dieses WE mal zum Radln hinfahr


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. September 2009)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> @ Ope ;
> 
> danke
> 
> mir gings auch darum ob ich dieses WE mal zum Radln hinfahr





Unbedingt !!


----------



## Ope (25. September 2009)

*@ oBATMANo ;*


*Das ändert trotzdem nix am Shuttlebus .....*
Lift gibts, ist aber noch nicht in Betrieb.


----------



## rostigerNagel (25. September 2009)

bin mir nicht sicher ob ich schon gepostet hab,hier mal der Link zu meinem kleinen Beerfelden Video:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/2943


leider ist nach der hälfte die Cam abgekackt!


----------



## Brickowski (25. September 2009)

Das Video is echt mal nice! Werd am So vllt ma vorbeischauen,wenn meine bessere Hälfte mir frei gibt


----------



## _flo_ (27. September 2009)

wird am Rennen eigentlich bis zum Startpunkt geshuttelt oder wieder bloß bis zum Parkplatz?


----------



## optibiker (27. September 2009)

Bis zum Startpunkt

Gruß Optibiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (27. September 2009)

, na das ist ´mal eine Ansage.

Da ist man wenigstens nicht am Startpunkt schon kaputt.


----------



## Ric-O (27. September 2009)

Dann müsst Ihr ja doch Oben Hometrainer zum "Warmpedalieren" aufstellen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (27. September 2009)

Wie Du´s, auch wieder ´mal hier´s.


----------



## Ric-O (27. September 2009)

Ich bin doch immer da...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (27. September 2009)

..........komm´ ins Wohnzimmer, da ist´s warm und die Anderen sind auch alle da.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (30. September 2009)

Puuuh, man bin ich froh........................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (30. September 2009)

rostigerNagel schrieb:


> bin mir nicht sicher ob ich schon gepostet hab,hier mal der Link zu meinem kleinen Beerfelden Video:
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/2943
> 
> ...



Schickes Vid. Da ist aber nochmal gut was geändert worden an der Strecke. Hab die seit Mai nicht mehr gesehen aber das meiste kam mir nicht bekannt vor


----------



## Deleted 130247 (30. September 2009)

Die " Grüne " ist komplett neu.


----------



## butter.cb (30. September 2009)

optibiker schrieb:


> Bis zum Startpunkt
> 
> Gruß Optibiker



HRHR hoffentlich is der startpunkt net vorne an der strasse wo sonst der bus immer hält *g*


----------



## Carnologe (3. Oktober 2009)

Da jemand auf das parkende Auto meiner Freundin gefahren ist, werde ich morgen nicht in Beerfelden sein. Der Fahrer hat Fahrerflucht begangen und deshalb bitte ich euch nach dem Auto ausschau zu halten, welches in meiner Signatur steht!!!


----------



## butter.cb (5. Oktober 2009)

so ihr lieben. sehr sehr schön wars. und sauspassig. hab ein paar bilder im album. leider keine fahrpics - dafür hat ich selbst zuviel zu tun *g*


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. Oktober 2009)

butter.cb schrieb:


> so ihr lieben. sehr sehr schön wars. und sauspassig. hab ein paar bilder im album. leider keine fahrpics - dafür hat ich selbst zuviel zu tun *g*



Hab ich eben gefunden.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Falls Du es noch nicht gesehen haben solltest.


----------



## butter.cb (5. Oktober 2009)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Hab ich eben gefunden.
> 
> Falls Du es noch nicht gesehen haben solltest.



ui . danke steppi, des hatte ich bisher nur direkt auf der camera gesehen  gleich ma ne email da hinschicke


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Oktober 2009)

@ kohlhofcustoms,   Du hast PN´s !


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Oktober 2009)

Mal ne Frage

Hat der Park am WE auf?
Kann unter Öffnungzeiten keine Saison erkennen.

Danke


----------



## "Sebastian" (7. Oktober 2009)

Ja, der Park ist noch offen, bis Ende des Monats wenn ich richtig informiert bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poritz (7. Oktober 2009)

ja dann schau ich am freitag vllt. vorbei


----------



## KonaMooseman (7. Oktober 2009)

Freitag nicht.

Nur Samstag und Sonntag!!


----------



## Ric-O (7. Oktober 2009)

Dann ist halt Schieben angesagt... auch nicht schlimm


----------



## KonaMooseman (7. Oktober 2009)

Wäre auch ne Möglichkeit 

Oh Ric, hast ja ein neues Bike.
Wann kann man das denn mal im Park sehen??


----------



## Ric-O (7. Oktober 2009)

Jaaaaa, sehr geile Möhre 
Diesen Fr bin ich erstmal in WiBe... aber Sa. oder So. mal schaun wie das Wetter wird.


----------



## poritz (8. Oktober 2009)

da hba ich mich verschrieben mein natürlich samstag


----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. Oktober 2009)

Wer noch ??


----------



## LoamDiver (9. Oktober 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Wer noch ??



Erst sonntag ; )


----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. Oktober 2009)

Ebenfalls, Mops


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michaone (10. Oktober 2009)

scheiss Wetter... komm ich jetzt oder net!?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (10. Oktober 2009)

......geht mir genauso,......Mistwetter, mal Igelei anruf´......


----------



## Deleted 130247 (10. Oktober 2009)

Igelei meinte ich soll net pienzen,.....,...also dann aufraff´ und hinfahr....


----------



## Michaone (10. Oktober 2009)

also dann... bis glei..


----------



## "Sebastian" (10. Oktober 2009)

Das sind wahre Männer..


----------



## Hopi (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde ja auch gern  aber dann liege ich nächste Woche völlig flach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michaone (10. Oktober 2009)

auf halben Weg doch umentschieden... letztes mal bei so nem Wetter hab ich mir n Daumen gebrochen.. muss net nochmal sein..

Krötchen gibt mal Meldung wie die Verhältnisse waren heute.. ich hoffe ja das morgen besser is


----------



## poritz (10. Oktober 2009)

bin grad heim gekommen war sehr geil nur hatl sehr sehr nass und sehr viele prützen manche sogar bis zu 20cm tief..war abba trotzdem geil


----------



## Ope (10. Oktober 2009)

Das ist bis morgen zum größten Teil weg ....


----------



## Hopi (10. Oktober 2009)

Stimmt  die 20cm Pfützen sind weg und 40cm sind da


----------



## Deleted 130247 (10. Oktober 2009)

, bis auf ein paar auf der alten Roten haben Spiegelei und ich alle 

Pfützen beseitigt.

Stellenweise Spurrinnen begradigt und einiges mehr.

Also mal net so gepienzt und morgen hingefahren !!!


----------



## Ope (10. Oktober 2009)

??? Geputzt??? 
Ich will doch dreckig werden .....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (18. Oktober 2009)

Wer von Euch war denn Heute dort??


----------



## ratte (18. Oktober 2009)

Etwas frisch heute, aber nach zwei Abfahrten ging es.
Leicht schmierig, aber sonst okay.


----------



## Flexer (19. Oktober 2009)

Wie lang wird der Park da offen sein? Bis es schneit?


----------



## ratte (19. Oktober 2009)

Am Sonntag gab es einen Aushang mit 25.10. als letztem Tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Sebastian" (19. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Ope (19. Oktober 2009)

Ausgerechnet an diesem WE bin ich nicht da ............ 
Höchstwahrscheinlich .......


----------



## optibiker (21. Oktober 2009)

@ALL     ES muss sein, aber SAISONENDE ist am 24.10 und 25.10.2009
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
































 Bis nächstes Jahr und bis dahin wird sich einiges geändert haben hoffe ich.!!!


----------



## poritz (21. Oktober 2009)

ich hoff das nächstes jahr dann der lift auf macht wär echt super


----------



## amnesium (23. Oktober 2009)

Wer aus dem Forum ist denn am Wochenende vertreten?

Gruß Mari


----------



## richtig (23. Oktober 2009)

die höchst/umstadt fraktion wird anrücken, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe. ich kann leider nicht. schade.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (23. Oktober 2009)

Denke mal daß ich am So ebenfalls anwesend sein werde.............


----------



## LoamDiver (23. Oktober 2009)

Sonntag bin ich auch da : )


----------



## Ric-O (23. Oktober 2009)

mich und ich Sa. da sein werde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Khakiflame (23. Oktober 2009)

me2


----------



## "Sebastian" (23. Oktober 2009)

Sonntag


----------



## Smilymarco (25. Oktober 2009)

Geil wars heute!


----------



## Ric-O (25. Oktober 2009)

Wat is denn eigentlich mit dem Trail zu den Dirts passiert?
Bieberattacke  ?


----------



## Ope (25. Oktober 2009)

Wo bitte haben wir dort "dirts" ??? 
Meinst du die letzten beiden doubles am Waldrand?
Bieber haben gerne Wasser in der Nähe .... das waren eher böse böse Forstmaschinen, deswegen sind die Strecken ja auch gesperrt gewesen.


----------



## Ric-O (25. Oktober 2009)

Jaja die Hubbel am Waldrand... (sind aber "tables")


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaub' da werden bald fleissige Heinzelmännchen etwas aufräumen


----------



## Ric-O (26. Oktober 2009)

Na hoffentlich dürft ihr wenigstens Northshores draus bauen...


----------



## Ope (26. Oktober 2009)

Nee, das gefällte Holz ist leider nicht für uns .....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (26. Oktober 2009)

@ Smilymarco, 

    war sehr schön Euch zuzuschauen. 

    Dein Bombenkratersprung und die nachfolgende Abfahrt war schon

    erste Sahne. 

    Und nein ,  ich wußte wirklich nicht daß man so schnell pedalieren kann !

    " Eure Mitfahrer "


----------



## "Sebastian" (26. Oktober 2009)

Smilymarco schrieb:


> Geil wars heute!



Ich fands auch recht beeindruckend


----------



## Smilymarco (26. Oktober 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> @ Smilymarco,
> 
> war sehr schön Euch zuzuschauen.
> 
> ...



 Danke

Nächstes Jahr gehts dann richtig ab  Da ist definitiv der Northshore-Gap dran... das muss gehen. Das hab ich mir irgendwie in den Kopf gesetzt 
Da müssen die Bedingungen nur besser sein als gestern. Und ich muss noch Leute einpacken die Filmen  Wenns mich da zerlegt will ich das auf Video haben (falls ich es packe natürlich auch).

Bin auch mal auf die anderen zwei Strecken gespannt.

Ihr werdet mich nächstes Jahr definitv öfter auf den Trails sehen


----------



## EagleEye (26. Oktober 2009)

hehe das will ich hoffen, hab dich ja leider nur am Start gesehen und nicht unterwegs


----------



## Deleted 130247 (26. Oktober 2009)

Das freut uns, es müßte mehr von Euch geben.

Auf jeden Fall seid Ihr gern gesehene Gäste.


----------



## Smilymarco (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich schau das ich die Fahrer aus dem "Holla die Waldfee" bzw "Holla die Wildsau"-Video das nächste mal mitnehme. Dann gehts richtig ab.

Dann wirds auch so ein Video aus Beerfelden geben


----------



## EagleEye (26. Oktober 2009)

cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (26. Oktober 2009)

Wäre super wenn das klappen würde.


----------



## ebroglio (3. November 2009)

Ist Beerfelden eigentlich noch offen?


----------



## Ope (3. November 2009)

ebroglio schrieb:


> Ist Beerfelden eigentlich noch offen?



Nein, erst kommendes Jahr wieder


----------



## "Sebastian" (3. November 2009)

Seit dem 24./25.10 ist geschlossen.


----------



## ebroglio (3. November 2009)

verdammt..  schade.Aber danke.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (18. November 2009)

................sooo öde.................


----------



## Smilymarco (18. November 2009)

Wann gehts endlich wieder los?  Wann macht der Park wieder auf?
Kann man euch evtl. bauen helfen?


Gibt das Ärger wenn man da jetzt fahren würde?  hahaha


----------



## Deleted 130247 (18. November 2009)

Nächstes Jahr, so im April herrum.............

Und nein, es darf nicht gefahren werden !


----------



## Nils_Hepp (19. November 2009)

kann man in beerfelden auch mit einem hardtail fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Katrin (19. November 2009)

Ja! Einige können es sogar sehr gut!


----------



## Nils_Hepp (19. November 2009)

ah gut dann schau ich und 2 kumpels nächstes jahr auch mal vorbei


----------



## EagleEye (19. November 2009)

Hardtail, stimmt das muss ich endlich auch mal ausprobieren


----------



## poritz (20. November 2009)

also mit dem hardtail geth es wirklich sper habs auch schon selbst ausprobiert


----------



## Deleted 130247 (20. November 2009)

,.....und mit´m Roller geht´s auch !!


----------



## a.nienie (20. November 2009)

mit dem HT geht hervorragend

wie ist das jetzt eigentlich,
während der winterpause wird dort das befahren zumindest geduldet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (20. November 2009)

, Gott bewahre , Nein......................


----------



## Deleted 130247 (22. November 2009)

@ a.nienie, Dein Postfach ist voll.........


----------



## Ope (22. November 2009)

*Nein, der Park kann nicht befahren werden !!!*


----------



## Giuliano.B (1. Dezember 2009)

Kann´s kaum erwarten. Komme ja auch von nicht weit her und will mir den Park im Frühjahr mal angucken. Wäre fein wenn ich mich dort als Stammgast etablieren würde


----------



## Thomas (1. Dezember 2009)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

